# Rotwild R.C1 FS Ab 2009



## waldhase (26. Januar 2009)

Cross Mountain heißt die Gruppe bei Rotwild. Seit Dez. 2008 habe ich ein R.C1 FS Comp. Wer hat noch Erfahrungen?




Zusätzlich zur Serienausstattung: XT Klicks, Ergon GX2, Lenker B280 statt B220, Flaschenhalter BBB, 

   Ich bin 1,84 und habe die Größe L gewählt, zunächst mit 90mm Vorbau,  jetzt mit 110mm Vorbau. Die Ersten ca. 100km sind gefahren, das Rad ein echt super. Federung ist optimal abgestimmt, auch bei offenem Dämpfer ist der Vortrieb super. Bremsen super, kein Schleifen, sehr gut dosierbar. Die Reifen sind hervorragend (habe vorher Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph  gefahren). Für mich *das* Bike (habe aber auch nur immer eins dabei und kann nicht ständig vergleichen).


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. Januar 2009)

Will mir auch das C1 aber als Cross zulegen. Hoffe bald davon zu berichten.
Warum ist denn Dein Lenker so hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (27. Januar 2009)

Der Lenker ist vom Cross (B280) Comp (B220)und wirkt durch die Barends (Ergon GX")auf dem Foto so hoch.
In deinem Fotoalbum ist ein Comp abgebildet, hat sich deine Meinung geändert? Wenn Ja, warum?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. Januar 2009)

HAbe kein Bild vom Cross gefunden.
Denke kann aber bald eins liefern


----------



## waldhase (2. Februar 2009)

[/quote]

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie und wo noch ein Flaschenhalter angebaut werden kann?


----------



## waldhase (6. Februar 2009)

Hat schon jemand den Test in der Mountainbike belesen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Februar 2009)

Habe es gerade im Rotwild Newletter gelesen.
Das R.C1 ist wohl Testsieger.

Jetzt stellt sich bei mir wirklich die Frage R.C1 als 120 (laut MTB das optimale Touren  Bike) oder doch das 140. 
Das 140 gefällt mir optisch einfach besser.
Muss jetzt dringend ne Probefahrt machen.......


----------



## waldhase (8. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habe es gerade im Rotwild Newletter gelesen.
> Das R.C1 ist wohl Testsieger.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich bei mir wirklich die Frage R.C1 als 120 (laut MTB das optimale Touren  Bike) oder doch das 140.
> ...



Über Gefallen kann man nicht streiten, mir gefällt das 120 besser, wenn dir der Rahmen vom 140 besser gefällt, fragt doch einfach mal bei deinem Händler, ober er dir das 120 mit der 140 Lackierung bestellen kann, denn das Rad wird ja eh bei ADP erst nach Bestellung zusammenbebaut und die Rahmen sind laut ADP gleich...?!
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## shiva29 (9. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habe es gerade im Rotwild Newletter gelesen.
> Das R.C1 ist wohl Testsieger.
> 
> Jetzt stellt sich bei mir wirklich die Frage R.C1 als 120 (laut MTB das optimale Touren  Bike) oder doch das 140.
> ...



Hallo zusammen,
Hab seid einer Woche das R.C1 FS Cross. Da ich von nem Hardtail komme ( jedoch mit ner 130 Fox Float dran), bin ich schon Mega begeistert von der Federkraft des Hinterbaus sowie der 140'er Talas. Dachte zwar anfangs auf meinen Heimtrails das das Teil beim Bergauffahren wegen der nach hinten verlegten Sitzposition schnell wheelt, nachdem ich mich jedoch mit der absenkbaren Gabel vertraut gemacht hab ,und sie auf 120/100mm absenke, ist die Sitzposition um einiges angenehmer als auf meinem Hardtail.
Würd mich also auf alle Fälle für den langen Federweg entscheiden, absenken kannst du ja immer noch, vorne zumindest, den Hinterbau kannste mit dem Float Dämpfer auch super Härteregulieren --> hast aber im allgemeinen mehr Reserven für deftigere Downhills. 
Die Bremsen sind meiner Meinung nach genial zu dosieren, bin aber trotzdem gespannt wie die bei langen Singeltrailabfahrten mit der Hitze umgehen  ich hoff mal sie sind nicht schlechter als meine Marta.


----------



## waldhase (10. Februar 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hab seid einer Woche das R.C1 FS Cross....



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ein schönes Rad. Hast Du etwas verändert oder alles wie im Katalog? Zeig doch mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Februar 2009)

Entscheidung ist gefallen.

R-C1 140 Cross ist bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fink ployd (10. Februar 2009)

Hat *ROTWILD* eigentlich seine Designer entlassen ?

Fink


----------



## Bildchef (10. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Entscheidung ist gefallen.
> 
> R-C1 140 Cross ist bestellt.



Gratuliere! Da Du schon ein ROTWILD hast und trotzdem neu bestellst, kann die Marke ja nicht wirklich schlecht sein   

Bestätigt mich natürlich in meiner Entscheidung. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche zu meinem "Hirsch", der hoffentlich übermorgen aufschlägt.

Gruss  Michael (der jetzt auf baldigsten Frühlingsanfang hofft!!)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Februar 2009)

HAtte bisher echt Null Probleme mit meinem RCC.03.
Vielleicht hatte ich ja auch Dusel, dass nie was kapputt gegangen ist.
Solange ich mit dem Service und der Qualität zufrieden bin, sehe ich jedenfalls keinen Grund zum Wechsel. Zumal die Jungs jetzt ein neues Touren Bike anbieten.
Ausserdem mag ich die Marke.
Finde es einfach klasse was die Jungs in Frankfurt da in den letzten Jahren auf die Beine gestellt haben.

Wie Du schon sagst, der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## waldhase (10. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Entscheidung ist gefallen.
> 
> R-C1 140 Cross ist bestellt.



Auch Glückwunsch, das Rad sieht toll aus und die Verarbeitung ist sicher wie bei der "120 Version" über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Bin schon gespannt auf die ersten Testergebnisse aus der Praxis. Viel Spaß!


----------



## waldhase (10. Februar 2009)

fink ployd schrieb:


> Hat *ROTWILD* eigentlich seine Designer entlassen ?
> 
> Fink




Hallo Fink ployd, ich bin mir nicht sicher was Du damit meinst, 
solltest du die Farbe meinen, das ist bei den "Rotwild Rittern" auf Seite 16 behandelt.
sollest du die Formgebung meinen, ist dies sicher Geschmackssache und Rotwild bietet ja weiterhin auch Fullys mit einem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr bzw. mit dem R.E.D. Cross als Alternative an. Ich kann nur sagen, ich hätte mir kein Rotwild gekauft wenn es weiterhin nur diese Version gegeben hätte (auch wenn das Technisch vielleicht besser ist und ein zweiter Flaschenhalten passt), weil Sie *MIR* persönlich nicht gefallen.
Vielleicht habe ich auch deine Äußerung völlig falsch verstanden, dann erkläre sie mir bitte und entschuldige alles was ich vermutet habe.


----------



## shiva29 (10. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Entscheidung ist gefallen.
> 
> R-C1 140 Cross ist bestellt.



Glückwunsch !! wirst viel Freude dran haben, da bin ich mir sicher  !!
Das bike sieht übrigens in echt tausendmal geiler aus als nur im Katalog, mich hats live jedenfalls fast umgehauen (kann auch an nem Endorphinschub liegen  - der immernoch anhält). Ich hoff du bekommst es bald !!
Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Über Gefallen kann man nicht streiten, mir gefällt das 120 besser, wenn dir der Rahmen vom 140 besser gefällt, fragt doch einfach mal bei deinem Händler, ober er dir das 120 mit der 140 Lackierung bestellen kann, denn das Rad wird ja eh bei ADP erst nach Bestellung zusammenbebaut und die Rahmen sind laut ADP gleich...?!
> Schönen Sonntag



   Muss mich hier korrigieren, die Rahmen sind *abgesehen *von der der hinteren Schwinge gleich, also kein Cross-Rahmen in 120er Comp-Ausführung.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Februar 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Das bike sieht übrigens in echt tausendmal geiler aus als nur im Katalog, mich hats live jedenfalls fast umgehauen (
> Greez



Freue mich auch schon tierisch drauf
HAst Du schon Bilder.


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Mein Bike ist gerade angekommen... FREU!!
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael, entschuldige, dass ich meine Antwort in diesen Thread verlegt.
1. Ich finde es sehr mehrwürdig, dass dein Händler mit dir nicht darüber gesprochen hat, dass das Rad ohne Pedalen geliefert wird. Hast du den Händler schon so runter gehandelt, dass Angst hatte die Pedalen auch noch draufzulegen?
Wenn nicht schlechter Händler.
2. Mein Händler hat es bei Bestellung abgesprochen, so wurden die Pedalen sofort bei Rotwild mitbestellt. 
3. Wenn du wirklich ab und zu mit normalen Schuhen fahren willst würde ich überlegen ob es nicht Einsteckpedale auch tun http://fahrradteile.cc/pedalaufsatz-shimano-spd-smpd21-p-1424.html. Wird in die SPD-Pedale eingeklickt anstelle eines Schuhes.


----------



## Bildchef (14. Februar 2009)

Der Kauf meines R.C1 war etwas abenteuerlich, mehr eine "Sturzgeburt" und ich habe es schon sehr günstig bekommen. Da wäre es kleinlich gewesen, jetzt auch noch Pedale rauszuhandeln...  So bin ich jeden falls gezwungen, mich auch mal mit DER Materie zu befassen und es ist ja unglaublich, wie vielfältig die Auswahl ist. Immerhin handelt es sich ja lediglich um Gegenstände, die immer nur mit Füssen getreten werden 
"Eggbeaters"...ich fass es ja nicht....  

Die Aufsätze, die Du mir empfiehlst, sehen etwas komisch aus...sicher praktisch, aber ich möchte den hübschen Hirsch nicht gleich so verunstalten. So Pedale hatte der Ergometer meines Docs vor 25 Jahren  Trotzdem: Danke!!

Werde am Montag die empfohlenen Hybrid-Shimanos (Cleats UND flach) kaufen und dann in Ruhe mal weitersehen.

Hab das Bike gestern im Büro gelassen, wo es hingeliefert wurde und bin jetzt ganz unruhig....aber da zur Zeit eh kein Bikewetter ist (??), habe ich da mehr davon...sehe es jeden Tag vom Schreibtisch aus...zuhause würde es in der Garage stehen.

Gruss in die Runde

Michael


----------



## waldhase (14. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Der Kauf meines R.C1 war etwas abenteuerlich, mehr eine "Sturzgeburt" und ich habe es schon sehr günstig bekommen. Da wäre es kleinlich gewesen, jetzt auch noch Pedale rauszuhandeln...  So bin ich jeden falls gezwungen, mich auch mal mit DER Materie zu befassen und es ist ja unglaublich, wie vielfältig die Auswahl ist. Immerhin handelt es sich ja lediglich um Gegenstände, die immer nur mit Füssen getreten werden
> "Eggbeaters"...ich fass es ja nicht....
> 
> Die Aufsätze, die Du mir empfiehlst, sehen etwas komisch aus...sicher praktisch, aber ich möchte den hübschen Hirsch nicht gleich so verunstalten. So Pedale hatte der Ergometer meines Docs vor 25 Jahren  Trotzdem: Danke!!
> ...



Dann mal los, die Auswahl ist wirklich enorm, ich fahre seit ca. 15 Jahre div. SPD-Pedale an meinem neue die XT-Version und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Komination aus Gewicht-Zuverlässigkeit und Funktionalität ist sehr gut.


----------



## shiva29 (15. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Freue mich auch schon tierisch drauf
> HAst Du schon Bilder.



Hier endlich ein Bild. Zum Thema Pedale; hab ein Shimano PD-A 530 angebaut, eine Seite SPD die andere Seite Glatt, und so für den Mountainbikeeinsatz wenig zu gebrauchen. Hab also M3 Gewinde eingebohrt und Gewindestifte eingedreht, jetzt ist es ein geniales Enduro Pedal und für schwierige Downhillpassagen bestens geeignet.


----------



## Bildchef (15. Februar 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pedale; hab ein Shimano PD-A 530 angebaut, eine Seite SPD die andere Seite Glatt, und so für den Mountainbikeeinsatz wenig zu gebrauchen. Hab also M3 Gewinde eingebohrt und Gewindestifte eingedreht, jetzt ist es ein geniales Enduro Pedal und für schwierige Downhillpassagen bestens geeignet.



Hi Shiva.

Danke für die Info zum Pedal. Bestimmt sehr effektiv, auch wenn es ein bisschen so aussieht, als würde ein versehentliches Abrutschen eine recht lange Blutspur hinterlassen!  
 BTW: Schönes Bike!! 

Gruss  Michael (muss wegen heftiger Schneefälle den ersten Ausritt noch verschieben...Weichei eben!!  )


----------



## waldhase (15. Februar 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hier endlich ein Bild. Zum Thema Pedale; hab ein Shimano PD-A 530 angebaut, eine Seite SPD die andere Seite Glatt, und so für den Mountainbikeeinsatz wenig zu gebrauchen. Hab also M3 Gewinde eingebohrt und Gewindestifte eingedreht, jetzt ist es ein geniales Enduro Pedal und für schwierige Downhillpassagen bestens geeignet.



Schickes Rad, ist die Satteltasche die letzte Lösung?


----------



## waldhase (19. Februar 2009)

Wann sehen wir denn hier noch ein paar Fotos der neuen Bikes?
Gibt es keine weiteren C1 Comp, dann habe ich wohl das einzige in Deutschland gekauft, deshalb haben die sich so gefreut...
Zeigt doch ruhig mal was Ihr so habt!


----------



## Bildchef (19. Februar 2009)

Mein Hirsch steht in meinem Büro. Gestern habe ich die Shimano Hybrid-Pedale montiert, nicht ohne beim linken fast zu verzweifeln: Gewinde wollte einfach nicht greifen.  Klar, dass Ihr Euch jetzt fast totlacht, weil Ihr wisst, dass es da links zugedreht wird....Schäm....  

Am kommenden WE bin ich auch im Büro und werde, wenn Zeit da ist, mal an die Grundabstimmung der Gabel und der Feder auf mein Gewicht gehen...Tipps dazu werde ich mir hier aus dem Forum zusammensuchen und auch die betreffenden Manuals studieren.

Dann mache ich auch ein Foto....allerdings sieht das Bike eben genau so aus wie auf der ROTWILD-Homepage.

Da ich auch sehr für Elektronik und technische Spielereien bin, will ich mir noch einen Bikecomputer zulegen, bevor ich den ersten Kilometer fahre. Das Wetter bietet sich ja an, das Bike auf das Frühling vorzubereiten. Zur Zeit interessiere ich mich für SIGMA ROX 9.0, Garmin Edge 305 oder gar Edge 705 (den kann ich auch bei Exkursionen mit dem Wrangler gut nutzen...) Habt Ihr Tipps??

Gruss  Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (19. Februar 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> ...Zur Zeit interessiere ich mich für SIGMA ROX 9.0, Garmin Edge 305 oder gar Edge 705 (den kann ich auch bei Exkursionen mit dem Wrangler gut nutzen...) Habt Ihr Tipps??
> 
> Gruss  Michael



Hallo Michael, mit dem Edge 705 hast alles in einem, GPS, Tacho, Puls, Trittfrequenz usw.. Wenn Du noch keinen Pulsmesser und noch kein Tacho hast ist die Wahl sicher sehr gut. Bedenke, dass Du den Akku nicht wechseln kannst, also zwischendurch eine Aufladestation brauchst. Ja, Garmin sagt 15 Stunden Akkulaufzeit, doch wie das bei Kälte oder Wärme ist wird man sehen. Da ich Tacho und Pulsuhr schon besitze habe ich mich für das eTrex Vista HCx entschieden.
Du siehst große Auswahl - viel Spaß.


----------



## shiva29 (19. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, ist die Satteltasche die letzte Lösung?



Hast schon recht, weisst du ne bessere Lösung ? Auf deinen Bildern ist ja ne ähnliche drauf. Hatte auch schon die Satteltasche von Fitzig, die an die Sattelaufnahme passt, ist aber stylisch noch schlechter, vor allem lässt die sich nicht zusammenziehen und somit rüttelt mein Geraffel übel darin rum. Außerdem ist der Reissverschluss auch gleich kaputt gegangen und ich hab sie zurückgebracht.
Greez


----------



## waldhase (19. Februar 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hast schon recht, weisst du ne bessere Lösung ? Auf deinen Bildern ist ja ne ähnliche drauf. Hatte auch schon die Satteltasche von Fitzig, die an die Sattelaufnahme passt, ist aber stylisch noch schlechter, vor allem lässt die sich nicht zusammenziehen und somit rüttelt mein Geraffel übel darin rum. Außerdem ist der Reissverschluss auch gleich kaputt gegangen und ich hab sie zurückgebracht.
> Greez



Jetzt sehe ich es auch, da hatte ich noch eine einfache Satteltasche von meinem Sohn montiert, weil ich wissen wollte wieviel Platz ich für eine zweite Flaschenhalterung habe. Ich habe mir eine kleine Tasche von Topeak gekauft mit einer Art "Klickfix" -verbindung. Bin aber mit der Lösung noch nicht zufrieden, weil ich noch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung für den zweiten Flaschenhalter gefunden habe. Wenn Du jedoch keinen weiteren Flaschenhalter montieren willst kann ich die Tasche von Topeak empfehlen, da paßt das Minitool von Rotwild u. Flickzeug rein, kein rascheln oder klappern.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Februar 2009)

Gibt es eigendlich keine Rotwild Satteltaschen?


----------



## waldhase (21. Februar 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigendlich keine Rotwild Satteltaschen?


So weit ich weiß, nicht. Ich habe eine kleine mit Klickverschluß von Topeak.


----------



## waldhase (21. Februar 2009)

Morgen 4 Grad und Regen, schade...


----------



## shiva29 (22. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Morgen 4 Grad und Regen, schade...



Ne , noch schlimmer 20 cm Neuschnee  !! Mein Hirsch wird schon ganz unruhig, kaum mehr bändigbar ..


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Februar 2009)

Schaue mir aus lauter Frust schon die Bilder der letzten Saison an.
Habe ein paar Rotwild Bilder vom 2008er Worldcup in Offenburg reingestellt.
Schaut mal unter "Rotwild Ritter".
Bin jetzt allerdings noch g.... aufs Biken


----------



## waldhase (22. Februar 2009)

Eine Frage für das Fachpersonal:

Auf meinem Rad (R.C1 Comp) steht: "R.C 1 Cross", also gehe ich mal davon aus dass das R=Rotwild, C=Cross (-Mountain) steht. 
Dann heißt das R.C 1 Cross (140mm): "Rotwild Cross 1 Cross" oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Februar 2009)

Komisch, dachte C steht für "Cross Mountain" mit den Varianten Comp und Cross.
Du hast aber glaube ich das "Comp" und ich habe mir ein "Cross" geordert.
Vielleicht wurde ja vergessen, noch "Mountain" zu ergänzen.
Mal schauen, was bei mir auf dem Rahmen steht
Finde die Namensgebung bei Rotwild jedenfalls ziemlich kompliziert


----------



## shiva29 (22. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 156531
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Komisch, auf meinem R.C1 FS Cross ist der gleiche Schriftzug, hätte auch gedacht dass da bei dir COMP stehen sollte.


----------



## waldhase (22. Februar 2009)

Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle mit Trinkrucksack, reicht euch ein Flaschenhalter oder habt Ihr immer ein Servicefahrzeug in der Nähe. Ich suche immer noch eine optisch schöne Lösung für einen zweiten Flaschenhalter.


----------



## shiva29 (22. Februar 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eigentlich alle mit Trinkrucksack...


1 Liter muss halt reichen - geh ja radeln, nicht trinken. Kann mir aber beim besten willen nicht vorstellen dass du mit einigermaßen Style nen 2. Flaschenhalter unterbringst. Jedoch Style hin oder her dursten is auch nich cool, dann halt doch Trinkrucksack, ist der Rücken wenigstens noch ein bissle geschützt.


----------



## waldhase (23. Februar 2009)

Habe heute mit ADP tel. und dort macht man sich darüber gar keine Platte, die sagen: "Cross" steht da immer darauf und heißen tut es halt C1, fertig. Das 120 als Comp und das 140 als Cross.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Februar 2009)

Na dann ist ja gut, da brauch ich bei meinem nicht mehr nachschauen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (26. Februar 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> 1 Liter muss halt reichen - geh ja radeln, nicht trinken. Kann mir aber beim besten willen nicht vorstellen dass du mit einigermaßen Style nen 2. Flaschenhalter unterbringst. Jedoch Style hin oder her dursten is auch nich cool, dann halt doch Trinkrucksack, ist der Rücken wenigstens noch ein bissle geschützt.



Hallo Shiva, ich habe mir jetzt für längere Touren eine Satteltasche in die eine zusätzliche Flasche paßt besorgt. Durch den Klickverschluß kann sie schnell gegen eine kleine (nur für Werkzeug) austauschen. Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich ihn behalte?!

http://www.rangertravel.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7294


----------



## waldhase (1. März 2009)

Hier wo das C1 zu Hause ist, solten auch ein paar Bilder vom C1 nach der Arbeit zu finden sein:





Vielleicht kommen so noch ein paar Fotos von anderen C1 dazu.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Cool, so muss es sein
Hoffe ich kann nächste Woche mit meinem neuen R.C1 Cross nachlegen

Achtung Bildchef, keine Witze mit Schlammspray


----------



## waldhase (2. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cool, so muss es sein
> Hoffe ich kann nächste Woche mit meinem neuen R.C1 Cross nachlegen
> 
> Achtung Bildchef, keine Witze mit Schlammspray



Wann kommt er denn nun endlich? Die positive Berichterstattung und die Frühjahresluft haben scheinbar auch die Verkaufszahlen nach oben getrieben.


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cool, so muss es sein
> Hoffe ich kann nächste Woche mit meinem neuen R.C1 Cross nachlegen




Was ist denn nun mit den Fotos??


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Da ich auch sehr für Elektronik und technische Spielereien bin, will ich mir noch einen Bikecomputer zulegen, bevor ich den ersten Kilometer fahre. Das Wetter bietet sich ja an, das Bike auf das Frühling vorzubereiten. Zur Zeit interessiere ich mich für SIGMA ROX 9.0, Garmin Edge 305 oder gar Edge 705 (den kann ich auch bei Exkursionen mit dem Wrangler gut nutzen...) Habt Ihr Tipps??
> 
> Gruss  Michael



Hallo Michael,
ich habe mir gerade das Garmin etrex Vista Hcx abgeholt, also der Abend ist verplant. Die meisten Bikerfreunde nutzen das Vista und haben super erfahren damit, wir werden sehen.
Ein Bekannter hat sich jetzt das Rox 9.0 zugelegt, eine riesige Bedienungsanleitung und viele Spielereien, also genau richtig für dich.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit den Fotos??



NA Du freust Dich ja fast mehr als ich
Samstag ist es soweit 
Verrate uns lieber mal wie Du so ne tolle Collage gemacht hast.
Die kreative Messlatte liegt hier ja mittlerweile sehr hoch


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> NA Du freust Dich ja fast mehr als ich
> Samstag ist es soweit
> Verrate uns lieber mal wie Du so ne tolle Collage gemacht hast.
> Die kreative Messlatte liegt hier ja mittlerweile sehr hoch



Photoshop und ein paar Jahre Erfahrung.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

Für die Nerven.
Hier noch ein Bild von der Abschluss Fahrt mit meinem RCC 0.3





Bin schon sehr gepannt wie sich der Neue im Vergleich zum alten "Hirsch" verhält.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

Stimmt es eigendlich, dass das RCC0.3 der Vorgänger vom R.C1 ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigendlich, dass das RCC0.3 der Vorgänger vom R.C1 ist?



Ich zwar nicht der Experte, doch das CC steht für Cross Country und hat 100mm Federweg, wogegen das C1 120/140mm Federweg hat. 2009 stellt das C1 mit 120/140mm eine Lösung zwischen Cross Country und AM dar.
Kann mich aber auch irren..


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich zwar nicht der Experte, doch das CC steht für Cross Country und hat 100mm Federweg, wogegen das C1 120/140mm Federweg hat. 2009 stellt das C1 mit 120/140mm eine Lösung zwischen Cross Country und AM dar.
> Kann mich aber auch irren..



makes sense
Somit C1 neue Kategorie "Cross Mountain"


----------



## Bildchef (3. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter hat sich jetzt das Rox 9.0 zugelegt, eine riesige Bedienungsanleitung und viele Spielereien, also genau richtig für dich.



  

BINGO!! Habe ich seit Freitag...aber bisher keine Zeit, mich damit zu beschäftigen  . Aber der Tag der ersten Ausfahrt nähert sich 

Übrigens habe ich in der Bucht ein ROTWILD-Messengerbag und eine RW-Sigg-Flasche (Neu!!) geschossen....man spart ja, wo man kann 

Schönen Abend noch!! Michael


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich in der Bucht ein ROTWILD-Messengerbag und eine RW-Sigg-Flasche (Neu!!) geschossen....man spart ja, wo man kann



Was ist denn bitteschön die Bucht?
HAbe mir übrigens im RW shop die neue Rotwild Flasche von Camelback gekauft. Supergeiles Teil und vor allem dicht


----------



## waldhase (3. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> BINGO!! Habe ich seit Freitag...aber bisher keine Zeit, mich damit zu beschäftigen  . Aber der Tag der ersten Ausfahrt nähert sich
> 
> Übrigens habe ich in der Bucht ein ROTWILD-Messengerbag und eine RW-Sigg-Flasche (Neu!!) geschossen....man spart ja, wo man kann
> 
> Schönen Abend noch!! Michael



Du solltest das mit der ersten Ausfahrt nicht überstürzen und denk daran, danach passt es nicht mehr so gut vor den Kamin..


----------



## Bildchef (3. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitteschön die Bucht?



Bucht=Bay=Ebay


----------



## Ullerich (4. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich zwar nicht der Experte, doch das CC steht für Cross Country und hat 100mm Federweg, wogegen das C1 120/140mm Federweg hat. 2009 stellt das C1 mit 120/140mm eine Lösung zwischen Cross Country und AM dar.
> Kann mich aber auch irren..


 
hmmm... Das C1 von 2008 hatte vorn und hinten 100mm...
Warum das schon wieder vom Markt verschwunden ist verstehe ich nicht wirklich... Ich mag meines nämlich sehr


----------



## waldhase (4. März 2009)

Ullerich schrieb:


> hmmm... Das C1 von 2008 hatte vorn und hinten 100mm...
> Warum das schon wieder vom Markt verschwunden ist verstehe ich nicht wirklich... Ich mag meines nämlich sehr



Ich meine das C1 von 2008 ist ein reines Cross Country und das C1 2009 ist eine neue Linie zwischen CC und AM, manche sagen auch Sport-Tourer. Deshalb ist dein Rad sicher nicht weniger gut. Rotwild hat sein Sortiment dem Markt angepasst.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. März 2009)

Ullerich schrieb:


> hmmm... Das C1 von 2008 hatte vorn und hinten 100mm...
> Warum das schon wieder vom Markt verschwunden ist verstehe ich nicht wirklich... Ich mag meines nämlich sehr




Ich meins auch
Denke das 2008er C1 entspricht aber dem RCC 0.3. Sehen sich zumindest sehr ähnlich.
Bin jedenfalls sher gespannt wie sich das 2009 C1 zum RCC 03 fährt.
Glaube da hat sich einiges getan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Bucht=Bay=Ebay


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Here we go!!
Mein neues RC.1 ist endlich da




Gegenüber den RCC 0.3 ein echt fettes Teil
Schon klasse was sich in den letzten Jahren bei den Rotwilds so getan hat.
Echt super finde ich deren Detailarbeit.


----------



## waldhase (8. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Here we go!!
> Mein neues RC.1 ist endlich da
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wird Zeit das das "bald" R.C1 Cross geändert wird.
Was mich wundert, das Rad ist ja noch sauber, noch nicht im Wald?
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Klaro, habs sofort ausprobiert und ordendlich "eingesaut"
Wollte Euch nur so schnell wie möglich ein erstes Bild schicken....
Das Bike fährt sich übrigens echt klasse, bin total happy


----------



## Bildchef (9. März 2009)

Hier sind's um die 0 Grad.... Regen, mit Schnee vermischt...das sieht nicht nach Bikewetter aus 

Hab mir, um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, gestern mal den RW-Flaschenhalter aus Carbon bestellt...und den Inbusschlüssel 

Und die neue BIKE lag heute im Briefkasten...macht Lust, endlich mal raus und den Hirsch die ersten Kilometer traben lassen....

Gruss   Michael


----------



## waldhase (9. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hier sind's um die 0 Grad.... Regen, mit Schnee vermischt...das sieht nicht nach Bikewetter aus
> 
> Hab mir, um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, gestern mal den RW-Flaschenhalter aus Carbon bestellt...und den Inbusschlüssel
> 
> ...



Mit diesem schicken, neuen Inbusschlüssel wird der Anbau so schnell gehen, dass die Wartezeit nur um wenige Minuten verkürzt wird. 
Wie ist es denn so um Potsdam, mit dem biken bestellt?
Wir waren im letzten Sommer in Potsdam auf einen Zwischenstopp, wirklich sehr schön dort. 
Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Erkundungstour durch Wälder machen, wenn ich das nächste Mal in Berlin zu tun habe?
Ach ja, die Bike habe ich auch hier liegen, steht aber nichts über Rotwild drin (habe zumindest nichts entdeckt).
vg. aus dem Norden der Republik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hab mir, um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen, gestern mal den RW-Flaschenhalter aus Carbon bestellt...und den Inbusschlüssel



Schlüssel, Flasche, Tasche, Mütze, sowie 2 Shirts habe ich schon
Nur den Flaschenhalter bekomme ich bei Rotwild nicht mehr 
Auch bei e-bay nix.
HAbt Ihr noch weitere Tips?


----------



## waldhase (9. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schlüssel, Flasche, Tasche, Mütze, sowie 2 Shirts habe ich schon
> Nur den Flaschenhalter bekomme ich bei Rotwild nicht mehr
> Auch bei e-bay nix.
> HAbt Ihr noch weitere Tips?



Mein Händler hat vor zwei Wochen gesagt, er hätte genügend da, ob das heute noch so ist?
Vielleicht einfach mal die Händler in der Umgebung abklappern.


----------



## Bildchef (9. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schlüssel, Flasche, Tasche, Mütze, sowie 2 Shirts habe ich schon
> Nur den Flaschenhalter bekomme ich bei Rotwild nicht mehr
> Auch bei e-bay nix.
> HAbt Ihr noch weitere Tips?



Den Flaschenhalter habe ich gestern direkt Online bei Rotwild bestellt...wurde auch per Mail bestätigt. Vielleicht habe ich ja den letzten bekommen?? ;-))

Die Tasche, die ich letzte Woche bei Ebay ersteigert habe, ist übrigens wirklich toll!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Den Flaschenhalter habe ich gestern direkt Online bei Rotwild bestellt...wurde auch per Mail bestätigt. Vielleicht habe ich ja den letzten bekommen?? ;-))



Frechheit
Werde Tip von Waldhase befolgen und bei Gelegenheit mal beim Händler vorbeischauen.
Habe die Tasche (in grau) schon über ein Jahr. Hat sich auch bei mir schon mehr als bewährt


----------



## Bildchef (10. März 2009)

Päckchen gerade aus Dietzenbach gekommen 

Flaschenhalter (Original: Topeak) und Inbus drin...

Hab' ich gleich drangeschraubt mit den beiliegenden Aluschrauben. Die SIGG-RW-Flasche steckt auch schon drin....das Tier scharrt vernehmlich mit den Hufen  )

Muss mich jetzt mal mit den Einstellungen der Fox-Gabel und der -Federung beschäftigen...noch sind "Propedal", Zug und Druck und andere Parameter die berühmten "Böhmischen Dörfer" für mich...

cu  Michael


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

Wie durch den Bildchef auf den _*Rotwild-Seite*_ schon bemerkt, denkt an die Onlineregistrierung.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie durch den Bildchef auf den _*Rotwild-Seite*_ schon bemerkt, denkt an die Onlineregistrierung.



Yep, wollte ich auch gerade anmerken.
3 JAhre Garantie sind der Hammer.
Noch ein Grund mehr sich ein Rotwild zuzulegen
HAbt Ihr 'ne Ahnung ob das auch andere Hersteller anbieten??


----------



## waldhase (13. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Yep, wollte ich auch gerade anmerken.
> 3 JAhre Garantie sind der Hammer.
> Noch ein Grund mehr sich ein Rotwild zuzulegen
> HAbt Ihr 'ne Ahnung ob das auch andere Hersteller anbieten??



Bei Cannondale gibt es auf Rahmen und Schwingen für den Erstbesitzer Lebenslange Garantie (also so wie ein Bike normaler Weise hält).
Bei Freerider gibt es 3 Jahre. Ansonsten??


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. März 2009)

Hier mal Bilder vom heutigen Ausflug.
Endlich mit kurzer Hose!!! Die Saison 2009 ist offiziell eröffnet
Was ein Spass

Das R.C1 fährt sich noch besser als erwartet. 
Super leichtes Handling. Der Hammer, was das Fahrwerk alles wegsteckt.


----------



## Bildchef (17. März 2009)

Hi!

habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für mich für Steckschutzblech vorne? War gestern beim Fahrradhändler und habe mich umgesehen. SKS hat ja die Plastikteile, die man abnehmen kann, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sowas mit meiner FOX TALAS 32-Gabel auch geht. Habt Ihr Erfahrung damit?? (Beim Bikedealer war niemand so recht in Laune)

Danke und Gruss


Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. März 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für mich für Steckschutzblech vorne? War gestern beim Fahrradhändler und habe mich umgesehen. SKS hat ja die Plastikteile, die man abnehmen kann, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sowas mit meiner FOX TALAS 32-Gabel auch geht. Habt Ihr Erfahrung damit?? (Beim Bikedealer war niemand so recht in Laune)
> Danke und Gruss
> Michael



Hallo Michael,
das war sicher nur ein Scherz, oder?
Du baust sicher auch keine Anhängerkupplung an einen 911er Porsche oder einen Rammschutz an deinen 7er BMW.
Es gibt sehr gute Schutzbekleidung, die dich vor Nässe und Masch schützen. 
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit deinem Hirsch.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. März 2009)

@Waldhase
@Bildchef

so langsam wird es ein wenig öde, nur wir 3 Thread Teilnehmer
Schlage vor wir verlegen die Diskussion zu den Rotwild Rittern
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&page=32
Was meint Ihr?

Oder es melden sich einfach noch ein paar C1 Fahrer


----------



## waldhase (20. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> @Bildchef
> 
> so langsam wird es ein wenig öde, nur wir 3 Thread Teilnehmer
> ...



Es gibt auch noch shiva29.
Außerdem gibt es vielleicht auch nicht jeden Tag etwas zu berichten.
Das C1 ist noch jung und das Wetter war bisher auch sehr bescheiden.
Ich habe gerade mal 150km mit dem C1 gefahren und die Erfahren werden sicher erst noch kommen.
Sicher gibt es schon mehr C1 Fahrer, aber im Rotwild Thread sind auch keine weiteren C1 Fahrer.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. März 2009)

Wäre natürlich prima.
Hast Du das schon gesehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=388000&highlight=rotwild

Reddot haben Sie sein R.C1 geklaut.


----------



## waldhase (21. März 2009)

Endlich scheint die Sonne und nach 5km zerschießt mir so ein blöder Ast mein Schaltauge. Also kein Rotwild am WE. So kommt mein altes Stumpi doch noch mal zu Einsatz.
Eine Frage, mein Dämpfer hat an der unteren Befestigung Spiel, hat das außer mir noch jemand festgestellt?
Also genießt die Schadensfreie Zeit.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. März 2009)

Eigenartig.
Wo ist denn das Spiel. Quer oder längs zur Achse?
An meinem Dämpfer ist jedenfalls kein Spiel


----------



## waldhase (21. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Eigenartig.
> Wo ist denn das Spiel. Quer oder längs zur Achse?
> An meinem Dämpfer ist jedenfalls kein Spiel


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. März 2009)

Das wird dann wohl kaum an einer lockeren Schraube liegen.
Würde das auf jeden Fall von Deinem Händler checken lassen, auch wegen der Garantie.


----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Oder es melden sich einfach noch ein paar C1 Fahrer



darf ich auch mit meinem hardtail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (21. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> darf ich auch mit meinem hardtail?



Reine Bierfrage


----------



## waldhase (24. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


>



Heute das Rad zum Händler gebracht. Das Schaltauge wird ohne Berechnung gewechselt. Wodurch der Dämpfer spiel in der Lagerung hat, ist noch nicht klar, vermutlich wird der ganze Dämpfer getauscht, schaun wir mal.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2009)

NA das ging ja schnell. 
Schreib mal was es genau war.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> darf ich auch mit meinem hardtail?



Klaro
Obwohl Du glaube ich das Vorgänger Modell hast, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (24. März 2009)

ach ja, es heißt ja "ab 2009"

verdammt


----------



## shiva29 (25. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!!

überleg mir schon ne weile ob ich meine 07'er marta (180/180), vom alten bike, an mein R.C1 schrauben soll, bin mit der B24 Bremse manchmal nicht so ganz zufrieden. ich finde man muss bei ihr schon ganz schön zu packen bis sie ordentlich greift, dafür ist sie ganz gut dosierbar. hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit der B24 bei längeren singletrail downhills ? mich würd interessieren ob sie, wenn sie heiss wird, noch mehr kraft erfordert. dann wirds mir nämlich zu kräftig mit der bremserei. konnte bis jetzt auch nur bei mir um die ecke fahren, und da gehts so ca max. 400m runter.  die marta hat die abfahrten auch in den alpen, immer gut weggesteckt, ist halt ein bissle so ne auf/zu bremse im vergleich zur B24.
Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

Hi Shiva29,
hab zwar schon bei den Rotwild Rittern gepostet, aber hier noch mal.....


Habe die gleiche Bremse an meinem R.C1 140. Finde auch, dass die nicht allzu "bissig" ist. Die K24 am RC 1.3 spricht deutlich schneller an.
HAbe aber mittlerweile schon einige längere Downhills hinter mir. Keine Fading Probleme, o.ä. (ist ja auch noch recht kalt draussen ).
Mittlerweile finde ich es sogar recht angenehm, das die Bremse nicht gleich so brutal zubeisst. Da haut es Dich nicht gleich aus der Bahn, wenn Du bei der Holperei ein wenig zuviel an der Bremse ziehst.

Kraftaufwand ist allerdings hoch. Ob längere Hebel helfen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ach ja, es heißt ja "ab 2009"
> 
> verdammt



Ach was, Hauptsache Rotwild C1


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

jawohl, sehr schöner rahmen.





und ja, ich habe mittlerweile den keller aufgeräumt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

Was ist eigendlich mit Deinem Nippel?
Wieder dranbekommen?


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

naja dranschweißen geht wohl schlecht. und nubuk-bikes antwortet nicht.

schade eigentlich


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

Ist zwar ärgerlich, aber zum Glück nicht unbedingt notwendig.
Und das Bike ist jetzt mindestens 20 Gramm leichter
Wie ist das passiert, ein Ast reingekommen?


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

naja 2 gramm triffts wohl eher 

naja, wenn, dann wars ein mini ästchen. am hinteren laufrad ist nichts und groß gemerkt hab ich auch nichts.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

Hoffe Du hast weiterhin viel Spass.
An meinem ist so ein Nippel gar nicht mehr dran.
Ist wohl Teil der Modellpflege


----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

das ding brauch ich auch nicht wirklich.

sieht halt nur sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## prodigy (26. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Oder es melden sich einfach noch ein paar C1 Fahrer



Hallo C1 Freunde,
bin seit dieser Woche auch glücklicher Besitzer eine C1 Cross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. März 2009)

was sind denn das für interessante pedale und reifen?

sehr geiles bike, hätte ich die wahl, würds bei mir aber die 140mm variante werden.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. März 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo C1 Freunde,
> bin seit dieser Woche auch glücklicher Besitzer eine C1 Cross



Na jetzt gehts los
Schade das Waldhase das nicht live miterlebt
Welcome Prodigy
Wird höchste Zeit dass Du den Herzberg unsicher machst.....
Das C1 sieht ja noch aus wie aus dem Laden


----------



## waldhase (27. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na jetzt gehts los
> Schade das Waldhase das nicht live miterlebt
> Welcome Prodigy
> Wird höchste Zeit dass Du den Herzberg unsicher machst.....
> Das C1 sieht ja noch aus wie aus dem Laden


 
Von wegen, der Waldhase bekommt das nicht mit. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit in Österreich bin(Burgenland mit 13 Grad und Sonnenschein) habe ich mit Freude festgestellt, dass es endlich ein zweites R.C1 Comp gibt.
Herzlich willkommen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> habe ich mit Freunde festgestellt, dass es endlich ein zweites R.C1 Comp gibt.
> Herzlich willkommen.



Somit: 2 C1 Comp und 2 C1 Cross


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2009)

@prodigy

Wie ich sehe, hast du einige Parts geändert (Laufrad, Reifen), welche Gründe sprachen dafür?


----------



## prodigy (28. März 2009)

Hallo waldhase,
denn Laufradsatz hatte ich noch zuhause rumstehen 

Nichts gegen den Original Laufradsatz x1800 von DT Swiss aber es geht natürlich immer besser und da mein Händler den original LRS für einen fairen Preis beim Neupreis abgezogen und behalten hat, fahre ich jetzt folgende Konfiguration:

Hope Naben
Notubes ZTR Arch Felgen
Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen + Alunippel
Nokian Gazzaloddi SWA All Mountain 2.3 tubeless montiert mit Notubes Milch
XTR Kassette 11-34
180er Formula Scheiben hinten

Die Originalbereifung mag zwar gewichtsmäßig toll sein (knapp 500 Gramm wiegen ja die 2.2er Mountain King Supersonic) aber ich finde den Reifen doch etwas zu schmächtig und bei etwas heftigerem Einsatz auch zu pannenanfällig.

Habe trotzdem noch paar Gramm gespart und mein C1 wiegt jetzt lt. meiner Hängewaage genau 12,5 Kg mit Pedale. (die 12,1 kg im Katalog stimmen leider nicht, real liegen sie eher bei 12,4 - 12,5kg)

Habt ihre Eure C1 mal gewogen?


----------



## shiva29 (29. März 2009)

Habt ihre Eure C1 mal gewogen?[/quote]

Hab mein c1 cross auch mal gewogen und die Waage zeigte "erschüttenrnde" 13,2 Kilo an, mit Shimano 530 Pedale und Ergon Gx1 Griffe. Hätte meiner Meinung nach unter 13 Kilo liegen sollen. Das heißt das Bike ohne Pedale liegt auch über den angegebenen 12,5 Kilo, Schade eigentlich, hätte bei Rotwild erwartet dass sie die Gewichtsangaben richtig machen .


----------



## waldhase (30. März 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Habt ihre Eure C1 mal gewogen?





    Ich habe meines noch nicht gewogen. Rotwild gibt das Gewicht ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter etc. in Größe M an. Wenn das stark abweicht, sollten wir mal nachfragen. Mein Rad hole ich heute vom Händler wieder ab. Hoffentlich mit behobenen Defekt am Dämpfer, da kann ich ja gleich mal Wiegen lassen. Aber ich denke die angegebenen Gewichte sind auch oft nur Verkaufsunterstützend und alle machen das gleiche Spiel. Canyon gibt das Gewicht sogar für Größe S an.
Also wenn ihr den Berg nicht *gut* hoch kommt, liegt es *nicht nur* am Bike...
Also freuen wir uns auf eine Woche mit endlich besseren Wetter und vielen Bike-KM.


----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Heute das Rad zum Händler gebracht. Das Schaltauge wird ohne Berechnung gewechselt. Wodurch der Dämpfer spiel in der Lagerung hat, ist noch nicht klar, vermutlich wird der ganze Dämpfer getauscht, schaun wir mal.



Ja, nochmals kurz zum Spiel beim Dämpfer, es werden beide Bolzen und beide Buchsen ausgetauscht, die haben beide Spiel. Es wurde mir versichert, dass das Rad heute fertig wird. Außerdem haben die auch ihre Räder im Laden geprüft und festgestellt, dass dort alles OK ist, also keine Panik, wahrscheinlich ein Produktionsfehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (31. März 2009)

Ja das Rad ist wieder zu Hause und wieder hergestellt. Vielen Dank hier an Rotwild (die sicher auch unsere Seite aufmerksam lesen), alle Buchsen und Bolzen wurden gewechselt.
Außerdem habe ich gleich noch die Schaltungsanzeige entfernen lassen, braucht kein Mensch und spart sicher 28gr. oder so...


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

@prodigy:   Wieviel Druck hast DU auf deinem Dämpfer bei welchen Körpergewicht?
                Ich habe jetzt meinen Druck auf 16bar erhöht (77kg). Wie ist deine           
                Erfahrung mit der Abstimmung?


----------



## Bildchef (3. April 2009)

Hi Jungs,

apropos Lagerspiel: ich nehme gerade Anlauf, um mein Cross Pro zum ersten Ausritt fit zu machen. Ich habe heute morgen festgestellt, dass sich das Vorderrad etwas bewegt, obwohl ich die Bremse angezogen habe. Will sagen: die Bremse ist fest zu und ich kann das Rad (Vorderrad) etwa 1 cm vor und zurück schieben. Die Bremsscheibe steht fest, aber die Achse/Nabe hat etwas "Spiel". Ich dachte erst, die Bremse packt nicht richtig zu, aber es ist die Nabe. Normal oder ist da was defekt?
Das ganze Bike hat ca. 3 Meter runter...vom Schieben 

Als blutiger Anfäner/Laie würde ich denken, dass da kein Spiel sein darf, oder??

Aber bevor ich extra nach Berlin zum RW-Händler fahre (und mich lächerlich mache) frage ich hier...

Ansonsten wollte ich morgen mal die ersten 30 kms machen...zum Eingewöhnen 

Gruss  Michael


----------



## acid-driver (3. April 2009)

schnellspanner fest?

danach hörts sich erstmal an


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

Ich würde auch sagen Schnellspanner.
Wenn nicht, würde ich auch zum Händler gehen, denn bei angezogener Bremse sollte sich das Rad keinen mm mehr drehen.


----------



## Bildchef (3. April 2009)

Upps!

Danke für die raschen Antworten! Ich habe das Bike per Versand bekommen, das Vorderrad war demontiert. Ich habe es dann montiert, gebe aber zu, dass ich Höllenrespekt vor dem Schnellspanner hatte/habe....wollte da nix falsch oder kaputt machen. Kann gut sein, dass ich den zu zaghaft zugedrückt habe. Werde mir das gleich morgen früh mal genauer ansehen....

Haltet mich für blöd, aber ich bin Bikemässig wirklich blutiger Anfänger!

Ich garantiere Euch, dass weitere Hilferufe folgen!!

Gruss   Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Upps!
> 
> Danke für die raschen Antworten! Ich habe das Bike per Versand bekommen, das Vorderrad war demontiert. Ich habe es dann montiert, gebe aber zu, dass ich Höllenrespekt vor dem Schnellspanner hatte/habe....wollte da nix falsch oder kaputt machen. Kann gut sein, dass ich den zu zaghaft zugedrückt habe. Werde mir das gleich morgen früh mal genauer ansehen....
> 
> ...



Der DT-Schnellspanner arbeitet wie eine Ratsche und wird angezogen!


----------



## acid-driver (3. April 2009)

taugen die thru-bolt dinger denn was?

lohnen sich die 60â¬ anschaffungspreis pro stÃ¼ck?
oder ist die funktion gleich mit "normalen" schnallspannern?


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> taugen die thru-bolt dinger denn was?
> 
> lohnen sich die 60 anschaffungspreis pro stück?
> oder ist die funktion gleich mit "normalen" schnallspannern?



Ich sage immer fest ist fest. Es kommt sicher darauf an wie oft Du die Räder aus und einbaust. Was wegfällt ist das nachjustieren des Hebels bis das Rad in der richtigen Festigkeit angezogen ist. Durch die "Ratschenfunktion" kann man die Festigkeit gut dosieren und der Schnellspanner kann sich auch nicht versehendlich lösen.


----------



## acid-driver (3. April 2009)

also werd ich die 120â¬ sinnvoller anlegen 

danke fÃ¼r die info


----------



## waldhase (3. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also werd ich die 120â¬ sinnvoller anlegen
> 
> danke fÃ¼r die info



ja, vielleicht kannst es ja als Anzahlung fÃ¼r ein C1 FS Comp nutzen (da gibt es die Schnellspanner dazu)


----------



## Bildchef (4. April 2009)

Moin!

Ja, Schnellspanner war zu soft... DANKE!!

Hab' jetzt meine Gabel eingestellt, verzweifele aber an der Federeinstellung der FOX RP23 ProPedal.

Alles, was ich an Manual dazu sehe, auch auf der FOX-Website, ist anders, als meine Rp23 aussieht. Der ProPedal-Hebel soll laut Zeichnung offen sein (also OHNE ProPedal), wenn er in Richtung Luftventil steht. Mein Luftvento kommt aber schräg nach vorne raus, nicht seitlich. Wieso gibt es keine Anleitung für das Teil, das bei mir verbaut ist? Bei ROTWILD gibt es auch nur den Hinweis auf den Hersteller...aber die beigelegten CD (2 identische) laufen auf meinem MAC nicht richtig 

Auf den Listen der Nachgiebigkeiteinstellung stehen nur Millimeterwerte, keine Luftdrücke. Was soll ich also aufpumpen? Und woran sehe ich, wieviel Federweg der bei mir verbaute RP23 hat??? Steht nicht drauf, steht auch nicht in den techn.Daten meines Bikes bei Rotwild...

Schlechte Doku, oder??

Kann mir jemand netterweise einen Link "schenken", wo ich aktuelle Daten für meine Feder kriege??

Danke! PS: hab schon 4,7 kms hinter mir....nur Fliegen ist schöner!! ;-)) Toll! Aber ich möchte schon die richtigen Werte eingestellt haben...

Gruss


Michaeö


----------



## waldhase (4. April 2009)

Hat Dein Händler dir gar nichts zum Dämpfer gesagt?!
Egal, hier ein Foto von meinem Rad, ist von der Technik ähnlich:





Wenn der blaue  Hebel nach rechts (ca. 45 Grad) ist der Dämpfer in "ProPedal-Position", wie stark der Dämpfer blockieren soll regelst Du mit dem Rädchen direkt unter dem Hebel. Rädchen leicht abziehen und schon kannst Du es drehen (3=stärkste Blockierung, 2= mittlere, 1= leichte) Hier ist es sinnvoll auf 3 zu stellen, denn entweder Du willst den Dämpfer blockieren oder Du lässt ihn offen (blauer Hebel nach links).
  Wie viel Druck Du auf deinen Dämpfer machst, hängt von deinen Fahrvorlieben ab. Dein Federweg ist hinten 140mm. Also stell Dein Sag auf ca 8-11mm ein und probiere ob das für dich OK ist. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Bildchef (4. April 2009)

Hallo Waldhase,

schon wieder muss ich mich bedanken bei Dir! 

Aber es wird in der Anleitung von FOX wirklich nicht klar, was die meinen! Zumal das Bild des Dämpfers nicht dem bei mir (und bei Dir) verbauten Teils entspricht!

So beschreibt FOX auf der Zeichnung des Dämpfers das Teil als "Geöffnet", wenn es aif der Seite steht, wo das Luftventil ist. Du beschreibst es genau anders herum...

Und: bei der Tabelle (siehe Link) für die Einstellung der Luftfeder gibt es nur eine Liste, auf der der Federweg des Dämpfers von minimum 24,4 mm bis maximum 57,1 mm geht.... ich weiss ja, dass ich 140 mm habe... welchen Wert soll ich da also ablesen..

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt durch Dich einen Richtwert.. Danke dafür!!

So, jetzt fahr' ich wieder los...



Gruss in die Runde

Michael

PS: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du "rechts" und "links" aus der Draufsicht des Hebels meinst, oder? Heisst, wenn Du auf den Hebel schaust...nicht aus der Fahrtrichtungssicht.

Auf Deinem Foto wäre also das ProPedal "aktiv" (weil rechts!)

Nur der Sicherheit halber nochmal vergewissert


----------



## waldhase (4. April 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Und: bei der Tabelle (siehe Link) für die Einstellung der Luftfeder gibt es nur eine Liste, auf der der Federweg des Dämpfers von minimum 24,4 mm bis maximum 57,1 mm geht.... ich weiss ja, dass ich 140 mm habe... welchen Wert soll ich da also ablesen..
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt durch Dich einen Richtwert.. Danke dafür!!
> 
> ...



1. Rechts und Links habe ich aus der Position gemeint wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze, also zeigt der blaue Hebel auf mein rechtes Bein = ZU, zeigt er auf mein linkes Bein = AUF.

2. Ich bin kein Techniker, deshalb ist meine Erklärung für den Fachmann sicher ungenau, doch ich versuche es einfach einmal: Der Federweg deines Dämpfers ist rd. 57mm der Feder des Rades dagegen 140mm, die Differenz entsteht durch die Umlenkung über die einzelnen Gelenke - verstanden? Also meinen Richtwert von ca. 8-11mm am Dämpfer ablesen.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## prodigy (4. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @prodigy:   Wieviel Druck hast DU auf deinem Dämpfer bei welchen Körpergewicht?
> Ich habe jetzt meinen Druck auf 16bar erhöht (77kg). Wie ist deine
> Erfahrung mit der Abstimmung?



hi,
habe mich vor zwei Jahren das letzte mal gewogen, aber bei mir sind es ca. 75 kg + Rucksack, also so in etwas wie Du.
Schaue morgen mal nach wegen der Dämpferabstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiva29 (5. April 2009)

Auf Deinem Foto wäre also das ProPedal "aktiv" (weil rechts!)

Nur der Sicherheit halber nochmal vergewissert [/quote]

Hallo michael,
Auf dem Bild von Waldhase ist kein Pro Pedal eingestellt, wenn du in Sitzposition drauf sitzt und der Hebel links steht ist der Dämpfer offen, wenn rechts, Pro Pedal. Ich hab meinen (72kg, Radgröße M) mit ca.13-14bar eingestellt dann ist der Sag (Einfedertiefe nur beim draufsitzen)  ca. 12mm am Dämpfer. Bei mir gibts da jedoch gar keine Frage wo das Pro Pedal ist, man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Enfederhärte, blaues Rädchen auf 2, vom Draufsitzen her nach rechts unten gesehen. Das rote Rädchen, um die Ausfehderschnelligkeit einzustellen, ist Geschmacksache, ich hab meinen auf Stufe 4 vom langsamsten Ausfehdern her gesehen. Wenn ich ihn schneller Ausfedern lasse, hebelt es mich beim Bergabfahren öfters nach vorne aus (ist aber je nach Luftdruck im Dämpfer anders einzustellen).
Die Übersetzung des Hinterbaus steht auf der Umlenkung 1:2,8 (1cm Einfederung des Dämpfers entspricht 2,8cm einfedern am Rad), somit wird am Dämpfer 14cm: 2,8 = 5cm Federweg genutzt.

Hier noch die FOX Help Seite falls du sie noch nicht gefunden hast ( http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/2009_OM_ger.htm ).

Grüße und viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike .


----------



## waldhase (5. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Auf Deinem Foto wäre also das ProPedal "aktiv" (weil rechts!)
> 
> Nur der Sicherheit halber nochmal vergewissert



Hallo michael,
Auf dem Bild von Waldhase ist kein Pro Pedal eingestellt, wenn du in Sitzposition drauf sitzt und der Hebel links steht ist der Dämpfer offen, wenn rechts, Pro Pedal. Ich hab meinen (72kg, Radgröße M) mit ca.13-14bar eingestellt dann ist der Sag (Einfedertiefe nur beim draufsitzen)  ca. 10mm am Dämpfer. Bei mir gibts da jedoch gar keine Frage wo das Pro Pedal ist, man merkt einen deutlichen Unterschied in der Enfederhärte, blaues Rädchen auf 2, vom Draufsitzen her nach rechts unten gesehen. Das rote Rädchen, um die Ausfehderschnelligkeit einzustellen, ist Geschmacksache, ich hab meinen auf Stufe 4 vom langsamsten Ausfehdern her gesehen. Wenn ich ihn schneller Ausfedern lasse, hebelt es mich beim Bergabfahren öfters nach vorne aus (ist aber je nach Luftdruck im Dämpfer anders einzustellen).
Die Übersetzung des Hinterbaus steht auf der Umlenkung 1:2,8 (1cm Einfederung des Dämpfers entspricht 2,8cm einfedern am Rad).

Hier noch die FOX Help Seite falls du sie noch nicht gefunden hast ( http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/09/Ger/2009_OM_ger.htm ).

Grüße und viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike .[/quote]

Die Einstellung ist natürlich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, ich habe für mich entschieden, dass ich in der ProPedal-Position die Stufe 3 benutze, weil ich in der ProPedal-Position den Dämpfer möglichst wippfrei haben möchte, gerade für Bergauf ideal. Andererseits offen für bergab oder schicke Singletrails. Auf dem Dämpfer habe ich ca.16bar.
Übersetzung super erklärt!


----------



## Bildchef (5. April 2009)

Hi Shiva,

Danke, dass Du Dich des Themas auch noch mal angenommen hast und hier eine wirklich sehr verständliche Erklärung reinstellst!! Die FOX-Helpseite hatte ich ja schon besucht, aber, wie bereits erwähnt, sind Fragen offen geblieben...die sind aber nun durch Dich und auch Waldhase ausführlich beantwortet.

Prima, dass Ihr so viel Geduld mit einem "Greenhorn" habt...ich kenne Foren, da wird man als "Frischling" schon mal "abgebürstet" 

Bin heute fast 30 kms gefahren, Grossteil davon Wald- und Feldwege, die hier in Brandenburg leider oft sehr tiefsandig sind (fast wie Strandsand). Aber das Bike geht erstaunlich gut durch und ich bin begeistert, um wieviel mehr das Fully einen Komfort bietet, den ich von Hardtails bisher nicht kannte (Hatte zuvor 28er Crossbikes). Man hat richtig Lust auf schwierigere Strecken, die man mit dem Crossrad normalerweise meiden oder schiebend bewältigen würde. Klasse!! Die Mountain King 2.4 vermitteln auch ein gutes Gefühl...man scheint damit überall durchzukommen.

Was mir auffiel: vom Vorderrad kommt manchmal ein Geräusch wie ein Säbel, der aus der Scheide gezogen wird (allerdinsg leiser)...scheint mir von der Bremsscheibe zu kommen, denn bei leichtem Anzug des Hebels ist es weg. Da schleifen wohl die Beläge, oder? Geht das noch weg? Allerdings ist es auch nicht dauernd, nur gelegentlich.

Aber ansonsten bin ich schwerst begeistert und bin froh, mich für das R.C1 entschieden zu haben. Stimmt wohl, das Sprichwort: Gutes Rad ist teuer!!   

Schönen Abend noch!  

Michael (bei dem sich die Oberschenkel melden und weiter hinten tut's auch weh!!  )


----------



## acid-driver (5. April 2009)

wie schleifen die scheiben denn?

kontinuierlich? oder nur in kurven?

in kurven ists normal


----------



## Bildchef (5. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie schleifen die scheiben denn?
> 
> kontinuierlich? oder nur in kurven?
> 
> in kurven ists normal



Hi Acid,

nicht kontinuierlich...sporadisch. Aber nicht in festem Rhythmus, also auch nicht bei jeder Umdrehung...vielleichtjede 6. Umdrehung des Rades. Und nicht speziell in Kurven, scheint mir...langsames und schnelles Geradeaus.

Aber erst mal einbremsen, 30 Kilometer sind ja noch keine wirkliche Strecke!

Was willste denn für die Eggbeaters? haste Bilder??

Gruss  Michael


----------



## acid-driver (5. April 2009)

sollte es nach dem einbremsen immer noch schleifen kannst du mal den bremssattel justieren. gibts hier im forum ein paar gute threads zu.

wegen der pedale hast du gleich pm


----------



## prodigy (6. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @prodigy:   Wieviel Druck hast DU auf deinem Dämpfer bei welchen Körpergewicht?
> Ich habe jetzt meinen Druck auf 16bar erhöht (77kg). Wie ist deine
> Erfahrung mit der Abstimmung?



so, habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut:
Ich fahre auf dem RP23 ca. 155 PSI = 10,5 Bar.

Wenn ich mich zentriert auf Rad setze, habe ich einen SAG von ca. 10-11 mm. Das ist das, was mir der Händler empfohlen hat, und was auch nach den ersten Ausfahren auch Sinn macht, da der Hinterbau wie gewünscht straff wirkt, trotzdem sensibel anspricht und den Federweg nutzt.

Pro Pedal nutze ich beim Hochfahren Stufe 1, da ist der Hinterbau auch im Gelände noch schön aktiv, fängt aber auch bei unrundem Tritt nicht zu wippen an. Nur bei Wiegetritt verwende ich Stufe 2, 3 ist m.E nicht notwendig.

Deine Dämpfer Abstimmung verwundert mich dann schon etwas mit dem hochen Druck, selbst wenn Du vielleicht 2 kg mehr wiegen solltest wie ich.


----------



## waldhase (6. April 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


> so, habe jetzt mal nachgeschaut:
> Ich fahre auf dem RP23 ca. 155 PSI = 10,5 Bar.
> 
> Wenn ich mich zentriert auf Rad setze, habe ich einen SAG von ca. 10-11 mm. Das ist das, was mir der Händler empfohlen hat, und was auch nach den ersten Ausfahren auch Sinn macht, da der Hinterbau wie gewünscht straff wirkt, trotzdem sensibel anspricht und den Federweg nutzt.
> ...



Ich werde das morgen prüfen, kann sein, dass ich aus 160psi, 16bar gemacht habe - melde mich.
Die Einstellung am Rad (1,2,3) habe ich auf 3, weil so der Dämpfer fast zu ist und ich bergauf mehr Vortrieb habe. Sonst fahre ich in der offenen Position.


----------



## shiva29 (7. April 2009)

Tagchen zusammen,
Falls von euch auch jemand über Ostern am Gardasee ist "see you am 601", danach kann euch sagen was des Fahrrad wirklich macht, vor allem die Bremsen....
Scöne Ostern euch allen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. April 2009)

Viel Spass bei der Eiersuche in Italien und schick mal Bilder


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. April 2009)

@shiva
@waldhase

Danke für die Dämpfer Hinweise.
Habe mir 'ne neue Pumpe besorgt und mit Euren Anregungen mal ein paar neue Einstellungen probiert. 
Das Radl läuft jetzt noch besser als mit der "ab Werk" Einstellung
So jetzt muss ich los. Sonne scheint


----------



## acid-driver (10. April 2009)

am besten aber die dämpferwerte selber einstellen mit bezug aufs eigene gewicht.

von CUBE gibts ne schöne ANLEITUNG dafür

so, ich bin dann auch mal im wald


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. April 2009)

Stimmt....
Habe auch den halben Morgen daran rumgedoktert.
Habe jetzt aber für mich ein klasse Setup gefunden.
Und den Rest des Tages ordendlich Spass mit dem C1 gehabt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. April 2009)

Hier mein C1, und RCC 1.3, passenderweise im Rotwildpark




Gute Stütze, da kommt man nicht auf die Idee sein Rad in die Wiese zu feuern


----------



## waldhase (13. April 2009)

Nabend!
Ich bin heute herrliche Trail gefahren, das Fahrwerk ist einfach super. Das Einzige ist die Bremse finde ich noch nicht optmal. Ich habe im Griff den Winkel verändert, aber gerade die Vorderbremse zieht noch nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Ich habe jetzt ca. 300km gefahren. Wer hat eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (13. April 2009)

was hast du denn für eine bremsscheibe? 

hast du mal die bremsbeläge angeguckt? sind die verglast? oder ist öl auf der scheibe/auf den belägen?

scheibe kannst du trotz allem mal mit ethanol/aceton abwischen.


----------



## waldhase (14. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> was hast du denn für eine bremsscheibe?
> 
> hast du mal die bremsbeläge angeguckt? sind die verglast? oder ist öl auf der scheibe/auf den belägen?
> 
> scheibe kannst du trotz allem mal mit ethanol/aceton abwischen.



Bremsbeläge und Bremsscheiben sind Original, welcher Hersteller keine Ahnung.
Wo bekomme ich Ethanol bzw. Aceton - Apotheke?
Vielen Dank schon mal
WH.


----------



## acid-driver (14. April 2009)

ethanol ist ja nichts anderes als reiner alkohol, den sollte es in der apotheke geben. bei aceton bin ich mir da nicht sicher.

du kannst aber mal die scheibe mit nem zewa-tuch und wasser reinigen, wenn sich dann das tuch verfärbt, kannst du ja mal alkohol besorgen.

ansonsten mal die beläge ausbauen, mit ganz feinem schleifpapier aufrauhen und neu einbremsen. das würde ich gegebenenfalls als erstes machen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. April 2009)

Finde der Thread macht sich so langsam.  Gute Tips, etc......

Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass Shiva (glaube ich) auch nicht so happy mit der Formula Bremse war. Kraftaufwand war Ihm zu hoch.
Waldhase, ist das bei Dir ähnlich?
Evtl hilft ja auch acid-drivers Trick...


----------



## prodigy (14. April 2009)

also ich bin super zufrieden mit der Formula B24 an meinem C1!

Zum Vergleich kenne ich die K24 (im Prinzip wohl baugleich bis auf die Bremshebel) und die Avid Juicy Carbon von meinen anderen Bikes. Die B24 am C1 hat einen sehr guten Biss und Druckpunkt und lässt sich im Gegensatz zu der K24 aber auch sehr gut dosieren, die eher digital Bremsverhalten ist.
Es kommt natürlich auch sehr auf die Bremsbeläge an, ob organisch oder Metall und die richtige Bremswirkung stellt sich erst nach mehreren längeren, härteren Bremsmanövern ein, was aber im Fall von waldhase mit 300 km ja der Fall sein sollte.

Noch nicht so glücklich bin ich mit dem Lenker/Vorbau. Der B220 Lenker hat ja nur 5 Grad Kröpfung nach hinten, kommt mir fast so vor wie ein Flatbar light 
Werde da vielleicht demnächst mal was von Syntace testen mit 12 Grad Kröpfung nach hinten. 
Ersetzt habe ich schon die original Griffe gegen Syntace Screw-on. Super Griffgefühl und wesentlich ergonomischer wie die Original Griffe!

Habe auch sowohl den 90er wie auch den 110er Vorbau getestet - mmh, lassen sich beide gut fahren, vermutlich bleibe ich sogar bei dem 110er, da das Handling immer noch sehr gut ist (ein Unding vermutlich für die Bike Bravos..) aber man halt auch gut Gas geben kann..


----------



## Bildchef (14. April 2009)

Hi!

Habe die "Formula The One" an meinem Cross Pro. Hatte auch anfangs mehr Erwartungen an die "Giftigkeit" der Bremse, aber nach nunmehr etwas mehr als 100 kms beissen die Dinger gut zu. Mir scheint es, als müssten die wirklich eingefahren werden. Jetzt kann ich mir eine bessere Wirkung nur schwer vorstellen...die packen richtig zu. Und die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind ja eh perfekt!

Gruss   Michael


----------



## waldhase (14. April 2009)

per pda:ich haben den lenker b280 vom cross, passt super. am we über wurzeltrail  einfach genial. habe grösse 
l bei 184m  und habe auch 110mm vorbau. ich schwöre auf ergongriffe  gx2. zur bremse bin ich noch nicht gekommen - freitag.
übriges die lackierung gefällt mir immer besser.
nacht!


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

Ich habe gerade noch schnell eine Runde gedreht und festgestellt, dass die Bremse, nachdem ich sie vorher mit Bremsenreiniger abgewischt habe (hat Rotwild mir so empfohlen) ein leichtes Pfeifen macht, so dass es mir auf die Nerven geht.
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann??
Bremsbeläge ausbauen und mit feinen Schleifpapier bearbeiten?
Oder?


----------



## acid-driver (16. April 2009)

hat die bremse denn die gewohnten eigentschaften?

wenn ja, kannst du ja einfach den bremssattel neu ausrichten


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat die bremse denn die gewohnten eigentschaften?
> 
> wenn ja, kannst du ja einfach den bremssattel neu ausrichten



Ja die Bremse zieht weiterhin sehr gut, ich habe den Hebel am Bremsgriff verändert, dadurch packt die Bremse, nach meinem Gefühl besser zu.
Und wie richte ich den Bremssattel neu aus (hatte bisher nur Felgenbremsen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (16. April 2009)

da gibts hier im forum nen guten thread zu.

aber hier nochmal in kurzform.

bremssattel lösen.
griff ziehen
während dessen den sattel wieder festschrauben
kontrolle, wenns immer noch schleift, mal gucken wo, evtl mit der hand nachjustieren.


----------



## waldhase (16. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da gibts hier im forum nen guten thread zu.
> 
> aber hier nochmal in kurzform.
> 
> ...



OK, Ich gebe mein Bestes.


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2009)

Schönes WE.


----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

?


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ?


Mensch bis Du schnell, war das falsche Forum.


----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

rotwildfahrer eben 

was macht die bremse?


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> rotwildfahrer eben
> 
> was macht die bremse?



Noch keine Zeit - vielleicht nachher...


----------



## acid-driver (17. April 2009)

na, wenns zum in den wald fahren und kuchen essen reicht, scheints immerhin nicht allzu schlimm zu sein


----------



## waldhase (17. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> na, wenns zum in den wald fahren und kuchen essen reicht, scheints immerhin nicht allzu schlimm zu sein



Es pfeift ja nur, notfalls fahre ich mit Wachs in den Ohren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da gibts hier im forum nen guten thread zu.
> 
> aber hier nochmal in kurzform.
> 
> ...



So es schleift nichts mehr.
Nur mit Schrauben lösen und Bremshebel ziehen, dann wieder anziehen, so einfach ist es nicht, weil die Bremsscheibe gibt nach, selbst wenn die Schrauben voll gelöst sind.
Vielleicht gibt es noch einen Trick, den ich nicht kenne, jetzt ist es jedenfalls schleiffrei und die Räder drehen sich wunderbar.


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

Hallo Radler,
nachdem ich die Bremse hinten neu justiert habe, sind wir heute eine schöne Runde gefahren, doch ein bischen schleift die Bremse immer noch. Wie wird in der Werkstatt die Schreibenbremse eingestellt?
(Ja, Scheibenbremse sind Neuland, ich habe die letzten Jahre HS33 gefahren):


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> na, wenns zum in den wald fahren und kuchen essen reicht, scheints immerhin nicht allzu schlimm zu sein



Kuchenessen war lecker, warum warst du nicht da?


----------



## acid-driver (19. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Kuchenessen war lecker, warum warst du nicht da?



mich hat keiner eingeladen 

in der werkstatt stellen die die bremse genauso ein.

du kannst nochmal was anderes machen.

löse die beiden schrauben des bremssattels und machs mal per augenmass. links und rechts der scheibe sollte man durchgucken können. kannst auch ein stück papier nehmen und das dazwischen schieben, wenn du deinen augen nicht traust oder du nichts siehst


----------



## waldhase (19. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mich hat keiner eingeladen
> 
> in der werkstatt stellen die die bremse genauso ein.
> 
> ...



Hiermit bist du schon mal für alle weiteren Kaffee&Kuchen-Touren eingeladen.


----------



## shiva29 (20. April 2009)

Hallöchen,

Bremse gut - alles gut !! Bremsentest Gardasee erfolgreich verlaufen !! Kann euch sagen dass die Bremsen hervorragend sind, werden erst sehr spät heiß und bekommen fading -- perfekt. Musste auch nur den Bremssattel mal nachjustieren wegen schleifen.
Das Fahrrad hat alles gut weggesteckt, nur hats jetzt ein paar Kratzer mehr im Lack.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (20. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Bremse gut - alles gut !! Bremsentest Gardasee erfolgreich verlaufen !! Kann euch sagen dass die Bremsen hervorragend sind, werden erst sehr spät heiß und bekommen fading -- perfekt. Musste auch nur den Bremssattel mal nachjustieren wegen schleifen.
> Das Fahrrad hat alles gut weggesteckt, nur hats jetzt ein paar Kratzer mehr im Lack.
> Grüße



Das klingt sehr gut, meine Bremse ist jetzt auch OK das leichte Schleifen ist vorbei und die Bremswirkung ist jetzt auch voll da.
Hatte mit Bremsenreiniger die Bremsscheibe gereinigt und den Handknopf am Bremshebel verstellt. Im Handbuch steht FCS Einstellung, ich weiß jedoch nicht was FCS heißt...! 
Und wer keine Kratzer am Rad hat, hat es auch nicht benutzt wofür es gebaut wurde..!
Weiterhin viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja weiterhin schön bleiben.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Bremse gut - alles gut !! Bremsentest Gardasee erfolgreich verlaufen !! Kann euch sagen dass die Bremsen hervorragend sind, werden erst sehr spät heiß und bekommen fading -- perfekt. Musste auch nur den Bremssattel mal nachjustieren wegen schleifen.
> Das Fahrrad hat alles gut weggesteckt, nur hats jetzt ein paar Kratzer mehr im Lack.
> Grüße



Wo bist Du denn gefahren; Monte Baldo, Tremalzo??
Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Bremse.
Nach meiner Tour gestern quietschte es wieder, aber es waren nicht die Bremsen!! 
Durch einen Hinweis von alex RCC03 habe ich die Achsen kontrolliert und festgestellt, das die trocken waren, mit etwas Fett war auch das Quietschen weg. Immer wieder hatte ich gehört, dass die Fahrradhersteller bei der Montage an Steuersatz und Achsen mit Fett sparen, dass dies auch für Rotwild zutrifft hätte ich nicht gedacht. Also wenn es quietscht.....!
Nochmals Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

Freut mich, dass wieder alles ok ist.
Habe gleich bei mir mal nachgeschaut.
Alles i.o. schön eingeschmiert mit grünem (?) Fett.


----------



## waldhase (22. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass wieder alles ok ist.
> Habe gleich bei mir mal nachgeschaut.
> Alles i.o. schön eingeschmiert mit grünem (?) Fett.



Die letzten Wochen waren ja auch so schön, vielleicht habe die Achse auch schon "trocken gefahren".
Bei mir ist die Fettfarbe passend zum Rad Weiß.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. April 2009)

Oder Du warst zu schnell und es ist verdampft!


----------



## waldhase (26. April 2009)

@alle "140mm Fahrer"
Für ein Freund eine Frage, wie habt Ihr eure Dämpfer eingestellt (wieviel Sag, wieviel Bar bei wieviel Gewicht)? Wieviel mm Federweg hat euer Dämpfer? Mein Dämpfer hat 57mm, ist bei den 140er auch so?


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @alle "140mm Fahrer"
> (wieviel Sag, wieviel Bar bei wieviel Gewicht)? Wieviel mm Federweg hat euer Dämpfer? Mein Dämpfer hat 57mm, ist bei den 140er auch so?


  Hatten wir doch schon, aber nochmal: 72kg 12-13 bar 10mm Sag, 57 mm gesammt, genutzt knappe 50mm


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

Habt ihr mit den Contireifen auch so überdurchschnittlich viele Platten? Hab jetzt die Contilight-Schläuche gegen n paar Schwalbe getauscht, und werd wohl auch wieder Fatalberts aufziehn, 6 mal Flicken reicht.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2009)

Bisher gar nicht. Bin mit den Mountainkings sehr happy.

@Waldhase melde mich am WE zum Dämpfer. Komme gerade nicht dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

habt ihr denn beide die mountainking supersonic?

evtl mal die protection-variante testen?


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Bisher gar nicht. Bin mit den Mountainkings sehr happy.


Mit dem Gripp bin ich auch zufrieden, echt saustark!


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> habt ihr denn beide die mountainking supersonic?
> 
> evtl mal die protection-variante testen?



hab den originalen drauf, keine ahnung welcher das ist, denk aber der ungeschützte


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

hat einer von euch den 2.4 reifen auf ner DT felge? ich glaube die aus dem systemlaufradsatz enspricht der 5.1. 

wie breit ist der reifen an der breitesten stelle?
könnte das evtl einer nachmessen?
wär toll


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat einer von euch den 2.4 reifen auf ner DT felge? ich glaube die aus dem systemlaufradsatz enspricht der 5.1.
> 
> wie breit ist der reifen an der breitesten stelle?
> könnte das evtl einer nachmessen?
> wär toll


2.4 er Reifen auf DT x 1800 Felge: am Reifen 54 mm, Stollen 60mm


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2009)

HAb ich auch. Acid Du kannst ja Fragen stellen.....


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

Hat von euch einer ne Ahnung welcher Formula Belag auf der B24 (K24) Bremse Original drauf ist. Würde gerne auch mal andere Testen.


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> 2.4 er Reifen auf DT x 1800 Felge: am Reifen 54 mm, Stollen 60mm



danke!

dann passts ja in meinen rahmen. beim rocket ron ists schon sehr eng 







werde dann auch mal den MK protection testen. der rocket ron ist schon halb verbraucht...sehr schwach


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2009)

Supersonic. Hier noch mit Bild.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> dann passts ja in meinen rahmen. beim rocket ron ists schon sehr eng
> 
> ...



Die 2,4 er sind allerdings schon verdammt breit.
Die passen in keinen RAdständer mehr rein.
Also doch wieder in die Wiese


----------



## shiva29 (28. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> dann passts ja in meinen rahmen. beim rocket ron ists schon sehr eng
> 
> ...


  so genau ist meine schieblehre leider nicht...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer ne Ahnung welcher Formula Belag auf der B24 (K24) Bremse Original drauf ist. Würde gerne auch mal andere Testen.



Keine Ahnung. Wenn das Acid nicht weis evtöl mal in den Formula Thread wechseln


----------



## acid-driver (28. April 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Die 2,4 er sind allerdings schon verdammt breit.
> Die passen in keinen RAdständer mehr rein.
> Also doch wieder in die Wiese




neee. letztes mal hab ich zäune für mich entdeckt 





alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Wenn das Acid nicht weis evtöl mal in den Formula Thread wechseln



sorry, bei avid und magura kann ich helfen 

gibts bei formula keine standardbeläge? ansonsten hab ich mal was von ebs gelesen. und von ner sehr schlechte serie, die rapide verschleißt. sollte aber mittlerweile behoben sein.


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer ne Ahnung welcher Formula Belag auf der B24 (K24) Bremse Original drauf ist. Würde gerne auch mal andere Testen.



*Info von ADP:*
_"Bei der Formula B24 kommen serienmäßig die original organischen Beläge von Formula zum Einsatz (erkennbar an der antrazit/schwarzen Trägerplatte). _

*Kuckse hier: *
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...8-K24-Bianco-organisch-FD40102-10::12861.html



Vielleicht eine Hilfe!
WH


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit den Contireifen auch so überdurchschnittlich viele Platten? Hab jetzt die Contilight-Schläuche gegen n paar Schwalbe getauscht, und werd wohl auch wieder Fatalberts aufziehn, 6 mal Flicken reicht.



Was war die Ursache? Durchschlag, Dorn, Stein???
Ich habe bisher 1x Platten gehabt. Ein dicker Dorn, war einfach zuviel, den Platten hätte ich sicher auch mit anderen Reifen/Schläuchen gehabt. Ansonsten bin ich mit den Reifen zufrieden. Fahren sie mit 2 bar. Wieviel hast du drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hat einer von euch den 2.4 reifen auf ner DT felge? ich glaube die aus dem systemlaufradsatz enspricht der 5.1.
> 
> wie breit ist der reifen an der breitesten stelle?
> könnte das evtl einer nachmessen?
> wär toll



Alle RC1 Cross haben DT-Felgen und 2.4 Reifen (RC1 Comp: DT-Felge und 2.2 Reifen) Reifen Conti Mountain King.
Es sei denn man hat nicht die Serienausstattung gewählt.


----------



## shiva29 (29. April 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was war die Ursache? Durchschlag, Dorn, Stein???


 1 mal Durchschlag, 1 mal Dorn, der Rest war nicht zu erkennen. Fahr sie auch mit 2 bar.


----------



## Bildchef (29. April 2009)

Hi Jungs,

habe nach ca. 250 kms auch noch keine Pannen gehabt...ich fahre die 2.4 Mountain Kings (Serie) mit 2,5 bar.

BTW: ich bin vom C1 FS Cross Pro nur begeistert!! Habe mittlerweile das Garmin 705 drauf...ebenfalls begeistert. Schade, dass ich nicht viiiel früher mit dem Bike angefangen habe..

Mein Frau habe ich jetzt auch so weit....sie will mal ein Fully "probieren" 

Aber für die Preisklasse RW hat sie noch eine Hemmschwelle ("ich hab doch von sowas keine Ahnung!") EBEN!!! 

Denek gerade über ein KONA FOUR DELUXE nach...gibt es als Supersonderangebot aus 2008 für wenig Geld und zum "Anfixen" vielleicht gerade richtig...und dann natürlich der Hirsch!! 

Guten Abend!!

Michael


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2009)

dann lieber direkt nen hirsch...

hach ja...das garmin 705...

doof nur, dass weihnachten im winter ist


----------



## waldhase (29. April 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> dann lieber direkt nen hirsch...



Gibt es eigentlich spezielle Rahmen für Frauen bei RW?
Habe ich bisher nicht gesehen.


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2009)

habe ich jetzt auch noch nicht gesehen. evtl das cube ams wls


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. April 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> 
> 
> Mein Frau habe ich jetzt auch so weit....sie will mal ein Fully "probieren"
> ...



Jungs, Ihr macht einen grossen taktischen Fehler!
Hier mein altes RCC 0.3 und das RCC1.3 von meinem Mädel:

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/229823]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

XS Rahmen, Spacer für den Lenker, kurze Bremshebel, Gripshift, "Damen" Sattel. Sie ist 1, 67 m, passt perfekt:



Seit dem Sie das Bike hat, kein Stress mehr beim Thema Biken, kein genörgele bei Touren...
Und beim KAuf meines neuen C1 keinerlei Enwände seitens der Regierung
Also,  MANN sollte beim Kauf des Bikes der Süssen so einiges beachten


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

@Waldhase

Hier mein Dämpfer:





FOX RP 23 Pro Pedal
gehört bei dem C1 140 wohl zur "Serien Ausstattung" wenn Du es so wie ich als Komplett Bike holst.
Fahre im Normalfall 210 psi, ca. 15 bar. Wenn es aber eine wenig härtere Strecke ist, erhöhe ich auf 230 psi.
Ich stelle den Druckstufe so ein, dass der Dämpfer nicht durchschlägt.
Hier hilft der O-Ring, der Dir auch anzeigt wieviel Reserve Du noch hast, damit Du auch den ganzen Federweg ausnutzt.
Wie lang der Federweg ist kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Ach ja ich wiege 94kg, sollte wohl erwähnen, dass ich 1,95m gross bin


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, habe jetzt auch einen der Flaschenhalter ergattert.






Superleichtes Teil, was bei dem Gesamtgewicht von meinem R.C1 kaum eine Rolle spielt und eigendlich ziemlicher Blödsinn ist.
Finde das Teil sieht aber einfach hammermässig aus


----------



## acid-driver (2. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Finde das Teil sieht aber einfach hammermässig aus



da hast du recht. leider ist das ding aber auch sauteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Mir gefällt das R.C1 FS Comp.
Da ich vom Hardtail komme die üblichen Fragen....

- Wie funktioniert der ProPedal am Dämpfer? Spürt man auf Asphalt noch wippen und wieviel Kraft geht im Hinterbau verloren? 


(Die Fullys die ich bis dato getestet habe (lapierre X-control, Stumpjumper), wippten alle spürbar trotz lockouts bzw. ProPedal) 

- ist das ein ganz normaler Viergelenker? bzw. welches System steckt im Hinerbau? Also bei Lapierre spricht man z.B von einem VPP.

Danke.
Lg


----------



## waldhase (2. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mir gefällt das R.C1 FS Comp.
> Da ich vom Hardtail komme die üblichen Fragen....
> 
> ...



Der ProPedal funktioniert super, ist natürlich kein Lockout.
Wieviel Kraft in den Hinterbau verloren geht habe ich nicht gemessen, wüsste auch nicht wie.
Auf jeden Fall fährt sich das Rad bergauf super und bisher bin ich jeden Berg hoch gekommen und wenn nicht lag es an der Kraft nicht am Rad. Meine Freunde mit Talas müssen am Berg den Federweg reduzieren, das bleibt mir erspart. 
Gestern war es etwas feucht in einer Kurve, da hatte ich ruckartigen Bodenkontakt, also bei den Reifen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die nicht demnächst runterfliegen, ab das ist Kleinkram.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen - KAUFEN!

Kuck doch mal hier: http://www.rotwild.de/de/news/detail/article/293.html?no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[backPid]=6
oder hier: http://pedaliero.de/2008/11/28/pedaliero-52008-jetzt-downloaden/


----------



## Deleted 133688 (2. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieviel Kraft in den Hinterbau verloren geht habe ich nicht gemessen, wüsste auch nicht wie.


 
das merkst du auch nur, wenn du in ner Gruppe fährst (sagen wir 4 Leute mit HT und du mit Fully) und du plötzlich nicht mehr hinterherkommst (Auf Anstiegen Untergrund Asphalt ) Mit meinem HT geht man das Tempo eben "locker" mit. Zumind. wars bei mir so, seither zweifel ich an meinem Fully Project, obwohl mir die Vorteile (Sicherheit,Traktion, Komfort..etc) im Gelände natürlich bekannt sind. Thema ist halt nur, wenn wir Touren fahren sind meist 30% Asphalt Strassen dabei......

Ich werds C1 Comp kommende Woche mal probefahren.

Danke für die links


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

Das System heisst XM Linkage und laut Rotwild Katalog:
"Das Neu entwickelte XM Linkage entkoppelt Antriebskräfte vom Fahrwerk und liefert effektive Kraftübertragung ohne störendes Wippen"
Soviel zur schönen Theorie aus der Hochglanzbroschüre.........
Ich bin vor 3 JAhren vom HT aufs Fully umgestiegen, damals ein RCC 0.3 auch von Rotwild.
Mir war damals wichtig, dass ich einen Lock out am Dämpfer hatte, weil ich keine Lust auf das Wippen hatte.
Nach kurzer Zeit, war das aber kein Thema mehr. Das Wippen war auch ohne Lock out nicht so nervig und die Vorzüge des Fully überwiegen deutlich.
HAbe jetzt das C1 als 140 mm Long Travel Variante mit dem beschriebenen XM Linkage und zusätzlich den Fox Dämpfer mit Lock out.
Bin kein Profi,  finde es aber unglaublich, welche Schläge das Fahrwerk wegsteckt und wie agil das bike dabei ist.
Bergauf oder auf der Strasse mache ich das Lock out rein, wenn ich daran denke. Aber auch ohne, ist da wippen auch bei meinem Long Travel nicht so stark , so dass Du es unbedingt benötigst. 
Mit aktiviertem Lock out  hast du allerdings noch stabileren Vortrieb.
Das meine persönlichen Eindrücke.
Am Besten Probefahren, glaube das lohnt sich bei dem Bike sehr überzeugt am Meisten
Vielleicht können wir Dich ja bald in der Gemeinde begrüssen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> das merkst du auch nur, wenn du in ner Gruppe fährst (sagen wir 4 Leute mit HT und du mit Fully) und du plötzlich nicht mehr hinterherkommst (Auf Anstiegen Untergrund Asphalt ) Mit meinem HT geht man das Tempo eben "locker" mit. Zumind. wars bei mir so, seither zweifel ich an meinem Fully Project, obwohl mir die Vorteile (Sicherheit,Traktion, Komfort..etc) im Gelände natürlich bekannt sind. Thema ist halt nur, wenn wir Touren fahren sind meist 30% Asphalt Strassen dabei......
> 
> Ich werds C1 Comp kommende Woche mal probefahren.
> 
> Danke für die links



Denke es kommt auch immer auf den Einsatzweck an.
Wenn Ihr im Race Betrieb unterwegs seit, dann mag ein HT Sinn machen.
Wobei der Kurschat bei der WM mit seinem Rotwild Fully ja gerade 2ter gegen die Hardtail Fraktion geworden ist

Bin mittlerweile begeisterter Fully Fahrer. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch Geschackssache.
Probier es einfach mal aus. Vielleicht steigen Deine Kumpels ja auch um, oder Ihr fahrt mehr Gelände, dann hast Du das Problem nicht mehr


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

Auch noch mal hier für die C1 Gemeinde.





Nur nicht den Kettenschutz vergessen!
Ich könnt


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> da hast du recht. leider ist das ding aber auch sauteuer



Allerdings, aber ......


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> das merkst du auch nur, wenn du in ner Gruppe fährst (sagen wir 4 Leute mit HT und du mit Fully) und du plötzlich nicht mehr hinterherkommst (Auf Anstiegen Untergrund Asphalt ) Mit meinem HT geht man das Tempo eben "locker" mit. Zumind. wars bei mir so, seither zweifel ich an meinem Fully Project, obwohl mir die Vorteile (Sicherheit,Traktion, Komfort..etc) im Gelände natürlich bekannt sind. Thema ist halt nur, wenn wir Touren fahren sind meist 30% Asphalt Strassen dabei......
> 
> Ich werds C1 Comp kommende Woche mal probefahren.
> 
> Danke für die links



Meine Kumpels fahren alle Fully!
Fully fahren ist einfach ein anderes fahren, gerade bei schnellen Trails, möchtest du jubeln (machmal mache ich das auch).
Es gibt bei C1 Comp/Cross kein Lookout, du fahrst den Dämpfer offen oder mit Plattform, damit ist er wessentlich steifer aber nicht vollkommen geschlossen.
Ich fahre fast immer offen.
Gerade bei unserer Tour am 1.Mai sind wir herrliche lange Wurzeltrails gefahren, die fährst Du mit dem Fully ganz anders als mit dem Hardtail. Du hast einfach mehr Bodenkontakt, dadurch fährst du schneller, weil du einen kürzeren Bremsweg hast. Das Rad läst sich dabei besser kontrollieren.


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2009)

ich fahre ein HT, aber selbst hier in der Haard wünsche ich mir manchmal ein fully. zwar ist mit dem HT das meiste fahrbar, jedoch wirds manchmal etwas ungemütlich. 

mein mitfahrer hat ein radonfully und der ist mit mir am berg meistens gleich auf. 

also klares JA zum fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. Mai 2009)

@ waldhase und alex.
Danke für Eure Ausführungen 

Wäre für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht das R1.FS besser geeignet. Schnell auf Asphalt aber im Gelände Vorzüge eines Fullys genießen? Nur das blöde ist, mir gefällt die Dmämpfer Position so gar nicht.Komisches Design.Dafür aber die Farbcombi besser  Und da er hinten verbaut gibt es wohl auch kein Propedal? Wie locked man den Dämpfer dann oder hat er vom Werk aus eine eingestellte ProPedal? Weil beim fahren kommt man ja nicht ran.

Das R1.FS kommt doch einem HT eher gleich, richtig?

LG,
Juergen

p.s OK gesehen der Dämpfer hat einen vollständigen LOCKOUT. Wäre ja genau das.....nur man muss vom Rad absteigen um ihn zu aktivieren???


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> @ waldhase und alex.
> Danke für Eure Ausführungen
> 
> Wäre für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht das R1.FS besser geeignet. Schnell auf Asphalt aber im Gelände Vorzüge eines Fullys genießen? Nur das blöde ist, mir gefällt die Dmämpfer Position so gar nicht.Komisches Design.Dafür aber die Farbcombi besser  Und da er hinten verbaut gibt es wohl auch kein Propedal? Wie locked man den Dämpfer dann oder hat er vom Werk aus eine eingestellte ProPedal? Weil beim fahren kommt man ja nicht ran.
> ...



Du suchst ein Fully, dass bergauf so funktioniert wie ein Hardtail, dann musst du schon an das R1 oder R2 in den verschiedenen Versionen denken, obwohl es immer noch kein Hardtail ist.
Ich hätte mir keines davon gekauft weil mir die Optik nicht gefällt.
Das C1 FS Comp ist mit Weiß/Grau ein echter Hingucker.
Also die Frage ist doch, willst du mehr Spaß berghoch oder mehr Spaß bergab!

Oder du kaufst Dir ein Scott Spark, der hat einen Dämpfer+Federgabel-lockout am Lenker...!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du suchst ein Fully, dass bergauf so funktioniert wie ein Hardtail.......
> Oder du kaufst Dir ein Scott Spark, der hat einen Dämpfer+Federgabel-lockout am Lenker...!



genau wobei es sowas nicht geben wird ein Fully was wie ein Hardtail reagiert. Wie gesagt ich bin einige bereits probegefahren unter anderem ein EPIC, ein X-Control welche ja für mächtig Vortrieb und gutem Hinterbau stehen.....Es bleibt aber ein Fully und kein Hardteil...was man auch deutlich spürt auch wenn immer vom wippfreien Hinterbau gesprochen wird.....Und Scott geht schonmal gar nicht 

Noch dazu soll es was besonderes sein und nicht an jeder Ecke zu sehen....deswegen würde mir ein Rotwild schon sehr gefallen, auch wenn man da sicher für den Namen zahlt.....aber das habe ich bei Lapierre und Speci auch...

Dann müsste ich ein Cube AMS Pro nehmen, das ist ein Race Fully. Aber fährt eben jeder.


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> genau wobei es sowas nicht geben wird ein Fully was wie ein Hardtail reagiert. Wie gesagt ich bin einige bereits probegefahren unter anderem ein EPIC, ein X-Control welche ja für mächtig Vortrieb und gutem Hinterbau stehen.....Es bleibt aber ein Fully und kein Hardteil...was man auch deutlich spürt auch wenn immer vom wippfreien Hinterbau gesprochen wird.....Und Scott geht schonmal gar nicht
> 
> Noch dazu soll es was besonderes sein und nicht an jeder Ecke zu sehen....deswegen würde mir ein Rotwild schon sehr gefallen, auch wenn man da sicher für den Namen zahlt.....aber das habe ich bei Lapierre und Speci auch...
> 
> Dann müsste ich ein Cube AMS Pro nehmen, das ist ein Race Fully. Aber fährt eben jeder.



Na dann kommst du an dem C1 Comp nicht vorbei!
Sieht schick aus (schwarz sind eh schon die meisten).
120mm sind ein toller Kompromiss zwischen bergauf und-ab.
Der Hinterbau ist sehr gut gelungen, recht antriebsneutral.
Wenn das Geld dafür da ist - los!
Je nach benötigter Größe, sind die Räder sogar beim Händler vorrätig.
Ich habe allerdings den Lenker vom "Cross" und einen 110mm Vorbau statt 90mm (Größe: 1,84m). Aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Je nach benötigter Größe, sind die Räder sogar beim Händler vorrätig.
> Ich habe allerdings den Lenker vom "Cross" und einen 110mm Vorbau statt 90mm (Größe: 1,84m). Aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache.



Die Geo im M passt für mich mit dem 580mm Oberrohr. Bin 1.75 SL 82cm.
Bei jetziges HT hat auch Oberrohr 583mm und passt perfekt. 
Hast ja dann auch M wenn standard ein 90mm verbaut war, richtig?
Der Lenker vom Cross hat mehr Rise, richtig?


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Die Geo im M passt für mich mit dem 580mm Oberrohr. Bin 1.75 SL 82cm.
> Bei jetziges HT hat auch Oberrohr 583mm und passt perfekt.
> Hast ja dann auch M wenn standard ein 90mm verbaut war, richtig?
> Der Lenker vom Cross hat mehr Rise, richtig?



Ich habe Größe L, den Vorbau hatte der Händler nach meiner Vermessung bestellt, hat mir aber nicht gefallen. Ich bin mit beiden gefahren und habe dann den anderen zurück gegeben.
Der Lenker vom Cross hat mehr Rise. Siehe Homepage Rotwild B280 statt B220.
Also am besten probefahren und sich nicht scheuen, Wünsche zu äußern.
Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Also am besten probefahren und sich nicht scheuen, Wünsche zu äußern.
> Viel Spaß



so probefahrt ist vereinbart. Muss zwar 60km fahren aber die nehme ich in Kauf. Hoffentlich behält ihr und die Bike Ausgabe recht und ich werde überzeugt 
Händler meinte aber schon am Tel. das der 90mm def. zu kurz sei (auch beim M) und er von allen bis dato Käufern auf 110mm getauscht wurde....aha...mal sehen wies bei mir wird.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn es Dir zu sehr wippt, nimmst Du halt das C1 HArdtail
Übrigens kannst Du das Lockout während der Fahrt reinmachen, kein Problem. HAtte ich bei meinem RCC 0.3 auch.

Viel Spass bei der Probefahrt, lohnt sich bestimmt.


----------



## shiva29 (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Na dann kommst du an dem C1 Comp nicht vorbei!
> Sieht schick aus (schwarz sind eh schon die meisten).
> 120mm sind ein toller Kompromiss zwischen bergauf und-ab.
> Der Hinterbau ist sehr gut gelungen, recht antriebsneutral.
> ...



Würde mich der Meinung von Waldhase anschließen, nur des mit dem Vorbau würd ich auf alle Fälle mal ausprobieren, aber bei deiner Größe könntest du schon zu nem längeren, als der Originale tendieren, aber probieren geht über studieren !! Plattform am Dämpfer zuschalten ist jedenfalls kein problem, und dann nahezu wippfrei.


----------



## waldhase (4. Mai 2009)

Komme gerade von einer nette Feierabendrunde zurück, mein Kumpel mit Hardtail....
Herrliche Trails mit einem Hardtail statt mit Fully, vom Spaß her sind das Welten!!
Fully kaufen!!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Komme gerade von einer nette Feierabendrunde zurück, mein Kumpel mit Hardtail....
> Herrliche Trails mit einem Hardtail statt mit Fully, vom Spaß her sind das Welten!!
> Fully kaufen!!



Find ich auch!
HT geht gar nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wenn es Dir zu sehr wippt, nimmst Du halt das C1 HArdtail
> .



Wenn ich ehrlich bin? Sollte mir das C1 FS nicht zusagen, dann liebäugle ich schon sehr heftigst mit dem R1 HT (dieses weiß mit den Roten Einsätzen ist einfach sowas von.....) 

Wieso gibt es bei der R1 Reihe nur 4 größen? die "S" Größe entpricht der "M" Größe der C1 Reihe....Wieso?   Also müsste ich dann "S" nehmen bei R1?   (1.75, SL 82cm)


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin? Sollte mir das C1 FS nicht zusagen, dann liebäugle ich schon sehr heftigst mit dem R1 HT (dieses weiß mit den Roten Einsätzen ist einfach sowas von.....)
> 
> Wieso gibt es bei der R1 Reihe nur 4 größen? die "S" Größe entpricht der "M" Größe der C1 Reihe....Wieso?   Also müsste ich dann "S" nehmen bei R1?   (1.75, SL 82cm)



Du bist anscheinend doch ein Racer - nur das Ziel im Auge. C1 FS ist ein Rad für Genießer, "der Weg ist das Ziel", kann schon auch mal schnell gehen muss aber nicht. Auf der Welle des Trail reiten, dass ist C1 FS fahren. Jetzt werde ich auch poetisch, egal so ist es nun einmal.

Ach und mit den Größen ist das so, weil ein Genießer eine genauere Abstimmung für die optimale Sitzposition benötigt um so richtig glücklich zu sein.....! Deshalb gibt es 5 Größen bei der C1 Reihe!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du bist anscheinend doch ein Racer - nur das Ziel im Auge.



Naja ich komme vom HT und bilde mir seit 3 Monaten ein, es muss ein Fully her. Probegefahren bin ich schon einige nur überzeugen konnte mich keines. Aber ich gebe nicht auf und starte am Freitag  mit dem C1 FS Comp (habs mir übers WE reserviert) meinen letzten Versuch


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

also es gibt fullys, die kannst du mit einem griff unters oberrohr komplett sperren. Da du dir ein Rotwild leisten kannst, wenn du denn wolltest, kannst du ja mal einen liteville-händler aufsuchen.
der fox-dämpfer hat halt keine komplette sperre sondern "nur" eine plattform.


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also es gibt fullys, die kannst du mit einem griff unters oberrohr komplett sperren. Da du dir ein Rotwild leisten kannst, wenn du denn wolltest, kannst du ja mal einen liteville-händler aufsuchen.
> der fox-dämpfer hat halt keine komplette sperre sondern "nur" eine plattform.



Bei welchen Dämpfern kann man eine vollständige Blockierung herstellen (ohne Schäden für den Dämpfer)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

auf jeden fall bei den dämpfern von DT-swiss. sollte man natürlich nicht locken und dann irgendwo runterspringen  bei den rockshox teilen weiß ichs gerade nicht genau


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also es gibt fullys, die kannst du mit einem griff unters oberrohr komplett sperren. Da du dir ein Rotwild leisten kannst, wenn du denn wolltest, kannst du ja mal einen liteville-händler aufsuchen.
> .


 
keine Ahnung was ein kompletter Aufbau kostet. Aber zu den 1850,- Rahmen kommen noch Gabel und vernünftige Komponenten dazu. Ich weiß nicht ob das unter 4000 Euro zu schaffen. Ansonsten sicher eine alternative.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Mai 2009)

beim händler solls rahmen für 1600 geben. ne rock shox revelation kostet auch nicht die welt. für 4000 ists machbar evtl sogar mit lrs von felix


----------



## Deleted 133688 (5. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> beim händler solls rahmen für 1600 geben. ne rock shox revelation kostet auch nicht die welt. für 4000 ists machbar evtl sogar mit lrs von felix


 
der händler wo ich das C1 FS am Freitag hole der hat auch Liteville im Program. Mal schauen....


----------



## Deleted 133688 (6. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bei welchen Dämpfern kann man eine vollständige Blockierung herstellen (ohne Schäden für den Dämpfer)?


 
naja bin heute mal das Scott Genius 30 probegefahren. Das hat eigentlich genau das was ich suche, einen Dämpfer den man blockieren kann *OHNE* das noch irgendwas wippt!! Ich muss sagen bin echt beeindruckt von dem Ding.Im blockierten Mode fährt sich das Ding wie ein Hardtail (nur halt mit 12,4kg zu schwer;-)) Was mir nicht gefällt, das Scott draufsteht und das man zuviele Verstellmöglichkeiten hat. Das ist irgendwie nervig und wird man eh selten benutzen.


----------



## Bildchef (6. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt, das Scott draufsteht und das man zuviele Verstellmöglichkeiten hat. Das ist irgendwie nervig und wird man eh selten benutzen.



Ich lese jetzt schon eine Weile mit....muss ich das verstehen?? 

Darf kein Fully sein, darf nicht SCOTT draufstehen (aber ansonsten ist es toll!)...

Bist Du sicher, dass Du Dir nicht nur die Langeweile vertreiben willst??



Gruss  Michael (kann sich auch nix anderes als ein (ROTWILD-) Fully mehr vorstellen. Hardtail geht überhaupt nicht mehr!!)


----------



## acid-driver (6. Mai 2009)

könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören, meinen wunsch nach einem fully weiter anzuheizen? danke


----------



## Deleted 133688 (6. Mai 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Ich lese jetzt schon eine Weile mit....muss ich das verstehen??
> 
> Darf kein Fully sein, darf nicht SCOTT draufstehen (aber ansonsten ist es toll!)...
> 
> ...


----------



## shiva29 (6. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Bildchef schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich lese jetzt schon eine Weile mit....muss ich das verstehen??
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. Mai 2009)

3000-4000 Euro sind jede Menge Kohle!
Bei der Entscheidung gibt es keine doofen Fragen.
Erfahrungen Anderer einholen und diverse Bike Tests helfen sicher, aber am Besten immer noch selbst ausprobieren.
Dann allerdings zuschlagen, bevor die Saison vorbei ist

Jungs geht biken,  Feierabendtour war heute ......


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Jungs geht biken,  Feierabendtour war heute ......



Feierabendtour fand heute auf dem Spinningbike vor der Glotze statt (Schiedwetter).
Und dann schießt Barca in der 94.Min noch das 1:1.


----------



## waldhase (6. Mai 2009)

> Darf kein Fully sein, darf nicht SCOTT draufstehen (aber ansonsten ist es toll!)...



Immer locker bleiben, jeder schreibt hier freiwillig und das Ziel sollte es doch sein, sich über Bikeerfahrungen auszutauschen - hier spezielle Rotwild R.C1 FS Erfahrungen.
Fahre erst einmal am WE das R.C1 FS und bilde dir DEIN Urteil, wenn DU genau so begeistert bist wie wir, wäre das super und wenn nicht, findest Du sicher ein anderes Rad, was deinen Vorlieben mehr entspricht.
Also viel Spaß am WE und melde dich mit deinen Eindrücken.

P.S. Bin das Scout auch gefahren - super Fahrwerk, aber auch mir zu viel "Verstellerei"..!


----------



## Deleted 133688 (7. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Erfahrungen Anderer einholen und diverse Bike Tests helfen sicher, aber am Besten immer noch selbst ausprobieren.



genau Bike Tests geben einen Anhaltspunkt was man probefahren soll. Natürlich wird auch jedes Progefahren (in der Preisklasse wäre alles andere ja irre)...Und nun hole ich morgen das C1 FS und für Sa. ist dann eine Bergtour geplant mit 1200hm und jede Menge Trails...Ich denke da wird es ausgiebig getestet und danach werde ich dann entscheiden welches gekauft wird von den 3'en 

Aber ich finde der Teil der Kaufentscheidung und alles was dazugehört ist auch spannend, deswegen wollte ich berichten auch wenn es teilweise nicht direkt mit Rotwild zutun hat...


----------



## at021971 (7. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ...Und nun hole ich morgen das C1 FS und für Sa. ist dann eine Bergtour geplant mit 1200hm und jede Menge Trails...Ich denke da wird es ausgiebig getestet und danach werde ich dann entscheiden welches gekauft wird von den 3'en


 
Wenn Du Dir das Rad zum Testen holst, dann lass Dir unbedingt eine Dämpferpumpe mitgeben. Nur so kannst Du das Fahrwerk auf Dein Gewicht und Deine Vorlieben einstellen. Ohne dieses wirst Du kaum zu einem positiven Ergebnis kommen.

Wenn Du es gerner in Richtung Hardtail abstimmen möchstest, dann mußt Du den Dämpfer halt mit recht viele Druck fahren. Der SAG (Negativ-Federweg) sollte dann in diesem Fall ca. 10% des Gesamtfederweges sein.

Solltest Du Dich schließlich doch für ein Fully entscheiden, scheint mir bei Deinem Anspruch etwas hardtailähnliches zu fahren, das R.R2 FS bzw. das R.R1 FS die richtigere Wahl. Die kommen aufgrund ihrer Race-Ausrichtung und des dadurch bedingten, geringeren Federweges einem Hardtail noch am nächsten. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Mai 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Solltest Du Dich schließlich doch für ein Fully entscheiden, scheint mir bei Deinem Anspruch etwas hardtailähnliches zu fahren, das R.R2 FS bzw. das R.R1 FS die richtigere Wahl. Die kommen aufgrund ihrer Race-Ausrichtung und des dadurch bedingten, geringeren Federweges einem Hardtail noch am nächsten.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Ja, nicht immer auf das MArketing Gequatsche hören...
Trotzdem, für alle noch Fully Zweifler, hier mal ein Zitat aus den Rotwild News, zu Kurschats 2 Platz beim Weltcup letztes WE:

"Besonders gut zurecht kam Wolfram auf der anspruchsvollen Strecke von Houffalize mit seinem R.R2 Racefully, die Performancevorteile des auf Vortrieb abgestimmten Kinematiksystems konnte er perfekt nutzen. Mehr und mehr setzen die XC Racer im Weltcup auf vollgefederte Bikes, um technische Passagen und teils extrem steile Abfahrten mit Sprüngen und kniffeligen Wurzelpassagen sicher und schnell bewältigen zu können."

Scheint dass selbst CC Racer immer mehr zum Fully tendieren.

Frage mich ob Kurschat den Lock out an dem R.R2 nutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Und nun hole ich morgen das C1 FS und für Sa. ist dann eine Bergtour geplant mit 1200hm und jede Menge Trails...Ich denke da wird es ausgiebig getestet und danach werde ich dann entscheiden welches gekauft wird von den 3'en
> 
> ...



Wow, das nenne ich Probefahrt.
Da lobe ich mir doch den klassischen Verkauf über Händler


----------



## waldhase (9. Mai 2009)

shiva29 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mit den Contireifen auch so überdurchschnittlich viele Platten? Hab jetzt die Contilight-Schläuche gegen n paar Schwalbe getauscht, und werd wohl auch wieder Fatalberts aufziehn, 6 mal Flicken reicht.



So Shiva,
Jetzt habe ich den ersten extra light Schlauch gegen einen Butyl Schwalbe Schlauch getauscht, keinen Bock auf ständiges Flicken. 

Liebe Freunde von ADP - bitte Schlauch ändern!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Mai 2009)

Man kann gar nicht früh genug damit anfangen
Das Specialized ist zu klein geworden.......
Hier das neue R.C1 mit XS Rahmen aus 2008 von meiner Kleinen.


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

C1 Bereifung

Es ist jetzt def. die Mountain King werden mein Rad verlassen. Im feuchten Wald sind diese Reifen eine Katastrophe! Dieser Reifen ist zwar leicht aber in kurvenreichen Trails schlängelt er sich so dahin.
Meine Ideen ist jetzt den NobbyNic 2,25 oder den SWAMPTHING 2,35 D60
Wer hat noch einen Vorschlag?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

musst ja nicht gleich übertreiben  hast du einen von deinen bikefreunden mit nem rocket ron?

ich fahre den in 2.4 vorne wie hinten. das ding ist richtig geil. matsch macht er besser als der nobby nic. rollwiderstand ähnlich dem racing ralph. einzig auf nassen wurzeln hat er ein problem. aber welcher reifen hat das nicht? 

glaub es oder nicht, aber das teil ist für mich schon ein allrounder. und ich hatte erst eine panne in 1500km.


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> musst ja nicht gleich übertreiben  hast du einen von deinen bikefreunden mit nem rocket ron?
> 
> ich fahre den in 2.4 vorne wie hinten. das ding ist richtig geil. matsch macht er besser als der nobby nic. rollwiderstand ähnlich dem racing ralph. einzig auf nassen wurzeln hat er ein problem. aber welcher reifen hat das nicht?
> 
> glaub es oder nicht, aber das teil ist für mich schon ein allrounder. und ich hatte erst eine panne in 1500km.



Mein Rahrrad kannst Du nicht haben.

Welchen Rocket Ron meinst Du?

Kuck mal hier:http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...004327&sidDEMOSHOP=cj4ghlf040fbmfkn6m69eic2s6


----------



## Palatinist (10. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> C1 Bereifung
> 
> Es ist jetzt def. die Mountain King werden mein Rad verlassen. Im feuchten Wald sind diese Reifen eine Katastrophe! Dieser Reifen ist zwar leicht aber in kurvenreichen Trails schlängelt er sich so dahin.
> Meine Ideen ist jetzt den NobbyNic 2,25 oder den SWAMPTHING 2,35 D60
> Wer hat noch einen Vorschlag?


Habe an meinem r.c1 cross nach etlichen Platten die Mountain King gegen Fat Albert 2.4 ausgetauscht - sind jedes Gramm des Mehrgewichts wert!


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

Palatinist schrieb:


> Habe an meinem r.c1 cross nach etlichen Platten die Mountain King gegen Fat Albert 2.4 ausgetauscht - sind jedes Gramm des Mehrgewichts wert!



Wie heißen die FatAlbert genau? Falt oder Draht.


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> musst ja nicht gleich übertreiben  hast du einen von deinen bikefreunden mit nem rocket ron?
> 
> ich fahre den in 2.4 vorne wie hinten. das ding ist richtig geil. matsch macht er besser als der nobby nic. rollwiderstand ähnlich dem racing ralph. einzig auf nassen wurzeln hat er ein problem. aber welcher reifen hat das nicht?
> 
> glaub es oder nicht, aber das teil ist für mich schon ein allrounder. und ich hatte erst eine panne in 1500km.



Was spricht gegen Nobby Nic und SWAMTHING?


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mein Rahrrad kannst Du nicht haben.
> 
> Welchen Rocket Ron meinst Du?
> 
> Kuck mal hier:http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...004327&sidDEMOSHOP=cj4ghlf040fbmfkn6m69eic2s6



da sind sie sehr teuer. aber ja, dass sind sie.

bei den fat alberts würd ich wenn überhaupt die faltversion nehmen.

kommt auf dein gelände an. wenn du viel steinigen untergrund hast, würde ich evtl doch vom rocket ron abraten. da konnte ich ihn nicht testen. nur auf waldboden trocken/feucht/matschig

ansonsten sollen die neuen fat alberts wohl auch ganz gut taugen.
da könnte man dann überlegen vorne den fat albert zu fahren und hinten den rocket ron/nobby nic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen Nobby Nic und SWAMTHING?



nobby nic wär noch ok. aber DAS teil hier? n downhillreifen auf einem tourer?


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nobby nic wär noch ok. aber DAS teil hier? n downhillreifen auf einem tourer?




Kuckse hier:http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_swampthing.html

Kein Downhill Reifen , sondern AM 26x2,35 D60, 720gr.


----------



## acid-driver (10. Mai 2009)

hm ok. der wäre etwas, wenn du wirklich nur im matsch fährst. finde ich aber immernoch übertrieben.
aber bei reifen hat eh jeder seine eigene meinung/firma, die er für gut hält. da hilft nur ausprobieren.

ich habe jetzt schon racing ralph, nobby nic, smart sam und rocket ron probiert. der rocket ron hat bei mir halt ganz klar gewonnen


----------



## waldhase (10. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hm ok. der wäre etwas, wenn du wirklich nur im matsch fährst. finde ich aber immernoch übertrieben.
> aber bei reifen hat eh jeder seine eigene meinung/firma, die er für gut hält. da hilft nur ausprobieren.
> 
> ich habe jetzt schon racing ralph, nobby nic, smart sam und rocket ron probiert. der rocket ron hat bei mir halt ganz klar gewonnen



Wie heißt der Rocket Ron genau, ich habe das Gefühl es gibt Verschiedene und wo sollte er preislich liegen?
In den Beschreinungen von Schwalbe steht das Haltbarkeit und Pannensicherheit begrenzt sind, welche Erfahrungen hast DU dazu gemacht?


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt, pannensicherheit habe ich oben schonmal geschrieben. ist halt die frage, was du von dem reifen erwartest.
nach 1500km hat der reifen erste abnutzungserscheinungen, was ich ok finde. ich schätze mal 4000km wird er halten (hinten), vorne länger.

ich habe DEN hier, da ist der preis auch ok, wie ich finde.


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie gesagt, pannensicherheit habe ich oben schonmal geschrieben. ist halt die frage, was du von dem reifen erwartest.
> nach 1500km hat der reifen erste abnutzungserscheinungen, was ich ok finde. ich schätze mal 4000km wird er halten (hinten), vorne länger.
> 
> ich habe DEN hier, da ist der preis auch ok, wie ich finde.



Vielen Dank, ich habe sie bestellt, hätte mich schon ein paar Tage eher damit beschäftigen sollen, hatte letzte Woche erst etwas bei A.S. bestellt.
Schaun wir mal wie sie laufen.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

ein freund von mir fährt sie auch am fully und ein andere am HT. 
mit dem fully fahre ich immer zusammen und er hatte keinen einzigen platten.
der mit dem HT fährt recht viele rennen. hat sich auch nicht über pannen beschwert.

hoffen wir mal, das bestätigt sich bei dir.


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ein freund von mir fährt sie auch am fully und ein andere am HT.
> mit dem fully fahre ich immer zusammen und er hatte keinen einzigen platten.
> der mit dem HT fährt recht viele rennen. hat sich auch nicht über pannen beschwert.
> 
> hoffen wir mal, das bestätigt sich bei dir.



Ich auch!
Hat Dir immer noch keiner ein Fully geschenkt?
Ich würde dir ja meines geben, aber dann habe keins mehr.
Spaß bei Seite, abgesehen von den Reifen, zwei ausgeschlagenen Dämpferbuchsen, quitschenden Achsen (fehlte Fett), ist das ein tolles Rad, macht viel Spaß. Und ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass das Rad mich an den Rand meiner fahrerische Möglichkeiten bringt, es ist einfach besser im Handling als mein, ja nicht schlechtes Stumpi. In in schnellen bergab Passagen einfach super (herzlichen Glückwunsch ADP). Auch bergauf spritzig (solange ich es bin).
Also Oma anpumpen und los..viel Erfolg


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Also Oma anpumpen und los..viel Erfolg



kann ich leider nicht mehr mit dienen 

aber ich leg jeden monat was beiseite und verkaufe meine alten teile vom acid auf ebay 

da cube ja eh lieferprobleme hat, kann ich mir mit dem stereo noch etwas zeit lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> kann ich leider nicht mehr mit dienen
> 
> aber ich leg jeden monat was beiseite und verkaufe meine alten teile vom acid auf ebay
> 
> da cube ja eh lieferprobleme hat, kann ich mir mit dem stereo noch etwas zeit lassen



Warum Stereo und nicht Rotwild? Am Preis kann es nicht liegen (bei S-Tec fragen)!
Und wie ich höre, so das Stereo ausverkauft sein, kann aber auch nur ein Gerücht sein. Mein Händler führt auch Cube und der sagt es gibt keine mehr.


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

mein plan war/ist ja, das stereo zu kaufen, das eine saison zu fahren, um dann auf einen liteville 301 rahmen umzusteigen. und das stereo hat als einzig mir bekanntes fully die x-12 steckachse von syntace. 

aber wenn ich das C1 140mm günstig bekomme, sage ich da auch nicht nein zu  allerdings verbauen die bei stec diese ollen mavic-systemlaufräder. da bin ich kein fan von...


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> mein plan war/ist ja, das stereo zu kaufen, das eine saison zu fahren, um dann auf einen liteville 301 rahmen umzusteigen. und das stereo hat als einzig mir bekanntes fully die x-12 steckachse von syntace.
> 
> aber wenn ich das C1 140mm günstig bekomme, sage ich da auch nicht nein zu  allerdings verbauen die bei stec diese ollen mavic-systemlaufräder. da bin ich kein fan von...



Du kannst bei S-TEC auch die Originalversion bekommen, zumindest war das bei meinem Rad so.
Wo siehst du den entscheidenen Vorteil bei der Syntace Steckachse? Ich fahre ja keine Rennen und auch nur so rd. 2000km pro Jahr und bin bis jetzt der Meinung, dass  brauche ich nicht.
Übrigens, die ein Canyon AM bekommen haben sind auch sehr zufrieden damit (Versender ist aber nicht mein Ding).


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt, mein plan ist es, irgendwann mal ein liteville zu fahren. und das hat nunmal diese achse :/ ist leider ein exot...

zumal ich cube und canyon überhaupt nicht unterstützen wollte, nachdem, was die sich mal wieder geleistet haben. aber ich werd mal die stec angebote im auge behalten. rocky mountain ist ja auch ganz hübsch  
weil von der rotwild-kulanz habe ich leider auch noch nicht viel mitbekommen. als mir das teil vom rahmen abgebrochen ist, kam auch nur abwehrhaltung...


----------



## Palatinist (11. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie heißen die FatAlbert genau? Falt oder Draht.


Ich habe die Faltversion (Evo, 750 g/Reifen). Seitenführung, Bremsverhalten und Vortrieb sind hervorragend (Vergleich: Nobby Nic in 2,25 auf dem HT, Mountain King)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2009)

Zeigt mal wieder Bilder, z.B was "rotes wildes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

Palatinist schrieb:


> Ich habe die Faltversion (Evo, 750 g/Reifen). Seitenführung, Bremsverhalten und Vortrieb sind hervorragend (Vergleich: Nobby Nic in 2,25 auf dem HT, Mountain King)



Vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich habe jetzt die Rocket Ron bestellt und teste die erst einmal. Wenn das auch nicht paßt sind die Fat Albert 750gr. oder SwanpThing 26x2,35 720gr. Ich denke spätestens zum Herbst.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2009)

@ waldhase,
Schreib mal von Deinen Eindrücken, wenn Du die neuen Schlappen drauf hast, interessiert mich auch. 
Am Besten mit Bildern


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

leute, jetzt habt ihr mich angesteckt, mit dem 140mm C1...


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @ waldhase,
> Schreib mal von Deinen Eindrücken, wenn Du die neuen Schlappen drauf hast, interessiert mich auch.
> Am Besten mit Bildern



Du bist ja der reinste Fotojunkie.
Auch vom Aufziehen oder nur vom Ergebnis?


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> leute, jetzt habt ihr mich angesteckt, mit dem 140mm C1...



Wo kommt der Umschwung her und warum 140 und nicht 120?


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

140 war von vornerein klar 

hab mir gerade die bilder von den schwarzen 140mm bikes am anfang nochmal angeguckt...
grau-weiß ist irgendwie nicht so meins :/

aber günstig ist auch wieder anders


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> 140 war von vornerein klar



Wieso "vorne rein", hinten sind doch auch 140mm?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (11. Mai 2009)

Dann stell ich halt noch mal ein Bild rein.
Als Entscheidungshilfe für Acid-Driver
KAnn ja gar nicht sein, dass Du fremdgehen willst


----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

So sieht ein schickes Rad aus:


----------



## acid-driver (11. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


>




@ waldhase
ich muss gestehen, nach der ctf in der haard hatte ich keine lust mehr aufs putzen und mein rad steht immer noch etwas versifft im keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (11. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> @ waldhase
> ich muss gestehen, nach der ctf in der haard hatte ich keine lust mehr aufs putzen und mein rad steht immer noch etwas versifft im keller



kann du mal übersetzen?
ctf?
in der haard?


----------



## at021971 (11. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> kann du mal übersetzen?
> ctf?
> in der haard?


 
CTF: ein Bike Veranstaltung in NRW
http://www.nrw-ctf-cup.de/

Haard: Waldgebiet zwischen Marl, Recklinghausen, Datteln und Haltern am See (am nördlichen Rand des Ruhrgebietes auf dem Weg ins Münsterland)


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> CTF: ein Bike Veranstaltung in NRW
> http://www.nrw-ctf-cup.de/
> 
> Haard: Waldgebiet zwischen Marl, Recklinghausen, Datteln und Haltern am See (am nördlichen Rand des Ruhrgebietes auf dem Weg ins Münsterland)



DANKE für die Übersetzung


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

@acid-driver
Die Reifen sind da. 485gr. mit digitaler Briefwaage, wolln wir mal sehen wie pannensicher das ist?!
Mit wieviel Bar fährst du die Reifen - 2,0 oder mehr?


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also es gibt fullys, die kannst du mit einem griff unters oberrohr komplett sperren.
> der fox-dämpfer hat halt keine komplette sperre sondern "nur" eine plattform.



Nur ein kleiner Update meiner Eindrücke:

R.C1 Comp tolles bike wenn man gemütlich unterwegs sein will (cruisen). Das wippen doch spürbar, kein lockout. Eben kein Racer.Fahrwerk gut.

Die Rotwild Race Fullys gefielen mir optisch so gar nicht. Deswegen außen vor. Liteville war vergriffen als Testbike.

Somit habe ich mich nach erneuter Probefahrt für das Genius 30 entschieden:

- Derzeit wohl das Bike für den größten Einsatzbereich. 
- Im Lockout fährt sich das Teil wirklich als Hardtail. 
- Im Traction Mode nur ein wippen zu erahnen, das gefällt wirklich.
- Im Fullmode 150mm  kann man es richtig krachen lassen bergab. 
- Jede Menge Federweg für alle Fälle.
- Durch den Remote Dämpfer Hebel, stören die vielen Verstellmöglichkeiten nicht wirklich.
- Leichtester Rahmen (Carbon Version). 
- Und letztendlich -20% auf UVP.

Trotzdem danke an alle für die Inputs


----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> @acid-driver
> Die Reifen sind da. 485gr. mit digitaler Briefwaage, wolln wir mal sehen wie pannensicher das ist?!
> Mit wieviel Bar fährst du die Reifen - 2,0 oder mehr?




vorne ca 2,1, hinten ca 2-3. das bei einem gewicht von 75kg + klamotten und rucksack auf meiner 5.1 felge.


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

Hier für meinen Fotofreund:





Erstes Fahrgefühl, fährt sich wie ein Panzer. 
Muss jetzt los - Probe fahrt - mehr Infos später!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Mai 2009)

@juz 71.
Schade eigendlich, C1 ist ja auch ein Tourer. Trotzdem viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike und ne gute Saison

@Waldhase.
Endlich mal wieder ein paar Fotos. Melde Dich mal, wie die Socken so sind


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr seit wohl auch alle Unterwegs.
Mein Fazit zum Rocket Ron 2.4: SUPER (super Rollverhalten, Spurstabil und hervorragendes Kurvenverhalten) dieser Reifen macht Spaß und mein Rad kann diesen Reifen prima vertragen) 485gr. sind auch nicht zu verachten (MonuntainKing 580gr.).
Die Pannensicherheit werde ich erleben..schaun wir mal. 

Kann jemand gebrauchte Mountain King gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Nur ein kleiner Update meiner Eindrücke:
> 
> R.C1 Comp tolles bike wenn man gemütlich unterwegs sein will (cruisen). Das wippen doch spürbar, kein lockout. Eben kein Racer.Fahrwerk gut.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einer Entscheidung.
Jeder Fahrer hat natürlich ein anderes Fahrverhalten, doch ich weiß nicht was du unter gemütlich cruisen verstehst, vielleicht bist du mehr ein Racer, aber dann paßt das Genius auch nicht.
Und spürbares Wippen? Wieviel Sag hattest du eingestellt?
Außerdem ist es auch noch eine Frage ob das Wippen Einfluß auf den Vortrieb hat oder nicht. btw.
Viel Spaß mit dem Genius.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr seit wohl auch alle Unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Kann jemand gebrauchte Mountain King gebrauchen?



Neee, hab ja selbst welche.
Melde Dich mal weiter mit den Rocket Ron Erfahrungen.....
Wenn meine Conti runter sind, könnten die was sein.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Mai 2009)

Darf meine Kleine mit Ihrem C1 hier auch mitmachen?
Ist zwar erst 10 und hat auch noch das C1 aus 2008


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hier für meinen Fotofreund:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na da hat aber einer die Empfehlung mit dem Kettenschutz ernst genommen. Gleich 2 drangemacht, so ist recht


----------



## prodigy (12. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr seit wohl auch alle Unterwegs.
> Mein Fazit zum Rocket Ron 2.4: SUPER (super Rollverhalten, Spurstabil und hervorragendes Kurvenverhalten) dieser Reifen macht Spaß und mein Rad kann diesen Reifen prima vertragen) 485gr. sind auch nicht zu verachten ?



na, das klingt ja gut und sieht auch auf dem Foto prima aus 

Hast Du am Vorderrad auch den RocketRon 2.4 drauf?
Wie breit fallen die Reifen aus?

Ich hatte mal probeweise einen RocketRon 2.25 montiert, aber das Teil ist ja sowas von schmächtig, hat zwar 53/54mm an den Stollen, aber die Karkassenbreite betrug gerade mal 48/49mm. Hat mir gar nicht zugesagt und deshalb auch zurück gegeben.

Gruß, Uli


----------



## acid-driver (12. Mai 2009)

@alex. ich mach doch hier auch mit, mit meinem "ollen" C1 

wegen der breite: ich habs mal nachgemessen, steht aber glaub ich schon irgendwo im thread.





@waldhase. freut mich, dass sie gefallen. sind deine mountainkings Protection oder supersonic? meine beiden RoRo's wiegen übrigens 530g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Na da hat aber einer die Empfehlung mit dem Kettenschutz ernst genommen. Gleich 2 drangemacht, so ist recht



Die sind schon von Anfang an ran, also seit dem 22.12.08!
Nabend


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

@prodigy
Hast Du am Vorderrad auch den RocketRon 2.4 drauf?  *JA*
Wie breit fallen die Reifen aus?* Deutlich breiter als die 2.2 MountainKing






*@acid-driver
485gr. nach digi Briefwaage (die ist recht genau)

P.S. Muss jetzt erst mal Bayern weiterkucken (3:0)


----------



## Deleted 133688 (12. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einer Entscheidung.
> Jeder Fahrer hat natürlich ein anderes Fahrverhalten, doch ich weiß nicht was du unter gemütlich cruisen verstehst, vielleicht bist du mehr ein Racer, aber dann paßt das Genius auch nicht.
> Und spürbares Wippen? Wieviel Sag hattest du eingestellt?
> Außerdem ist es auch noch eine Frage ob das Wippen Einfluß auf den Vortrieb hat oder nicht. btw.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Genius.


 
Sag war 20% durch den Händler eingestellt. 
Sicherlich ist das alles sehr subjektiv und jeder Fahrer beurteilt anders. Überzeugt hat mich beim Genius das komplette Lockout, das geniale Fahrwerk und die "Reserven" .Du hast ein Bike wo du wirklich sehr viel abdeckst.(Durch das geringe Gewicht ist das Genius fast ein kleiner Racer) Das hast du beim C1 def. nicht.

In dieser Preisklasse sind alle Bikes super. Wie gesagt subjektiv empfindet eben jeder anders.


----------



## prodigy (12. Mai 2009)

Sodele, habe jetzt noch den letzten Punkt bei meinem C1  optimiert.

Ich habe den Original B220 Lowriser Lenker gegen einen Syntace Vector Carbon Lowrider Lenker getauscht.

Zum einen sieht das in Verbindung mit dem schwarz-weißen S120 Vorbau super edel aus, zum anderen ist er breiter wie der original Lenker und hat auch die 12 Grad Kröpfung was bei meinem anderen Bike schon sehr schätzen gelernt habe.

Was mir bei diesem Umbau aufgefallen ist, der Original Lenker wiegt keine 229 Gramm wie Rotwild angibt , sondern in meinem Fall 264 Gramm 

Der Syntace wiegt gerade mal 190 Gramm 

Mein C1 wiegt jetzt mit Pedale und den schweren Nokian Reifen genau 12,45 kg 

@Juz71
20% SAG ist beim C1 eigentlich zu viel - habe mich auch erst davon überzeugen müssen.
Bei meinem C1 wippt nix, nur im Wiegetritt mache ich bei dem Dämpfer die Plattform rein.
Hinterbau ist trotzdem super sensibel.
Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## waldhase (12. Mai 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


> Sodele, habe jetzt noch den letzten Punkt bei meinem C1  optimiert.
> 
> Ich habe den Original B220 Lowriser Lenker gegen einen Syntace Vector Carbon Lowrider Lenker getauscht.
> 
> Zum einen sieht das in Verbindung mit dem schwarz-weißen S120 Vorbau super edel aus, zum anderen ist er breiter wie der original Lenker und hat auch die 12 Grad Kröpfung was bei meinem anderen Bike schon sehr schätzen gelernt habe.



Bevor unser Freund Alex diesen Satz schreibt, will ich mich mal versuchen:
"Zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos"!
Ich fahre übrigens den B280 und bin sehr zufrieden, obwohl 4° Unterschied sind sicher mal zu überlegen. Mit dem S120 würde sicher auch ein weißer Lenker schick aussehen, nur den richtigen Weißton zu finden ist nicht einfach.


----------



## m-x (13. Mai 2009)

Hallo C1-Besitzer,

ich stehe vor der - wie ich finde - schweren Entscheidung der Rahmengrösse.

Verratet ihr mir welche Rahmengrössen ihr bei welchen Körpergrössen / Schrittlängen (wenn bekannt) ihr gewählt habt?

Dankeschön und wenn soweit ist gibt es auch ein Foto von mir bzw. meinem Bike ;-)

Grüsse, m-x


----------



## acid-driver (14. Mai 2009)

mein c1 HT ist größe M. ich selbst bin 1,86 mit einer schrittlänge von 88cm


----------



## waldhase (14. Mai 2009)

m-x schrieb:


> Hallo C1-Besitzer,
> 
> ich stehe vor der - wie ich finde - schweren Entscheidung der Rahmengrösse.
> 
> ...



Ich bin 1,84, Schrittlänge 85cm und habe das C1 FS Comp in Größe L mit 110mm Vorbau.
Am besten Probefahren!
Viel Spaß


----------



## Bildchef (14. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,84, Schrittlänge 85cm und habe das C1 FS Comp in Größe L mit 110mm Vorbau.
> Am besten Probefahren!
> Viel Spaß



Moin!

ich habe ganz genau die Maße von WALDHASE und habe das "M" und fühle mich perfekt da drauf!!

Gruss   Michael


----------



## prodigy (16. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Bevor unser Freund Alex diesen Satz schreibt, will ich mich mal versuchen:
> "Zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos"!



sodele, nachfolgend ein paar Fotos.
Was man da gar nicht erkennen kann, ist die recht starke Kröpfung nach hinten. Nach der ersten längeren Probefahrt sehr angenehm zu fahren, keine Handgelenkschmerzen, super Kontrolle durch die größere Breite.

Der B280 ist auch rech angenehm zu fahren, hatte mir aber zuviel Rize.

BTW: Der Spacerturm kommt natürlich noch weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Mai 2009)

m-x schrieb:


> Hallo C1-Besitzer,
> 
> ich stehe vor der - wie ich finde - schweren Entscheidung der Rahmengrösse.
> 
> ...



1,95m mit einem C1 Cross 140mm in XL.
Unbebedingt Probefahren!
Zum Glück arbeitet Rotwild ja über ein Händlernetz


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


>



Ist der Weißton der selbe wie am Bike? Das kann ich auf dem Foto nicht genau erkennen.
Hattest Du Handgelenkschmerzen? Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren Ergongriffe einfach super! Jetzt die GX2 einfach ein toller Griff und durch die Barends viele Haltungsvarianten für die Hände.

Würde dieser Lenker nicht (zumindest) farblich super passen?


----------



## prodigy (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Waldhase,
ja, hatte Handgelenkschmerzen mit dem Original Lenker, aber nur bei ruppigen Abfahrten.
Ergon Griffe finde ich prinzpiell auch klasse, allerdings fahre ich an meinen anderen Räder nur die GE1. Bei den anderen mit Handauflage habe ich zuwenig Gefühl bei technischen Abfahrten im S2-S3 Bereich, Barends brauche ich nicht und finde ich zum Teil auch gefährlich, da ich schon so manchen Abgang dank Barends mitbekommen habe, wo die Leute irgendwo an Ästen etc damit hängen geblieben sind.

Der Weißton ist der selbe wie am Bike, bzw. kann auf den ersten und zweiten Blick keinen Unterschied erkennen.

Der Lenkervorschlag von Dir ist der gleiche von der Form her wie der Original Lenker, nur leichter und lackiert.
Schön anzusehen, aber ansonsten keine Verbesserung.


----------



## waldhase (16. Mai 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


>



Du hast noch die Ganganzeige dran, achtest du darauf?


----------



## prodigy (16. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Du hast noch die Ganganzeige dran, achtest du darauf?



nö, hast recht, könnte man eigentlich abschrauben und wieder paar Gramm sparen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Mai 2009)

Flaschenhalter fehlt noch.





Mit knapp 50 Euro leider etwas teuer, aber megaleicht und ziemlich lässig


----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter fehlt noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da er bis Heute keinen Flaschenträger montiert hat, hat er entweder die Fähigkeiten eines Kamels und kann reichlich Flüssigkeit speichern oder er benutzt einen Trinkrucksack...!
BTW:
Ich habe von BBB einen Flaschenhalter in Alu montiert, der wiegt 20gr. mehr, dafür habe ich die Ganganzeige demontiert. Ich will an meinem Bike so wenig wie möglich Carbon haben! Meine Fahrweise ist dafür zu experimentell.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Mai 2009)

MAl schauen wie lange mein Halter hält
Muss jetzt los, die Wildnis ruft


----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2009)

prodigy schrieb:


> nö, hast recht, könnte man eigentlich abschrauben und wieder paar Gramm sparen



Falls Du es nicht weißt, der Deckel für das Schaltgehäuse, ist auf der Innenseite der Anzeige!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> MAl schauen wie lange mein Halter hält
> Muss jetzt los, die Wildnis ruft


 
Viel Spaß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Mai 2009)

35 km, davon bestimmt 10 km Single Trails.
Und im Wald steht noch das Wasser.
Was ein geiler Tag


----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> 35 km, davon bestimmt 10 km Single Trails.
> Und im Wald steht noch das Wasser.
> Was ein geiler Tag



Ich war heute nur Single auf dem Trail.
Ja das Wasser und der Matsch produzieren herrliche Sommensprossen Gesichter!
An die 140er Fraktion, wie kommt Ihr eigentlich mit den 2.4 MountainKing klar und mit wieviel bar fahrt Ihr den?  

Ach ja Morgen fahre ich zur ersten Inspektion, habt Ihr noch eine Idee woran ich denke sollte?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Mai 2009)

Bei weichem Geländer super.
Auf der Starsse walkt er sehr. Stramme Kurven sind da echt knifflig, aber da gehört er ja auch nicht hin.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ach ja Morgen fahre ich zur ersten Inspektion, habt Ihr noch eine Idee woran ich denke sollte?



Putzen


----------



## waldhase (17. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Putzen



Mein Bike ist immer geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2009)

genau, brings mal so zum händler. fahr am besten noch vorher so durch den verkaufsraum


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ach ja Morgen fahre ich zur ersten Inspektion, habt Ihr noch eine Idee woran ich denke sollte?



Und wie war's?


----------



## waldhase (19. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Und wie war's?



Toll!
Habe mein Rad wieder.
Bremsbeläge vorn getauscht ansonsten muss ich mal ne Probefahrt machen, komme ich aber erst nächste Woche dazu, jetzt Klamotten packen für Ostsee (kennst du nicht - liegt im Norden).
Da kommt mein Müsing Abaco mit.
Schönen Vatertag und trinkt nicht alles durcheinander.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Mai 2009)

Die Rotwild Race R-Serie und Marathon GT-Serie gibt es schon seit längerem in Carbon, entspricht der 2, Richtig?
Wieso gibt es eigendlich kein Carbon C2 ??


----------



## at021971 (22. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Die Rotwild Race R-Serie und Marathon GT-Serie gibt es schon seit längerem in Carbon, entspricht der 2, Richtig?
> Wieso gibt es eigendlich kein Carbon C2 ??


 
Wahrscheinlich, weil dann das Ziel, mit der C-Serie, ein "günstiges" Einstiegsbike in die Rotwildwelt anzubieten, nicht mehr realisierbar gewesen wäre. Es liegen immerhin 1.000 EUR zwischen R.R1 FS Race bzw. R.GT1 Cross und dem R.C1 Comp. Und die lassen sich wohl nicht nur mit den paar anderen Anbauteilen erklären. 

Das R.GT1 Cross unterscheidet sich vom R.C1 Comp eigentlich nur im Rahmen und der Gabel. Das rechtfertigt kaum einen Preisunterschied von 1.000 EUR. Die Fox Talas RL140 kostet z.B. im Handel weniger als 100 EUR mehr als die RL120. Im Einkauf wahrscheinlich noch weniger. Und der Carbonhinterbau macht sicherlich nicht die zusätzlichen 900 EUR aus. Das C1 Comp ist für ein Rotwild einfach sehr agressiv bepreiste. 

Ähnlich verhält es sich jetzt mit den neu angebotenen Varianten des R.R1 und des R.GT1 für 2.990 EUR. Die Änderungen summieren sich speziell beim R.GT1 auch nicht so einfach auf 1.000 EUR. Da versucht ADP wohl mt günstigeren Einstiegsmodellen ein wenig den verkauf anzukurbeln.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Mai 2009)

Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass das C1 entwickelt wurde, um im Touren/All Mountain Bereich ein passendes Bike anzubieten.
Das war bei mir jedenfalls das Haupt Kaufkriterium. Brauchte was Ordendliches zum Touren, nicht ein WeltCup oder Transalp taugliches Rad wie die R.R, oder R.GT Serie.
Denke bei den All Mountain Bikes müssen die Materialien auch nicht zu sehr auf Leichtbau ausgelegt sein wie bei den MArathon und Race Bikes, was sich sicher auch bei den Kosten bemerkbar macht.
Frag mich aber trotzdem, wieso es kein Carbon C2 gibt. Glaube, da gibt es sicher einen Markt für.
Kennst Du die Aufpreise von Alu zu Carbon bei Rotwild?


----------



## at021971 (22. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> .....Kennst Du die Aufpreise von Alu zu Carbon bei Rotwild?


 
Das kannst Du am einfachsten sehen, wenn du nur die Rahmen nimmst. Bei R.R2 zu R.R1 und R.GT2 zu R.GT1 liegt der Aufpreis bei 700 EUR. Stand Eurobike 2008. Wie das heute ist, weiss ich nicht, da Rotwild ja wohl mittlerweile die Preise angehoben hat. Treiber waren hier Fox und Shimano wegen dem Dollarkurs. Eventuell hat ja auch Topeak aus dem gleichen Grund auch die Rahmenpreise angehoben.

Beim C1 würden hier noch mal ein paar hundert Euro hinzukommen, da dann auch der Hinterbau aus Carbon wäre. ich könnte mir hier einen Zuschlag von 900 - 1000 EUR für den Rahmen voll aus Carbon vorstellen.



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, dass das C1 entwickelt wurde, um im Touren/All Mountain Bereich ein passendes Bike anzubieten. ...... Brauchte was Ordendliches zum Touren, nicht ein WeltCup oder Transalp taugliches Rad wie die R.R, oder R.GT Serie.....


 
Bis 2008 hat ja das RFC0.3 bzw. das R.GT1 das Touren- und All-Mountain-Segment bedient. Erst 2009 hat ADP beim R.GT1 den Rahmen zierlicher und leichter gemacht und mehr in Richtung Race ausgerichtet. Damit war der Raum für ein verändertes mehr tourenorientiertes R.C1 geschaffen. Das R.GT2 bzw. R.GT1 sind ja vom Rahmen auch für 120 mm Federweg konzipiert. Mit der variablen Gabel kann man bei Bedarf auch im Downhill etwas mehr und beim Klettern etwas weniger Federweg fahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Thomas,

na das nenne ich eine qualifizierte Antwort
Dann läuft es auf die Frage hinaus, ob Mann/Frau bereit sind ~700 Euro mehr für ein Carbon Touren Fully auszugeben. Der Trend geht ja immer mehr zu dem Werkstoff. Bin jedenfalls gespannt ob so ein Bike kommen wird.

Gruss

Alex


----------



## at021971 (22. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....Der Trend geht ja immer mehr zu dem Werkstoff. Bin jedenfalls gespannt ob so ein Bike kommen wird.....


Hi Alex,

Ja, da hast Du Recht. Die MTB Hersteller Mountainbike pushen im Moment sehr stark in Richtung Carbon. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dieses das richtige Material für eine MTB ist. Carbon hat sicherlich Vorteile beim Gewicht und in bestimmten Bereichen auch bei der Festigkeit und Haltbarkeit. Ich hätte sehr gerne ein R.R2 FS oder ein R.GT2. Diese finden auch immer mal wieder Eingang in meine Planung für ein neues MTB, aber mir ist das Risiko 3.000 in den Sand zu setzen noch zu zu groß.

Carbon ist mitunter ein sehr diffiziles Material, das sehr empfindlich auf Stöße oder Belastung gegen die Phaserrichtung reagiert. Die Hersteller empfehlen einen Carbonrahmen nach *einem Sturz* diesen zur Überprüfung einzusenden, da der Rahmen Schäden haben kann, die man ihm von außen nicht ansieht. Fast alle Hersteller bieten deutliche Preisabschläge (Crash Replacement ~30%), wenn ein Carbon-Rahmen durch Sturz etc. beschädigt wurde. Es hat sicherlich einen Grund, dass es dieses alles bei Alu nicht gibt. Alu halt gegenüber Carbon, ein Bruch-Verhalten welches sich wesentlich besser kalkulieren läßt.

Zu Carbon gibt halt immer wieder Meldungen wie diese: 
Specialized S-Works Carbon Loch im Rahmen ->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398311
Scott Scale umgefallen, Rahmen kaputt?! -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=291622

So etwas wirst Du mit Alu so schnell nicht erleben. Und darum bin ich skeptisch!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. Mai 2009)

Na schaun mer mal, wie sich die Technologien so weiterentwickeln.
Bin mit meinem jetzigen C1 jedenfalls mehr als zufrieden.
HAbe ich heute wieder gemerkt. Besonders interessant wird es, wenn Du mit den Kumpels mal die Bikes tauschst. Man war ich froh, wieder auf meinem Bike zu sitzten......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauer (28. Mai 2009)

Seid ihr mit dem Vortrieb zufrieden? An längeren Anstiegen denke ich jedes Mal, ich stehe. 
Bin ich nur verwöhnt vom Hardtail?


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2009)

Mauer schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit dem Vortrieb zufrieden? An längeren Anstiegen denke ich jedes Mal, ich stehe.
> Bin ich nur verwöhnt vom Hardtail?



Was fährst du für ein C1?


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Und wie war's?



So erste Probefahrt nach erster Inspektion.


Die Bremsen sind super mit neuen Bremsbelägen, wahrscheinlich war mit den anderen Belägen etwas nicht OK.


Räder sind zentriert
Nach ca. 10km knackt etwas im Rahmen, hatte ich auch zur Inspektion gesagt, wurde aber nicht beseitigt. Kann es leider auch nicht genau orten.
Ansonsten schöne Runde


----------



## Mauer (28. Mai 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was fährst du für ein C1?



Ich hab ein C1 Comp mit 120mm.


----------



## waldhase (28. Mai 2009)

Mauer schrieb:


> Ich hab ein C1 Comp mit 120mm.



Gute Wahl!

Was den Vortrieb betrifft, bin ich ganz zufrieden. 
Fährst du mit Plattform bergauf? Rotes Einstellrad 1-2-3?
Und an deiner Kraft liegt es nicht?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Mai 2009)

Mauer schrieb:


> Seid ihr mit dem Vortrieb zufrieden? An längeren Anstiegen denke ich jedes Mal, ich stehe.
> Bin ich nur verwöhnt vom Hardtail?



Dein erstes Fully?
Fahr mal ein paar Wochen und probiere dann mal wieder ein HT.
Wollte jedenfalls nicht mehr tauschen.
Bin jetzt sogar auf ein 140er umgestiegen. 
Im Vergleich zu den Fullies von meinen Kumpels bin ich sogar mehr als zufrieden 
Bei längeren ebenen Bergauffahrten mache ich übrigens das Lock Out rein.
Bei Wurzelpassagen fahre ich aber wegen dem besseren Grip auch bergauf ohne Lock out.


----------



## Mauer (28. Mai 2009)

Ja ist mein erstes Fully.
Bergauf hab ich die Plattform immer auf 2 oder 3. Den Lockout an der Gabel benutz ich nicht.
Ich werde noch einen längeren Vorbau probieren. Im Moment ist er 90mm und 110 könnten wohl nicht schaden, die Sitzposition ist noch sehr bequem.
Na immerhin ist meine Freundin so wieder bereit, mit mir zusammen zu fahren.  Mit dem C1 muss ich gucken, dass ich dran bleib und nicht mehr umgekehrt.


----------



## prodigy (29. Mai 2009)

kleiner Update bei meinem C1 
Habe seit gestern eine Vario Sattelstütze montiert.
Habe mich für die KindShock KS 900i entschieden in der 300mm Länge mit 75mm Absenkung. 
Die Ausführung mit 12,5cm hätte wegen zu großem Abstand zwischen Sattelrohr und Sattelrohrklemme nicht gepasst.

Aber auch die 75mm sind einfach genial 

Die kleine KS 900i wiegt übrigens nur 436 Gramm, also kaum Mehrgewicht gegenüber der original Sattelstütze (264 Gramm)


----------



## waldhase (29. Mai 2009)

Mauer schrieb:


> Ja ist mein erstes Fully.
> Bergauf hab ich die Plattform immer auf 2 oder 3. Den Lockout an der Gabel benutz ich nicht.
> Ich werde noch einen längeren Vorbau probieren. Im Moment ist er 90mm und 110 könnten wohl nicht schaden, die Sitzposition ist noch sehr bequem.
> Na immerhin ist meine Freundin so wieder bereit, mit mir zusammen zu fahren.  Mit dem C1 muss ich gucken, dass ich dran bleib und nicht mehr umgekehrt.



Ich bin 184cm und habe das Rad in Größe L, hatte zuerst einen 90mm Vorbau, habe ihn aber nach 2 Wochen in einen 110mm Vorbau getauscht
Damit deine Freundin dir nicht weiter davon fährt, solltest du Ihr zum Namenstag auch ein C1 schenken
Nein, Spaß beiseite, wir haben auch immer ein paar Hardtails dabei und ich kann nicht sagen, dass die wesentlich schneller sind. Allerdings ist die Kraft auch bei jedem anders...und ich fahre jetzt seit 8 Jahren Fully und kann über einen Vergleich nicht so viel sagen. Vielleicht solltest du einmal versuchen mit weniger Sag zu fahren, also etwas mehr Luft in den Dämpfer!?
Fully fahren ich halt ein Kompromiss aus gut bergauf und mit viel mehr Spaß bergab...also doch Freundin Fully schenken...schöne Pfingsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Mai 2009)

Mädels; ihr schreibt zuviel.
Zeigt mal wieder Bilder


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Mai 2009)

Habe es schon bei den Rotwild Ritttern gepostet, 
Aber auch noch mal hier im C1 Thread....

Bekommt Ihr eigentlich auch den Rotwild Newsletter?

Schaut mal was in dem von Gestern steht:
_____________________
Zudem wartet ein ganz exklusives Highlight: Die Preview auf die 2010er ROTWILD Modelle, und das nur für ROTWILD Rider. Am Sonntag Vormittag haben Sie die Möglichkeit die ersten Prototypen für die Saison 2010 in Augenschein zu nehmen  Bikes, die es eigentlich erst auf der diesjährigen Eurobike zu sehen geben wird.
_______________________________

Das Ganze findet in Saalbach statt, nennt sich "Rotwild Rider Days".
Hört sich gut an. Probefahrten, Fahrwerk-Tips, Radeln mit den Profis, Fahrtechnik Seminare... 
Werde versuchen hinzufahren. Wenn nicht, 
hoffe ich mal sehr, dass da jemand aus dem Thread hingeht und seine Kamera mitnimmt!!!!! 

Wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn einer von uns am Fahrwerks Seminar teilnimmt, um uns hier dann ein paar Tips zu geben

Bin tierisch gespannt, wie die neuen Bikes aussehen werden....


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Habe es schon bei den Rotwild Ritttern gepostet,
> Aber auch noch mal hier im C1 Thread....
> 
> Bekommt Ihr eigentlich auch den Rotwild Newsletter?
> ...



Natürlich haben wir alle das Newsletter aboniert.
Natürlich lesen wir auch den Rotwild Rittern.


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe immer noch ein leichtes Knarrgeräusch im Rad und kann es nicht genau lokalisieren. Lenker und Sattelstütze habe ich schon gecheckt und mit Fett versehen.
Hat noch jemand eine Idee und kann mir genau sagen wie man das Problem beseitigt.
Vielen Dank!
wh.


----------



## acid-driver (31. Mai 2009)

tretlager?

wie schlagen sich eigentlich deine rocket rons?


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> tretlager?
> 
> wie schlagen sich eigentlich deine rocket rons?



Von fahren her super, nur leider hatte ich heute im Harz einen Platten. Jedoch am Hinterrad, dort habe ich noch den Leichtbauschlauch drauf und bei 2 bar hatte ich bei den steinigen Strecken keine Chance. Also kommt da nächste Woche ein vernünftiger Butylschlauch drauf und fertig.

Also Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (31. Mai 2009)

gut zu hören. wird wohl ein durchschlag gewesen sein. mit minimal mehr luft wohl zu beheben.

fahre derzeit mit meiner alten kombi racing ralph/nobby nic, das ist sehr grausam 

der ralph dreht andauernd durch, der nobby hat keinen/kaum grip...

und mein kollege fährt alles mit dem rocket ron ohne probleme. hatte hier nicht wer seine mountainkings über?


----------



## waldhase (1. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> und mein kollege fährt alles mit dem rocket ron ohne probleme. hatte hier nicht wer seine mountainkings über?



Ja meine MK liegen hier haben ca. 400km auf den Uhr (95% Wald).
Schreib mir doch PN was dir die Sache Wert ist - werden uns schon einig..!


----------



## waldhase (2. Juni 2009)

Das Knarren scheint weg zu sein. Etwas Fett hilft doch oft schon.
Habe jetzt auch den zweiten Leichtbauschlauch gewechselt und natürlich auch in der entsprechenden Breite (2.4). Wechselt ihr eigentlich auch die Schläche wenn eine andere Breite fahrt?
Hatte mir die beiden Hauptfarben für mein Rad beim Händler bestellt, die sind jetzt zur Abholung bereit.


----------



## acid-driver (2. Juni 2009)

ich fahre mit dem ron die x-light schläuche. nur einen platten auf ca 1700km


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2009)

Gestern schöne Tour gemacht und roro läuft, habe aber das Gefühlt ihn mit etwas mehr Luft fahren zu sollen. Bisher bin ich mit 2 - 2,5 bar bei ca.75Kg Nettogewicht gefahren. Werde jetzt mal 3-3,5bar testen.
Heute ist Pause, hat gestern gereicht.
Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Juni 2009)

An meinen DT Swiss Felgen gehen die Kleber ab.
Konnte die ja noch nie richtig leiden, daher kein Problem.
Nur hängt der Kleber noch an der Felge.
Hat einer ne Idee wie ich den abbekomme, ohne das Farbe abgeht?
Mit Benzin?


----------



## acid-driver (13. Juni 2009)

hm, bei meinen segeln hab ich kleber immer mit kreide abbekommen.


----------



## at021971 (13. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ....Hat einer ne Idee wie ich den abbekomme, ohne das Farbe abgeht?
> Mit Benzin?


 
Kleber und Waschbenzin sollten ein gute Kombination sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juni 2009)

Schaut mal bei den Rotwild Rittern vorbei

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6019009#post6019009

Fahrnix hat in Willigen Bilder von Rotwild gemacht.
Dabei ein C1 Prototyp


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

sieht irgendwie nach RED three mit 120mm aus...auch von der farbgebung her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juni 2009)

Sicher? 
120 mm passt aber nicht so ganz zum Extreme Department, oder?


----------



## acid-driver (14. Juni 2009)

also die farbe passt. und die 140mm variante gibts auch als RED. 

keine ahnung, was die sich da ausgedacht haben.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Juni 2009)

mmh, Schwer zu sagen.
Finde die Lager sehen grösser aus als bei meinem C1 Cross.
Vielleicht weis Fahrnix ja genaueres


----------



## waldhase (17. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also die farbe passt. und die 140mm variante gibts auch als RED.
> 
> keine ahnung, was die sich da ausgedacht haben.



Wenn das ein Prototyp ist, dann ist die Farbe sicher nicht endgültig. Ansonsten denke ich auch eher an eine 100mm Variante angelehnt an die "Cross Mountain Klasse".

Ich glaube nicht, dass nach nur einem Jahr die R.C1 FS-Serie erneuert wird, dass wäre sehr unwahrscheinlich für Rotwilds Geschäftspolitik.

Und wenn doch, erlangen unsere Räder noch viel schneller Sammler-Kultstatus!


----------



## at021971 (17. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ....Ich glaube nicht, dass nach nur einem Jahr die R.C1 FS-Serie erneuert wird, dass wäre sehr unwahrscheinlich für Rotwilds Geschäftspolitik....


 
Nach meiner Erfahrung wäre das nichts außergewöhnliches, denn an den Rahmen wird fast jedes Jahr im Detail gefeilt. Was es tatsächlich selterer (alle 3 bis 4 Jahre) gibt, sind vollkommen neue Rahmen- und Federungskonzepte.

Das R.R1, R.R2 und R.E1 haben 2009 z.B. alle neue Rahmen bekommen, die man an dem im Bereich des Lenkkopfes gebogenem Unterrohr erkennt. Der R.GT1 Rahmen ist 2009,  komplette neu , mit deutlich dünneren Rohren aufgesetzt worden. Bei den Carbon Hinterbauten und Rahmen wurden mindestens auf das Sichtcarbon verzichtet. Zudem verlieren die meistens Rahmen fast immer auch hier und da ein paar Gramm an Gewicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Juni 2009)

Finde es gut, dass jedes Jahr Detail Verbesserungen einfliessen, und die Räder permanent optimiert werden.
So bleiben die Ihrer Linie treu, statt jedes Mal einem neuen Marketinggag hinterherzurennen. Wie zur Zeit die gebogenen Rahmen.
Das macht die Räder auch wertstabiler, wie ich an meinem 4 Jahre alten RCC 0.3 erfreut feststellen konnte.
Na wir werden es ja sätestens auf der Eurobike erleben, was in 2010 kommt.


----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

Mal so zwischendurch etwas zum Thema, wieviel KM habt ihr denn bis jetzt so auf der Uhr mit dem C1 2009?
Und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht, was geht gut, was gefällt euch nicht und was habt ihr schon verändert?!


----------



## acid-driver (19. Juni 2009)

fang doch einfach mal an 

ich hab mit dem c1 HT schon 1800km runter in diesem jahr...


----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> fang doch einfach mal an
> 
> ich hab mit dem c1 HT schon 1800km runter in diesem jahr...



Vielen Dank für die Info acid-driver!
Ich wollte gerne Infos über C1 *2009! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. Juni 2009)

is ja gut, ich geh schon wieder...

daswegen sagte ich ja, du sollst anfangen


----------



## waldhase (19. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> is ja gut, ich geh schon wieder...
> 
> daswegen sagte ich ja, du sollst anfangen



Wenn ich das gewollt hätte.....


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Juni 2009)

Gute Initiative, aber  wenn Waldhase sich nicht traut, dann fange ich mal an.....
Laufleistung bísher ca. 1.000km.
1/3 single trails, 1/3 Waldwege, 1/3 Strasse
50% hoch und 50% wieder runter
Pros:
- Sehr agiles Fahrwerk, gutes Handling 
- Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten des FAhrwerks, hab es jetzt so, dass es gut anspricht und nicht durchschlägt. Progressiver Hinterbau
- klasse Vortrieb, trotz 140mm Federweg
- Top Verarbeitung, nix klappert, wackelt, bisher null Defekte, trotz harter Gangart und 95 kg
- gute Sitzposition
- gut dosierbare Bremsen
- cooles Design, bis ins kleinste Detail
- Riesen Fahrspass

Cons:
- Viele Einstellmöglichkeiten des Fahrwerks, dauert etwas bis man das Optimum gefunden hat
- höhere Hebelkräfte Bremse
- Kettenstrebenschutz hält schlecht und wenn man den vergisst ist der Lack schnell ab
- schwer zu putzen

In der Summe:
Supergeiles Rad! 

Der nächste bitte


----------



## prodigy (19. Juni 2009)

C1 Comp FS 12 cm Federweg Größe M

Laufleistung bisher ca. 800km.
50% Single Trails, 40% Forststraße, 10% Strasse

Ich besitze  schon ein Trail/AllMountain Bike mit 14cm Federweg, was aber von der Geometrie, Bereifung, Gewicht eher abwärtsorientiert aufgebaut ist, das Rotwild soll also eher was für die schnelle Runde hoch und runter sein.

Bisherige Änderungen:
S 120 Vorbau (weiß) 90mm   
Syntace Vector Carbon Lowrider (angenehmere Kröpfung, breiter wie orginal und leichter)
Hope, CX-Ray, Notubes ZTR Arch Laufradsatz mit 9mm RWS vorne
Bereifung vorne Maxxis Minion 2.35, hinten Maxxis Aspen 2.25 tubeless montiert
180mm Bremsscheibe hinten
Fizik Aliante XM
keine weiteren Änderungen geplant

Gewicht ohne Pedale 12,1 kg (selbst nachgewogen)

Pro:
- Sehr agiles, wendiges Fahrwerk
- steigt trotz nicht absenkbarer Gabel auch bei steilsten Rampen nicht auf
- klasse Vortrieb, verleitet zum Gas geben 
- Bremsen sind top, super Bremskraft, Dosierung und Ergonomie der Griffe
- gefälliges Design, tief abgesenktes Oberrohr
- komplett geschlossen verlegte Züge
- haltbare Lackierung, bis jetzt keinerlei Steinschlagschäden
- sehr guter Rotwild Service (kompetente Antwort per Mail innerhalb 2 Stunden)
- sehr guter, engagierter Rotwild Händler

Kontra:
- Hinterbau recht problematisch / sensibel in der Abstimmumg.
  entweder leichtes Wippen bei sensiblen Hinterbau oder etwas zu straffer Hinterbau ohne Wippen. Habe mich für die erste Version entschieden und bin so beim Uphill auf ProPedal des Fox Dämpfers angewiesen.
Da gibts bessere Konstruktionen...
- kein 100mm Rotwild Vorbau lieferbar (110 mm war mir zu lang bei längeren Touren)
- Gewicht im Original Zustand 0,5 kg über Katalogangabe
- nerviges Kettenschlagen/klappern bei ruppigen Abfahrten
- sonst nix

Bin sehr glücklich mit meinem C1 

BTW: Hatte im Februar 3 Tage lang die Möglichkeit alle vier Versionen der C1 Serie zu testen. Also das Hardtail, das 120er, 140er und das Red Three.

Das Red Three mit der Stahlfedergabel und Stahlfederdämpfer ist ein geniales Teil 
Abartig, wie schnell und sicher das im Downhill ist, nur durch die anderen Federelemente.
Ist halt nur leider nix zum schnell fahren im Uphill..


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info acid-driver!
> Ich wollte gerne Infos über C1 *2009! *



Acid, würde gerne Deine Meinung zum 2008 er C1 sehen.
Würde mich interessieren, wie sich die Weiterentwicklung vom 2008er zum 2009er bemerkbar macht. Wobei man dazu sicher einen direkten Fahrvergleich bräuchte.......

Waldhase ok für Dich


----------



## Bildchef (22. Juni 2009)

Moin Ihr Rotwilderer ,

will auch mal meine Begeisterung hier ablassen. Die Entscheidung für mein R.C1 FS 140 CROSS PRO war eine der besten der letzten Zeit!! Dieses Bike hat mich zum zum Sport gebracht...bisher war ich zwar immer ganz angetan von schönen Bikes, habe sie aber so gut wie nie richtig genutzt (mein letztes habe ich mit 11 (ELF!!) Kilometer verkauft...

Seit ROTWILD ist das vorbei!! Ich habe jetzt fast 500 kms runter, was für meine Verhältnisse eine Sensation ist. Niemals wäre ich mit einem Hardtail oder 28er Cross so viel in der Gegend rumgegurkt. Das Rad ruft mir immer zu: "Nimm mich, benutze mich!"    

Ich habe auf Anraten meines Docs mit dem Biken angefangen.... ziemlich Übergewicht, Diabetes, Bluthochdruck etc etc...all die Dinge, die man bekommt, wenn man keinen Meter mehr ohne Auto zurücklegt, bequem und faul wird....

Die Initialzündung war wirklich, als ich mich mit Fullys beschäftigt habe und dabei auch auf ROTWILD gestossen bin (ich liebe bei Technik das Besondere!!) Die Ausstattung ist ja bekannt und so komme ich kaum in die Verlegenheit, das Rad NICHT zu benutzen weil es vielleicht zu einfach oder instabil wäre...also keine Ausreden mehr!! 

Richtig hartes Gelände bin ich bisher nicht gefahren...da muss ich erst noch sicherer werden und genau wissen, was ich dem Bike zumuten kann. Aber 70% Forst-, Feld- und Waldwege und 30% Strasse haben mich bisher auch gefordert und beglückt! Das Fully-Konzept überzeugt mich voll und wenn ich auch Anfangs beim Überfahren von Steinen oder Wurzeln noch vorsichtshalber den Arx gehoben habe, so vertraue ich mittlerweile der Schluckkraft der FOX-Elemente... Nur toll!!

Das Bike (Grösse 48) "passt" mir ganz genau (184 cm +-2) und die fetten Mountainkings 2.4 geben ein gutes Sicherheitsgefühl. Toll, wie die XTR weich und zuverlässig schaltet...allerdings brauchte ich von den vorderen Zahnrädern bisher nur die mittlere...hat bei dem "Gelände" in Brandenburg bisher ausgereicht. 

Kleiner Wermuthstropen von Anfang an: bei Belastung und höherem Tempo macht die vordere Bremse Geräusche...klingt wie ein Schwert, das aus der Scheide gezogen wird, scharfer, hässlicher Ton...wenn ich dann den Handbremsgriff leicht ziehe, ist es weg...da muss ich wohl mal was machen lassen. Wirkung der Formula The One ist aber perfekt....

Gute Entscheidung auch das Garmin Edge 705-Navi mit Trittfrequenzsensor und Brustgurt etc (wichtig für Überwachung meiner Pumpe)... sehr witzig, wenn man sich dann nach dem Ausritt seine Reise nochmal en Detail auf der Karte ansehen kann (Topo Deutschland, leider sehr teuer mit 170.- Euro, aber lohnt sich echt!!) Und alle Daten werden gespeichert und angezeigt....Klasse!!

Tja...am 05. Juli geht's dann nach Bayern (Mittenwald), erstmalig mit den Bikes auf dem Fahrradträger!! Meine Frau hat das Biken auch für sich entdeckt (zuerst war's Solidarität, jetzt Leidenschaft!!) und hat ein Kona-Fully mit ganz anständiger Ausstattung!! Wir wollen es einfach mal versuchen...auch wenn wir sicher beim ersten grösseren Anstieg fluchen werden wie die Rohrspatzen  

Fazit: ich verdanke dem Bike 15 Kilo Gewichtsverlust, einen korrekten Blutdruck, Blut-Bestwerte, Absetzen meiner Diabetes-Pillen und eine ganz neue Lebensfreude....

Hey, und das ist jetzt nicht von Rotwild gesponsort!!  

Gruss

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank, dass sich ein paar Radler die Zeit genommen haben um ihre Erfahrungen zu verfassen.
  Gekauft am 15.12.08 â geliefert 22.12.08
  120mm wollte ich haben, keine âverstellereiâ berghoch wie bergab, solide Komponente. Was habe ich bestellt: C1 Comp FS in GrÃ¶Ãe L, Vorbau 110mm, Lenker B280 (vom Cross, hat mehr rise), Ergon GX2 Griffe und XT SPD-Pedale.
  Ich bin jetzt rd. 800km mit 90% Wald und 10% StraÃe. Nach rd. 600km habe ich die Mountain King 2.2 entfernt und habe mir die Rocket Ron gegÃ¶nnt, nachdem ich auch die SchlÃ¤uche gegen solides Material getauscht hatte fahre ich pannenfrei. Die Reifen (sollen ja Wettkampfreifen sein) fahren sich einfach super, sollen auch schneller verschleiÃen (egal).
  Bei der ersten Inspektion wurden meine BremsbelÃ¤ge vorn ersetzt, die alten BelÃ¤ge haben sehr schlecht gebremst. Danach war die Bremsleistung super. AuÃerdem mussten die beiden Buchsen am DÃ¤mpfer getauscht werden (waren ausgeschlagen). Auch hier ist jetzt alles OK.
  So gesehen hatte ich einige zusÃ¤tzliche Termine bei meinem HÃ¤ndler. Manchmal habe ich jetzt noch ein âKnarr GerÃ¤uschâ im Rahmen, konnte ich jedoch noch nicht lokalisieren.
  Fahrbericht: Das Rad motiviert zum fahren, da kann ich mich âBildchefâ zu 100% anschlieÃen, ich bin dieses Jahr wesentlich mehr gefahren als die Jahre zuvor. Das C1 lÃ¤sst sich einfach super durch die Trails jagen, enge Singletrails sind die wahre Freude und Steigerung, die ich mit 100mm vorher nicht genommen habe, fahre ich jetzt mit 120mm hoch â super Balance der Rad. Diese Rad ist die optimale Kombination aus 100mm CC-Fully und 140mm AM-Fully. Die Optik ist ein echter Blickfang. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat mir 2 kleine Flaschen mit Farbe besorgt, um kleine SchÃ¶nheitsflecken zu retuschieren (erst im Winter). Ach ja an der Sattelstrebe habe ich einen Klickfix-Halter befestigt, an dem ich bei Bedarf einen zweiten Flaschenhalter ein klicke (ich senke meine SattelstÃ¼tze nicht ab). 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/393637
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/393638

  An einer Stelle hÃ¤tte ich mehr Mut haben sollen, ich hÃ¤tte das Rad mit eine Rohloff bestellen sollenâ¦bei nÃ¤chsten Rad (vielleicht baue ich es auch noch spÃ¤ter um)!
  Das war es erstmal, wollte mich ja auch kurz fassen.


@Bildchef
Du solltest das Rad deiner Krankenkasse in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## waldhase (29. Juni 2009)

Nabend,
wie oft zentriert ihr eure Räder? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass nach ein paar kleinen Sprüngen und hab ja nur 120mm, die Räder eine Acht haben.
Bei meinem alten Stumpi hatte ich das nicht...!


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juni 2009)

meine DT 5.1 halten schon ewig ohne zentrieren. 

hab nach einem sturz neulich mal nachgeguckt, war aber nix mit.

woher kommt denn dein gefühl?


----------



## waldhase (29. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> meine DT 5.1 halten schon ewig ohne zentrieren.
> 
> hab nach einem sturz neulich mal nachgeguckt, war aber nix mit.
> 
> woher kommt denn dein gefühl?



Gefühl ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck, ich meine das Rad hat eine "Acht" und das sehe ich wenn ich während des Fahres auf den Reifen schaue.


----------



## acid-driver (29. Juni 2009)

ist evtl der reifen nicht richtig drauf?

bei den schwalbes ist der grau abgesetzte kevlar-wulst manchmal etwas widerspänstig


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juni 2009)

Kommst beim Einparken wohl zu oft an den Bürgersteig. 
Ist wohl eher ein Felgen /Reifen-druck Thema, oder?
Hatte bisher keine Probleme und auch Glück, dass ich soweit keine Kante oder Steine falsch erwischt habe.


----------



## waldhase (29. Juni 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Kommst beim Einparken wohl zu oft an den Bürgersteig.
> Ist wohl eher ein Felgen /Reifen-druck Thema, oder?
> Hatte bisher keine Probleme und auch Glück, dass ich soweit keine Kante oder Steine falsch erwischt habe.



Was heißt Kanten falsch erwischt? Ich fahre mit dem Rad zu 90% durch Wälder mit steinigen, wurzeligen oder schön weichen Waldboden, ab und an hüpfe ich halt über Wurzeln oder herumliegende Bäume. Für mich ist das eine normale Nutzung eines MTB. Mein Luftdruck liegt bei 3bar (75KG nackig).


----------



## alex_RCC03 (29. Juni 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Was heißt Kanten falsch erwischt? Ich fahre mit dem Rad zu 90% durch Wälder mit steinigen, wurzeligen oder schön weichen Waldboden, ab und an hüpfe ich halt über Wurzeln oder herumliegende Bäume. Für mich ist das eine normale Nutzung eines MTB. Mein Luftdruck liegt bei 3bar (75KG nackig).



Waldhase, das war ein Spässle 

Hat acid mit seinem Hinweis recht, oder ist es die Felge?
Sind evtl. Speichen locker?
Hörst Du auch am Klang, wenn Du leicht mit dem Schraubenzieher dranklopfst.


----------



## waldhase (29. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ist evtl der reifen nicht richtig drauf?
> 
> bei den schwalbes ist der grau abgesetzte kevlar-wulst manchmal etwas widerspänstig



Schau mir morgen mal an jetzt is dunkel.
Was wäre zu tun wenn es der Reifen ist?


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juni 2009)

wenn es der reifen sein sollte, einfach mit maximaldruck aufpumpen.

irgendwann sollte der reifen mit einem leichten "flupp" in die aufnahme springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn es der reifen sein sollte, einfach mit maximaldruck aufpumpen.
> 
> irgendwann sollte der reifen mit einem leichten "flupp" in die aufnahme springen.



Kein "flupp"!


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juni 2009)

hast du denn mal geguckt, obs auch so ist? 

der hellgraue wulst muss überall sichtbar sein. 

ansonsten hilft wohl nur noch zentrieren


----------



## waldhase (30. Juni 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> hast du denn mal geguckt, obs auch so ist?
> 
> der hellgraue wulst muss überall sichtbar sein.
> 
> ansonsten hilft wohl nur noch zentrieren



Ich habe die Luft vollständig abgelassen und anschließend den Reifen bis 4,0bar aufgepumpt (Max. Druck lt. Reifen).


----------



## acid-driver (30. Juni 2009)

aber hast du beim aufpumpen auch geguckt, ob der hellgraue wulst überall ein wenig rausguckt?
sonst hättest du dir das auch sparen können


----------



## alex_RCC03 (4. Juli 2009)

Werde morgen in Saalbach sein. Bin mal gespannt,  ob ich die neuen C1 zu sehen bekomme.
Bilder versuche ich natürlich mitzubringen.
Zum Glück heisst der Fred "C1 ab 2009"


----------



## waldhase (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs, geht jetzt der Sturm auf die neuen Modelle los?
Gerade habe ich mich an mein Rad gewöhnt. Gut das die Fachzeitschriften sich weiterhin mit dem C1 beschäftigen. Gerade habe ich in der bike sport news 7/8 09 einen sehr positiven Bericht gelesen. Was mich jedoch verwundert hat war die Aussage, "...Allein auf vertrackten, engen Kurven machen sich der flache Lenkwinkel und die hohe Laufruhe leicht negativ bemerkbar..."!
Vielleicht habe ich auch eine falsche Wahrnehmung, ich aber habe gerade bei engen Passagen besonders viel Spaß mit dem C1.
Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (9. Juli 2009)

HAst recht.
bezogen auf mein C1 Cross 140 mm, kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Ich finde es extrem agil und handlich
Bin allerdings kein Testfahrer und habe nur den Vergleich zu den Bike meiner Kumpels.

Apropos neue Modelle. 
War am WE in Saalbach.
Leider kam ich zu spät, habe aber immerhin noch mitbekommen, dass es in 2010 ein C2,  somit aus Carbon geben soll
Dazu habe ich einen R.X1 Prototypen erwischt (Bilder folgen am WE).
Geiles Teil
Hammer was die Jungs investieren. Habe den Eindruck Geschäfte laufen gut und Rotwild will weiter expandieren und investiert voll in neue Produkte


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. Juli 2009)

Hier ein Foto vom neuen X1. 
Hinten 145mm, vorne 150mm. Gabel soll wohl in schwarz kommen, Oberrohr sei noch nicht final, da es sich hier angeblich um einen frühen Prototypen handelt.





Sorry Gemeinde, aber mehr stand auf der Bergstation nicht rum.
Im Hintergrund auf dem Plakat sieht man übrigens die 2010er Line-up.
Zukünftig C1 und C2 als Carbon


----------



## waldhase (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Radler, 
an alle Schrauber, mein Geräusch am Rad ist immer noch da!
Allerdings nur im Wiegeschritt. Könnte auch die Kette sein, die gegen die Führung im Schaltwerk schlägt, vielleicht bin ich auch zu feinfühlig. 
Was habe ich schon alles erled.:


Alle Schrauben am Hinterbau gelöst, gefettet und mit Drehm. wieder angezogen.
Schrauben am Kettenblatt gelöst, gefettet und mit Drehm. wieder angezogen.
Sattelstützenende gefettet
Kurbel gelöst - gefettet.
Achsen gefettet
Festigkeit der Schnellspanner geprüft.
Wie ist das bei euch?  Ich habe jetzt rd. 1000km und viele hm runter und kann sonst nur beste Beurteilungen geben.
vg.
wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (21. Juli 2009)

Ach ja, wenn ihr die Schrauben am Hinterbau löst, achtet darauf der Innensechkannt ist häufig nicht vollständig ausgestanzt, dadurch kann der Imbusschlüssel nicht tief genug angesetzt werden und die Schraube "vernudelt"!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Juli 2009)

Schon gesehen?
Das Orakel hat nen Link zu Bildern von den 2010er Rotwild entdeckt  
www.bikestyle.it/index.php?id=103&L=0

Auch mit den neuen C1.
Technisch ändert sich wohl hauptsächlich die Wippe und Aufhängung.
Sieht jetzt etwas "schnittiger" aus 
Gefällt mir gut das neue Design, aber nicht so, als ob ich mein aktuelles gleich in die Bucht stellen müsste


----------



## waldhase (23. Juli 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schon gesehen?
> Das Orakel hat nen Link zu Bildern von den 2010er Rotwild entdeckt
> www.bikestyle.it/index.php?id=103&L=0
> 
> ...



Stimmt das Disign ist OK, ich habe schon einige Male daran gedacht wie mein C1 vorne in WeiÃ aussieht, ich werde Morgen mal meinen Lackierer fragen, ob er eine Teillackierung hin bekommt und dann schauen wir mal.
Ob die Fahreigenschaften besser sind?? Das werde ich wohl erst bei einer Testrunde sehen und fÃ¼hlen, aber die Messlatte liegt hoch.
Das C1 scheint auch in SLX zu kommen, kann sein, dass Rotwild auch im 2000,-â¬ Fullybereicht einsteigen will!?
... schaun wir mal.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. Juli 2009)

Das wird wohl eine neue Einstiegsspec, so wie jetzt bei den R1 Modellen 
Willst Du Dein C1 echt lackieren lassen, finde es super, so wie es ist


----------



## waldhase (16. August 2009)

Gestern war in beim ersten Hobbyrennen mit dem C1, der Großteil fährt natürlich Hardtail aber die klettereigenschaften sind prima und bergab konnte ich meistens wieder überholen. Man sagt in Bad Salzdetfurth wäre das härteste MTB-Rennen in D und ich glaube die haben recht. Kein verschnaufen entweden bergauf oder bergab. 80% der Hobbyfahrerstrecke entsprechen der BL-Finalstrecke von heute und erstmalig führt die Strecke über ein Privatgrundstück um schließlich durch die Garageneinfahrt in der Altstadt zu münden. Rotwild ist natürlich auch am Start, wollen wir mal sehen, ob wieder ein Sieg rausspringt.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Gestern war in beim ersten Hobbyrennen mit dem C1, der Großteil fährt natürlich Hardtail aber die klettereigenschaften sind prima und bergab konnte ich meistens wieder überholen. Man sagt in Bad Salzdetfurth wäre das härteste MTB-Rennen in D und ich glaube die haben recht. Kein verschnaufen entweden bergauf oder bergab. 80% der Hobbyfahrerstrecke entsprechen der BL-Finalstrecke von heute und erstmalig führt die Strecke über ein Privatgrundstück um schließlich durch die Garageneinfahrt in der Altstadt zu münden. Rotwild ist natürlich auch am Start, wollen wir mal sehen, ob wieder ein Sieg rausspringt.



Du fährts Rennen, dann auch noch Bad Salzdeturth, RESPEKT 
Wie hast Du abgeschnitten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. August 2009)

HAbe übrigens meinen Fahrbericht in der neuen Rotwild Interessensgemeinschaft gespeichert........
So sind die Themen leichter zu finden.
Der C1 Thread is ja mittlerweile recht lang geworden 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## waldhase (19. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Du fährts Rennen, dann auch noch Bad Salzdeturth, RESPEKT
> Wie hast Du abgeschnitten?



Ich habe überlebt und das war erst einmal das Wichtigste, 29 Verletzte an diesem WE im Krankenhaus sind eine deutliche Anzahl und zeigen warum das Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth zu den härtesten Rennen in Deutschland gehört. Das Rennen liegt bei mir vor der Haustür und so fahren natürlich viele Freunde mit (Hobbyrennen), also Zeit und Platzierung waren unwichtig. Die Strecke ist trotzdem hart.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. August 2009)

"I survirved Bad Salzdetfurth" sozusagen 
War bestimmt klasse.
Sollte ich auch mal wieder machen.
Guter Ansporn wieder in Form zu kommen.....


----------



## waldhase (26. August 2009)

So soll das neue C1 Aussehen?!
Echt klasse, vor allem die Lackierung vorn in Weiß statt Grau!
Vielleicht kann ich ja tauschen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (26. August 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> So soll das neue C1 Aussehen?!
> Echt klasse, vor allem die Lackierung vorn in Weiß statt Grau!
> Vielleicht kann ich ja tauschen.



Schaut mal in die Rotwild Interessens-Gruppe,
da gibt's neue Bilder vom C1 und auch vom C2 Rahmen


----------



## at021971 (26. August 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schaut mal in die Rotwild Interessens-Gruppe,
> da gibt's neue Bilder vom C1 und auch vom C2 Rahmen


 
Fast alle Bilder sind auch diesen Monat in der Bike und/oder der Mountain Bike im jeweiligen Eurobike Ausblick.

Der R.C2-Rahmen macht was her. ADP komt so langsam von seinem seit 2001 gepflegten Channeltube Design der Rohre weg. Zumindest beim Carbon geht man neue Wege. Mal sehen, wie das gute Stück in Natura und mit Farbe aussieht. Vielleicht wäre das ja was für mich!  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rothirsch007 (2. September 2009)

Morsche,

habe mir auch ein C1 gekauft für einen günstigen Preis.
Modell 2009 C1 HT hier ein paar Pics von meinem Hirsch
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622142756512/

Grüße


----------



## at021971 (2. September 2009)

Der Link funktioniert nicht. Da sind Punkte anstatt Zahlen drin.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rothirsch007 (2. September 2009)

Jetzt gehts auch mit Punkten


----------



## waldhase (2. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht. Da sind Punkte anstatt Zahlen drin.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Es funktioniert, prüfe mal deine Firewall.
vg.
wh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (2. September 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Es funktioniert, prüfe mal deine Firewall.
> vg.
> wh.


Weil Rothirsch007 den Link korrigiert hat! Vorher waren die Punkte nicht nur in der Ansicht des Links vorhanden, sondern auch im Link selber.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (2. September 2009)

Glückwunsch Rothirsch 
Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen C1 
Lade die Bilder doch auch mal in's IBC:
So bekommt das Rotwild Album ein wenuig Zuwachs......


----------



## Rothirsch007 (3. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Rothirsch
> Viel Spass mit Deinem neuen C1
> Lade die Bilder doch auch mal in's IBC:
> So bekommt das Rotwild Album ein wenuig Zuwachs......


 

Lade die Bilder doch auch mal in's IBC

Wohin


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. September 2009)

Rothirsch007 schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder doch auch mal in's IBC
> 
> Wohin



NA in Dein Foto Album hier im Forum (IBC-Internet Bike Community)
Wenn Du die Bilder in Dein Album lädst und denen  ein Rotwild "Tag" gibst, ergibt sich daraus ein Rotwild Bilderbuch. Zur Zeit sind es glaube ich so 300 Stück.
Klick mal bei einem Nutzer auf Fotos, dann wird es evtl. klarer.

Nette Bilder von Deinem C1 übrigens


----------



## waldhase (3. September 2009)

Rothirsch007 schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder doch auch mal in's IBC
> 
> Wohin



Klick einfach unter deinem Namen "Foto" an und geh auf: "Bilder hier hochladen", anschließend auf "Durchsuchen" (dein PC) und auswahl der Fotos und hochladen - fertig.

Wenn du den "BBC-Code" kopierst kannst du das Foto hier





einfügen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. September 2009)

Wow,

Waldhase, bist Du das etwa mit Deinem C1 beim Rennen in BAd Salzdedfurth?!


----------



## waldhase (3. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> Waldhase, bist Du das etwa mit Deinem C1 beim Rennen in BAd Salzdedfurth?!



Warum nicht, die Hardtail-Leichtradfahrer wollten alle gewinnen iuch wollte Spaß.





Hier ging es aus dem Wald kommend über ein privates Grundstück...





...und vorne durch die Toreinfahrt wieder in die Altstadt.


----------



## waldhase (3. September 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wow,
> 
> Waldhase, bist Du das etwa mit Deinem C1 beim Rennen in BAd Salzdedfurth?!



Kuckse auch hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6236339&postcount=391


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Habe das zwar schon im Rotwild Ritter Thread geposted, aber trotzdem nochmal für die C1 Gemeinde......
...meine Erkenntnisse von der Eurobike.
Werde mal versuchen das zu berichten, was noch nicht gezeigt/geschrieben wurde.
Gar nicht so einfach, da die Gemeinde ja schon super fleissig war und ordendlich was zusammengebracht hat 
Erste Erkenntnis:
Samstags war die Hölle los, von Krise keine Spur, jede Menge Leute. Auch bei Rotwild war es fast schon zu voll. Nächstes Mal brauche ich unbedingt Fachbesucher Karten 

Trotzdem super nettes Rotwild Team. 
Letzter Messetag, Wahnsinns Andrang, noch mitten in der WM Feier und da nehmen die sich richtig Zeit für mich, um  meine Fragen zu beantworten. ( Habe nebenbei erwähnt, dass wir 3 Rotwild haben  )

Habe mich im wesentlichen mit Peter Böhm (Chef Entwickler) und Jörg Schmidt (Vetrieb/Marketing Chef) unterhalten.
Kundenbetreuung Top, Super freundlich,  Null Arroganz. Echt Klasse 
Da können andere Unternehmen noch jede Menge lernen .......

Zu den Bikes:
In den 4 Kategorien:
- Race
- Cross Country
- All Mountain
- Extreme
wurden alle Modelle im Detail weiter optimiert und die bestehenden Konzepte und Technologien konsequent weiter entwickelt. Das zeigt sich nicht nur in der neuen Optik und den neuen Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Hier, was ich zum Rotwild Cross Country Segment herausgefunden habe:
Für mich, absolutes Highlight (und mein neues Lieblings Bike) auf dem Rotwild Stand, das neue C2 Carbon Fully.

Komplett neuer Rahmen in Monocoque Bauweise.




Integrierte Dämpfer Aufnahme in den Carbon Rahmen. Einfach klasse gemacht. Tolles Engineering 




Auch hier kein Sicht Carbon. Klasse Optik. 
(kommt  bei meinen Fotokünsten leider nicht so rüber )




Exclusiver Fox Dämpfer für alle Rotwild C1 und C2 Fullies.
Kürzer und leichter bei gleichem Federweg!




Das C1 mit neuen Rahmen, Geometrien und XMS Federungsstystemen.
Das C1 kommt als Fully und Hardtail in 2 neuen Farbvarianten. Hard Tail Basis Preis schon 1.899 Euro!! 
Hier die "Classic" Optic:


 

Und die andere Farbkombi.




Klasse Idee, der Unterrohr Steilschlag Schutz. 
Dicke Folie im Rotwild Design.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (6. September 2009)

Neues Rotwild Segment, Cross Country für Frauen.

Erstmals ein Bike für die Mädels. 
Laut Rotwild kommen Frauen zwar grundsätzlich mit einem "klassischem" Rahmen zurecht (siehe Kalentieva mit Ihrem 2tem WM Titel auf dem R.2 ),
mit einer speziellen Spec. soll aber trotzdem die weibliche Ergonomie besser berücksichtigt werden.
Was ich ja gar nicht verstehe, ist wie andere Hersteller die Rahmen wie Bananen derart verbiegen, dass es fast schon peinlich ist.

Hier die Rotwild Lösung auf Basis C1 als Fully mit 120mm und Hardtail.
Das Ergo Kit besteht aus: Speziellem Vorbau, Lenker, Griffen, exclusivem Sattel und einer längeren Übersetzung.
Glaube das wäre noch was für meine Mädels.......




Schickes Rad, finde ich, mit "Women Series" Decals.




Fescher, exclusiver Sattel. Einstellbar, durch aufblasbare Luftpolster.




Auch die passenden Klammotten (Rotcouture) gibt es dazu.


----------



## Bildchef (8. September 2009)

Hey, dann könnte ich meine Liebste ja auch noch evtl. zum RW überreden?? (Jetzt KONA)

Wieso konnte man sich nicht entscheiden, ob es nun "Woman Series" (Rahmen) oder "Women Series" (Sattel) heisst? Aber Feinheiten werden ja wohl noch "repariert"?!

Gruss in die Runde

Michael (seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike wg Rückenprobs :-(  )


----------



## waldhase (16. September 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> Michael (seit 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike wg Rückenprobs :-(  )



Gute Besserung, ich hoffe Du kannst bald wieder auf das Rad.
Wenn ich die RW Räder für 2010 sehen, stelle ich fest das Cross wird nicht mehr produziert, nur noch das C1 FS mit 120mm und das X1 mit 150/145mm oder?
Somit ist nur eine begrenzte Menge auf dem Markt und die Cross-Modelle werden sicher bald Kultstatus  haben!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. September 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wenn ich die RW Räder für 2010 sehen, stelle ich fest das Cross wird nicht mehr produziert, nur noch das C1 FS mit 120mm und das X1 mit 150/145mm oder?
> Somit ist nur eine begrenzte Menge auf dem Markt und die Cross-Modelle werden sicher bald Kultstatus  haben!



Na da hoffe ich doch sehr.

Gab es eigendlich schon Tests vom C2?
Das Teil finde ich mal richtig Klasse.
Wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre 

Bildchef, gute Besserung.


----------



## dirt_rider (20. September 2009)

Hi @all,

bin kurz davor mir ein Rotwild R.C1 Cross 2009 zu kaufen. Mein Händler hat mir einen super Preis gemacht. Nun stellt sich für mich die Frage. Soll ich auf das 2010er Modell warten oder doch bei dem Angebot zuschlagen. Habt ihr evtl. Infos zu Gewicht und Verbesserungen gegenüber dem 2009er? 
Hatte ursprünglich mit dem R.C1 Comp geliebäugelt, allerdings bin ich gestern das Cross gefahren und bin wirklich begeistert.
Vom Design her gefallen mir beide Räder sehr gut. 

Gruß

PS: Bin bisher nur Hardtail gefahren. Da ich schon 3 Rahmen gebrochen habe, will ich nun mal nen "richtiges" Bike haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (20. September 2009)

Das R.X1 hat hinter 5 mm und vorne 10 mm mehr Federweg. Zudem dem Einsatzbereich angepasse Laufräder. Zuvor waren es die gleichen wie bei den Cross Country Bikes. 

Aber die gravierenste Änderung ist das BB92 Pressfit Innenlager, was zu einer deutlichen Versteifung des Tretlagerbereiches führt.

Persönlich finde ich das R.X1 optisch gelungener als das R.C1 Cross. Das fängte bei der eleganteren Wippe an, geht über das neue, in Teilen hydrogeformte Oberrohr und endet bei der schöneren Lackierung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. September 2009)

Hey sagt nix schlechtes über mein C1 Cross 
klasse Bike 





Das C1 Cross 140/140mm wird auslaufen und geht in das X1 145/150mm über. Gebe Thomas recht, das X1 ist noch mal eine deutliche Weiterentwicklung, techn,. wie optisch.

Kann das C1 Cross jedenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen
Letztendlich eine Sache des Preises. Wenn Du noch ein C1 Cross bekommen kannst, das zu 'nem guten Preis, würde ich zuschlagen.
Vorausgesetzt die die Grösse passt und die Geometrie und Auslegung stimmt zu Deinem Nutzen.
Wie so oft Probefahren hilft sehr.


----------



## Bildchef (20. September 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, ich hoffe Du kannst bald wieder auf das Rad.



Danke, geht schon wieder deutlich besser. Hab' mich beim Golfen wohl falsch bewegt und hab mir dabei was eingeklemmt.. :-(

Aber jetzt kann's mit der Bike-Zwangspause mal zu Ende sein. Das Wetter lockt ja mächtig! 

Bin übrigens doch drauf und dran, mein C1 FS 140 Cross Pro auf den Mark zu werfen um mir das X1 Edition zu holen. Gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund dafür, aber der Reiz des ganz Neuen ist eben doch ganz schön stark...

Ich grüble und grüble und grüble.... ist ja wie aus dem Laden, das gute Stück 

Gruss  M.


----------



## dirt_rider (20. September 2009)

@Thomas, vielen Dank für die schnelle Info. 
Da mein Einsatzbereich nicht auf den Hardcore Trails ist, warte ich glaube ich bis Anfang November und kaufe lieber das R.C1 Comp. Mir ist es sehr wichtig das meine Räder im Bereich des Tretlagers schön steif sind. Kommen nämlich nicht damit klar, wenn das Tretlager nen wilden Eiertanz aufführt wenn man mal im Wiegetritt fährt. ;-) Da du ja beschrieben hast, das die Nachfolgermodelle noch steifer sein sollen bin ich mal auf eine Probefahrt gespannt.  
Des weiteren sind mit die 140mm Federweg glaube ich doch nen bissel zu viel. Möchte auch steile Rampen mit dem Bike klettern können.
Auch wenn der Preis von meinem Händer extrem verlockend ist, werde ich wohl warten. 
Danke nochmal für die Infos.

Gibt es eigentlich noch nen paar Bilder und technische Daten von den 2010er Modellen? Evtl. sogar direkt von Rotwild?


----------



## at021971 (20. September 2009)

Schau mal hier, da findest Du hochaulösende Bilder aller Bikes aus den Jahren 2008 - 2010. Darüber hinaus findest Du dort auch die Kataloge von 2006 bis 2010 als PDF und noch vieles mehr.

http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes

Die auf 2010 umgestellte Homepage wird noch ein wenig auf sich warten lassen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. September 2009)

Und natürlich in der Rotwild Interessengemeinschaft 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278


----------



## waldhase (20. September 2009)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> ...warte ich glaube ich bis Anfang November und kaufe lieber das R.C1 Comp. Mir ist es sehr wichtig das meine Räder im Bereich des Tretlagers schön steif sind. Kommen nämlich nicht damit klar, wenn das Tretlager nen wilden Eiertanz aufführt wenn man mal im Wiegetritt fährt. ;-) Da du ja beschrieben hast, das die Nachfolgermodelle noch steifer sein sollen bin ich mal auf eine Probefahrt gespannt.



Nur mal so eine Frage bist du schon das 2009er R.C1 Comp gefahren? Was die Steifigkeit anbelangt, kann ich keine Schwächen erkennen. Ich bin mit dem Rad jetzt ca. 1600km gefahren und kann nur sagen gerade berghoch fährt sich das Rad super, aber vielleicht ist der Reiz des Neuen doch stärker, sollte der Preis eine Rolle spielen, so gibt es sicher einige interessante Angebote zum Ende der Saison (z.B. bei S-Tec).
So oder so ein Rotwild ist sicher auch 2010 eine gute Wahl!


----------



## dirt_rider (21. September 2009)

@at021971, vielen Dank für den Link. Genau die Infos habe ich gesucht. 

@waldhase, nein hatte leider bis dato nicht das Vergnügen ein R.C1 Comp zu fahren. Mein Händler hatte leider nur noch das R.C1 Cross in meiner Größe (XL) da. 

Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen ein 2010er R.C1 Comp Pro zu bestellen. Werde zwar noch nen bissel was an den Parts ändern aber denke mit dem Bike werde ich auf jeden Fall meinen Spass haben.  *freu*

Sobald ich es mein Eigen nennen kann, werde ich euch über Details informieren.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. September 2009)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> @at021971, vielen Dank für den Link. Genau die Infos habe ich gesucht.
> 
> @waldhase, nein hatte leider bis dato nicht das Vergnügen ein R.C1 Comp zu fahren. Mein Händler hatte leider nur noch das R.C1 Cross in meiner Größe (XL) da.
> 
> ...



Top Entscheidung 
Welches C1 Design willst Du nehmen?
Sag doch mal was über die Lieferzeiten, wenn Du es bestellst.
Es wird gerade gerätzelt, wann die ersten 2010er beim Händler stehen werden.
Die RED Serie ist wohl schon verfügbar


----------



## dirt_rider (21. September 2009)

Hi Alex,

mein Händler meinte so gegen Ende Oktober bis Anfang November müsste ich schon warten. Genaueres kann ich die Tage sagen, wenn ich es dann fest gemacht habe. 

Werde die Farbkombi silver/black bestellen. Finde die sieht mal richtig klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (22. September 2009)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> mein Händler meinte so gegen Ende Oktober bis Anfang November müsste ich schon warten. Genaueres kann ich die Tage sagen, wenn ich es dann fest gemacht habe.
> 
> Werde die Farbkombi silver/black bestellen. Finde die sieht mal richtig klasse aus.



ja das sliver/black gefällt mir auch immer mehr. Das muss ich mir real anschauen. Von dem weiß trend habe ich mich langsam "satt" gesehen......Hoffentlich sind sie nicht schon alle ausverkauft


----------



## dirt_rider (22. September 2009)

Na das hoffe ich doch auch. Will diese Jahr noch das gute Stück fahren.


----------



## waldhase (22. September 2009)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Na das hoffe ich doch auch. Will diese Jahr noch das gute Stück fahren.



Mein Rad war letztes Jahr 1 Woche nach Bestellung beim Händler. Ich glaube Anfang Nov. haben sie die ersten ausgeliefert, vielleicht wird es dieses Jahr sogar noch eher.
Ich habe mir gerade mal die Ausstattung angesehen und kann dir nur empfehlen die Reifen zu tauschen!! Ich fahre seit 500km die RoRo 2.4 und damit fährt sich das Rad richtig gut. Und ich haben den Lenker B280 montieren lassen, für mich einfach viel besser (und sieht auch noch besser aus). Und natürlich Ergon Griffe, aber da sicher jeder seinen Favoriten. Viel Spaß beim aussuchen und viel Spaß beim fahren.
Und würde alex_RCC03 sagen: "Zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos".


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. September 2009)

Meldet Euch mal, wenn Ihr die Sahneschnitten habt.
Am Besten natürlich mit Fotos, ist doch klar 

HAbe nämlich gerade das Problem, dass mein Mädel das 2010er C1 Fully der neuen Women Serie haben will 
Bevor Sie Ihr RCC1.3 hergibt, sollte Sie allerdings erst mal Probe fahren und sich das Teil genau anschauen.


----------



## dirt_rider (22. September 2009)

So, habe das R.C1 FS Pro jetzt bestellt. Farbkombi silver/black.

Würde es am liebsten heute wie morgen bei mir stehen haben. 
Muss mich aber noch was gedulden. 

Fahre auf meinem Hardtail auch Ergon Griffe. Werde mal schauen, die kommen evtl. auch auf das Rotwild. Bilder bekommt ihr, sobald ich das Bike habe. Versprochen. 
Reifentechnisch werde ich wahrscheinlich auf gewohntes und bewährtes Material von Schwalbe setzen. Komme sehr gut mit dem Albert zurecht.


----------



## waldhase (23. September 2009)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> So, habe das R.C1 FS Pro jetzt bestellt. Farbkombi silver/black.
> 
> Würde es am liebsten heute wie morgen bei mir stehen haben.
> Muss mich aber noch was gedulden.
> ...




Bist du das Rad nicht zur Probe gefahren?
Welche Größe hast du bestellt - wie groß bist du?


----------



## dirt_rider (23. September 2009)

nöö, probe bin ich das teil nicht. nda ich aber dass r.c1 cross schon gefahren bin, weis ich wie gut die räder von rotwild sind. gehe auch mal schwer davon aus, dass die keinen rückschritt in der entwicklung gemacht haben. hoffe ich zumindest. 
bin übrigens 1,97m groß und habe mir das teil in XL bestellt. alles andere wäre viel zu klein.


----------



## waldhase (23. September 2009)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> nöö, probe bin ich das teil nicht. nda ich aber dass r.c1 cross schon gefahren bin, weis ich wie gut die räder von rotwild sind. gehe auch mal schwer davon aus, dass die keinen rückschritt in der entwicklung gemacht haben. hoffe ich zumindest.
> bin übrigens 1,97m groß und habe mir das teil in XL bestellt. alles andere wäre viel zu klein.



Ich habe L bei 1,84m bestellt, der Händler hatte jedoch nach der Vermessung M empfohlen, da saß ich wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein drauf. Dann haben sie mir das L mit einem 90mm Vorbau bestellt . auch Unsinn, erst mit dem 110mm Vorbau war es OK.
Ansonsten bin ja mal gespannt auf das 2010 Modell, ob es wirklich Verbesserungen geben wird? Egal, selbst wenn nicht ist es ein super Bike!
Viel Spaßßß.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (23. September 2009)

XL ganz klar, da braucht man nicht viel probieren. Geht mir bei 1,94m auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. September 2009)

Hallo Waldhase,

das war bestimmt letztes Jahr, für 2010 haben die Ingenieure von Rotwild die Geometriedaten ziemlich verändert.

Nach meinem Vergleich wuchs das Oberrohr der Größe M um 10mm (jetzt 590) und beim L haben sie sogar 15mm draufgepackt (jetzt 615). Mein derzeitiges bike hat auch 615mm Oberrohrlänge, bin 180/SL 81, das ist nach meinem Gefühl recht gestreckt. Beim nächsten bike möchte ich eine etwas entspanntere Position. 

Daher habe ich mich Anfang Oktober für eine Probefahrt mit dem C1 FS vormerken lassen. Der Händler hat mir vorab auch das M empfohlen, aber er will es sich ansehen. 

Bei 184 und OL 600mm hätte ich auch L genommen......

Habe meine Bemaßung auch mal in den Konfigurator von Canyon eingegeben, die sagen auch M beim Nerve XC mit OL 595 mm.

Weiß oder Silber, ich weiss noch nicht.....  muss ich mir auch in natura ansehen, eigentlich gefällt mir die Farbkombination beim C2 am besten. Nur dem Werkstoff Carbon traue ich noch nicht ganz und es soll ja auch ein Rad für die nächsten Jahre werden. 

Bei den vielen Kaufentscheidungen bekommt man ja fast Angst, dass Rotwild Ende Oktober schon ausverkauft ist   ;-)

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. September 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> das war bestimmt letztes Jahr, für 2010 haben die Ingenieure von Rotwild die Geometriedaten ziemlich verändert.



und gibt es dafür eine Begründung? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## waldhase (24. September 2009)

Für weitere Diskusionen hier die Zahlen im Vergleich:





Ich sehe aber keine großen Veränderungen,außer bei der Größe XL. 
Ich habe auch bei Canyon meine Radgröße bestimmen lassen und auch dort wurde M als richtige Größe genannt. Wenn ich jedoch meine Körpergröße bzw. Armlänge nur um 1-2cm verändere springt das Ergebnis auf L um, also grenzwertig. Und die Praxis zeigt, dass L bei Rotwild optimal ist und ich bin mir sicher das gilt auch für die 2010 Modelle. Ich habe gestern mit meinem Händler tel., der macht sich jetzt erst Gedanken welche Modelle er bestellt und er rechnet nicht vor ende Oktober mit den ersten Modellen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Run so groß ist, das Rotwild Lieferengpässe bekommt.
VG.
WH.

Hier ein Foto aus Sommentagen:


----------



## alex_RCC03 (24. September 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit meinem Händler tel., der macht sich jetzt erst Gedanken welche Modelle er bestellt und er rechnet nicht vor ende Oktober mit den ersten Modellen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Run so groß ist, das Rotwild Lieferengpässe bekommt.
> VG.
> WH.
> 
> Hier ein Foto aus Sommentagen:



Na da quält sich aber einer den Berg hoch 
Super Einsatz Waldhase 

Glaube auch nicht, dass die 2010 er gleich vergriffen sind. Rotwild bestellt die sicher im Batch, heisst wenn das Lager leer ist, werden neue produziert.
Hoffe nur, dass die Händler ausreichend Vorführräder haben werden. Hab keine Lust mit meiner Süssen ewig auf 'ne Probefahrt zu warten


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

noch ein paar Höhenmeter, dann hast es geschafft   ;-)    sieht "versammelt" aus wie du auf dem bike sitzt, das ist absolut ok und man soll sich ja selbst wohl fühlen.

Bin mal ein Epic in M gefahren, das ist 45mm kürzer wie mein L, den Unterschied merkt man brutal. Wie sagte Waldhase, wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein.

Denke daher schon, dass 10 mm Unterschied bei der OL etwas ausmachen, jedoch kann man durch den Einsatz der richtigen Vorbaulänge das bike auf Paßform bekommen. Schätze auch, dass ich zumindest ein M mit 110 mm Vorbau brauche, ansonsten haue ich mir in den Kurven die Knie am Lenker an.......

Anfang der übernächsten Woche rufe ich auch nochmal beim Händler an, wann es soweit ist   ;-)

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (25. September 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> noch ein paar Höhenmeter, dann hast es geschafft   ;-)    sieht "versammelt" aus wie du auf dem bike sitzt, das ist absolut ok und man soll sich ja selbst wohl fühlen.
> 
> ...



Was verstehst du unter "versammelt"?
(Das Foto ist beim MTB-Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth entstanden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. September 2009)

Der Begriff kommt glaub ich aus dem Reitsport, dann wenn Ross und Reiter sich auf die nächsten Hürde nochmals voll konzentrieren und alles geben. So sieht das Bild aus....    Bike und Fahrer wirken passend.

Ein Rad der Größe M hätte optisch zu klein gewirkt.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Nismo99 (28. September 2009)

Ein Hallo in die Hirsch-Freunde-Runde,

ich verfolge seit etwa zwei Wochen diesen Thread und komme eben erst dazu, mich hier zu registrieren. Wurde ja auch Zeit.

Ich bin knapp 13 Jahre ein HT Custom-Bike gefahren und stehe kurz davor mir ein Rotwild-Fully zu kaufen. NatÃ¼rlich geht es um das so sehr begehrte R.C1 FS. Allerdings stehe ich vor noch einigen offen Fragen und hoffe hier Antworten zu finden  

Momentan tendiere ich noch dazu, mir das 2009er Modell R.C1 FS Comp (120mm) zuzulegen, da es momentan fÃ¼r moderates Geld zu haben ist. Auch das Design gefÃ¤llt mir vom 2009er fast besser als vom 2010er. Jetzt bring ich hier mal wieder Wind in die Runde von wegen die 2010er sind minimal besser -die einjÃ¤hrige Entwicklungsarbeit muss sich ja gelohnt haben. Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob der Aufpreis zum 2010er lohnt? 

Ferner bin ich am Ã¼berlegen, ob ich mir das 2009er C1 Ã¼ber einen groÃen Anbieter aus dem Anzeigenmarkt aktueller Radzeitschriften kaufen soll. Sind 300km von mir bis dorthin. Stichwort Reklamation, Inspektion... Mir wurde gesagt, dass Fox vorschreibt, dass innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate eine Inspektion stattfinden muss um Anspruch auf die 2jÃ¤hrige Garantie zu bekommen? Ist Euch das bekannt? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit RadkÃ¤ufen auÃerhalb Eurer Region? Ich mÃ¼sste das Bike im Falle eines Defekts entweder wieder zu dem HÃ¤ndler oder zur lokalen Werkstatt fahren, die mir dann wahrscheinlich rund 100Euro abnimmt fÃ¼r die Inspektion?!? Und wenn was kaputt ist, steh ich erstmal da. Der Preisvorteil des DiscounthÃ¤ndlers ist schnell relativiert, wenn ich das gleiche Rad fÃ¼r 2500â¬ inkl erster Inspektion in meiner NÃ¤he kaufen kÃ¶nnte. Meint ihr nicht? Ach ja, der Discountpreis ist 2300Euro.

Bin Ã¼brigens 1,84m groÃ und wÃ¼rde mir das Rad in L kaufen. Bin es bereits am WE gefahren mit 110mm Vorbau und dem Comp-Lenker und war von der Geometrie sehr angetan. Deutlich aufrechter verglichen mit meinem HT.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe,
Nismo99


----------



## at021971 (28. September 2009)

Das mit Fox und der Forderung nach einer jährlichen Inspektion ist bekannt, aber eher Geldschneiderei als wirklich notwendig. Zumindest, wenn die Gabel oder Dämpfer keine Probleme machen. So auch kürzlich die Aussage eines Händlers zu meinem Freund, als er die Fox-Gabel seines R.GT1 zur Inspektion geben wollte.

Ob es eher ein 2009er oder 2010er R.C1 werden soll,entscheidet sich wohl am ehesten über das Design und den Preis. Technisch unterscheidet sie sich wohl hauptsächlich im Trelagerbereich, wo das 2010er durch das BB92 Pressfit Innelager deutlich steifer sein soll.

Die Größe L sollte bei Deinen Maßen die richtige Wahl sein.

Bei 200 Euro Preisunterschied würde ich auch lokal kaufen. Wobei eine Garantie eh immer gegenüber dem Hersteller gilt. Da spielt der Händler eigentlich keine Rolle. Demgegenüber hast Du nur die Gewährleistung,die Dir hier aber eigentlich, mit Ausnahme im Fall einee evtl. Wandlung  nichts zusätzliches bietet. Bei Problemen habe ich bisher immer mit ADP direkt gesprochen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (28. September 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...ob der Aufpreis zum 2010er lohnt?
> ...wenn ich das gleiche Rad für 2500 inkl erster Inspektion in meiner Nähe kaufen könnte. Meint ihr nicht?
> 
> Bin übrigens 1,84m groß und würde mir das Rad in L kaufen. Bin es bereits am WE gefahren mit 110mm Vorbau und dem Comp-Lenker und war von der Geometrie sehr angetan. Deutlich aufrechter verglichen mit meinem HT.
> ...




Ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt wirst du nur selber nach Probefahrten mit beiden Rädern herausfinden.
Die Frage die ich mir auch stelle, bringe ich mein Rad durch mein Können überhaupt in den Bereich wo ein Unterschied zu spühen ist?
Mit anderen Worten, was hast du drauf...bringst du das Rad in Grenzbereiche?
Ich bin wie du auch 184 und habe wie du sicher gelesen hast ein 2009er in L mit 110 Vorbau und mit B280 Lenker (wie das Cross). Meine Erfahrungen: Super Rad!
Was das 2010er besser kann? Bei den Komponeten finde ich keine großen Unterschiede.
Den Fox-Dömpfer fahre ich jetzt ca. 1500km und habe keine Probleme.
Beim Kauf würde ich auch auf einen lokalen Händler zugehen, 150-200 Preisunterschied sollte es dir wert sein.


----------



## Nismo99 (29. September 2009)

...danke für die Antworten! Das bestätigt mich in meinem Vorhaben -sofern es das 2009er wird- das Bike bei meinem lokalen Händler zu kaufen.   @Waldhase: Ich gehöre ganz sicher nicht zu den Pro-Bikern, die einen großen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Bikes merkt. Ich bewege mein jetziges Bike im Grenzbereich -und letztes Wochenende leider drüber hinaus-, aber an das Kommende werde ich mich erstmal gewöhnen müssen.   Beim Vergleich des 2009er und 2010er C1 ist mir aufgefallen, dass das 2010er mit der Formula RX20 Bremse ausgerüstet ist. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung zu?


----------



## at021971 (29. September 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...danke für die Antworten! Das bestätigt mich in meinem Vorhaben -sofern es das 2009er wird- das Bike bei meinem lokalen Händler zu kaufen......


 
Damit die Entscheidung nicht zu leicht fällt und Du noch mal ein wenig was zum Grübeln hast. Bei www.s-tec-essence.de bekommst du das R.C1 FS Comp gegenwärtig für 2.199 EUR!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. September 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Damit die Entscheidung nicht zu leicht fällt und Du noch mal ein wenig was zum Grübeln hast. Bei www.s-tec-essence.de bekommst du das R.C1 FS Comp gegenwärtig für 2.199 EUR!



nur in (Größe: XS)


----------



## Bildchef (30. September 2009)

...bei mir gibt es das 2009er R.C1 FS 140 CROSS PRO (!!) in neuwertigem Zustand für 2.950.-, falls Interesse besteht ;-))

In Grösse "M" und Ausstattung wie im Katalog (XTR, Formula One etc)

Gruss  Michael


----------



## Nismo99 (30. September 2009)

Hi Thomas,  genau dieses R.C1 FS habe ich gemeint, als ich von dem Discountpreis sprach. Hatte mir noch Pedale und einen anderen Sattel (Selle Italia SLR) reinkalkulieren lassen und bin somit auf 2300 gekommen. Übrigens: Das Model hat einen DT Carbon Dämpfer (Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht) der leichter sein soll als der Fox, und vor allem besitzt er einen Lock-Out.   @Juz71: Das Rad gibt es in mehreren Größen, musst nur mal auf das Drop-Down Menü bei der Größe klicken, dann werden die verfügbaren Größen angezeigt. Laut S-Tec ist es in L noch drei mal verfügbar.   Ich tendiere immer noch zum lokalen Händler wegen Reperaturen/Inspektionen...Für 2500 bekomme ich es übrigens auch mit Pedale (Bärentatzen...auch wenn es nicht state-of-the-art ist) und dem Racesattel von Specialized (Phenom SL) inkl erster Inspektion. Dürfte nicht so übel sein das Angebot http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif  Wahrscheinlich fällt diese Woche noch meine Entscheidung http://si13.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. September 2009)

Bildchef schrieb:


> ...bei mir gibt es das 2009er R.C1 FS 140 CROSS PRO (!!) in neuwertigem Zustand für 2.950.-, falls Interesse besteht ;-))
> 
> In Grösse "M" und Ausstattung wie im Katalog (XTR, Formula One etc)
> 
> Gruss  Michael



du warst doch so begeistert von dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (30. September 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> @Juz71: Das Rad gibt es in mehreren Größen, musst nur mal auf das Drop-Down Menü bei der Größe klicken, dann werden die verfügbaren Größen angezeigt


 
ja auch gerade gesehen, sorry.
Trotzdem ist das 2010 um Welten schöner....(Wippe, Farbe). Beim 2009 ist die Wippe viiiiiiel zu klobig. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache


----------



## at021971 (30. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> nur in (Größe: XS)


 
Ich habe nicht mit S-tec gesprochen, aber im Online Shop kann man alle Größen über pull-down Menü auswählen und bestellen.

Bei den Mengen, in denen S-tec Rotwild Räder verkauft, ist zumindest bei aktuellen Modellen, das Thema Größe auch eigentlich kein Problem.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bildchef (30. September 2009)

Juz71 schrieb:


> du warst doch so begeistert von dem Bike



Bin ich auch!! 

Leider bin ich aber auch ein bisschen Opfer meiner "immer das technisch möglichst Neueste haben wollen" - Sucht. Deshalb würde mich das X1 Edition schon sehr reizen!

Es gibt keinen wirklich VERNÜNFTIGEN Grund sich vom Cross Pro zu trennen, nur die Gier 

Und da ich wegen erhebl. Rückenprobleme schon einige Wochen nicht mehr richtig fahren konnte, ist für mich diese Saison wohl beendet und noch ist das 2009er C1 Cross kein Jahr alt!!

Ich werde jetzt aber nicht unter allen Umständen das Bike annoncieren oder in die Bucht setzen...sollte hier jemand interessiert sein, ist okay, falls nicht, nicht!

Gruss in die Runde

Michael (dessen Technikleidenschaft nicht beim Bike aufhört...  ...)


----------



## at021971 (30. September 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...Das Model hat einen DT Carbon Dämpfer (Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht) der leichter sein soll als der Fox, und vor allem besitzt er einen Lock-Out....


 
Dann entspricht es aber nicht der Abbildung und ist dann auch keine Rotwild R.C1 Comp sondern eine von S-tec individuell aufgebaute oder Variante. 

Ob aber der DT-Swiss Carbon Dämpfer die richtige Wahl bei dem Modell ist? Für ein R.R1/R2 schon. Eventuell auch noch für ein R.GT1/GT2 aber ob das auch die ideale Lösung für die R.C1 Modelle ist?

Der DT-Swiss Carbon (ich habe mittlerweile dessen ist kleinen Bruder, den XM180 an meinem RCC09) sicherlich klasse, sehr leicht und hat einen Lockout. Aber der RP23 biete dafür eine Plattform, die ich aus- und einschalten sowie diese, wenn eingeschaltet in drei Stufen verstellen kann. Zudem wird gesagt, dass Fox die OEM-Dämpfer auf den Hinterbau des jeweiligen Bike Modells speziell abstimmt. Das ist bei dem DT-Swiss Carbon definitiv nicht der Fall, da er für das R.C1 niemals vorgesehen war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nismo99 (30. September 2009)

...der DT Dämpfer ist in der Tat nicht auf dem Bild zu erkennen, aber laut Aussage eines s-tec Mitarbeiters an dem/einem R.C1 FS Comp für 2190 verbaut.   Ich bin aber der Überzeugung, dass der Fox Dämpfer die richtige Wahl für das C1 ist. Habe zwar keine Erfahrungswerte, aber die ADP wird sich was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## at021971 (30. September 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...Ich bin aber der Überzeugung, dass der Fox Dämpfer die richtige Wahl für das C1 ist. Habe zwar keine Erfahrungswerte, aber die ADP wird sich was dabei gedacht haben.


 
Ein Freund hat ein 2008er R.GT1 bei dem ja der RP23 Dämpfer verbaut ist. Dieses Bike hat mit 125 mm etwas mehr Federweg an der Hinterachse als das R.C1 Comp. Ihm ist erst nach längerem Gebrauch aufgefallen, dass der Hebel an diesem Dämpfer nicht zum aktivieren/deaktivieren des Lock-outs dient, sondern stattdessen die Plattform ein-/ausschalte. So musste er sich eingestehen, dass er immer ohne Plattform Unterstützung unterwegs war, ohne sie je zu vermissen. Als ich das Bike Probe gefahren habe, war ich tief beeindruckt, wie sportlich straff das Fahrwerk ist und somit Wippen aktive verhindert ohne jedoch seine Sensibilität, wenn sie denn benötigt wird, einzubüßen. So gesehen kann ich nur positives über den RP23 sagen, der auch noch bei 125 mm Federweg in Verbindung mit dem ALS-Federungssystem und ohne Plattform perfekt funktioniert.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Nismo99 (30. September 2009)

...um diesen Thread noch etwas aufzublähen...habe heute ein Angebot über ein R.C1 FS Comp als Rotwild Testrad unterbreitet bekommen. Ist wohl keine 100Km gefahren worden, minimale Macken für 2k. Ach ja, das Rad ist mit einem 90mm Vorbau versehen. Habe vorhin drauf gesessen und fand es gar nicht soo schlecht. Bin zwar schon die 110mm Variante gefahren und war hellauf begeistert, aber die 90mm Variante ist zumindest vom Sitzenkomfort betrachtet ziemlich cool.  @Waldhase: Du bist anfangs auch die 90mm Variante gefahren, allerdings auf 110mm umgestiegen. War die Sitzposition zu aufrecht?  Gruß, Naim


----------



## Eisdrache (30. September 2009)

Servus!
Da sich meine Freundin und ich imemr mehr mit einem Fully anfreunden, ist vor allem das C1 für uns in den Fokus gerutscht.

1. Das Rotwildfully (gut war nen R1) was ich schon probieren durfte, war sensationell zu fahren .
2. Sieht es richtig toll aus und ist kein 08/15 Rad!
3. Finde ich das Preis/Leistungsverhältniss ganz ansprechend (gemessen am Rahmen etc.)

HAb aber trotzdem noch so nen paar Fragen , die mir unter den Nägeln brennen.

1. Da mein Händler umzieht, hat er die neuen Rotwildmodelle erst ab Februar. Wie schnell liefert denn Rotwild den so im Schnitt ??
Wir haben da nur relativ schlechte Erfahrung mit unserem HT vor 2 Jahren (kein Rotwild) gemacht und da wir nächtes Jahr gern nen transalp fahren möchte, möchte ich auch gern auf ein Fully trainieren.

2. Da meine bessere Hälfte mit dem Women c1 leibäugelt (Sattel soll ja aufblasbar sein ?!?!) und das aber "nur" SLX als Serie hat, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es das C1 für Fraue auch irgendwo mit XT gibt ??


----------



## at021971 (30. September 2009)

Eisdrache schrieb:


> .....
> 1. Da mein Händler umzieht, hat er die neuen Rotwildmodelle erst ab Februar. Wie schnell liefert denn Rotwild den so im Schnitt ??
> Wir haben da nur relativ schlechte Erfahrung mit unserem HT vor 2 Jahren (kein Rotwild) gemacht und da wir nächtes Jahr gern nen transalp fahren möchte, möchte ich auch gern auf ein Fully trainieren.
> 
> 2. Da meine bessere Hälfte mit dem Women c1 leibäugelt (Sattel soll ja aufblasbar sein ?!?!) und das aber "nur" SLX als Serie hat, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es das C1 für Fraue auch irgendwo mit XT gibt ??


 
Zu 1: 
Im Ernstfall kannst Du das selber in die Hand nehmen und das mit ADP direkt regeln. Mein Freund hatte sein R.GT1 über S-tec bestellen wollen. Die hatten aber keines in seiner Größe mehr da. Da es gegen Saisonende ging hatte S-tec auch wenig Hoffnung, dass es noch eines geben würde. Also hat mein Freund direkt bei ADP angerufen und die Verfügbarkeit geprüft. ADP erteilte erst eine Absage, da kein freies Bike mehr im Auftragssystem sichtbar war. ADP hat dann aber umgehend aus eigenem Antrieb zurückgerufen, als ein neu gelieferter Rahmen zur Montage eingebucht wurde. Mein Freund hat das Rad dann bei ADP reserviert und S-tec beauftragt das Bike zu ordern. Wenige Tage später (S-tec machte noch die Grundeinstellungen) war das Rad bei meinem Freund daheim.

Ich hatte seinerzeit meinen Austauschrahmen, da der Rahmen eigentlich nicht mehr im Programm war und obwohl ADP diesen erst noch suchen und dann bei einem Händler abholen mußte, nach 2 Tagen bei mir daheim.

Fazit: Wenn der Rahmen verfügbar ist, stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass Du Dein Bike innerhalb weniger Tage in Deinen Händen hältst.

Zu 2:
Ein guter Händler wechselt Dir einzelne Komponenten auch gehen etwas hochwertigeres aus. Zudem erhalten (manche) Händler, im Gegensatz zum Kunden, auch einzelne R.C1 Rahmen für den individuellen Aufbau.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Oktober 2009)

Eisdrache schrieb:


> Servus!
> Da sich meine Freundin und ich imemr mehr mit einem Fully anfreunden, ist vor allem das C1 für uns in den Fokus gerutscht.
> 
> 1. Das Rotwildfully (gut war nen R1) was ich schon probieren durfte, war sensationell zu fahren .
> ...




Der Sattel ist exclusiv für Rotwild. Er hat kleine Luftkissen, die man (Frau) mit einer integrierten Pumpe anpassen kann. Colle Sache 





MEin Mädel ist auch ganz begeistert.
Klasse, dass es Rotwild gelungen ist ein Frauenbike zu konstruieren, ohne den Rahmen zu verbiegen 
Das sieht woanders ja schon fast peinlich aus :kotz:


----------



## Nismo99 (3. Oktober 2009)

so...die erste tour mit dem R.C1 ist beendet  ein wahnsinns bike! bergauf, bergab...1a. 

habe mich für das promo-rad von rotwild entschieden. war anfangs etwas unsicher wegen den minimalen macken (fotos folgen...vielleicht ), aber nach dem kauf und erst recht nach dem ritt waren alle zweifel beseitigt. 

draufsitzen und wohlfühlen...wie wahr.

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Oktober 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> so...die erste tour mit dem R.C1 ist beendet  ein wahnsinns bike! bergauf, bergab...1a.
> 
> habe mich für das promo-rad von rotwild entschieden. war anfangs etwas unsicher wegen den minimalen macken (fotos folgen...vielleicht ), aber nach dem kauf und erst recht nach dem ritt waren alle zweifel beseitigt.
> 
> ...



Coole Sache.
Da konntest Du bei dem Preis kaum was falsch machen. 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Oktober 2009)

Eisdrache schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> 
> 1. Da mein Händler umzieht, hat er die neuen Rotwildmodelle erst ab Februar. Wie schnell liefert denn Rotwild den so im Schnitt ??
> ...


----------



## waldhase (5. Oktober 2009)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> so...die erste tour mit dem R.C1 ist beendet  ein wahnsinns bike! bergauf, bergab...1a.
> 
> habe mich für das promo-rad von rotwild entschieden. war anfangs etwas unsicher wegen den minimalen macken (fotos folgen...vielleicht ), aber nach dem kauf und erst recht nach dem ritt waren alle zweifel beseitigt.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch zum neuenm Rad, ich bin zur Zeit im Österreich und komme nicht so oft dazu ins Netz zu sehen, wie ich sehe hast du eine Entscheidung gefällt - klasse. Hast du den 90er Vorbau gewählt oder doch 110? Ja, beim 90er saß ich zu aufrecht. 
Noch viele schöne Herbstausritte.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Nismo99 (5. Oktober 2009)

@waldhase: Fahre NOCH den 90er...ich werde mir bald einen 110er drauf machen. Die Woche lass ich ihn noch dran, da noch einige Ausritte geplant sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und ich vorher nicht zu meinem Händler komme.

Viel Spaß noch in Österreich!

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Oktober 2009)

Wie siehts aus? 
HAt schon jemand eins von den 2010 er C1 im Schuppen?
Meiner Info nach sollten die so langsam ausgeliefert werden.........


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2009)

in Bad Aibling verkauft ein Händler ein 2010er R.C1 FS Prototypen, das heißt noch einen mit geradem Oberrohr ohne den hydrogeformten Teil am Übergang zum Sitzrohr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2009)

Gelöscht. Doppelpost!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (16. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Rotwild die neuen Modelle on-line gestellt hat 
www.Rotwild.de

Das C1 gibt es aber nur in einer Farbkombination. Dachte es gibt auch noch einen "Classic" Look 
Das C1 Women für die Mädels ist allerdings dabei


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2009)

Nö, die andere Farb-Variante steht im Text der Ausstattungsbeschreibung. Zudem ist das R.C1 FS Comp anstatt in weiss/silber in schwarz/silber abgebildet. Beim HT ebenso.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (17. Oktober 2009)

Nächstes WE ist Biker-Winteropening und ich überlege ob ich mir noch ein paar schicke Herbst/Winterreifen gönne, dabei habe ich an die Vredestein Bull Lock 2,35 gedacht, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Breite - passen die rein?


----------



## waldhase (17. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat eigentlich schone ein 2010 R.C1 FS und kann berichten...?
Foto wären auch schick.
Allen ein regenfreies WE!
WH


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nö, die andere Farb-Variante steht im Text der Ausstattungsbeschreibung. Zudem ist das R.C1 FS Comp anstatt in weiss/silber in schwarz/silber abgebildet. Beim HT ebenso.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Jetzt habe ich es auch gefunden, danke 
Nur einen Rahmenkit gibt es nicht für das C1, oder?


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich es auch gefunden, danke
> Nur einen Rahmenkit gibt es nicht für das C1, oder?


 
Nö, bei den Einstiegsrädern macht ADP das seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr. Ich vermute mal, dass man da bei den Kompletträdern sehr scharf kalkuliert und ein Einzelrahmen unverhältnismäßig teuer wäre. 

Aber Händler können da sicherlich helfen, da sie wohl auch R.C1 Rahmen für den individuellen Aufbau bekommen. Siehe S-tec.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Oktober 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nö, bei den Einstiegsrädern macht ADP das seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr. Ich vermute mal, dass man da bei den Kompletträdern sehr scharf kalkuliert und ein Einzelrahmen unverhältnismäßig teuer wäre.
> 
> Aber Händler können da sicherlich helfen, da sie wohl auch R.C1 Rahmen für den individuellen Aufbau bekommen. Siehe S-tec.
> 
> ...



War nur 'ne grundsätzliche Frage.
HAbe ja noch mein C1 Cross, und für mein Mädel wäre das C1 Woman in der "Werks-Spec" schon ideal. Zumal die Rotwild Konfiguration echt ordendlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute die Rotwild Softshell Jacke im Schlammeinsatz gehabt - prima Passform und sehr gute Funktion.
Marke "Sehr Empfehlenswert".


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Oktober 2009)

Meinst Du die Team Jacke, die bei Rotwild gerade im Angebot ist?
Suche nämlich auch noch was Passendes bis zum nächsten Sommer


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Team Jacke, die bei Rotwild gerade im Angebot ist?
> Suche nämlich auch noch was Passendes bis zum nächsten Sommer



Genau die ist es, schau doch mal in Hameln nach...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Oktober 2009)

JAcke ist schon cool, aber hatte, gehofft Du beziehst Dich auf 'ne andere Rotwild Jacke, suche was Dezenteres. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Winterschlussverkauf, bevor die neuen Klamotten reinkommen.


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> JAcke ist schon cool, aber hatte, gehofft Du beziehst Dich auf 'ne andere Rotwild Jacke, suche was Dezenteres. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen Winterschlussverkauf, bevor die neuen Klamotten reinkommen.



Wenn ich mir die Jacke bei Rotwild ansehe, so ist das nicht die gleiche wie meine. Es gibt keine Brusttasche nur ein Rotwildlogo auf der Brust. Eine Oberarmtasche und RCD steht dezent auf den Ärmeln. Ich weiß auch nicht welches Model es ist, es ist auch nicht die Jacke, die als Abbildung bei FunCorner zu sehen ist..!?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Oktober 2009)

Die bei Rotwild im Angebot ist, ist diese hier:
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=308


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Die bei Rotwild im Angebot ist, ist diese hier:
> http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=308



Ja, eine schöne Jacke aber keine Softshell Jacke.
In Hameln gibt es diese:http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A004491

nur leider wurde mir nicht diese geliefert.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ja, eine schöne Jacke aber keine Softshell Jacke.
> In Hameln gibt es diese:http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&product=A004491
> 
> nur leider wurde mir nicht diese geliefert.



Schick, nur schade, dass Du Sie nicht bekommen hast 
Werde wohl direkt im Rotwild Shop bestellen, hat bisher immer gut geklappt.
Hat aber noch Zeit. Komme gerade sowieso nicht zum Radeln


----------



## waldhase (18. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Schick, nur schade, dass Du Sie nicht bekommen hast
> Werde wohl direkt im Rotwild Shop bestellen, hat bisher immer gut geklappt.
> Hat aber noch Zeit. Komme gerade sowieso nicht zum Radeln



Die die ich bekommen habe gefällt mir sogar noch besser, weil sehr dezent auszieht.
So sah sie heute aus, etwas Schlamm incl.




Vielleicht weiß ja jemand welches Model es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

schaut doch in den Katalog 2010, Seite 68 Nr. 13.....   das sieht eigentlich danach aus, oder?

Grüße


----------



## waldhase (19. Oktober 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schaut doch in den Katalog 2010, Seite 68 Nr. 13.....   das sieht eigentlich danach aus, oder?
> 
> Grüße



Ja du hast recht, dann haben die also die 2010er Jacke zum Sonderpreis geliefert, sieht eh besser aus als die 2009er.
Danke fürs suchen.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Oktober 2009)

Soviel Glück muss man mal haben   ;-)    gratuliere!!!! Überlege gerade ob ich mir auch eine bestelle   ;-)


----------



## waldhase (19. Oktober 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Soviel Glück muss man mal haben   ;-)    gratuliere!!!! Überlege gerade ob ich mir auch eine bestelle   ;-)



Nicht lange überlegen, notfalls schickst du die Jacke wieder zurück....!
Viel Erfolg.
WH.


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


>


Cool
Bitte Sonntag tragen
Das ist ja hier Corporate Identity par excellence
Da mach ich mit:





Die haben aber auch schicke Sachen...
LG, G-K-R


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Oktober 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Cool
> Bitte Sonntag tragen
> Das ist ja hier Corporate Identity par excellence
> Da mach ich mit:
> ...



Coole Jacke Waldhase 
Habe Sie auch gerade im Katalog entdeckt. Hat noch das alte Logo, so dass Rotwild die jetzt wohl ausverkauft.
Was soll die denn kosten?
Denke das wäre noch was für mich....

Nur G-K-R was issn hier los.
Rotwild Klamotten und Canyon fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (19. Oktober 2009)

hey, ich hab auch noch n paar rotwild sachen hier liegen. 

downhillhose
freerideshort
kurzarmtrikot

sehr funktional und optisch können die sachen auch was. warum also wegtun


----------



## waldhase (19. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Coole Jacke Waldhase
> Habe Sie auch gerade im Katalog entdeckt. Hat noch das alte Logo, so dass Rotwild die jetzt wohl ausverkauft.



Apropos altes Logo, das auf der Jacke sieht so aus:



kuck doch mal in den Katalog 2010 auf Seite 68!



alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Nur G-K-R was issn hier los.
> Rotwild Klamotten und Canyon fahren



Günther darf dass, er arbeitet sich über die Kleidung zum Bike hoch.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Oktober 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Apropos altes Logo, kuck doch mal in den Katalog 2010 auf Seite 68!



Stimmt ist wohl für ein paar Klamotten noch ein Logo-Übergangsjahr.
Was kostet die JAcke denn jetzt?


----------



## waldhase (19. Oktober 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Stimmt ist wohl für ein paar Klamotten noch ein Logo-Übergangsjahr.
> Was kostet die JAcke denn jetzt?



Kuckste hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6448967&postcount=484

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6449713&postcount=488


----------



## waldhase (26. Oktober 2009)

Welche Reifenempfehlungen gibt es aktuell?
Wer fährt den neuen NobbyNic?
Wer fährt FatAlbert?
Wer fährt Vredestein Bull Lock?
Wer fährt Maxxis SwampThing?

Ziel 2,4er Reifen mit wenig Druck zu fahren, außerdem natürlich für Herbst-Winter- Verhältnisse.


----------



## acid-driver (26. Oktober 2009)

conti rubberqueen.


----------



## waldhase (26. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> conti rubberqueen.



Ich bin sicher kein Grammzähler, aber der RubberOueen ist deutlich schwerer als der SwampThing und der Bull Lock, welchen Grund gibt es für Dich? Oder keine Erfahrung damit?


----------



## acid-driver (26. Oktober 2009)

also ich bin vorher den maxxis ardent in 2.4 vorne gefahren. dann hab ich ihn vorne durch die queen ersetzt. 

gerade bei matsch und rutschigen flächen greift die queen deutlich besser als der ardent. 
auch nasse wurzeln gefallen ihr besser als manch anderen kollegen. 

nobby nix bitte nicht für den winter kaufen


----------



## at021971 (26. Oktober 2009)

Gewichtsangaben der Hersteller würde ich nicht trauen. Ich habe durch das Zerlegen meines RCC09 alle Teile gewogen. Dabei sind auch 3 Continental Mountain Kings Protection in 2,2" gewogen worden. Zwei wogen 543 und 542 g. Der Dritte aber 683 g. Conti gibt den Reifen mit 620 g an. Man sieht, die Streuung kann hier sehr groß sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (26. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> also ich bin vorher den maxxis ardent in 2.4 vorne gefahren. dann hab ich ihn vorne durch die queen ersetzt.
> 
> gerade bei matsch und rutschigen flächen greift die queen deutlich besser als der ardent.
> auch nasse wurzeln gefallen ihr besser als manch anderen kollegen.
> ...



OK nix Nobby.
Und mit Swampthing und Bull Lock keine Erfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (26. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte immer der swampthing wäre noch ne spur "fetter" als alles andere. oder gibts den mittlerweile in freeridekarkasse?

vredestein-reifen hatte ich noch nie


----------



## waldhase (26. Oktober 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ich dachte immer der swampthing wäre noch ne spur "fetter" als alles andere. oder gibts den mittlerweile in freeridekarkasse?
> 
> vredestein-reifen hatte ich noch nie



Kuckse hier:
http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_swampthing.html

http://www.silberfische.net/vredestein_xc-vredestein_bulllock.html


----------



## acid-driver (26. Oktober 2009)

von den beiden würde ich glaube ich den maxxis nehmen. 
mein ardent zeigt hinten selbst nach 500km kaum abnutzungserscheinungen.


----------



## dirt_rider (28. Oktober 2009)

Habe gestern von meinem Händler gehört das ich wohl erst in der 47KW mit der Lieferung meines neuen Rotwild Hobels rechnen kann. 
Ist natürlich nicht so dolle, aber freue mich trotzdem riesig auf das Teil. 

Erste Eindrücke und Fotos werde ich natürlich umgehend zum Besten geben.


----------



## jimih1968 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, weiss jemand welcher Steuersatz im R.C1 FS Cross 2009 verbaut ist?


----------



## acid-driver (31. Oktober 2009)

ohne es zu wissen sag ich mal acros i22 rotwild edition


----------



## waldhase (1. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> ohne es zu wissen sag ich mal acros i22 rotwild edition



Da stellt sich mir die Frage, gibt es Baupläne bzw. Teileliste für das R.C1 FS 2009? Denn wenn ich in ein paar Jahre neue Lager für den Hinterbau oder ein neuen Steuersatz benötige, wäre es hilfreich auf diesen Plan zurückzugreifen oder? Wer weiß was???


----------



## jimih1968 (1. November 2009)

für den hinterbau bietet rotwild eine sehr detailierte reparaturanleitung mit ersatzteilliste.

die steuersatzfrage ist ungeklärt, da die oben genannte acros i22 aussage, vermutlich nicht korrekt ist, da im bike ein full integrated steuersatz ist.


----------



## acid-driver (1. November 2009)

also ich seh in waldhases c1 keinen full-integrated 

und in dem vom alex auch nicht. 

in meinem ht war auch keiner verbaut. 


somit ist in sämtlichen c1 von 08-09 kein full-integrated-steuersatz zu finden. 


somit ist deine aussage vermutlich nicht korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimih1968 (1. November 2009)

ich lasse mich gerne belehren und bin für jede info dankbar. ich dachte, dass full integrated bedeutet, dass beide lager im steuerrohr sitzen. weisst du, um welchen steuersatz es sich im modelljahr 2009 handelt? ist die aussage von acid-driver doch korrekt? danke für eure infos.


----------



## waldhase (1. November 2009)

Gibt es denn nun Unterlagen über verbaute Teile????????


----------



## jimih1968 (1. November 2009)

wie bereits erwähnt bietet rotwild für den hinterbau eine sehr detailierte beschreibung an.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. November 2009)

Optimal wäre es natürlich, wenn man auch solche Teile direkt bei Rotwild kaufen könnte.
Habe aber auf der Rotwild  Homepage unter Parts nix entdeckt.


----------



## waldhase (1. November 2009)

jimih1968 schrieb:


> wie bereits erwähnt bietet rotwild für den hinterbau eine sehr detailierte beschreibung an.




Meinst du diese: 
http://service.rotwild.de/images/data/Rotwild_DVD/MANUALS/MTB-XM-LINKAGE-Assembly.pdf

Wenn ja, hier sind die Lager nur mit Rotwildbezeichnungen aufgeführt, obwohl handelsübliche Lager verwendet werde.


----------



## acid-driver (1. November 2009)

full integrated, bedeutet, dass die schalen komplett im steuerrohr sitzen. das ist meist bei carbonrahmen der fall. 

bei den rotwilds sind meist semi-integrierte steuersätze verbaut. das bedeutet, dass die steuersätze "halb" im steuerrohr verschwinden. sieht dann so aus.





@ lagersucher

äußerst wenige hersteller geben die genaue bezeichnung der lager preis. 
gerade ein premiumhersteller wie rotwild kann auf standard-lager allein wegen des namens ordentlich kohle draufschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. November 2009)

Klasse Beschreibung mit diy 
Nur wo bekommt man die LAger her, wenn man nicht unbedingt zum Rotwild Händler möchte?


----------



## waldhase (1. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> äußerst wenige hersteller geben die genaue bezeichnung der lager preis.
> gerade ein premiumhersteller wie rotwild kann auf standard-lager allein wegen des namens ordentlich kohle draufschlagen...



Wenn die Lager ausgebaut sind müsste die Industriebezeichnung auf den Lagern stehen (vermute ich). Zumindest ist das bei Stumpi so gewesen.


----------



## acid-driver (1. November 2009)

joah, solange sie beim ausbauen nicht beschädigt/zerstört werden sollte man da zumindest was messen können. mit den maßen dann zum lagerhändler 

hab aber auch schon von fällen gehört, bei denen die lager extra für einen hersteller gebaut wurden. die konnte man dann nur über kontakte oder den händler beziehen.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> joah, solange sie beim ausbauen nicht beschädigt/zerstört werden sollte man da zumindest was messen können. mit den maßen dann zum lagerhändler
> 
> hab aber auch schon von fällen gehört, bei denen die lager extra für einen hersteller gebaut wurden. die konnte man dann nur über kontakte oder den händler beziehen.



Dann also wohl doch nur Händler.
Fände es prima, wenn es neben Schaltaugen, Inlays,....auch solche Teile für die Frickler im Rotwild Shop gäbe


----------



## acid-driver (1. November 2009)

naja evtl kann der händler die auch ausbauen und gucken, obs normale lager gibt. 

früher gabs übrigens mal den acros-steuersatz im rotwild-shop


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. November 2009)

Komisch, dass es die nicht mehr gibt, zumal die Schalen wie auf Deinem Bild zu sehen Rotwild "gebranded" sind, wäre es schön Originalteile zu bekommen.

Letztendlich egal, brauche auf absehbare Zeit keine neuen LAger


----------



## jimih1968 (1. November 2009)

an waldhase: genau diese anleitung meine ich. dort sind die lager mit DIN angaben bezeichnet, das ist doch das was benötigt wird! oder wünscht sich hier jemand etwas anderes? 
an acid-driver:  der steuersatz meines r.c1 fs cross (auslieferung 10/2009) sieht so nicht aus, der rotwild ring ist nicht vorhanden und das obere wie das untere lager sind komplett im steuerrohr.


----------



## acid-driver (1. November 2009)

jimih1968 schrieb:


> an waldhase: genau diese anleitung meine ich. dort sind die lager mit DIN angaben bezeichnet, das ist doch das was benötigt wird! oder wünscht sich hier jemand etwas anderes?
> an acid-driver:  der steuersatz meines r.c1 fs cross (auslieferung 10/2009) sieht so nicht aus, der rotwild ring ist nicht vorhanden und das obere wie das untere lager sind komplett im steuerrohr.




bild?


----------



## jimih1968 (2. November 2009)




----------



## jimih1968 (2. November 2009)

hier bringe ich leider kein foto rein.
in meinem album ist nun ein bild des steuersatze oben zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. November 2009)

sag ich doch. acros i22


----------



## grosser (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin letztes Wochenende ausgiebig ein 2010er R.C.1 FS Testbike Größe S gefahren!
Ich war so überrascht von den Fahreigenschaften, dass ich es heute meinem Händler zu einem mehr als günstigen Preis abgeschatzt habe!
Eine kleine Abweichung zur Serie ist, dass eine Fox F120 RL FIT verbaut ist!
Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich gleich wohl gefühlt hatte, als würde ich es schon ewig fahren, da kommt mein Liteville 301 MK2 nicht mit!


----------



## waldhase (2. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin letztes Wochenende ausgiebig ein 2010er R.C.1 FS Testbike Größe S gefahren!
> Ich war so überrascht von den Fahreigenschaften, dass ich es heute meinem Händler zu einem mehr als günstigen Preis abgeschatzt habe!
> Eine kleine Abweichung zur Serie ist, dass eine Fox F120 RL FIT verbaut ist!
> Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich gleich wohl gefühlt hatte, als würde ich es schon ewig fahren, da kommt mein Liteville 301 MK2 nicht mit!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Bike!
Weißt du, worin der Unterschied bei der Fox F120 RL mit "FIT" besteht?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin letztes Wochenende ausgiebig ein 2010er R.C.1 FS Testbike Größe S gefahren!
> Ich war so überrascht von den Fahreigenschaften, dass ich es heute meinem Händler zu einem mehr als günstigen Preis abgeschatzt habe!
> Eine kleine Abweichung zur Serie ist, dass eine Fox F120 RL FIT verbaut ist!
> Zu den Fahreigenschaften kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mich gleich wohl gefühlt hatte, als würde ich es schon ewig fahren, da kommt mein Liteville 301 MK2 nicht mit!



Dann sind die 2010er anscheinend jetzt im Handel
Wann bekommst Du Dein neues Teil Grosser?!
Bin mal gespannt, wann wir die ersten 2010er C1 Bilder in freier Wildbahn sehen.
Ach ja,
Glückwunsch zum Bike 
Grosser und dann XS Rahmen ??


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dann sind die 2010er anscheinend jetzt im Handel



..ach


----------



## Bolzer1711 (6. November 2009)

Hallo,

verstehe ich aber nicht.....   war heute bei meinem Rotwildhändler und der hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er Anfang der Woche mit Rotwild telefoniert habe. Von dort hat er die Info erhalten, dass die bestellten Bikes erst in ca. 3 Wochen geliefert werden.

Bekommen die Händler die Bikes zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten?


Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (6. November 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verstehe ich aber nicht.....   war heute bei meinem Rotwildhändler und der hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er Anfang der Woche mit Rotwild telefoniert habe. Von dort hat er die Info erhalten, dass die bestellten Bikes erst in ca. 3 Wochen geliefert werden.
> Bekommen die Händler die Bikes zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten?
> Grüße Bolzer1711



Die Händler ordern halt unterschiedlich, einige bestellen schon zur Messe, andere warten erst einmal ab wie die Nachfrage ist und/oder verkaufen erst einmal die 09er Räder. Bei FunCorner haben sie gesagt, dass die ersten Räder "wohl" ca. Anfang Dez. in den Laden.


----------



## Kairo (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
habe mir die Woche ein neues Bike geholt. (Foto in meinem Album) Das Einsatzgebiet ist All Mountain, Enduro und Touren. Gewicht liegt  bei 12,7 kg (Größe XL incl. Pedalen). 2009er Rahmen (gab´s günstig) mit Custom-Aufbau. Farblich finde ich es sehr gelungen. Für Fragen und Anregungen bin ich immer offen.


----------



## waldhase (7. November 2009)

Kairo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir die Woche ein neues Bike geholt. (Foto in meinem Album) Das Einsatzgebiet ist All Mountain, Enduro und Touren. Gewicht liegt  bei 12,7 kg (Größe XL incl. Pedalen). 2009er Rahmen (gab´s günstig) mit Custom-Aufbau. Farblich finde ich es sehr gelungen. Für Fragen und Anregungen bin ich immer offen.



Schickes Rad, welche Felgen sind das?
Reifen sind sicher Geschnackssache, ich habe die MountainKing nach 200km ausgetauscht. Erst in RoRo jetzt in FatAlbert 2.4. Gerade auf Singletrails fahren sich 2.4 Reifen super.
Ansonsten wirst du viel Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. November 2009)

Also ich seh nix


----------



## waldhase (7. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Also ich seh nix



Ist Nebel bei Euch?


----------



## Kairo (7. November 2009)

Moin,

die Fotos sind in meinem Album, einfach links auf FOTOS klicken.

Felgen sind Crossmax ST 2010 mit weissen Naben und der weissen Speiche. Die Reifen sind der absolute Hammer. Der Rollwiderstand ist etwas höher aber der Grip ist unvergleichbar, für die deutschen Mittelgebirge genau richtig.


----------



## waldhase (7. November 2009)

Kairo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Fotos sind in meinem Album, einfach links auf FOTOS klicken.
> 
> Felgen sind Crossmax ST 2010 mit weissen Naben und der weissen Speiche. Die Reifen sind der absolute Hammer. Der Rollwiderstand ist etwas höher aber der Grip ist unvergleichbar, für die deutschen Mittelgebirge genau richtig.



Ich sehe du fährst die 2.4 Version ich hatte die 2.2 als Originalversion drauf. Mit wieviel Luftdruck fährst du, bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Kairo (7. November 2009)

~ 97kg, hinten 3,5 Bar, vorne 3,0 Bar

Teste mich langsam an das richtige Setup heran, hab das Rad ja erst seit einer Woche.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ist Nebel bei Euch?



Nee Sonne, mit roten XXXX auf'm Screen, da wo Bilder sein sollten.
Nettes Bike Kairo, habs in Deinem Album gefunden.
Viel Spass damit 
Hoffe Du nimmst es im Bikepark nicht so hart ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kairo (7. November 2009)

Danke!
In den Bikepark wollte ich eigentlich nicht damit, da würde es sich nicht lange halten. Für den Park habe ich immer noch mein Switch. Für Touren war mir mein altes New Slayer etwas zu schwer und zu träge, daher musste es für das Rotwild weichen. Und die neuen RM Altitüde gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## grosser (7. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Dann sind die 2010er anscheinend jetzt im Handel
> Wann bekommst Du Dein neues Teil Grosser?!
> Bin mal gespannt, wann wir die ersten 2010er C1 Bilder in freier Wildbahn sehen.
> Ach ja,
> ...



Hallo,
das wurde wahrscheinlich missverstanden!
Das Bike ist ähm war ein 2010 Testbike, das hatte mein Händler von der Messe gleich mitgenommen. Ich habe es ihm halt abgeschwatzt!
Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. November 2009)

Cool, dann bist Du mit Sicherheit der 1. 2010er C1 Besitzer. 
Zwar kein Serienbike, aber egal

War es das 





oder das Bike? 





Da Fully, kann es ja nur das Obere sein, richtig?


----------



## waldhase (7. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das wurde wahrscheinlich missverstanden!
> Das Bike ist ähm war ein 2010 Testbike, das hatte mein Händler von der Messe gleich mitgenommen. Ich habe es ihm halt abgeschwatzt!
> Gruß



Na dann zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos oder darfst du die nicht zeigen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. November 2009)

genau


----------



## grosser (8. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Na dann zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos oder darfst du die nicht zeigen



Mach ich morgen! 
Hatte noch keine Zeit!
Es ist das obere in der Farbe Weiß!
Ich habe aber das Schaltwerk und Shifter gegen Sram Grip-shift und x.9 getauscht.

Gruß


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Mach ich morgen!
> Hatte noch keine Zeit!
> Es ist das obere in der Farbe Weiß!
> Ich habe das Schaltwerk und Shifter gegen Sram Grip-shift /x.9 getauscht.
> ...



Cool 
Wundert mich, dass der Händler Dir das Bike gegeben hat.
Jetzt hat er keinen Vorführer mehr 

Gut für Dich......


----------



## grosser (8. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Cool
> Wundert mich, dass der Händler Dir das Bike gegeben hat.
> Jetzt hat er keinen Vorführer mehr
> 
> Gut für Dich......



Wir kennen uns schon länger, da hatte er sogar noch kein Bike-Shop!


----------



## grosser (9. November 2009)

So, hab jetzt ein paar Bilder!
Leider aber nur Garagenbilder, wegen dem Sauwetter!




















Was ich noch abändere ist die Bremsanlage Formula R1 oder Avid Elexir CR Carbon und einen Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer Lenker! 
Gruß


----------



## at021971 (9. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich noch abändere ist......Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer Lenker!
> Gruß


 
Bei Deinem teilweise weissen Vorbau passt doch der auch teilweise in weiss gehaltene Rotwild Low Rizer B160 wesenlich besser, als dort so ein Ritchey Allerweltsteil zu integrieren. Ich würde mir das noch mal überlegen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (9. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bei Deinem teilweise weissen Vorbau passt doch der auch teilweise in weiss gehaltene Rotwild Low Rizer B160 wesenlich besser, als dort so ein Ritchey Allerweltsteil zu integrieren. Ich würde mir das noch mal überlegen.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hallo Thomas,
wo kann ich mir den im Netz mal an schauen bzw. was kostet das Teil?
Danke


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> wo kann ich mir den im Netz mal an schauen bzw. was kostet das Teil?
> Danke


 
























Bessere Bilder waren auf die Schnelle und bei den aktuellen Lichtverhältnissen nicht drin! 

Aber ich hoffe, Du kannst Dir ein Bild von Zusammenwirken der drei Komponenten machen.

Im I-Net gibt es ien paar Händler, die das Online anbieten. www.fun-corner.de gehört wohl dazu.

Preis des Lenkers liegt wohl so bei ~ 120 EUR. Stem hast Du ja schon, kommt aber auf ~ 100 EUR. Seatpost koste so ~ 130 EUR.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> wo kann ich mir den im Netz mal an schauen bzw. was kostet das Teil?
> Danke



Schau doch einfach im Rowild-Shop nach, dort kannst du auch direkt bestellen. Für Teile die du dort nicht findest, anrufen bzw, Mail schicken.

Hier z.B der Lenker:
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=248

Sattelstütze:
http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=253


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Bessere Bilder waren auf die Schnelle und bei den aktuellen Lichtverhältnissen nicht drin!
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, Du kannst Dir ein Bild von Zusammenwirken der drei Komponenten machen.
> 
> ...



Das ist ein tolles Lager, hast du diese Teile immer so zuhause parat?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Frechheit, will auch Eins
> Sag nur du hast auch noch ein R1
> Glückwunsch zum Bike


----------



## alex_RCC03 (10. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das ist ein tolles Lager, hast du diese Teile immer so zuhause parat?



Glaube Thomas baut sich gerade ein GT1 auf........
Finde auch die Rotwild Teile passen super 
Nur über Rotwild kann man die glaube ich nicht bestellen.
Sind zwar im Shop zu finden, aber mit dem Hinweis "nur über den Handel"


----------



## grosser (10. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach im Rowild-Shop nach, dort kannst du auch direkt bestellen. Für Teile die du dort nicht findest, anrufen bzw, Mail schicken.
> 
> Hier z.B der Lenker:
> http://shop.rotwild.de/product_info.php?products_id=248
> ...



Danke für die Bilder und Tips!
Ich werde heute mal meinen Kumpel/Händler anrufen, der soll mir das Teil besorgen!
GRuß


----------



## grosser (10. November 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> grosser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder und Tips!
> Ich werde heute mal meinen Kumpel/Händler anrufen, der soll mir das Teil besorgen!
> GRuß



Das ist natürlich am einfachsten und du sparst die Versandkosten. Grundsätzlich kannst du die Teile im Rotwild-Shop bestellen, bei mir sagt das System nicht, dass die Teile nur der Händler bestellen kann. Voraussetzung ist jedoch, dass du dich bei Rotwild registriert hast!
Dadurch verlängert sich u.a. die Garantie auf dein BIKE auf 3 Jahre (also machen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Das ist ein tolles Lager, hast du diese Teile immer so zuhause parat?


 
Nö, wie Alex schon sagt, reift in meinen 4 Wänden gerade eine R.GT1 heran. Mir fehlt noch eine schwarze Fox Talas, der dazu passende LRS und Bremsen. Beim LRS schwanke ich noch zwischen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 und Fulcrum Red Metal Zero in rot/schwarz. Die Scheibenbremse wird wohl eine Magure Marta SL in rot.

Alles hängt an der Talas, da diese in schwarz nahezu nicht frei zu bekommen ist. So heißt es Warten bis mein Händler eine aufgetrieben (hoffentlich diese Woche) hat oder wenn das nicht klappt, sich eine andere Gelegenheit bietet. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich günstig eine Cube AMS Pro 100 aus den Resten meines RCC.09 aufgebaut.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nö, wie Alex schon sagt, reift in meine 4 Wänden gerade eine R.GT1 heran. Mir fehlt noch eine schwarze Fox Talas, der dazu passende LRS und Bremsen. Beim LRS schwanke ich noch zwischen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 und Fulcrum Red Metal Zero in rot/schwarz. Die Scheibenbremse wir wohl eine Magure Marta SL in rot.
> 
> Alles hängt an der Talas, da diese in schwarz nahzu nicht frei zu bekommen ist. So heißt es Warten bis mein Händler eine aufgetrieben (hoffentlich diese Woche) hat oder wenn das nicht klappt, sich eine andere Gelegenheit bietet. Inder Zwischenzeit habe ich günstig eine Cube AMS Pro 100 aus den resten meines RCC.09 aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Hast du schon bei Fun Corner angerufen, ich war letzte Woche dort und die hatten Die Talas statt für 999,- für 499,- im Laden stehen. Ich weiss aber nicht ob die in Schwarz und heute noch welche da sind (sind nicht im Internet).


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> ......Grundsätzlich kannst du die Teile im Rotwild-Shop bestellen, bei mir sagt das System nicht, dass die Teile nur der Händler bestellen kann...


 
Das macht bei mir keinen Unterschied. Obwohl registriert und eingeloggt kann ich die Teile nicht direkt über Rotwild bestellen.

Bei www.otto-bikes.de gibt es 
- B160 Carbon Low Rizer für 99 EUR
- S120 Alu Stem für 94 EUR
- P180 Carbon Post habe sie leider nicht

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hast du schon bei Fun Corner angerufen, ich war letzte Woche dort und die hatten Die Talas statt für 999,- für 499,- im Laden stehen. Ich weiss aber nicht ob die in Schwarz und heute noch welche da sind (sind nicht im Internet).


 
Ok, danke für den Hinweis. Ich muß aber meinem Händler noch eine Change geben, da er die Talas mit einem Bike für eine Anderen Kunden bei einem anderen Hersteller bestellt hat. Wenn das nichts wird, dann rufe ich bei Fun-Corner an. 

Wenn das alles nicht klappt, werde ich halt eine glänzend schwarze Talas 32 150 RLC bestellen, die ich in einem Onlineshop gefunden habe und eigentlich für ein Scott Genius vorgesehen war. Das R.GT1 ist scheinbar eh auf 130 mm Federweg ausgelegt und so kann man es gut auf der mittleren Stufe fahren und hat für den Downhill einige zusätzliche Reserven.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (10. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Nö, wie Alex schon sagt, reift in meinen 4 Wänden gerade eine R.GT1 heran. Mir fehlt noch eine schwarze Fox Talas, der dazu passende LRS und Bremsen. Beim LRS schwanke ich noch zwischen DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 und Fulcrum Red Metal Zero in rot/schwarz. Die Scheibenbremse wird wohl eine Magure Marta SL in rot.
> 
> Alles hängt an der Talas, da diese in schwarz nahezu nicht frei zu bekommen ist. So heißt es Warten bis mein Händler eine aufgetrieben (hoffentlich diese Woche) hat oder wenn das nicht klappt, sich eine andere Gelegenheit bietet. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich günstig eine Cube AMS Pro 100 aus den Resten meines RCC.09 aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
den DT Swiss Tricon XM 1550 Laufradsatz hatte ich auch schon in den Händen bei meinem Händler!
Einfach schön und genial, nur kann man da leider kaum noch was selber machen! Ich baue meine Laufradsätze meistens selbst zusammen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2009)

Das war aber dann ein Vorführ-LRS? Soviel ich weiß, sind die noch nicht ausgeliefert, man kann sie noch nirgends bestellen! Ich möchte mir den nämlich auch holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (10. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das war aber dann ein Vorführ-LRS? Soviel ich weiß, sind die noch nicht ausgeliefert, man kann sie noch nirgends bestellen! Ich möchte mir den nämlich auch holen.



Mein Händler ist etwas schneller wie Andere! Er hat wahrscheinlich gute Beziehungen! Ich habe ja auch schon das 2010er R.C1 als einzigster
Meine 2. Bestellung Liteville 301 MK8 läuft noch, mal gespannt wann der Rahmen kommt!


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das macht bei mir keinen Unterschied. Obwohl registriert und eingeloggt kann ich die Teile nicht direkt über Rotwild bestellen.
> Gruß
> Thomas



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, bei mir geht es!
Vielleicht mal bei ADP anrufen oder weiter beim Händler bestellen.


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

Hast Recht. Man kann die Teile im Shop auswählen und in den Warenkorb legen, obwohl da immer noch steht, dass diese Teile nur über den Handel zu beziehen sind.

Ob das dann aber auch abgewickelt wird oder ob dieses nur ein Bug in der Shop-SW ist...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. November 2009)

Sieht wirklich gut aus das C1 von grosser, die Farbe grau wirkt auch "dunkler", eher wie anthrazit....   im Katalog von Rotwild sieht das "heller" aus. Kann natürlich mit der Farbwiedergabe des Bildes zu tun haben.

Muss dazu anmerken, dass ich nicht der "weiss"-Fan bin und das C1 auf mich recht blass wirkt. Das schwarz/grau ist mir dann auch zu einheitlich....   mein Wunsch: entweder ganz uni (wie X1) oder es muss ein richtiger Kontrast (wie C2) in schwarz/weiss sein. Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten.....   

Bin noch an der Farbauswahl, das anthrazit würde mir sehr zusagen, ein Hoffnungsschimmer.....      werde ich mir mal nächste Woche anschauen. Habe von meinem Händler eine Mail bekommen, dass ein Leihbike zur Ansicht zur Verfügung steht.

Ist die Fox FIT-Gabel jetzt serienmäßig oder nur drauf weil es ein "Ausstellungsstück" war?

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (10. November 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Ist die Fox FIT-Gabel jetzt serienmäßig oder nur drauf weil es ein "Ausstellungsstück" war?
> 
> Grüße Bolzer1711



Mein Händler meint in der Serie wäre die Gabel ohne FIT!
Die FIT hätte den Vorteil, dass sie geringfügig leichter wäre und die Wartung nur um die 70 kosten würde!?!
Laut Katalog ist sie ohne Fit!


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

Ich muß Dich leider enttäschen, aber das R.C1 ist in Wirklichkeit in weiß und metalicsilber gehalten. Es erscheint nur auf den Fotos so dunkel.

Das R.C2 ist hingegen aus Carbon und deshalb schwarz, da es dort nur klarlackiert ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (10. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich muß Dich leider enttäschen, aber das R.C1 ist in Wirklichkeit in weiß und metalicsilber gehalten. Es erscheint nur auf den Fotos so dunkel.
> 
> Das R.C2 ist hingegen aus Carbon und deshalb schwarz, da es dort nur klarlackiert ist.
> 
> ...



Mein Rad hat ja auch sehr viel Weiß und das paßt auch super, dieses Jahr würde ich von Farbgebung das X1 auswählen.


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das war aber dann ein Vorführ-LRS? Soviel ich weiß, sind die noch nicht ausgeliefert, man kann sie noch nirgends bestellen! Ich möchte mir den nämlich auch holen.


 
Die Einzigen, die online die DT Swiss Tricon Laufräder schon im Programm haben, sind www.bike-components.de. Da habe ich aber vor rund einer Woche wegen einem Liefertermin nachgefragt, da im Shop nur '20 Tage oder mehr' angegeben wird.
Fazit: Die hatten selber keine Information wann die Laufräder verfügbar sein werden und empfahlen, in 2 Woche noch mal nachzufragen. Das werde ich machen, sobald ich sicher bin, welche Achse die Talas letztendlich hat.

Preis liegt bei denen bei 719,00 EUR und damit mehr als 100 EUR über dem Fulcrum Red Metal Zero.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Mein Rad hat ja auch sehr viel Weiß und das paßt auch super, dieses Jahr würde ich von Farbgebung das X1 auswählen.


 
Neben R.S1, R.R2 und R.R1 ist das R.X1 wohl das gelungenste Rad des Jahrgangs 2010. Auch wenn das R.C1 und das R.C2 in weiß wirklich nicht schlecht aussehen, fehlt ihrem Design meines Erachtens irgendwie das Rotwildtypische.

Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist die R.C1 Version in silber und schwarz. Merkwürdigerweise, war das aber laut ADP Aussage von der Eurobike, die Version mit den meisten Vorbestellungen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (10. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Ich muß Dich leider enttäschen, aber das R.C1 ist in Wirklichkeit in weiß und metalicsilber gehalten. Es erscheint nur auf den Fotos so dunkel.
> 
> Das R.C2 ist hingegen aus Carbon und deshalb schwarz, da es dort nur klarlackiert ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

den Lenker habe ich montiert, sieht super aus und war ein +++ Tipp!

Zur Farbe:
das Metallic-Anthrazit ist so dunkel wie auf den Fotos!!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. November 2009)

Also dann müßten sie in der Serien noch was geändert haben. Auf der Eurobike war das R.C1 weiss/silbergraumetallic. Und das Silbergraumetallic war deutlich heller als es Anthrazit ist. Es war aber durchaus dunkler als die silbergrau Metalliclackierung, die Rotwild seit der Abkehr vom puren Alu, meist verwendete. Richtig schwarz ist hingegen das R.R1 FS im unteren Teil des Rahmens. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (11. November 2009)

Habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen weiss, aber es ist halt nicht so ganz meine Farbe...   anthrazit oder schwarz liegen mir mehr.

Vielleicht ist das C1 von grosser ein Vorserienmodell, zeigt ja auch die Gabel, bei dem noch das ein oder andere Detail ausprobiert wurde bevor man sich auf das Serienfinish geeinigt hat.

Habe damals mein 2006er Epic auch Ende Oktober 2005 bekommen. Alle Specialized, die ich bis heute mit der gleichen Farbe gesehen habe, haben und hatten deutlich dunkler abgesetzte Schriftzüge und Decals.

Zu meinem Leidwesen denke ich hat Thomas recht, es wird ein helleres silbergrau sein, so wie es im Katalog abgebildet ist. Aber es war ein Hoffnungsschimmer   ;-)    wäre schön, wenn es gerade andersherum wäre und Rotwild hat auf Kundenwunsch (bei der Eurobike) die Farbe nochmals auf anthrazit geändert   ;-)

Nächste Woche werde ich es sehen....

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (11. November 2009)

Wenn Du es unbedingt schwarz weiß haben willst, dann nimm das R.R1 GT.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (11. November 2009)

Genau die Farbkombi ist genial......

Zwei Probleme    ;-)    das erste ist, dass ich zukünftig eigentlich touriger unterwegs sein möchte und das R.R1 GT (ein tolles Bike) hat eine, laut Rotwild-Katalog, "Wettkampf-Geometrie"...  vergleicht man die Geometriedaten des C1 und R1 GT, dann kann man das rein theoretisch auch nachvollziehen. Draufgesessen war ich auf beiden noch nicht......

Das zweite, ich glaube ich müsste ab dem Zeitpunkt im Keller schlafen...  nicht weil mein Keller unsicher ist und ich auf das Bike aufpassen müsste.....   ihr wisst schon was ich meine   ;-)


----------



## at021971 (11. November 2009)

Gut, es kostet ein wenig mehr. Aber es bietet auch mehr. Höherwertiges Alu, Carbonhinterbau und damit niedriges Gewicht und besseren Stiffness-to- Weight-Verhältnis. Und als GT wird es auch nicht mehr so racelastig sein. Zudem klettert es halt fantastisch und hat trotzdem fast den gleichen Federweg.

Aber Du hast Recht, mit Frauen ist bei sowas nicht zu spaßen! ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. November 2009)

Du (at021971) hast vollkommen Recht, bei allem    ;-)     

Dann noch der superleichte DT XR 1450 Laufradsatz, schon eine Augenweide das R1 GT....   Rein von den "Papierdaten" ist es schon mehr racelastig, aber wenn ich nächste Woche eh zum Rotwildhändler gehe, dann werde ich mich mal draufsetzen (wenn er eins da hat), denn jeder hat einen anderen Körperbau und vielleicht sagt es mir vom Gefühl mehr zu. Grundsätzlich will ich aufrechter sitzen und entspannt einige Stunden drauf verbringen. 

Die Finanzdebatte habe ich noch nicht geführt, nur das "ich brauche ein neues Rad" ist im Familienrat possitiv entschieden    ;-)     daher ist alles noch möglich   ;-)


----------



## soso79 (12. November 2009)

So, jetzt auch den richtigen C1 Thread gefunden.

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwildes. Hatte vorher nen Centurion Backfire Hydro LRS und davor Jahrelang mein gutes Heavy Tools Pro XC.

Gewechselt hab ich noch den Dämpfer gegen DT Swiss XR Carbon, weil ich nen richtigen Lockout wollte, LRS gegen 240s mit 4.2er Felge. Sattelstütze gegen Kind Shock I900 mit meinem Qlab 611er Sattel. Kassette noch gegen XT und Reifen hab ich die Rocket Ron 2.25er drauf. 

Bin echt super zufrieden mit dem Bike, nur noch am überlegen die Gabel gegen ne Talas zu tauschen...


----------



## waldhase (12. November 2009)

soso79 schrieb:


> So, jetzt auch den richtigen C1 Thread gefunden.
> 
> Bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwildes. Hatte vorher nen Centurion Backfire Hydro LRS und davor Jahrelang mein gutes Heavy Tools Pro XC.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und herzlich willkommen - eine gute Wahl.
Nach rd. einem Jahr und 2000km kann ich sagen, dass ich den Dämpfer fast immer offen fahre. Bei den Reifen hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen, auch wenn ich für die Wintersaison Fat Albert 2.4 den Vorzug gebe. Wenn die Reifen abgefahren sind würde ich mal 2.4 versuchen, fährt sich einfach klasse mit dem Rad.
Wozu brauchst du ne Talas, frag mal Talasfahrer wie oft sich die Gabel verstellen...!
Die Rad ist für 120mm gebaut und so kommst super damit klar.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## grosser (12. November 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und herzlich willkommen - eine gute Wahl.
> Nach rd. einem Jahr und 2000km kann ich sagen, dass ich den Dämpfer fast immer offen fahre. Bei den Reifen hast du eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen, auch wenn ich für die Wintersaison Fat Albert 2.4 den Vorzug gebe. Wenn die Reifen abgefahren sind würde ich mal 2.4 versuchen, fährt sich einfach klasse mit dem Rad.
> Wozu brauchst du ne Talas, frag mal Talasfahrer wie oft sich die Gabel verstellen...!
> Die Rad ist für 120mm gebaut und so kommst super damit klar.
> Viel Spaß.



Ich kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen!
Endlich muß ich mir keine Gedanken mehr über den Federweg machen und kann mich auf den Trail konzentrieren!
DT-Dämpfer? Nach 31/2 Jahren DT-Dämpfer im Liteville (ich hatte nur 3 Stück klein bekommen  bin ich froh einen Fox zu haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (12. November 2009)

Eine Talas macht durchaus Sinn. Es kommt halt auf die Auslegung des Bikes an. Geht es mehr in Cross Country Race, ist die F120 das bevorzugte Federelement. Ansonsten ist die Talas nicht so viel schwerer wie eine F120 und erweitert den Anwendungsbereich des Bikes ungemein.

Mit der Talas fährt man halt  standardmäßig auf 120 mm. Wenn es heftiger runter geht, ist man mit einem Klick auf 140 mm. Sollte es wirklich mal sehr steil hoch gehen hat amn immer noch die 100 mm zur Verfügung.

Ich werde nach längerem Überlegen auch die Talas an das R.GT1 machen, und das obwohl dieses deutlich racelastiger ist als ein R.C1. Was Rotwild da standardmäßig verbaut, sollte einen nicht irritieren, denn das hat oft nur was mit dem anvisierten Marktpreis oder der Positionierung zu tun. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## soso79 (12. November 2009)

Ja, das ist halt auch meine Überlegung. Obwohl ich auch so keine  Probleme hab bei Sprüngen ect. Die Fox 120er ist schon top. Mit dem Dämpfer hinten...ja, ich bin zuerst den Fox RP23 gefahren...ist ein Top Dämpfer, keine Frage aber der DT liegt mir halt mehr. Da er wirklich 100% blockiert. Kein Pro Pedal, keinWippen wenn ich es nicht möchte. Beim Centurion war es ja auch so mit dem LRS System und dem normalen German answer Dämpfer, kaum Wippen, da war es aber trotzdem und das stört mich nunmal wenn ich es nicht will. Wie es mit der Haltbarkeit des Dämpfers aussieht weiss ich halt nicht, da ich schon sehr grob rangehe...die Zeit wirds bringen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. November 2009)

Habe mal etwas gestöbert und ein Bild von einem C1-Bike, das Rotwild bei den Demodays präsentiert hat, gefunden. Ich würde sagen, das Bike ist anthrazit/weiss, so wie das von grosser. Denke, dass das Bike ein Rotwild-Vorführbike ist....   das Bild kann ich leider nicht zeigen, ist ein Copyright drauf.

Grosser, hast du dein C1 schon getestet? Hätte eine Frage zum Dämpfer...   wie sieht es mit der Wippneigung aus? Besonders beim kräftigen Beschleunigen oder Kurzsprint im Wiegetritt....

Kennt jemand die ProPedal-Funktion des Fox-Dämpfer? Ist das System mit dem Motion Control von Rock Shox vergleichbar? Ist das ProPedal bei Aktivierung deutlich spürbar?

Grüße bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (23. November 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Habe mal etwas gestöbert und ein Bild von einem C1-Bike, das Rotwild bei den Demodays präsentiert hat, gefunden. Ich würde sagen, das Bike ist anthrazit/weiss, so wie das von grosser. Denke, dass das Bike ein Rotwild-Vorführbike ist....   das Bild kann ich leider nicht zeigen, ist ein Copyright drauf.
> 
> Grosser, hast du dein C1 schon getestet? Hätte eine Frage zum Dämpfer...   wie sieht es mit der Wippneigung aus? Besonders beim kräftigen Beschleunigen oder Kurzsprint im Wiegetritt....
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich bin es jetzt ein paarmal gefahren. Es wippt im Wiegetritt etwas mehr als mein Liteville 301 MK2, dafür nimmt es aber Wurzelpassagen und Stufen viel softer. Es läßt sich komfortabler damit auf meinen Trails fahren!
Ich muss auch sagen, dass mich ein leichtes Wippen beim Pedalieren nicht stört (runder Tritt). Mir ist der Komfort eines soft ansprechenden Hinterbaus lieber. Mit der Pro-Pedal-Funktion merk ich kaum was, damit muß ich mich mal beschäftigen!
Ich habe meinen Liteville Rahmen letzte Woche verkauft und habe mein Liteville 301 MK8 140mm Projekt zurück gestellt, den möchte ich jetzt erst mal Probe fahren und dann sehen wir weiter!

Ich habe jetzt noch die Formula RX gegen meine Formula The One getauscht und ende der Woche kommen meine DT XM 1550 Tricon Laufräder, dann ist der Bock ähm Hirsch fertig! 
Dann gibt es auch ein paar neue  Bilder!

Gruß


----------



## acid-driver (23. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich habe jetzt noch die Formula RX gegen meine Formula The One getauscht und ende der Woche kommen meine DT XM 1550 Tricon Laufräder, dann ist der Bock ähm Hirsch fertig!
> ...



jawoll, scheiß auf wirtschaftskrise 

auf die laufräder bin ich gespannt.


----------



## at021971 (23. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> ....ende der Woche kommen meine DT XM 1550 Tricon Laufräder....


 
Wo hast Du den die Tricons her und was hast Du bezahlt?

Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf das letzte Puzzelteilchen (Tricons) um mein R.GT1 endlich zu vervollständigen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (23. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den die Tricons her und was hast Du bezahlt?
> 
> Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf das letzte Puzzelteilchen (Tricons) um mein R.GT1 endlich zu vervollständigen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
mein Händler hat sie direkt bei DT-swiss bestellt und die Zusage bekommen, dass sie diese Woche noch ausgeliefert werden! Er hat schon 2 Sätze verkauft und in seinem Laden (Cycle Planet Mainz) hat er noch einen, leider aber für 15mm Steckachse vorne! Sonst hätte ich schon einen. Er macht gute Preise, aber was ich bezahlen werde bleibt unser Geheimnis!
Gruß


----------



## at021971 (23. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> ....die Zusage bekommen, dass sie diese Woche noch ausgeliefert werden! ...


 
Das mit der Lieferung in der nächsten Woche hat mir www.bike-components.de heute auch bestätigt. Die waren lange die Einzigen im I-Net, die die Tricons schon im Angebot hatten. Jedoch bisher mit unbestimmter Lieferzeit. Seit dem Wochenende gibt es noch einen zweiten Anbieter.

Beide liegen derzeit bei etwas unter 900 EUR. Jedoch war der Preis bei www.bike-components.de noch vor wenigen Tagen bei 719 EUR. Mal sehen wo er sich einpendelt, wenn die ersten LRS lieferbar sind.

Bei 900 EUR muß ich aber noch mal sehr intensiv in mich gehen, denn dann käme ich evtl. doch wieder auf Option 2 zurück: Fulcrum Red Metal Zero in red/black.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2009)

S-tec hat sie schon. Und das für 699 EUR in der Thru-Bolt Version!

DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (24. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> S-tec hat sie schon. Und das für 699 EUR in der Thru-Bolt Version!
> 
> DT Swiss XM 1550 Tricon
> 
> ...



Der Preis ist super!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin es jetzt ein paarmal gefahren. Es wippt im Wiegetritt etwas mehr als mein Liteville 301 MK2, dafür nimmt es aber Wurzelpassagen und Stufen viel softer. Es läßt sich komfortabler damit auf meinen Trails fahren!
> Ich muss auch sagen, dass mich ein leichtes Wippen beim Pedalieren nicht stört (runder Tritt). Mir ist der Komfort eines soft ansprechenden Hinterbaus lieber. Mit der Pro-Pedal-Funktion merk ich kaum was, damit muß ich mich mal beschäftigen!
> Ich habe meinen Liteville Rahmen letzte Woche verkauft und habe mein Liteville 301 MK8 140mm Projekt zurück gestellt, den möchte ich jetzt erst mal Probe fahren und dann sehen wir weiter!
> ...



Hi grosser,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich bin letzte Woche auch ein C1 probe gefahren und deine Aussage ist absolut korrekt. Das Fahrwerk des C1 ist sehr soft, bügelt alles weg, im Wiegetritt aber ist der Dämpfer schon ganz schön eingesackt, die ProPedal-Funktion hat das nur marginal unterdrückt. 
Mir wurde gesagt, dass das aber korrekt sei......   hatte ich so nicht ganz geglaubt, aber deine Aussage bestätigt dies. 

Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Aussage von soso79 zum Wechsel vom Fox RP23 zum DT-Swiss-Dämpfer und einem kompletten Lockout.....    denn wenn man wie ich z.B. von einem Epic kommt ist das schon eine Umstellung, je nachdem wie man den "Brain"-Dämpfer einstellt ist da absolut nichts mit Wippen.

Da ich aber ein komfortorientiertes Bike suche werde ich das C1 mit Fox RP23 bestellen, sollte mich das Wippen aber nerven, dann werde ich den Dämpfer auch wechseln. Bei mir steht eigentlich nur noch die Frage der richtigen Rahmengröße im Raum.....    180/Schrittlänge 83 M oder L?

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (24. November 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hi grosser,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich bin letzte Woche auch ein C1 probe gefahren und deine Aussage ist absolut korrekt. Das Fahrwerk des C1 ist sehr soft, bügelt alles weg, im Wiegetritt aber ist der Dämpfer schon ganz schön eingesackt, die ProPedal-Funktion hat das nur marginal unterdrückt.
> Mir wurde gesagt, dass das aber korrekt sei......   hatte ich so nicht ganz geglaubt, aber deine Aussage bestätigt dies.
> ...



Achtung, das 2010er hat eine andere Dämpferlänge als üblich, ich glaube 170mm!! Du musst dir ein 2009 holen, da ist ein 190er verbaut und den kannst du problemlos wechseln! Die bekommst du auch günstiger!
Das Wippen stört mich am Heck nicht so, vielmehr hätte ich für die Gabel einen Lockout am Lenker!

Ich habe ein S und bei 168/74cm! Vielleicht hilft dir die Info!

Gruß


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

Schau mich grad mal so voller Interesse in der 120mm Touren Klasse um und bin auch auf den Thread hier gestoßen.

Passt das R.C1 FS auch für 2m,105kg Schrittlänge 97cm Fahrer ?

Gibt es Probleme mit der Gewichtsfreigabe (LRS, etc.) ?

Provokant gefragt: Was rechtfertigt den Preis, wenn es für das selbe Geld bei Canyon das Nerve XC 9.0 SL mit komplett xtr, genau nem Kilo weniger Gewicht bei fast (auffallend) identischen Abmessungen gibt?


----------



## prodigy (24. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Provokant gefragt: Was rechtfertigt den Preis, wenn es für das selbe Geld bei Canyon das Nerve XC 9.0 SL mit komplett xtr, genau nem Kilo weniger Gewicht bei fast (auffallend) identischen Abmessungen gibt?



Verfügbarkeit ?

Anfang diesen Jahres wollte ich mir eigentlich auch ein Canyon XC 9 kaufen,  
aber die Lieferterminzusage war so vage, bzw. wurde andauernd nach hinten terminiert, dass ich keine Lust hatte, erst Ende der Saison was Neues zu haben. 

Wie heißt es so schön in Anlehnung an Congstar, Du willst es, Du kriegst es, vielleicht, irgendwann 

Auch musst Du Dich fragen, ob Du selbst am Rad schrauben kannst, oder lieber schrauben lässt. Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, hast Du mit einem Canyon nicht viel Spaß, da Du gerade während der Saison bei einem Händler vor Ort nicht mit offenen Armen empfangen wirst, wenn Du überhaupt einen Werkstattermin erhälst (selbst erlebt). Jedes mal nach Koblenz fahren/senden ist halt auch nicht jedermanns Sache, bzw. geht irgendwann auch ins Geld.
Der Canyon Katalog Preis ist ein Festpreis, wenn Du einen netten Rotwild Händler hast, kommt er Dir preislich bestimmt entgegen. Bei mir war es so, dass es auch finanziell überhaupt keine Argumente mehr für ein Canyon gab..

Noch was, kaufst Du Dein Rad nach "komplett  XTR" und Gewichtsangabe im Katalog oder ob es zu Dir passt und gefällt?

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, der Service von Rotwild  und den Händlern rechtfertigen den Preis. 
Technisch wird ein normal Sterblicher niemals einen Großen Unterschied zwischen den Rädern erfahren.


----------



## waldhase (24. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Schau mich grad mal so voller Interesse in der 120mm Touren Klasse um und bin auch auf den Thread hier gestoÃen.
> 
> Passt das R.C1 FS auch fÃ¼r 2m,105kg SchrittlÃ¤nge 97cm Fahrer ?
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich Inhaltlich nur Prodigy anschlieÃen. Ãber Wartezeite bei der Bestellung und Service kannst du in Canyon Thread sicher noch einiges erfahren. Ein Freund hat in diesem Jahr seine defekte Bremse (nach 1/2 Jahr) eingeschickt und anschlieÃend 6 Wochen bei schÃ¶nsten Bikerwetter auf Ersatz gewartet. 
Insgesamt bleibt sicher noch ein kleiner Preisunterschied, aber dafÃ¼r fÃ¤hrst du halt ein Rotwild und das C1 FS 2009 bekommst du z.Zt. fÃ¼r rd 2200,-â¬. Was dein Gewicht angeht empfehle ich dir dich direkt mit ADP (Rotwild) in Verbindung zu setzen, die helfen dir sicher und zuverlÃ¤ssig!
Viel SpaÃ bei der Suche.
WH.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

Naja ich hab ein Radon, wohn in Bonn und mein freundlicher Händler um die Ecke stellt mir auch da die Schaltung ein etc. - Ihr merkt ich schraub(te) bislang nicht viel selber. Wenn der Rotwirld hätte, wär da keine Frage. Hat aber nur Bergamont.

D.H. egal was ich kauf, ich kauf es nicht dort und er muss es trotzdem reparieren

Geht aber glaub ich in Ordnung, weil der eh auf Rennräder spezialisiert ist und wohl überwiegend vom Service und den Reparaturen lebt.

Könnte auch nach Koblenz fahren (50km) und das Ding XC ) direkt abholen.

Ob der Normalsterbliche den Unterschied merkt, weiß ich nicht, könnte mich aber mit dem Gedanken anfreunden ein Stück exklusive dt. Ingenieurskunst unterm Hintern zu haben die wirklich weiterentwickelt wurde. Irgendwo vermitteln die Jungs mir den Eindruck, die wissen was die da tun und die Bikes haben eine "Seele" , wenn ihr versteht was ich mein.

Wie sieht es mit der Gewichtsfreigabe aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (24. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der Gewichtsfreigabe aus?



http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/8e0706f4-3e76-40ff-884f-813cad9c849d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx

Ein bisschen muss du schon noch selber machen


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber bei der Rotwild HP ist da noch ein Zusatz (RWS DT Competition) bei dem LRS und man weiß ja nie, was da letztlich wirklich dran ist. Ist das gleiche beim XC 9, wobei es der Hersteller bis 120kg freigibt.


----------



## waldhase (24. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber bei der Rotwild HP ist da noch ein Zusatz (RWS DT Competition) bei dem LRS und man weiß ja nie, was da letztlich wirklich dran ist. Ist das gleiche beim XC 9, wobei es der Hersteller bis 120kg freigibt.




Ruf AN!
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Rotwild+MTB+Tel.+Nummer


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> ...Provokant gefragt: Was rechtfertigt den Preis, wenn es für das selbe Geld bei Canyon das Nerve XC 9.0 SL mit komplett xtr, genau nem Kilo weniger Gewicht bei fast (auffallend) identischen Abmessungen gibt?...


 
Es ist die Entscheidung zwischen Massenprodukten auf der einen Seite und in äußerst geringen Stückzahlen produzierten Bikes mit einer eindeutigen, langjährig gepflegten Markenidentität auf der anderen Seite. Das heißt aber nicht, dass Rotwild dadurch jetzt prinzipiell besser ist. Das sicherlich nicht. 

Andereseits liegen die Preise der Räder in der Spitze auch nicht mehr so weit auseinander. Das obwohl beim Rotwild noch immer der Händler dazwischen ist, der auch noch was verdienen will und muß.

Rotwild ist halt einfach exklusiver als Canyon. Das wirst Du auch merken, wenn Du mit dem Rad unterwegs bist. Scott, Specialized, Canyon, Cube, Steppenwolf, Giant, Ghost...... siehst Du an jeder Ecke. Jemanden mit einem Rotwild triffst Du selten. Das Design eines Rotwilds ist eindeutig und als solches immer wiederzuerkennen. Und das bieten nur ganz wenige Bike Marken!

Die Frage ob man dafür ewas mehr Geld ausgeben möchte, muß dann jeder für sich selbst beantworten.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: Einen direkten Vergleich zu Cube AMS 100 Pro kann ich persönlich anstellen und der fällt für das Cube z.B. in Bezug auf das wie es gemacht ist, nicht so gut aus (schwer, einfacher Rohre/Rahmen, primitive Lager...). Fahren tut sich das Cube aber nicht besser oder schlechter wie mein altes RCC.09. Mal sehen wie der Vergleich Cube vs. Rotwild ausfällt, wenn das R.GT1 fertig ist. Zum Stevens F9 kann ich ähnliches wie zum Cube festhalten.


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon gesehen, aber bei der Rotwild HP ist da noch ein Zusatz (RWS DT Competition) bei dem LRS und man weiß ja nie, was da letztlich wirklich dran ist. Ist das gleiche beim XC 9, wobei es der Hersteller bis 120kg freigibt.


 
Das Bike wird es aushalten. Da gibt es keine Gewichtsbegrenzungen. Mein Freund bringt auch so um die 100 Kilo auf die Waagen und weder sein RFR.03 noch sein R.GT1 sind bisher unter ihm zusammengebrochen.

Bei dem LRS wird es aber schon diffiziler. Die X1800 seines R.GT1 musste hier schon mal nach wenigen Monaten nachjustiert werden. Seitdem laufen sie aber problemslos und haben auch einen Alpencross mit zusätzlichen 12 kg klaglos überstanden. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

thx, dacht ich mir auch so.

Ist die Ausstattung der 2010er Modelle eigentlich was "niedriger" RP 2 statt RP 23.
Reichen die 120mm im Gelände/Mittelgebirge oder würde es bei mehr Federweg  mit dem Klettern zu schlecht.


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2009)

Wenn es Dir um mehr Federweg geht, dann vergleiche es doch mit dem R.X1. Das ist prinzipiell das selbe Rad wie das R.C1 FS, jedoch mit 145/150 mm Federweg.

Wenn es Dir eher um das Berg hinaufkommen geht und weniger um das Runter auf technisch anspruchsvolleren Trails, dann reichen eigentlich überall 120 mm Federweg.

Und noch mal zum Thema Wippen. Das ist doch vor allem auch eine Abstimmungssache. Das R.GT1 und R.GT2 kannst Du mit seinen 125 mm Federweg ohne jegliche Plattfromdämpfung fahren. Und da wippt nicht mehr als es eine funktionierende Federung machen muß. Das dürfte bei dem noch etwas aufwendigerem Fahrwerk des R.C1 FS / R.C2 FS nicht anders sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (24. November 2009)

Hatte eher gedacht das neue R.C1 ist unkomplizierter da fixer federweg und keine plattform?


----------



## at021971 (24. November 2009)

Warum, das 2010er R.C1 FS hat doch auch einen Plattformdämpfer. Ihm fehlt nur die dreistufige Einstellbarkeit des RP23.

Beim RP2 kann man halt ProPedal an- und ausschalten. Beim RP23 kann man ProPedal an- und ausschalten und zudem aus drei ProPedal Stufen wählen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (25. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Achtung, das 2010er hat eine andere Dämpferlänge als üblich, ich glaube 170mm!!
> Gruß



Ich muß mich verbessern er hat eine Länge von 185mm (Mitte Auge-Auge)!!!
Er wirkt kürzer, da die Dämpferkammer dicker ist als beim normalen RP23!!

Gruß


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. November 2009)

Servus zusammen,

bin das C1 gefahren und ich habe es auch schon geschrieben, der RP2-Dämpfer ist in dem Hinterbau brutal feinfühlig, das habe ich noch nie erlebt, genial. Natürlich erkauft man sich diesen Komfort mit einer klaren Tendenz zum Wippen. 

Das Umschalten auf das ProPedal machte nur einen marginalen, für mich fast nicht spürbaren, Unterschied. Weiss nicht, ob man den Dämpfer nicht mit mehr ProPedal (z.B. Firm beim RP23) ausliefern sollte, denn dann wäre die Dämpfereinstellung spürbar und man könnte im Wiegetritt bzw. Kurzsprint mehr Kraft auf das Hinterrad bringen.

Grosser, du hast Recht, rechnet man das 7,25 x 1,75 um, dann kommt man zum Ergebnis 184 x 44. Dt-Swiss baut nur 190 x 50, eine Möglichkeit ist den Fox den RP23 zu nehmen... den gibt es mit 184 X 44....   wenn die ProPedal-Einstellung "Firm" den gewollten Effekt "geschlossen" hat. Habe ich das richtig berechnet?

Grüße bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (25. November 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> bin das C1 gefahren und ich habe es auch schon geschrieben, der RP2-Dämpfer ist in dem Hinterbau brutal feinfühlig, das habe ich noch nie erlebt, genial. Natürlich erkauft man sich diesen Komfort mit einer klaren Tendenz zum Wippen.
> Grüße bolzer1711



Hallo,
das mit dem Wippen muß Jeder mit sich  selber aus machen!
Es gibt Biker die wollen überhaupt kein Wippen und nehmen die Einbuße im Komfort hin. Vortrieb ist Alles!!
Ich fahre viel Wurzel-Trails und hatte dieses "feinfühlig" bei meinem DT-Dämpfer im Liteville vermisst  (Michi wird mich gleich wieder zerreißen)! Deshalb war ich nach den Testfahrten so überrascht.  Ich genieße jetzt den Komfort!
Ich müsste eigentlich mal meine Signatur ändern! Den Liteville-Rahmen habe ich schon verkauft und das MK8 Projekt aufs Eis gelegt!

Gruß


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (25. November 2009)

to whom it may concern: Rotwild teilte mir auf Nachfrage mit, dass der Rahmen keinerlei Gewichtsbeschränkung hat, aber der LRS von DT auf 90kg limitiert ist.

Naja.


----------



## grosser (25. November 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
du wolltest ein paar Bilder!


























Leider keine Bilder in freier Natur!
Ich habe gestern ein neues C1 bei meinem Händler gesehen und das Grau ist ein Grau-Silbermetallic!! Mein Anthrazit ist ein Unikat! 
Zu den DT-Tricon: Ich habe noch nie so geniale Laufräder in der Hand gehabt, das fängt bei der Verschraubung der Scheibenbrensen an, über wechseln der verschiedenen Achsen  und und und.....

Gruß


----------



## at021971 (25. November 2009)

Grazie Dieter,

Das Bike sieht klasse aus. Frage mich, warum sie das R.C1 nicht generell in weiß/anthrazit anbieten. Das macht deutlich mehr her als das weiß/silbergrau.

Auch die Tricons machen sich an dem R.C1 extrem gut. ich hoffe, dass dieses dann auch für mein R.GT1 gilt. Aber mit den Bilderen ist die Entscheidung gefallen und ich nehme das Sonderangebot, das ich für den LRS habe an und bestellt noch heute. Dann ist mein R.GT1 auch endlich komplett und kann zusammengebaut werden.

Danke noch mal für die Bilder.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (25. November 2009)

nice 

was wiegts?


----------



## grosser (25. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Grazie Dieter,
> 
> Das Bike sieht klasse aus. Frage mich, warum sie das R.C1 nicht generell in weiß/anthrazit anbieten. Das macht deutlich mehr her als das weiß/silbergrau.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch schon mal auf deine Bilder gespannt!


----------



## waldhase (25. November 2009)

@grosser
Schönes Bike, kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen, die Farbgebung sieht super aus. Auch der Lenker und der Vorbau passen super ins Konzept. 
Da ich nicht der LRS Experte bin, erklär mir bitte warum gerade diese Räder (sehen sehr gut aus)?
VG.
WH.


----------



## grosser (25. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nice
> 
> was wiegts?



Muß ich noch wiegen!




waldhase schrieb:


> @grosser
> Schönes Bike, kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen, die Farbgebung sieht super aus. Auch der Lenker und der Vorbau passen super ins Konzept.
> Da ich nicht der LRS Experte bin, erklär mir bitte warum gerade diese Räder (sehen sehr gut aus)?
> VG.
> WH.



Ich glaube H. Phillip erklärt es besser!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWYEEq661AQ"]YouTube- Eurobike 2009 DT Swiss[/ame]

Hinzu kommt - auf jedes Achssystem einfach umzurüstbar und die Bremsscheiben werden ganz einfach befestigt!


----------



## grosser (26. November 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> nice
> 
> was wiegts?



Komplett mit Tacho so wie auf den Bildern 11,9kg


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

Schon gelesen, Kalentieva fährt jetzt auch das C1, allerdings das für Mädels 
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php?id=6


----------



## alex_RCC03 (27. November 2009)

at021971 schrieb:


> Grazie Dieter,
> 
> Das Bike sieht klasse aus. Frage mich, warum sie das R.C1 nicht generell in weiß/anthrazit anbieten. Das macht deutlich mehr her als das weiß/silbergrau.
> 
> ...



Musst Du R1 nehmen


----------



## at021971 (27. November 2009)

Aber nur als FS! Und dann doch lieber das R.R2 FS!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (28. November 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Muß ich noch wiegen!
> Ich glaube H. Phillip erklärt es besser!
> 
> Hinzu kommt - auf jedes Achssystem einfach umzurüstbar und die Bremsscheiben werden ganz einfach befestigt!



Vielen Dank, klasse Erklärung!


----------



## waldhase (12. Dezember 2009)

Gestern habe ich den Test vom X1 in der Bikebravo gelesen, soll ja der Nachfolger vom C1 FS Cross sein. Wenn ich zwischen den Zweilen lese, muss ich sagen das Rad war bei allen Testern unter den besten 3 und wurde vom Gewicht mit Carbonrädern verglichen...also wenn es auch nicht zum Testsieger gereicht hat, wieder ein super Ergebnis für Rotwild!
Und wie hat Adenau immer so schön gesagt: "Trauen keiner Statistik/Test den du nicht selber gefälscht hast".
Und wann wird das neue C1 getestet? 
Schönen 3. Advent (es soll ja frieren, so kann man ja bei hartem Boden prima eine Adventsrunde drehen).
VG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Dezember 2009)

waldhase schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich den Test vom X1 in der Bikebravo gelesen, soll ja der Nachfolger vom C1 FS Cross sein. Wenn ich zwischen den Zweilen lese, muss ich sagen das Rad war bei allen Testern unter den besten 3 und wurde vom Gewicht mit Carbonrädern verglichen...also wenn es auch nicht zum Testsieger gereicht hat, wieder ein super Ergebnis für Rotwild!
> Und wie hat Adenau immer so schön gesagt: "Trauen keiner Statistik/Test den du nicht selber gefälscht hast".
> Und wann wird das neue C1 getestet?
> Schönen 3. Advent (es soll ja frieren, so kann man ja bei hartem Boden prima eine Adventsrunde drehen).
> ...



Dazu kommt, dass das X1 auch einfach geil aussieht 

"Ich hatte vom Feeling her ein gutes Gefühl"
Andreas Möller 

Darf das X1 dann hier in den Thread, wenn es der C1 Cross Nachfolger ist?


----------



## waldhase (12. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Darf das X1 dann hier in den Thread, wenn es der C1 Cross Nachfolger ist?



Na klar.
..und heißt das nicht auch ob Mailand oder Madrid hauptsache Italien.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (12. Dezember 2009)

na gut,
"Denn mein Problem ist, dass ich immer sehr selbstkritisch bin, auch mir selbst gegenüber"
auch vom Andy Möller 


Wird Zeit dass solangsam das 1. X1  im Rotwild Forum auftaucht.
Schon was entdeckt?
Die müssten solangsam doch ausgliefert werden.....


----------



## schlurz (14. Dezember 2009)

Heyja ho!

Bald darf ich mich auch - hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich - in die Reihen der Rotwilderer einordnen.

War heute nochmal beim HÃ¤ndler zwecks dem R.C1 FS 2010 Messe/Testbike - und jo - kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r 2350 â¬ haben. Da aber dies noch nicht ganz 100%-tig sicher ist, warte ich noch auf seinen Anruf.

Hat noch ein paar "pimped" Teile dran - Carbonlenker + SattelstÃ¼tze + Vorbau (muss ich nochmal gucken)

Wenn ich es nehme gibts vorher noch einen Komplettcheck - versteht sich von selbst.

Ich wÃ¼rde mal sagen da spricht nichts dagegen - zuschlagen oder?


----------



## waldhase (14. Dezember 2009)

schlurz schrieb:


> Heyja ho!
> 
> Bald darf ich mich auch - hÃ¶chstwahrscheinlich - in die Reihen der Rotwilderer einordnen.
> 
> ...



Welche Ausstattungsvariante ist das, PRO 2999â¬  oder COMP 2599â¬?
Ansonsten kommt es sicher darauf an fÃ¼r welchen Bereich du ein Bike suchst, aber das wirst du sicher fÃ¼r dich schon geklÃ¤rt haben.
Ich kann nur vom 2009er Modell berichten, aber wenn das 2010er noch besser ist (weiss auch nicht wie das gehn soll..?) dann zuschlagen!
Viel SpaÃ
WH.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Dezember 2009)

schlurz schrieb:


> Heyja ho!
> 
> Bald darf ich mich auch - höchstwahrscheinlich - in die Reihen der Rotwilderer einordnen.
> 
> ...



Wo bekommt Ihr immer nur die Test Bikes her ?


----------



## schlurz (14. Dezember 2009)

Hoi waldhase,



> Welche Ausstattungsvariante ist das, PRO 2999â¬ oder COMP 2599â¬?



Pro natÃ¼rlich 



> aber das wirst du sicher fÃ¼r dich schon geklÃ¤rt haben.



Klar! Bin es auch sehr ausfÃ¼hrlich Ã¼ber Stock und Stein 
(all inclusive ) gerumpelt - und war grenzenlos begeistert.



> wenn das 2010er noch besser ist



Besser? Ka -aber die zwei Berichte Ã¼ber das 2010er R.C1 FS hier im Thread kann ich unterschreiben. Der Hinterbau ist sowas von Soft - unglaublich. Das ganze hat dann eine Wipptendenz, die aber beim normalen pedalieren Ã¼berhaupt nicht negativ auffÃ¤llt. Minimal vorhanden sozusagen. Nur im Wiegetritt - selbst mit Pro Pedal - ist das einsacken ein bisschen stÃ¤rker.

Warum ich hier nochmal gefragt hatte? Hatte einen Thread in der Kaufberatungsrubrik erÃ¶ffnet, in der mir die paar Beteiligten geraten haben auf meinen Bauch zu hÃ¶ren -> Nimms Rotwild.

Und da jetzt auch noch der Preis erfreulicherweise niedriger ist als gedacht - ging so von 2500â¬ aus - kribbelts einfach zu stark in den Fingerchen.

Ich suche ja ein Fully - damit ich meinem Hintern mal Ruhe vom stÃ¤ndigen HardtailgeschÃ¼ttel gÃ¶nnen kann  .


----------



## schlurz (14. Dezember 2009)

> Wo bekommt Ihr immer nur die Test Bikes her ?



Mann muss zufällig den richtigen Händler bei sich haben, der dann auch noch gewisse Leute kennt - Stichwort Manfred Stromberg - und sehr gute Verbindungen zu Rotwild hat.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (14. Dezember 2009)

Cool, es sei Dir gegönnt.
Dafür habe ich mir zu Weihnachten noch ein paar Klamotten aus dem Rotwild Shop gegönnt, die machen gerade Schussverkauf, von den 2009er Teilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Dezember 2009)

Warum den richtigen HÃ¤ndler kennen? Soweit ich verstanden haben sollten die C1 doch schon bei den HÃ¤ndlern stehen, jedenfalls habe ich bei einem HÃ¤ndler schon ein "Serien C1" in RahmengrÃ¶Ãe S gesehen und bei einem anderen HÃ¤ndler durfte ich ein C1 testen, das war ein VorfÃ¼hrbike.

Die Ausstattung des VorfÃ¼hrbikes war aber nicht ganz Pro, ein Mischmasch aus Pro und Comp, z.B. war die SLX-Kurbel des Comp montiert, dafÃ¼r aber der DT-Swiss X1800 LRS der Pro-Austattung aufgezogen. Ist natÃ¼rlich alles umbaubar.......

2.350 â¬??? Nicht schlecht, das Angebot hat mir mein HÃ¤ndler nicht gemacht   ;-)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Dezember 2009)

Jungs, was issn los?
Wir wollen Bilder sehen


----------



## grosser (19. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Jungs, was issn los?
> Wir wollen Bilder sehen



Nächste Woche stell ich mal ein paar Bilder von einem C1 größe XS mit Sonderlackierung ein!!

Habt ihr schon mal einen getürkten 29er von Rotwild gesehen?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Dezember 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Nächste Woche stell ich mal ein paar Bilder von einem C1 größe XS mit Sonderlackierung ein!!
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal einen getürkten 29er von Rotwild gesehen?



Getürkt ?! 
Nee zeig mal her....


----------



## soso79 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab nocjmal ne Frage zu den 2009er Modell Comp mit 120mm Federweg. Wie "weit" seid ihr mit dem schon gegangen, also ich mein, wenn nen Drop kommt lieber umfahren oder seid ihr einfach drüber ? Wenn ja, hat euch das Bike das übel genommen oder ohne Probleme weg gesteckt? Bis wie weit kann man die Rahmen belasten...hab ja selbst eins, will es aber nicht schrotten, da ich mittlerweile noch gut Geld nachträglich investiert hab. Wär schade drum und vielleicht hat ja schon einer von euch Erfahrungen.

Vielen Dank schonmal !


----------



## grosser (22. Dezember 2009)

So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Sylvies C1 XS Bike
















und das 29er muß leider geheim bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Dezember 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Sylvies C1 XS Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Grosser, was issn das Geiles ?! 
C1 in Weiss/Rot 
Wusste gar nicht das Rotwild die Farbkombo anbietet. 
Sieht stark aus 

Und was hat es mit dem 29er R1 auf sich?
Los zier Dich nicht so, erzähl mal, am Besten mit Bildern.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Dezember 2009)

soso79 schrieb:


> Hab nocjmal ne Frage zu den 2009er Modell Comp mit 120mm Federweg. Wie "weit" seid ihr mit dem schon gegangen, also ich mein, wenn nen Drop kommt lieber umfahren oder seid ihr einfach drüber ? Wenn ja, hat euch das Bike das übel genommen oder ohne Probleme weg gesteckt? Bis wie weit kann man die Rahmen belasten...hab ja selbst eins, will es aber nicht schrotten, da ich mittlerweile noch gut Geld nachträglich investiert hab. Wär schade drum und vielleicht hat ja schon einer von euch Erfahrungen.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal !



Hi Soso,

nehme mein C1 Cross (140mm) schon recht hart ran. 1 m drop, allerdings bergab, sind machbar, trotz meiner 95 kg.
Das Fahrwerk steckt einiges weg. Achte allerdings drauf, dass die Dämpfer nicht durchschlagen, was mir fast immer gelingt 
Taste Dich halt mal langsam ran und stimme die Dämpfer gut auf Dich ab. Kleiner Tip, mit Hilfe der O-Ringe an Dämpfer und Gabeln sieht man schön, wieviel Federweg du nutzt
Kettenschutz nicht vergessen, sonst gibt es wie bei mir eine ärgerlcihe Beulenpest. 




Hast Du schon Fotos von Deinem neuen Gerät?
Lass mal guggen


----------



## grosser (22. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hi Grosser, was issn das Geiles ?!
> C1 in Weiss/Rot
> Wusste gar nicht das Rotwild die Farbkombo anbietet.
> Sieht stark aus
> ...



Hallo Alex,
die Farbkombo wird von Rotwild leider nicht angeboten!! 
Es ist eine Sonderlackierung!

Zum getürkten 29er habe ich versprochen nichts zu zeigen!
Und versprochen ist versprochen!


----------



## acid-driver (22. Dezember 2009)

die tune-stütze passt leider farblich nicht 

die xtr-kurbel sieht aber (trotz weiß) richtig gut aus


----------



## at021971 (22. Dezember 2009)

@grosser:
Das R.C1 in weiß/rot ist absolute Klasse und um Welten besser als der 2009er und 2010er Jahrgang. Hätte ADP das Modell im Angebot, hätte ich das auch in meinem Stall und mir nicht das Cube für die Rolle und den Winter zugelegt.

Hast Du ADP dazu bewegen können, Dir das Bike in diese Lackierung zu machen? Oder hast Du das mit Lackierung selber in die Hand genommen und Dir die Decals besorgt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Dezember 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> die Farbkombo wird von Rotwild leider nicht angeboten!!
> Es ist eine Sonderlackierung!
> 
> ...



Wie kommt's, dass Du 'ne Sonderbehandlung bekommst? Testfahrer, Rotwild Mitarbeiter?
Finde die C1 Lackierung jedenfalls rattenscharf 

Und dass Du nix zum 29er sagen willst finde ich doof 
Erzähl wenigstens mal wie Du dazu kommst und wie sich das Teil fährt .

Gruss

Alex


----------



## waldhase (22. Dezember 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Sylvies C1 XS Bike



Auch finde diese Lackierung super, warum nicht für alle C1???
Schade, auch die DT-Gabel passt perfekt ans Rad.
Stellt sich die Frage, was muss man tun um so eine Lackierung zu bekommen?
VG.
WH.


----------



## waldhase (22. Dezember 2009)

soso79 schrieb:


> Hab nocjmal ne Frage zu den 2009er Modell Comp mit 120mm Federweg. Wie "weit" seid ihr mit dem schon gegangen, also ich mein, wenn nen Drop kommt lieber umfahren oder seid ihr einfach drüber ? Wenn ja, hat euch das Bike das übel genommen oder ohne Probleme weg gesteckt? Bis wie weit kann man die Rahmen belasten...hab ja selbst eins, will es aber nicht schrotten, da ich mittlerweile noch gut Geld nachträglich investiert hab. Wär schade drum und vielleicht hat ja schon einer von euch Erfahrungen.
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal !



Ich habe dieses Jahr auch ein Rennen damit gefahren - völlig problemlos. Das ist Rad zu fahren nicht für die Vitrine!
Viel Spaß beim springen.
WH.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (22. Dezember 2009)

grosser schrieb:


>



Sag fehlt das Steuerkopflogo oder täuscht das?
Coole Details, wie die weissen Felgen und Naben mit roten Speichen 
Meinst Du die Farbe an den weissen Kurbeln hält?


----------



## at021971 (22. Dezember 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ein paar Bilder von Sylvies C1 XS Bike....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was für eine Schiebe fährst Du denn an der Magura Marta. Sind das Hope oder Formula Scheiben? Das wäre ja eventuell auch eine Alternative zu meinen purpurnen Ventidiscs.

Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit. Dosierbarkeit, Haltbarkeit, Neigung zum Verziehen, Passgenauigkeit zu den Marta Bremszangen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (22. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Wie kommt's, dass Du 'ne Sonderbehandlung bekommst? Testfahrer, Rotwild Mitarbeiter?
> Finde die C1 Lackierung jedenfalls rattenscharf
> 
> Und dass Du nix zum 29er sagen willst finde ich doof
> ...



Hallo,
nein die Sonderlackierung gibt mein Shop nachträglich bei einem Lackierer in Auftrag!
Beim 29er steckt eine andere Firma unter der Lackierung!!!
Das 29er gehört mir nicht und ich darf es erst Probe fahren wenn das Sauwetter vorbei ist!
Gruß


----------



## grosser (22. Dezember 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Sag fehlt das Steuerkopflogo oder täuscht das?
> Coole Details, wie die weissen Felgen und Naben mit roten Speichen
> Meinst Du die Farbe an den weissen Kurbeln hält?



Jo, das Logo fehlt noch! 
Die Kurbeln sind gepulvert, damit sie nicht verkratzen wird eine Schutzfolie von http://www.lackprotect.de angebracht!

Ich bekomme für mein C1 ein Paar XT- Kurbeln in weiß mit dem Rotwild-Kopf



at021971 schrieb:


> Was für eine Schiebe fährst Du denn an der Magura Marta. Sind das Hope oder Formula Scheiben? Das wäre ja eventuell auch eine Alternative zu meinen purpurnen Ventidiscs.
> 
> Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit. Dosierbarkeit, Haltbarkeit, Neigung zum Verziehen, Passgenauigkeit zu den Marta Bremszangen....
> 
> ...



Nein!
Das ist nicht mein Bike, es gehört der Lebensgefährtin vom CyclePlanet!


----------



## wildermarkus (22. Dezember 2009)

Super schön!!!!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

so gestern war es endlich soweit, ich konnte mein neues Bike beim Händler abholen, gerade noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten. 

Nach vielem hin und her, danke an ADP und meinen Händler habe ich mich für die Rahmengröße M und für ein Serienbike entschieden. Gut, ein L konnte ich leider nicht testen, aber das M mit langem Vorbau sollte passen....   bin auf die erste lange Tour gespannt. Auch die Farbe ist perfekt, gut das anthrazit/weiss des Vorführbikes hätte mir ein Quentchen besser gefallen, aber dann hätte ich das wunderschöne Oberrohr nicht gehabt und das ist eine absolute Augenweide.

So und jetzt mal ein erstes Bild:






Ein wenig enttäuscht bin ich vom Gewicht, laut Prospekt sollte das Rad in Größe M und ohne Pedalen 11.8 Kg wiegen. Trotz Gewichtsreduzierung durch den LRS, Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze wiegt das Bike nunmehr 12.2 Kg (mit Pedalen). Zieht man die 352 gr. der Pedalen ab kommt man auf 11,85 Kg.......

Grüße und frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## at021971 (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube, dass Du das mit dem Gewicht als Hersteller der Bikes nicht wirklich im Griff hast. ich habe das ja durch den Kauf meines neuen Bikes in Einzelteilen und das Wiegen jedes einzelnen Anbauteils leidvoll erleben müssen.

Das Gewicht fast keines Teils entspricht den Angaben der Hersteller. Es gibt hier meist negative aber auch zum Teil positive Abweichungen. Oft liegen sie aber durchaus im Toleranzbereich, den der Hersteller angibt. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach, weichen Reifen am meisten von den Herstellerangaben ab. Ich habe hier Continental Mountain King Protection 2.2, die genauso schwer sind wie der gleiche Reifen ohne Protection. Dies, obwohl Continental einen Gewichtsunterschied von 40 g angibt. Auch hatte ich hier einen Mountain King Protection, der fast 100 g mehr wog als ein anderer. Man sah ihm das auch an, denn über dem Protection Gewebe, das normalerweise braun-orange durchleuchte, war eine recht ansehnliche schwarze Gummischicht, die der andere nicht hatte. Die Reifen scheinen einer erheblichen Schwankungen zu unterliegen.

Nach den Angaben der verschiedenen Hersteller, wäre mein R.GT1 auch rund 250 g leichter gewesen, als es tatsächlich ist. Und darin ist noch nicht der Rahmen samt Dämpfer enthalten, da Rotwild ja keine Angaben mehr zu den Gewichten macht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Dezember 2009)

Denke du hast Recht, die Komponentenhersteller prahlen häufig mit sehr haarsträubenden Gewichtsangaben, die Hersteller aber auch   ;-)  

....ist auch nicht soooo schlimm, mein Ziel war es einfach ein fahrfertiges Bike unter 12 kg zu bekommen, hat halt nicht ganz geklappt. Jetzt muss ich mich an Weihnachten etwas zurückhalten und die 200 gr. am Körpergewicht einsparen  ;-)

Ansonten kann ich nur sagen, ein traumhaftes Bike, die Verarbeitung ist einfach nur klasse.....   fast zu schön um es zu fahren. 

Aber keine Angst, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die erste Ausfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde, hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser.....


----------



## at021971 (23. Dezember 2009)

wenn sie nicht schon verbaut sind, dann tausche die Schläuche gegen Schwalbe SV14. Habe ich heute auch gekauft und meine wiegen 128 und 140 g. Die SV13, die bisher drin sind, wiegen hingegen 203 und 204 g. Das macht schon mal 139 g! Und diese 139 g sind an dieser Stelle mehr Wert als an irgendeiner anderen Stelle des Bikes. 

Du könntest die Nobby Nic auch noch gegen Racing Ralph tauschen. XT Kurbeln, gegen XTR oder Truvativ Noir (70 g). XT gegen XTR Schaltwerk (48 g). Und auch der Sattel hat noch Potential.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## soso79 (24. Dezember 2009)

@alex und wldhase
vielen Dank für eure Antworten !!!

nen Bild von meinem Bike ist ein paar Seiten vorher drinnen. Hab noch den LRS gegen einen 240s mit 4.2d getauscht..hätte nach jetzigem Stand aber die 5.1er nehmen sollen  Dann noch Sattelstütze gegen eine verstellbare von Kind Shox. Pedalen zuerst Clicks von Crank Brothers jetzt aber von NC 17 die Sudpin 3.
Ja danke für eure Bestätigung. Wenn man sich die Lager und besonders die Wippe beim 2009er Modell ansieht, denkt man sich ja schon, dass das Bike sehr stabil ist. 

Viele Grüße und ein tolles Fest !


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hi Thomas,

die SV14 sind schon drin...  nur vorne ist der NobbyNic drauf, hinten ist schon der RacingRalph montiert.

Gut, der Sattel, das stimmt, will jetzt aber erst einmal den Fizik ausprobieren und wiegen. Natürlich alles auf XTR....   da muss ich aber erst einmal sparen, zuvor brauche ich noch einen Tacho   ;-)

Grüße und frohe Weihnachten 
bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (24. Dezember 2009)

Denk mal über den Garmin Edge 705 nach. Der eröffnet ein ganz neue Dimension des Bikens. Seit dem ich diesen habe, bin in Gegenden vorbeigekommen, die ich ohne das Navi niemals erkundet hätte.

Frohes Fest
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. Dezember 2009)

Habe mich vor zwei Jahren gegen den Edge 705 entschieden und mir zu meinem bereits vorhandenen Hac4 pro plus einen Vista HCX geleistet. Ich weiss nicht wie deine Erfahrungen sind, meine Entscheidung basierte auf der Akkuleistung (ca. 8 h) und der nicht austauschbaren Batterien. 

Nach dem ich mit meinem Vista sehr gut zurecht komme, liebäugle ich mit einem Polar CS400. Meine bekannten Strecken fahre ich ohne Navi, nur wenn ich mich auf unbekanntem Terrain bewege nehme ich das Navi mit. Muss aber zugeben, dass nur ein Gerät (die eierlegende Wollmilchsau) auf dem Vorbau von Vorteil wäre. Die 8 h sind mir aber zu wenig....


----------



## at021971 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...Die 8 h sind mir aber zu wenig....


Die 8 h gelten nur für den Edge 205/305. Der Edge 605/705 läuft mit allen angeschlossenen Geräten 15 h. Der Akku ist immer noch fest eingebaut ließe sich aber ohne Probleme selber wechseln, da das Geräte einfach verschraubt ist und der Akku nur eingesteckt wird. Als Radtacho gibt es nichts vergleichbares. 

Die Funktionen des Vistas deckt der Oregon eigentlich besser ab. Der hat einen super schnellen Prozessor und einen hochauflösenden Touchscreen. Das zusammen ermöglicht ein realtime Scrolling der Karten mit dem Finger. Was eine echte Orientierung im weiten Umfeld um den Standort zuläßt. Dieses können Edge und Vista durch ihre langsamen Prozessoren und ihre kleinen, groben Bildschirm nicht leisten.

Gruß  
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (26. Dezember 2009)

wobei sich die Tauschmöglichkeit des Akkus nur auf einen Austausch wegen Defekt bezieht. Sollten 15 h mal nicht ausreichen, dann gibt es Notstromversorgungen für unterwegs. Diese gibt es als Akku- oder auch Batterie-Lösung.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. Dezember 2009)

Der Edge 705 läuft mit Navi 15 h? Das habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört, das wäre vom Zeitfenster her ausreichend. 

Bei einer Mehrtagestour ist man täglich (mit Pausen) so um die 8 h unterwegs, daher habe ich mich damals dagegen entschieden. Der Vista läuft mit guten Akkus locker 20 h, das reicht für 3 Tage Navigation (schalte das Navi in den längeren Pausen ab), dann wechselt man einfach die Batterien, der HAC4 geht im Aufzeichnungsmodus gut ein ganzes Jahr.

Der Oregon ist eigentlich auch der Nachfolger vom Vista...   der kam vor zwei Jahren neu raus, klar hat der Oregon den besseren Prozessor, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich meinen Vista schon ein Jahr. 

Was ist die Notstromversorgung? Wie bei einer Lampe der externe Akkupack?


----------



## at021971 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit dem Edge 705 inklusive HR, Geschwindigkeits- und Trittfrequenzsensor dieses Jahr einen Alpencross gemacht. Dabei haben wir uns immer navigieren lassen und waren täglich 10 - 11 h unterwegs. Und das hat der Edge mitgemacht ohne jemals auch nur in die Nähe eines stromversorgungsbedingten Ausfalls zu kommen. Obwohl ich ein Akku-Pack für den Notfall dabei hatte, kam dieses niemals zum Einsatz.

Die Notstromversorgung gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Ausführungen. Als Akku-Pack oder auch batteriebetrieben. Beim Edge 605/705 muß man nur darauf achten, dass man eines kauft, welches den Edge nicht in den Massenspeichermodus versetzt. Entscheidend ist hier aber eigentlich nur die Massebelegung des Mini USB-Steckers. Man benötigt ein Kabel, wie es dieses für die KFZ-Stromversogung gibt. Dieses ermöglich den Betrieb bei gleichzeitigem Laden.  

Im Elektonik Forum gibt es ein Unterforum für Navigation. Dort gibt es einen mittlerweile in drei Teile aufgeteilten Threat zum Edge 705. Und nicht von den Kritiken dort irritieren lassen. In der überwiegenden Mehrheit sind die Leute alle sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Edge und würden ihn trotz einzelner Defizite nicht mehr hergeben. Ich kann es leider nicht verlinken, da ich gegenwärtig nur mit dem Handy arbeiten kann.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (2. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so gestern war es endlich soweit, ich konnte mein neues Bike beim Händler abholen, gerade noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten.
> 
> ...



Gratulation! 
Wie bist du mit den Fahreigenschaften zu frieden?
Ich bin immer noch begeistert!

Zum Gewicht:
Der Rahmen hat schon ein paar Gramm mehr wie z.B. ein Liteville oder Canyon. Ich hatte aber schnell 2 kleine Dellen im Unterrohr und eine im Oberrohr bei meinem Liteville und das ärgert mehr!! Es werden auch selten gebrauchte Liteville Rahmen bei Ebay angeboten die keine Dellen haben. Gewicht ist halt nicht Alles!

Gruß und noch ein frohes neues Jahr mit vielen C1-touren!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, habe mein C1 jetzt seit dem 22.12. und bin noch nicht einmal richtig gefahren...  ich will es einfach nicht bei der ersten Testfahrt einsauen. Bisher war einfach nur zu schlechtes Wetter, da fahre ich lieber noch mit meinem Specialized....   oder täglich zur Arbeit mit meinem Globe....

Werde aber von meiner ersten Testfahrt berichten.......  schaue jeden Tag den Wetterbericht an, aber es wird nicht besser!!

Habe mal den Sattel gewogen, 312 gr., eigentlich ein ordentlicher Wert. Werde mir den Gobi XM bestellen, soll lt. Herstellerangaben nur 199 gr. haben, das wären dann schon einmal 100 gr. eingespart. Hoffentlich ist das Ding dann noch bequem   ;-)

Viele Grüße
bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (2. Januar 2010)

Die Carbon-Variante,oder? Denn die K:ium Variante wiegt laut F'zi:k 229 g und der Weight-Weenies Tabelle zufolge 251 g.

Ich habe mir gerade den F'zi:k Aliante Carbon bestellt. Ist eigentlich für Rennräder gedacht, soll aber auch auf einem MTB klaglos seinen Dienst tun. Der soll auch 199 g haben, was aber wohl dann auf 205 - 210 g hinauslaufen wird. Wobei das Gewicht des Aliante eine Gel-Einlage beinhaltet, was ihn wohl angenehmer auf Langstrecken macht. In weiß mit grauen Seiten, wurde der sich auch gut auf dem R.C1 machen. Bei www.Bike-Discount.de gibt es ihn recht günstig, für "nur" 169 EUR.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. Januar 2010)

Stimmt....  laut Hersteller soll es ein Tourensattel sein und auch sonst erhÃ¤lt er oft gute Kritiken und ist auch noch etwas gÃ¼nstiger (129 â¬), dein Web-HÃ¤ndler verkauft diesen etwas teurer, 159 â¬ habe ich gerade gelesen.

Werde mir den Sattel erst einmal schicken lassen und wiegen  ;-)  dann montieren und ausprobieren. 

GrÃ¼Ãe bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (3. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, der Gobi XM Carbon ist dort recht teuer. Aber den Aliante Carbon habe ich nirgendwo günstiger gefunden. Für 129 EUR gibt es den Gobi XM Carbon bei Bike-Components.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (5. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ....Werde mir den Gobi XM bestellen, soll lt. Herstellerangaben nur 199 gr. haben, das wären dann schon einmal 100 gr. eingespart....


 
So, habe jetzt den Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon mit Carbon Inserts bekommen und gewogen (Bilder aller gewogenen Teile in meiner Gallerie). Leider ist er wie erwartet, um einiges schwer als von Fi'zi:k angegeben. 
Er bingt es anstatt der versprochenen 199 g, auf 227 g. Mal sehen, was Dein Gobi XM Carbon dann auf die Waage bringt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. Januar 2010)

Sehr edles Teil, passt gut zu deinem Rad....   das mit dem Mehrgewicht ist aber der Hammer, das sind 11,4 %, ist das noch im Toleranzbereich?

Habe den Gobi XM schon bestellt, warte täglich drauf...  jetzt bin ich aber mal wirklich auf das Gewicht gespannt. Werde ihn gleich wiegen und dir das Ergebnis mitteilen.

Wenn ich jetzt das Gewicht der ganzen Halter (fürs Navi, Satteltasche, Luftpumpe, Trinkflasche) zusammenrechnen, hat sich die Gewichtsreduktion durch den Sattel schon locker wieder aufgehoben.

Grüße bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. Januar 2010)

@ Bolzer

Dein Benutzerbild ist echt der Knaller 
Wenn Rotwild sich wieder mal ein CI up-date überlegt, sollten Sie Dein Logo ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen.
Das kommt dem Ideal schon verdammt nahe


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. Januar 2010)

War doppelt.......


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. Januar 2010)

Vielen dank, muss aber zugeben, dass ich das Bildchen im Internet gefunden habe...   ;-)   fand es auch gleich witzig und passend. 

Hoffe nur, dass ich damit niemanden auf den Schlips trete......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich mir halt auch eine Hängewaage besorgt, ihr wolltet es so  ;-)  hier das Gewicht meines R.C1 FS mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter (ohne Flasche), Rahmengröße M, schlecht zu lesen, es sind 12,33 Kg.





Über das Gewicht wurde heute im "Rotwildritter-Thread" ausgiebig disskutiert, daher hier kein weiterer Kommentar dazu. Für ein All-Mountain Sport ist das ein ordentlicher Wert, mehr nicht....
Auch wenn ich kein Gewichtsfetischist bin, aber mein Ziel ist es, dass vorne die 11 steht. D.h. ca. 330 gr. müssen beim Bike und bei mir müssen 3,3 Kg purzeln   ;-)     

Über den LRS will ich nicht mehr einsparen, die Mavic ST sind für mich ein guter Kompromiss aus Stabilität und Leichtbau....   werde vorne den RocketRon aufziehen, wenn ich aber merke, dass mir der Grip nicht ausreicht wechsle ich wieder auf den NobbyNic.

Hallo Thomas, habe gestern ein Mail bekommen, den Gobi XM Carbon 2010 gibt es nur noch in schwarz mit hintem farblich abgestimmten dunkelbraunen Streifen. Muss die Farbkombination mal im Internet suchen, theoretisch passt das farblich gar nicht.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (15. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...Hallo Thomas, habe gestern ein Mail bekommen, den Gobi XM Carbon 2010 gibt es nur noch in schwarz mit hintem farblich abgestimmten dunkelbraunen Streifen. Muss die Farbkombination mal im Internet suchen, theoretisch passt das farblich gar nicht....


 
Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, denn ich kannte ihn nur in dieser Farbe. Hier ein recht gutes Photo des guten Stücks:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...el--schwarz--Carbon-Gestell--Modell-2009.html

Eine Optisch ansprechende Alternative wäre meiner, also dieser: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/17656#TB_inline?height=460&width=605&inlineId=swf3-big

Und der kostet bei www.Bike-Discount.de auch nicht so viel mehr wie der Gobi Carbon.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schlänk Freck (17. Januar 2010)

R1 FS   vs.  C1.FS    -  Hat jemand mal beide Bikes gefahren und könnte über die "entscheidende" Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten berichten?  
Kann mich nicht so richtig entscheiden (fahre hauptsächlich Marathons 50 - 80km)
gruss SF


----------



## Orakel (17. Januar 2010)

poste doch mal hier rein 
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6746193#post6746193


----------



## at021971 (17. Januar 2010)

Das R.R1 FS ist als Race Bike konzipiert. Das R.C1 FS ist vom Konzept her mehr ein Tourer. Es hat 2009 am Hinterbau 20 mm Federweg und 2010 immer noch 10 mm. Für den Marathon Einsatz würde ich zum R.R1 FS greifen. Aus dem Modelljahr 2010 würde ich anstatt der FS-, die die GT-Version nehmen.

Das R.R1 wird am Hinterbau straffer und damit Race tauglicher sein. Das R.C1 ist dafür sensibler. Das R.R1 ist zudem aus hochwertigerem Alu gemacht!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex_RCC03 (17. Januar 2010)

Genau, R1 Alu, oder R2 aus Carbon mit Race Geometrie, ist auch leichter.
Die C Serie ist comfortabler vom Layout, aber auch etwas schwerer und robuster.
Schau mal wie von Thomas vorgeschlagen bei den Rotwild Rittern vorbei, das sind welche, die haben beide Bikes


----------



## Deleted 133688 (17. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ..... habe gestern ein Mail bekommen, den Gobi XM Carbon 2010 gibt es nur noch in schwarz mit hintem farblich abgestimmten dunkelbraunen Streifen. Muss die Farbkombination mal im Internet suchen, theoretisch passt das farblich gar nicht.
> 
> Grüße Bolzer1711


 
Gibt es hier schon was neues? Bin auch am Gobi XM interessiert. Laut Reviews wurde der durchgehend bestens bewertet für Langstrecken und XC Einsatz. Die günstigere Variante (kein Carbon) kostet 80 Euro und ist 29gr. schwerer. Gibt es auch in dem Weiß/Schwarz. Der Aliante Carbon kam auf mtbr nicht so gut weg. Ist ein Race/Strassen Sattel und für Offroad nach den befragten weniger geeignet.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Januar 2010)

hi, thomas hat das beste bild im internet gefunden, schau mal bei #679 rein. ich nehme den grobi xm carbon nicht. habe bc gemailt, die sollen mal den normalen grobi xm wiegen, hat der unter 240 gr. nehme ich den, alternativ kommt bei mir der si Flite titan in frage. 

der aliante ist sehr schön, muss aber zugeben, mir zu teuer. 

grüße bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> hi, thomas hat das beste bild im internet gefunden, schau mal bei #679 rein. ich nehme den grobi xm carbon nicht. habe bc gemailt, die sollen mal den normalen grobi xm wiegen, hat der unter 240 gr. nehme ich den, alternativ kommt bei mir der si Flite titan in frage.
> 
> der aliante ist sehr schön, muss aber zugeben, mir zu teuer.
> 
> grüße bolzer1711



ich habe den GOBI XM bestellt für 79,- gestern. Ist mir 225 angegeben. Wenn er 240 wiegt bin ich zufrieden. Der Aliante  wiegt ja anscheinend 227gr. wundert mich auch nicht bei 142 Sattelbreite  Und wegen 13gr. 60 Euro mehr, nenenene. Wenn ich den Sattel habe, denke morgen oder Mittwoch, wiege ich und poste hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2010)

Du bezahlst mehr, weil er trotz Gel-Einlage nur 227 g wiegt. Und damit ist er einfach auf Dauer bequemer als ohne. Der Aliante gilt eh als einer der bequemsten Sattel. 

Ich bin auf meinem Cube nach Jahren mal wieder mit dem Flite Titan ohne Gel gefahren. Als Konsequenz ist der dann auch gleich runtergeflogen und gegen den Flite Genuine Gel getauscht worden, der auf dem R.GT1 dem Aliante Carbon weichen mußte.  

Wenn der Gobi auch die 14% mehr wiegt, kommt ihr bei rund 256 g raus. Bin mal gespannt ob er die 240er Marke knacken kann.

Gruß
Thomas.


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Ist mir aber zu breit. Ich habe mal nen Specialized Rival SL in 143 gefahren und damit kam ich nicht zurecht. Mein Sitzknochenabstand ist nur 9.5cm. 
Außerdem will ich Wing-Flex und okay die vielen überwiegend sehr positiven Meinungen von Leuten die den Gobi fahren hat mich auch beeinflusst. Im letzten Test hat er den Kompfort-Tipp unter allen Sätteln bekommen   Selle kommt mir keiner mehr drauf. Habe bis jetzt den SLR XC gefahren. Der passte von Beginn an nicht richtig und im Moment geht er gar nicht mehr. Nach 1 Stunde schmerzt mein A.... das ich nicht mehr ruhig sitzen kann.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wenn der Gobi XM nur 240 gr. wiegt, dann nehme ich den auch...   nur mir fehlt der Glaube, denn der Toleranzbergriff hat sich in der letzten Zeit bei mir sehr gedehnt, schätze mal 254 gr. .......

Interessant etwas über den SLR XC zu lesen, stand auch in der engeren Auswahl, den gibt es aber nur glänzend   ;-(   daher habe ich als Alternative den Flite gewählt.

Bisher komme ich mit meinem 143er Specialized auf meinem Stadtrad sehr gut zurecht, war auf diesem Board gesessen und daher wurde mir die Empfehlung ausgesprochen, ist wirklich super, auch nach 2 bis 3 h Fahrt und besonders weil dies ein Rad ohne jegliche Federung ist....

Dachte mir, das C1 ist so "soft", da geht bestimmt ein etwas "härterer" und dadurch leichterer Sattel. Muss doch noch Gewicht sparen   ;-)  Projekt < 12 Kg...

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn der Gobi XM nur 240 gr. wiegt, dann nehme ich den auch...   nur mir fehlt der Glaube, denn der Toleranzbergriff hat sich in der letzten Zeit bei mir sehr gedehnt, schätze mal 254 gr. .......



naja ob nun 240 oder 254....14gr. die merkst du? ;-) Ich ziehe mir derzeit anderen Reifen auf. Conti Race King...die sind pro Reifen schonmal 40gr. leichter als meine jetzigen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Januar 2010)

Hi,

natürlich merke ich die 14 gr. nicht.....    ich würde mich aber ärgern, wenn ich nicht die 11,99 Kg wegen der 14 gr. mehr am Sattel erreichen würde   ;-)

Weißt du, eigentlich dachte ich, dass schon allein durch den gewichtsoptimierenden Komponententausch am Neurad das Gewicht des fahrbereiten Bikes, mit Pedale und allen Haltern, unter 12 Kg liegt. Leider sind es doch deutlich über 12 Kg geworden, schade...   

Jetzt habe ich mir halt das ehrgeizige Ziel gesteckt es trotzdem noch zu schaffen, aber ehrlich, bemerke ich, dass ein Teil nicht sinnvoll ist, dann wird wieder rückgetauscht.

Vorne werde ich jetzt auch den RocketRon aufziehen, das dürften zum NobbyNic 60 bis 80 gr. ausmachen, beim Sattel nochmal 80 bis 100 gr., aber dann wird es schwierig und echt kostspielig.

Laut Bike-Components soll der Gobi XM 251 gr. wiegen, den werde ich jetzt nicht nehmen.....   Thomas, was wiegt denn der Flite Genuine Gel (Herstellerangabe 240 gr.)?

Mein Bruder hat mir lachend seinen bequemsten Rennradsattel gebracht (188 gr.), da tut mir mein Hintern schon beim Ansehen weh    ;-)

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat mir lachend seinen bequemsten Rennradsattel gebracht (188 gr.), da tut mir mein Hintern schon beim Ansehen weh ;-)


 
genau mein Selle SLR XC wiegt 185gr. und das merkst du auch am A..... eigentlich sollte man am Sattel gar nicht auf die Gramm schauen, sofern er bequem ist - weil es fast das wichtigeste Teil am Rad  Aber ich hab noch den Joker meines LRS. Mein aktueller wiegt 1850gr. da gibt es noch viele alternativen. Aber 251gr. bei Herstellerangabe 229gr. sind auch 10% Abweichung...Komisch, aber naja. Mein Vater fährt einen 350gr. Sattel und schwärmt davon auch nach 5 Stunden Ausfahrten.

Der Selle Italia - Max Flite Genuine Gel Sattel 2009 wiegt 265gr. Hat nen Kumpel. Ich glaube du kannst immer 10% dazurechnen auf die Herstellerangaben, dann liegst du ca. richtig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (18. Januar 2010)

Falls Ihr was bequemes sucht, der Rotwild C1 Damensattel, mit aufblasbaren Luftpolstern


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2010)

viele behaupten ja, der tune speedneedle sei superbequem. 

leider hab ich nicht so viel kohle, um das auszuprobieren


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> viele behaupten ja, der tune speedneedle sei superbequem.
> 
> leider hab ich nicht so viel kohle, um das auszuprobieren


 
jo 109gr. was für leichtbaufreaks  Aber 170 Euro sind wirklich  happig zum einfach mal ausprobieren. Von der Optik schaut der Bretthart aus


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt habe ich mir halt auch eine Hängewaage besorgt, ihr wolltet es so ;-) hier das Gewicht meines R.C1 FS mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter (ohne Flasche), Rahmengröße M, schlecht zu lesen, es sind 12,33 Kg.


 
Das Gewicht passt ja bei dir ganz gut Im Katalog mit 11,8 und mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter bei dir 12,3. Oder haste schon einiges geändert and Anbauteilen?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Januar 2010)

acid-driver: jo, dann hätte ich schon gut 200 gr. runter, aber ich will mich nicht foltern, etwas Polsterung soll bleiben.

Juz71: LRS Mavic Crossmax ST, Schwalbe SV14, Schwalbe RR und NN, Sattelstütze (Carbon), Vorbau und Lenker (Carbon) von Rotwild....  laut Herstellerangaben -491 gr., dafür Pedale +352 gr. und Flaschenhalter +19 gr., eigentlich sollte es 11,7 Kg haben, wäre auch mit genau 12,0 Kg richtig zufrieden gewesen....   wie bekannt kam es leider anderst. 

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## acid-driver (18. Januar 2010)

naja, das behaupten sicher nicht ohne grund so viele 

leider kenne ich keinen, der mir son ding mal leiht...
und probekaufen ist mir zu riskant


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Juz71: LRS Mavic Crossmax ST, Schwalbe SV14, Schwalbe RR und NN, Sattelstütze (Carbon), Vorbau und Lenker (Carbon) von Rotwild.... laut Herstellerangaben -491 gr., dafür Pedale +352 gr. und Flaschenhalter +19 gr., eigentlich sollte es 11,7 Kg haben, wäre auch mit genau 12,0 Kg richtig zufrieden gewesen.... wie bekannt kam es leider anderst.
> 
> Grüße Bolzer1711


 
okay dann wog es sicher von der Stange auch mehr als im Katalog. Ich glaub, wenn ich mir meines hole, dann lass ich das vom Händler wiegen und nehme es erst mit, wenn es das Gewicht hat wie im Katalog angegeben  Egal was er dann austauscht, die diff. soll er sich von Rotwild holen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (18. Januar 2010)

;-)  Wunschgedanke  ;-)

Denke Rotwild tut was dagegen, die nächste Rahmenlieferung ist bestimmt gewichtsoptimiert, also warte noch etwas.

Werde mir jetzt mal den Flite bestellen, lt. BC 209 gr., und schauen was der Hintern dazu sagt.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .....Thomas, was wiegt denn der Flite Genuine Gel (Herstellerangabe 240 gr.)?....


 
Da muß ich dich in Deiner Erwartung enttäuschen. Mein Flite Genuine Gel wiegt gewogene 287 g! Herstellerangabe war 265 g.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 133688 (18. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich in Deiner Erwartung enttäuschen. Mein Flite Genuine Gel wiegt gewogene 287 g! Herstellerangabe war 265 g.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Ich weiß ja nicht was BC da gewogen hat aber der Flite Genuine Gel wiegt laut Herstellerangabe 240gr. also wird er real mind. 265gr. wiegen. Meinst du vielleicht den normale Flite ohne Gel? Der wiegt laut Hersteller 200gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> .....Werde mir jetzt mal den Flite bestellen, lt. BC 209 gr., und schauen was der Hintern dazu sagt...


 
Mein Flite Titanium wiegt 239 g, ist aber auch von 2001.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ja, ich habe mir mal den normalen Flite bestellt, Herstellerangaben 200 gr. und laut BC 209 gr.. Wie gesagt, passt das mit dem Hintern nicht, dann kommt wieder ein Sofa drauf. Gewicht hin oder her, ich will auch nach 4 Std. noch Spaß haben  ;-)

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Denke Rotwild tut was dagegen, die nächste Rahmenlieferung ist bestimmt gewichtsoptimiert, also warte noch etwas.


galube dass das erst im nächsten Modelljahr zurealisieren ist.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Januar 2010)

Weiss nicht.....  einsteils gebe ich dir recht, der Produktionsauftrag für den Jahrgang 2010 wurde mit Sicherheit vergeben und die Lieferchargen sind mit Sicherheit auch schon terminiert. 

Bei einem für eine Radmarke doch sehr ärgerlichen Sachverhalt könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man versucht während der Produktion nochmal etwas korrigierend einzugreifen.......

.......oder man hat sich für eine andere Variante, eine sehr kostengünstige, entschieden, die schreiben ich hier aber nicht    ;-)


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (19. Januar 2010)

Für die, die es bei den Rotwild Rittern noch nicht gelesen haben.
Knaller und Deichfräse haben einen Exclusiv Tag bei Rotwild für alle "Fan-boys, -girls aus dem MTB-News Forum organisiert. 

Anmeldung und Alles weitere in unserer IG 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=278

Auf gehts, Super Sache


----------



## Orakel (19. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht.....  einsteils gebe ich dir recht, der Produktionsauftrag für den Jahrgang 2010 wurde mit Sicherheit vergeben und die Lieferchargen sind mit Sicherheit auch schon terminiert.
> Bolzer1711


wenn Rotwild am rahmen etwas ändern würde, das in die Richtung "leichter" gehn würde, so müssten ja die ganzen Testprozedere wiederholt werden, denn halten soll es ja schon


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. Januar 2010)

Richtig und nicht nur das, auch die Planungen/Vorbereitungen für das Modelljahr 2011 müsste für eine gewisse Zeit zurückgestellt werden, ein ziemlicher Personal- bzw. Kostenaufwand.....   ein richtiger Kraftakt, wenn man den Zeitverlust dann wieder aufholen will.

Wahrscheinlich hast du recht, leider, aber für mich ist es eh durch, ich habe mein "schweres", aber wunderschönes C1 und nächstes Jahr kann ich mir keine Neues leisten....   

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (20. Januar 2010)

Gomi XM 248gr.  - gerade bekommen, sieht sehr wertig und schön verarbeitet aus....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Januar 2010)

So, heute war es endlich soweit, das Rotwild wurde auf die freie Wildbahn gelassenâ¦.   ein schÃ¶ner Moment. Bin heute nichts Besonderes gefahren, ca. 20 Km flach und nur auf Rad- und Feldwegen zum EingewÃ¶hnen. Keine Steigungen, auÃer den AutobahnÃ¼berfahrten. 

Zuvor habe ich noch den 188 gr.-Foltersattel montiert, der hat aber durch das softe Fahrwerk auf der Fahrt seinen Schrecken verloren. Glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass ich den Sattel drauf lasse, auf Waldwegen oder Trails bietet er mit Sicherheit zu wenig Komfort.





Vom Fahrwerk her gibt es, wenn man Feld- und Radwege als Gradmesser nehmen kann, nichts zu meckern. Wie von mir gewÃ¼nscht sitze ich aufrechter auf dem Rad, die Geometrie passt, wenn man das nach knapp einer Stunde Fahrt sagen kann. Die Fox-Federelemente verrichten fÃ¼hlbar ihre Arbeit, sind immer aktiv und filtern fast jedes Steinchen weg. 

Das C1 ist ein Tourenbike, kein Racebike, ganz klarâ¦  auch im Flachen und mit perfektem runden Tritt bewegt sich der DÃ¤mpfer leicht. Das ist nicht stÃ¶rend und ich hatte auch nicht das GefÃ¼hl, dass dadurch EffektivitÃ¤t verloren geht. Ich wÃ¼rde es in keinster Weise wippen nennen. An den Steigungen (bin mehrfachst hochgefahren) das gleiche Bild, auch unter Kettenzug leichte Bewegung am DÃ¤mpfer. Auch das ProPedal am Fox-DÃ¤mpfer Ã¤ndert daran nichts, die Einstellung ist fast nicht spÃ¼rbar. Den Wiegetritt mag das C1 nicht so, der wird mit klarem pumpen am DÃ¤mpfer quittiert. FÃ¼r mich nicht schlimm, fahre zu 98% im sitzen, trotzdem wÃ¤re hier ein Lockout wÃ¼nschenswert.

Zum Vergleich, wer das Epic kenntâ¦   das C1-Fahrwerk fÃ¤hrt so, als wenn man den Brain-DÃ¤mpfer 3 Clicks dreht (aus der Soft-Einstellung).

Hoffe bald gehtâs in den Wald und auf meine Hausstrecken, das wÃ¤re ein guter Vergleich zu meinem Epicâ¦.   dann werde ich noch einmal berichten.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133688 (20. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Bericht und weiterhin viel Spaß.
Das Epic ist jedoch ein Racebike und eigentlich nicht zu vergleichen mit dem C1. Das Stumpjumper wäre das richtige(re) Modell.

Hattest du das Epic vorher? Was hat dich veranlasst zum C1 zu wechseln. In meinen Augen ist das Epic eines der besten Bikes überhaupt auf dem Markt.

Grüße,
Juergen


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Januar 2010)

Derzeit habe ich das Epic noch, weiss noch nicht was ich damit mache....  vielleicht behalte ich es für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch.

Ja, du hast recht, ein sehr gutes MTB, ein sehr effektives Rad. Mein Fahrstil hat sich in den letzten Jahren verändert. Vom Hardtail, sehr racelastig habe ich auf das Epic gewechselt, für mich durch das Brain-System und der Sitzposition die einzige Racefully-Alternative. Jetzt bevorzuge ich die ausgedehnten, gediegenen Touren und habe für diesen Zweck ein Rad mit aufrechter Sitzposition gesucht. Weiterhin fahre ich lieber bergauf als bergab, daher muss das Fahrwerk für mich effektiv sein.

Ob ich das wirklich richtige gefunden habe wird sich bei meiner ersten langen Ausfahrt herausstellen.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (20. Januar 2010)

ja, ich fahre auch HT und suche nun seit fast 2 Jahren eine alternative. Bergauf die selbe Performance zum HT. Bergab die Performance eines Fullys. Auf Asphalt möglich antriebsneutral. Gewicht in der HT Klasse.

Das C1 habe ich 2009 ein ganzes WE ausgiebig getestet, aber es war schnell klar, das es meine Wünsche nicht erfüllt.

a.) zu schwer
b.) wie du schon schreibst "dämpfer arbeitet zu viel" wiegetritt deutliches wippen
c.) bergauf auf selber Strecke zum HT einiges langsamer und träger
d.) bergab und offroad aber Top

Das Epic war im Vergleich eine Rakete aufgrund des hohen Preises bei schlechter Ausstattung und die Reviews über die Anfälligkeiten des Brains (2010 soll ja mit Fox das Problem gelöst sein) habe ich es nicht gekauft und blieb weiterhin beim HT.

Dieses Jahr neues Glück. Auf dem Plan stehen

a.) Canyon Nerve MR (soll eine hervorragende Bergaufperformance haben, angeblich besser als das Epic und 10,6kg auf die Waage bringen bei 2700 Euro - die Anti Squat Kinematik soll angeblich funzen)
b.) Rotwild R1/R2 FS (soll auch gute Klettereigentschaften haben, aber leider zu schwer für den Preis. Jetzt wo das Gewicht zum Katalog auch um 500gr. übertroffen wurde, muss ich mal schauen.Steifigkeitswerte sind auch nicht der brüller)
c.) Eventuell noch Giant Anthem X / Simplon Stomp 

We will see


----------



## prodigy (21. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich den Fahrbericht und die Gewichtsangaben von Bolzer1711 lese,
frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt, wo jetzt die große Verbesserung zum Vorjahresmodell des C1 FS liegen soll.

Mein C1 FS Modelljahr 2009 hatte gegenüber der Katalogangabe im Originalzustand knapp 400 Gramm übergewicht, mit anderen Laufrädern der 1600 Gramm Klasse und Carbonlenker/Carbonstütze bin ich jetzt fahrfertig trotz UST/Tubeless Reifen bei 12,4 kg.

Nach den Schilderungen hier im Thread würde ich auch fast vermuten, dass das alte C1 weniger wippt, was vermutlich aber auch mit dem dort verbauten FOX RP23 Dämpfer und dessen drei einstellbaren ProPedal Stufen zu tun hat.

Muss das neue C1 mal probefahren, vielleicht ist es ja im Downhill ein Macht


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Januar 2010)

Hi Juz71,

das wÃ¤re die eierlegende Wollmilchsau, denke, die gibt es nicht. Komfort muss man immer mit EinbuÃen in der Performance erkaufen.

Das Epic kommt sehr nahe an ein Hardtail dran. Meine Comp-Version hat schon den verstellbaren Brain, das macht auch Sinn, es stehen 10 Einstellstufen zur VerfÃ¼gung von Soft bis Lockout und gewisse Schritte sind dann auch deutlich spÃ¼rbar. Der groÃe Nachteil, zum Verstellen des DÃ¤mpfers muss man absteigen, also nimmt man hier im Mittelgebirge wegen des dauernden auf und ab eine Mittelposition, was den DÃ¤mpfer trÃ¤ger im Ansprechverhalten (Initialschlag) aber sehr effizient macht. In den Alpen, wenn es stundenlang bergauf geht habe ich teilweise auf Click 10 (Firm) gestellt, oben angekommen zurÃ¼ck auf den ersten Click (Soft). Etwas Ãbergewicht fÃ¼r ein Racebike hat es auch.

Probleme mit dem DÃ¤mpfer, ich habe noch den Fox-Brain, hatte und habe ich in den 4 Jahren nie. Warte mein Rad immer selbst.

Deine Auswahl ist wirklich gut, das Simplon ist brutal steif und mit einer wertigen Ausstattung auch teuer, mit Sicherheit ein echter Racer. BestÃ¼ckst du das Stomp mit dem DT-Swiss-DÃ¤mpfer hast du auch das Lockout, das dir bergauf bestimmt eine brutale Performance bietet.

Mit Giant habe ich keine Erfahrungâ¦..

Canyon, war selbst vor der Entscheidung gestanden Nerve XC 9.0 SL oder Rotwild C1. Gleicher Preis, aber eine Ausstattung, nur die feinsten Komponenten. Das macht auch den deutlichen Gewichtsunterschied aus (10,8 Kg), DTSwiss1450, RocketRon, Formular R1, Rest XTR. Das C1 so bestÃ¼ckt, dann wÃ¤ren die Werksangabe bei Rotwild locker drin, glaube auch nicht, dass bei Canyon die 10,8 Kg stimmenâ¦..   dann wÃ¤re der Gewichtsunterschied nicht mehr so groÃ.

Viele meiner Bikefreunde fahren Canyon, alle jedoch Hardtails, alle durch die Bank super zufrieden, bestes Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis und hÃ¶chste QualitÃ¤t. 

Denke das MR ist auch nicht die Wollmilchsau, aber es hat den Fox RP23-DÃ¤mpfer, bei diesem ist das ProPedal in 3 Stufen einstellbar. Du mÃ¼sstest mal testen, ob in Stufe 3 eine Art Lockout erreicht wird.

Vielleicht kommt das Scott Spark mit dem Twinloc-System nahe dran, ich habe es nicht getestet.

Unsereins hat aus emotionellen GrÃ¼nden zum Rotwild gegriffen, dazu hat alles gepasst, der freundliche HÃ¤ndler, die Ausstattung und das Design des Rades. Durch meine 2 mal 40 min. Testfahrt wusste ich auch was mich von dem Fahrwerk her erwartet, wie geschrieben Tourer ebenâ¦â¦


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und viel SpaÃ bei der Auswahl (ich glaub, ich wÃ¼sste es      ;-)     )
Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (21. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Viele meiner Bikefreunde fahren Canyon, alle jedoch Hardtails, alle durch die Bank super zufrieden, bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und höchste Qualität.



Hi Bolzer1711,

Ja man wird immer einen tot sterben, bei der Auswahl eines Fullys 
Ich fahre derzeit wie gesagt auch ein Canyon HT und bin super zufrieden. Es macht sehr Spaß und wirklich klasse das Ding. Design ist Geschmacksache, gibt sicher schönere Optik, wobei mir das klassische schwarz gut gefällt da zeitlos. Der Modetrend weiß und sonstige Farben geht noch 1-2 Jahre dann ist das auch wieder vorbei. Schwarz ist dauerhaft schön  Außerdem 300gr. mehr nur wegen Pulverbeschichtung, muss nicht sein.

Das Canyon Nerve MR ist ein Race Bike mit mächtig Vortrieb und sagenhafter Klettereigenschaften, zumind. berichten mir das alle, die das Bike bereits fahren. 

Aufjedefall werde ich das Epic 2010, Stomp, (vielleicht auch das Merida 96) noch probefahren.

Das Scott ist mit offenem Dämpfer eine Schaukel, zumind. laut Bericht von einigen Bravos und auch hier im Forum liest man das oft. Klar kann man den Dämpfer komplett locken über Twinloc trotzdem sollte es auch antriebsneutral sein im offenem Mode. AUßerdem mag ich die Marke ich die Marke irgendwie nicht.

Du wüsstest deine Auswahl? Wieder ein C1/C2? 

Gruß,
jz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Prodigy,

kenne das 2009 C1 nur vom sehen, bin es nie gefahren. 

Nur mal eine Frage, wenn du deinen Fox RP23 auf ProPedal umstellst, merkst du einen Unterschied? Spürst du auch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen 3 Stufen? Was macht der Dämpfer im Wiegetritt?

Dachte immer UST/Tubeless Reifen sind leichter wie die Faltreifen/Schlauchkombinationen. 

Bist auf die Tublessreifen sind wir von der Ausstattung her recht gleich, auch das Gewicht ist auf dem gleichen Niveau, daher scheint sich das Rahmengewicht nicht gravierend geändert zu haben.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Januar 2010)

Hi Juz71,

nein, ich meinte die Auswahl bei deinen Racefullys. Will dich nicht beeinflussen, besonders nicht in einem Rotwild-Thread. Nur soweit, ich würde es bei einem Racefully wieder tun   ;-)   kleinstes Modell mit Fox-Gabel, mit Tricon-LRS, die komplette Schaltung auf SRAM X.0 aufstocken und zumindest eine XT-Kurbel einbauen lassen.

Unsereins hat zwischen Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 SL, BMC Speedfox SF02, Trek Fuel EX 8.0, Spec Stumpjumper Expert gewählt und wie geschrieben sich nicht aufgrund der innovativsten Technik, sondern emotional für das Rotwild R.C1 FS entschieden. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich das BMC niemals in natura gesehen, geschweige denn getestet habe....   Stumjumper und Trek bin ich gefahren. 

Frage mich in einem halben Jahr nochmal....    ;-)

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## prodigy (21. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Prodigy,
> 
> kenne das 2009 C1 nur vom sehen, bin es nie gefahren.
> 
> Nur mal eine Frage, wenn du deinen Fox RP23 auf ProPedal umstellst, merkst du einen Unterschied? Spürst du auch Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen 3 Stufen? Was macht der Dämpfer im Wiegetritt?



Ja, der Unterschied ist deutlich zu spüren!
Bei Stufe 1 ist ein wippen kaum noch zu bemerken, Ansprechverhalten auf Bodenunebenheiten ist kaum schlechter wie offen. So kann man jederzeit auch einen Downhill fahren. Stufe 2 fühlt sich richtig "straff" an, beim Zwischensprints hat man das Gefühl, das es richtig voran geht  Stufe 3 ist eigentlich wie Hardtail, optimal für Wiegetritt, nutze ich aber kaum.




Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Dachte immer UST/Tubeless Reifen sind leichter wie die Faltreifen/Schlauchkombinationen.



Echte UST Reifen wiegen mehr wie eine gewichtsoptimierte Schlauch/Reifen Kombination.

Fahre vorne Nobby Nic UST 2,25 Gewicht 705 Gramm, hinten Rocket Ron 2,25 mit 680 Gramm.



Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Bist auf die Tublessreifen sind wir von der Ausstattung her recht gleich, auch das Gewicht ist auf dem gleichen Niveau, daher scheint sich das Rahmengewicht nicht gravierend geändert zu haben.
> 
> Grüße Bolzer1711



Jo, sehe ich genauso.  Bei dem neuen C1 soll angeblich der Rahmen leichter geworden sein, das Oberrohr 1 cm länger und der Lenkwinkel etwas steiler.  Außerdem natürlich der neue Linkage mit dem exklusiven Rotwild-Fox Dämpfer.

Gruß!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Januar 2010)

So sollte es eigentlich auch sein, der Unterschied zwischen offenem oder geschlossenem Dämpfer sollte absolut spürbar sein. Das habe ich bei dem "exclusiven" Rotwild-Fox Dämpfer auf meinen Kurztests noch nicht verspürt, kann eigentlich nicht sein, für was ist denn sonst der Hebel dran, der muss doch eine Funktion haben   ;-)   ......  ich werde das noch im Gelände richtig testen, dann muss ich was tun. 

Viele Grüße 
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Der RP2 ist vor allem erst mal eine einfachere und kostengünstige Lösung zum RP23. Soweit ich weiss, bietet Fox für beide fahrwerkspezifische Set-ups an.

Für 2010 haben etliche Hersteller wegen den gestiegenen Komponentenkosten aufgrund des schlechteren Dollar/Euro versucht die Preise der Komplettbikes mit günstigeren Komponenten zu stabilisieren. Auch Rotwild ist diesen Weg hier und da gegangen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wäre mir nicht so wichtig, ob Rotwild aus Kostengründen eine einfache Version genommen hat. Fahre schon seit 4 Jahren "nur" die einfache Fox F100 RL. Die ist super einfach einzustellen und funktioniert genial. Zu 90% fahre ich offen, nur an steilen Stellen geht die Hand kurz an die Gabelkrone und sie ist blockiert, besser gehts nicht!!!!

Auch den Dämpfer würde ich zu 90% offen fahren, der ist schon klasse und harmoniert sehr gut mit der Gabel. Mein Problem ist die Funktion: Es gibt nur einen kaum spürbaren Unterschied wenn ich den Hebel umlege, hier habe ich einfach mehr Wippunterdrückung erwartet. Gerade in dem Zeitpunkt wenn mir an einem steilen Stück gleich die Puste ausgeht und mein Tritt unrund wird    ;-)

Werde noch mehr am Setup ausprobieren und dann überlegen vielleicht auf den RP23 zu wechseln. Habe im Internet aber bisher keinen 185er RP23 gefunden....   gibt es wahrscheinlich nicht, denn der RP2 ist ja scheinbar eine Rotwild-Fox Spezialanfertigung.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Laut Toxoholic gibt es ihn als 184 x 44
siehe hier: http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...575/imgID/2/XTCsid/k29b953hsm0sim6icclu1s6gh0

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## schlurz (22. Januar 2010)

Hi bolzer,

ich fahre ja selbst ein C1 - nur eben die "Messeversion" - und bei mir ist schon ein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen PP und "offen" vorhanden.
Besonders gut merke ich das z.B. wenn mit dem Fahrrad auf Radwegen/Straße/leichten Schotterwegen/Feldwegen gebrettert wird. Mit offenem Dämpfer ist das Ding eine schöne Schiffschaukel. Mit PP veringert sich das Wippfeeling auf wenige Milimeter. So ist dann auch sehr gut zu fahren. Ebenso verhält sich das an Anstiegen. Offen fahre ich den Dämpfer eigentlich nur bergab oder im groben Gelände - dann auch bergauf.
Das bezieht sich alles auf "im-sitzen-biken. Im Wiegetritt - z.B. an Anstiegen - um mal kurz den Popo zu entlasten, ist der Unterschied zwischen PP und "offen" ebenfalls spürbar. Ein Hardtail ist es jedenfalls im Wiegetritt nicht - auch nicht im PP-Modus. Mich störts nicht weiter.
Und grade bergab oder in groben Gelände ist der Hinterbau ne Wucht. Bin da maßlos begeistert.


Und ich hätte noch ne andere Frage an dich. Ist dein Rad Rahmengröße M oder L? Wie weit hast du denn deine Sattelstütze (350mm P180?) draußen? Ich überlege nämlich mir eine etwas längere zu holen, da meine schon kurz vor "Max" ausgezogen ist.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

danke Thomas, du bist verdammt schnell und immer gleich die richtige Antwort parat. Habe den Link gleich in die Favoriten geschoben. Sollte ich mir einen solchen einbauen, auf was muss ich außer der Größe noch achten?

Schlurz, das habe ich ja auch geschrieben, der Dämpfer ist vom Ansprechverhalten genial, was besseres habe ich noch nie gefahren. Das PP wirkt sich für mich aber nicht deutlich genug aus, aber gut zu hören, dass es für andere ausreicht. Wie gesagt, werde noch einige Setuptestfahrten machen und dann überlegen. Fährst du mit mehr Dämpferdruck?

Unsereins fährt Rahmengröße M, die Sattelstütze ist auf ca. 150.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## schlurz (22. Januar 2010)

Tach bolzer,

ja eine "deutliche Auswirkung" ist natürlich immer subjektiv. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass bei mir PP nicht nur einen deutlich spürbaren Effekt hat, sondern auch einen visuell sichtbaren. War als "Anmerkung" gedacht. 

Die nutzbare Federwegslänge (gemessen im Leerzustand des Dämpfers) liegt bei etwas über 44mm. Mein Sag liegt bei 10.5mm. Das wären dann auf die nutzbare Länge gerechnet ungefähr 22-23% bei 85kg Körpergewicht. Dämpferdruck liegt laut Anzeige bei etwas über 14.5 bar.

Auf meiner Testfahrt war der Dämpfer ein wenig weicher eingestellt, was sich dann natürlich in einer höheren Wipptendenz äusserte.

Wenn ich meine gemessenen 10.5mm mit dem empfohlenen von Fox (11.1mm) vergleiche, bin ich ein wenig härter  unterwegs.

Jeder so wie er es gerne möchte.

Na da haste ja bei Rahmengröße M und ~150 bei der Sattelstütze noch genug übrig. Ich bin leider bei ein wenig unter 110, d.h. viel Abstand ist da nicht mehr bis zur maximal zulässigen Auszugshöhe (knapp 1cm). D.h. zur Zeit stecken noch ein wenig über 10cm im Sattelrohr.

Eines gefällt mir aber trotzdem noch nicht ganz. Meine Foxgabel wird mir zu früh viel zu progressiv. Da muss ich noch ein wenig herumprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. Januar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...danke Thomas, du bist verdammt schnell und immer gleich die richtige Antwort parat. Habe den Link gleich in die Favoriten geschoben. Sollte ich mir einen solchen einbauen, auf was muss ich außer der Größe noch achten?....


 
Dass Du den dann auch wirklich irgendwo kaufen kannst, denn in all den Onlineshop, in denen ich gerade nachgeschaut habe, gibt es die 185 mm Variante nicht.  Auf sonst eigentlich nichts, da es ihn nur mit einem Federweg gibt. 

Interessant ist auch die Preisdifferenz RP23 zu RP2. Der RP23 liegt bei +/- 400 EUR. Der RP2 bei rund 200 EUR. Also pro zustätzlicher ProPedal-Stufe 100 EUR ist schon happig. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Januar 2010)

War auch keine Kritik, im Gegenteil, es ist gut zu wissen dass ich vielleicht auch zu verwöhnt bin was die Effizienz des Hinterbau betrifft. Man kann halt nicht alles haben, Komfort und absoluten Vortrieb.

Wie ich geschrieben habe, es stehen noch einige Setuptest an, dann werde ich mir überlegen ob ich mir vielleicht den Fox RP 23 zulege. Wir sind ungefähr in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse, derzeit habe ich als Adam genau 80 Kg. Den Dämpfer habe ich bei der 2. Testfahrt auf ca. 185 psi aufgepumpt, das ist fast genau 1 cm Sag, war für mich ein guter Kompromiss.

Denke du meinst, dass deine Gabel noch etwas bockt, d.h. nur so stufenweise einfedert. Das sollte sich eigentlich nach 100 bis 200 km auf Waldwegen legen. Hatte meine alte Fox F100 und jetzt die Fox F120 auch, die Gleitbuchsen müssen sich erst einlaufen, also kein Problem.

Das mit der Sattelstütze ist zwar knapp, aber das kannst du lassen, dürfte nichts passieren, die Hersteller lassen sich da schon noch etwas Luft.

Werde mal bei Toxoholics anfragen, ob man dort eine RP23 bestellen könnte und was der Dämpfer kostet.


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (23. Januar 2010)

Ich habe meinen RP23 in PP immer auf 3 eingestellt, nutzen PP nur bei längeren Bergaufpassagen ansonsten fahre ich offen. Über Wippen kann ich nicht klagen, fährt sich offen super. Ich glaube, dass das Wippen und den damit subjetiv geglaubten Kraftverlust in Wirklichkeit viel geringer ist. 
Hat das 2010er Modell nur eine Einstellstufe?
VG.
WH.


----------



## at021971 (23. Januar 2010)

Bei Toxoholics, wenn sie nicht ein Angebot haben, wirst Du wohl die vollen 500 EUR für einen RP23 hinlegen müssen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (23. Januar 2010)

Genau dafür würde ich das PP auch nutzen, für die längeren und steilen Uphills, ansonsten fahre ich eh offen. Von dem Ansprechverhalten der Gabel und dem Dämpfer bin ich begeistert.

Der RP2 hat nur die Einstellungen "offen" oder "PP" ohne weitere Verstellstufen, leider  ;-(  und der Unterschied zwischen offen und PP ist mir zu gering, hatte hier die Wirkung eines "MotionControl" oder fast Lockout erwartet.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Deleted 133688 (23. Januar 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Laut Toxoholic gibt es ihn als 184 x 44
> siehe hier: http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...575/imgID/2/XTCsid/k29b953hsm0sim6icclu1s6gh0


 
Das ist auch cool. Rotwild designed die Einbaulänge so, dass man an Hersteller gebunden ist  184 Einbaulänge ist unüblich und hätte man 190 verwendet, könnte man z.B auch einen DT Swiss Xm180 einbauen. Der sowieso besser ist. Den kann man wenigstens komplett locken. Weil wenn ich bergauf auf Aspshalt fahre ist ProPedal ein Witz. Wenn dann will ich das er ganz dicht macht und kein Kompromiss. Alles andere wird dann offen gefahren, was auch Zweck eines Fullys.


----------



## acid-driver (23. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> ...Der sowieso besser ist...



oh, oh,

würde ich so nicht stehen lassen 

bergamont baut auch so rahmen, für die nur ein bestimmter dämpfer passt. achtet man meistens nicht so drauf, beim kauf, hinterher ists dann aber ärgerlich...

fox hat ja auch mit seiner 15mm steckachse für aufsehen gesorgt...

aber es muss ja jeder seinen eigenen standard fahren, sodass auch ja keine konkurenzprodukte gekauft werden


----------



## Deleted 133688 (24. Januar 2010)

acid-driver schrieb:


> oh, oh,
> 
> würde ich so nicht stehen lassen


 
naja nur meine Meinung. Propedal 1-3 brauch kein Mensch. Wenn ich PP aktiviere, dann will ich ja das nichts mehr "wippt" (Asphalt). Also würde ich persönlich IMMER Stufe 3 nehmen. Noch besser ist aber, wenn er komplett zu macht, wie es auch der Swiss XM180 kann. Alle andere fahre ich dann einfach offen und reguliere ich, anhand der Strecke über den Luftdruck


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Schlurz, muss mich korrigieren...  meine Sattelstütze habe ich bis 130 ausgezogen, sorry!!! War nicht zu Hause und hatte es falsch in Erinnerung.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hallo Thomas,

endlich kam das Paket von BC an, gleich ausgepackt, gewogen und alles montiert.

Von wegen Herstellertoleranzen, ich bin ganz fertig...   ;-)

Der Schwalbe RocketRon 26x2,5 wiegt 458 gr. (Herstellerangabe: 465 gr.), der zuvor montierte NobbyNic wog exakt 540 gr., also 92 gr. gespart   ;-)

Der SelleItalia Flite wiegt 200 gr. (Herstellerangabe: 200 gr.), der originale Fizik Nisene hat 310 gr., nochmal 110 gr. runter.

Jedoch konnte ich den Flite nicht genau waagrecht montieren, das Gestell und die Sitzfläche sind absolut parallel, sogar etwas aufsteigend. Wenn ich noch weiter drehe, dann reibt die hintere Befestigungsschraube an der Sattelstütze. Beim Fizik neigt sich die Nase des Sattels zum Gestell nach vorne, daher super waagrecht montierbar.

Also gehts weiter mit der Sattelsuche.....

Toxoholics hat mir teilweise geantwortet, die können das ProPedal des Foxdämpfers ändern, z.B. verstärken. Was das kostet, bzw. ob der RP23 in der gewünschten Größe lieferbar ist haben sie mir noch nicht geschrieben.

Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (27. Januar 2010)

Juz71 schrieb:


> Das ist auch cool. Rotwild designed die Einbaulänge so, dass man an Hersteller gebunden ist  184 Einbaulänge ist unüblich und hätte man 190 verwendet, könnte man z.B auch einen DT Swiss Xm180 einbauen. Der sowieso besser ist. Den kann man wenigstens komplett locken. Weil wenn ich bergauf auf Aspshalt fahre ist ProPedal ein Witz. Wenn dann will ich das er ganz dicht macht und kein Kompromiss. Alles andere wird dann offen gefahren, was auch Zweck eines Fullys.



Hallo, bei meinem Liteville301 konnte ich nur DT Dämpfer mit Liteville Abstimmung benutzen! Alles andere funktionierte nicht! Ich habe leidvolle Erfahrung mit 3 DT-Swiss Dämpfern in 3 Jahren gesammelt. Das Beste war der Service. Reparaturen wurden sogar in der Garantie-Zeit von DT nur auf Kulanz ausgeführt, da mussten sie einem nicht das Porto erstatten. Jetzt werde ich meine Erfahrungen mit dem Fox sammeln und ich fand ihn nach der ersten Probefahrt schon um einiges besser!


----------



## Sparcy (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

hier ein paar Bildchen von meinem neuen R.C2 FS; erstmals in freier Wildnis 
Nachdem die Kettenstrebe von meinem Storck Adrenalin Carbon nun zum 3. Mal gebrochen ist, bin ich nun zu Rotwild gewechselt.
Hoffentlich habe ich mit dem neuen Bike nicht mehr so nen Ärger.
Fahrmäßig ist das Teil ne wahre Wucht. 
Gesamtgewicht incl. Pedale: 10,8 KG


----------



## acid-driver (31. Januar 2010)

geiles teil, nur der sram-umwerfer stört das bild ein wenig


----------



## alex_RCC03 (31. Januar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> hier ein paar Bildchen von meinem neuen R.C2 FS; erstmals in freier Wildnis
> Nachdem die Kettenstrebe von meinem Storck Adrenalin Carbon nun zum 3. Mal gebrochen ist, bin ich nun zu Rotwild gewechselt.
> ...



HAmmer, was ein Bike 
Voll fett!!! Super Aufbau 
Was steckt den alles drin? Gibt's 'ne Liste?
Musst das C2 unbedingt mal den "Rittern" zeigen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=225734&page=151&highlight=rotwild

Die fallen sicher genauso vom Hocker wie ich gerade


----------



## grosser (31. Januar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> hier ein paar Bildchen von meinem neuen R.C2 FS; erstmals in freier Wildnis
> Nachdem die Kettenstrebe von meinem Storck Adrenalin Carbon nun zum 3. Mal gebrochen ist, bin ich nun zu Rotwild gewechselt.
> ...



Hallo Sparcy,
schönes Bike!
Bis demnächst bei den Beinharten!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (31. Januar 2010)

Wahnsinn! Das Bike sind in Natura 1a aus. Coole Bilder!

Den Lenker (und evtl Vorbau) werde ich mir nächste Woche auch holen


----------



## chris-2 (31. Januar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> hier ein paar Bildchen von meinem neuen R.C2 FS; erstmals in freier Wildnis
> Nachdem die Kettenstrebe von meinem Storck Adrenalin Carbon nun zum 3. Mal gebrochen ist, bin ich nun zu Rotwild gewechselt.
> ...



Nicht schlecht!
Ist der Aufbau komplett neu, oder hast du Parts vom alten übernommen?
Falls du schon länger mit mittlerem Käfig schaltest könntest du bitte mal deine Erfahrungen im Vergleich zum langen Käfig mitteilen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (31. Januar 2010)

Super C2 Sparcy,

hast aber einiges, eigentlich fast alles, umbauen lassen (umgebaut)....   die Truvativ Stylo Carbon Kurbel hatte ich zuvor noch nie gesehen, passt gut.

Viel Spaß....


----------



## Sparcy (31. Januar 2010)

In dem Bike stecken folgende Parts:
- Fox F 120 RLC Fit
- Rotwild S 120 Vorbau
- Rotwild B160 Carbon Lowriser (Sichtcarbon)
- Rotwild P 180 Sattelstütze (Sichtcarbon)
- Laufradsatz (DT Swiss 240S, Sapim Speichen weiss, FRM XMD333 Felge)
  Gewicht 1420g
- X.0 Schaltwerk*, Truvatiuv Stylo Carbon Kurbel*, kompl. mit TA  
   Specialities Chinook Kettenblätter, X.0 Trigger*, X9 Umwerfer, 
SRAM PG 990 Goldnugget 32-11 Kasette*, KMC 9 SL Kette*, 
   Exxustar Titan Klickies*
- Magura Marta SL Gold Bremsen* vo: 203 mm , hi: 180 mm
- Selle Italia Carbonio Flow Sattel *
- Alle Schrauben durch goldfarbene Alu und Titanschrauben ersetzt.
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26 x 2,25 
* Teile wurden aus "Altrad" übernommen.
@chris-2z0: Mit dem X.0 Schaltwerk (mittlerer Käfig) hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Einen Vergleich mit dem Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig kann ich leider nicht machen, da ich solches noch nie montiert hatte.
@ grosser: Freu mich schon drauf. Dein Bike gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## Nismo99 (31. Januar 2010)

@Sparcy: Gibt es den B160c auch als Nicht-Sichtcarbon-Variante? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es den Lenker alternativ zum schwarz/weiß auch in nur schwarz gibt. Kann es sein, dass bei letzterer Variante der Carbon-Look nicht erkennbar ist??

Zur Sattelstütze: Wie verhält sich denn die Qualität der Oberfläche bei ständigem Runter-/Raufschieben? Sind hier eher Gebrauchsspuren zu erkennen ggü einer Alu-Stütze?


----------



## Sparcy (31. Januar 2010)

Die aktl. Variante, also 2010 ist ohne Sichtcarbon.
Habe die Stütze bis jetzt nur wenige male Hoch und runter geschoben.
Bis jetzt kann ich keine Gebrausspuren sehen.
Das Sattelrohr beim C2 besteht auch nur aus Carbon und entält keine Aluhülse
wie bei meinem alten Adrenalin. Daher ist das C2, so denke ich, schonender 
zur Sattelstütze.
Bei meinem Adrenalin konnte man sichtbare Spuren an meiner alten WCS Carbonstütze erkennen.


----------



## radicalric (1. Februar 2010)

Ganz nett, bis auf die roten Bandarolen auf den DT Naben.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

so, habt ihr alle die Artikel in den beiden wichtigsten Zeitschriften   ;-)   gelesen. Das C2 Edition platziert sich punktemÃ¤Ãig auf Rang 6, von den Testern gefÃ¼hlt jedoch drei. Bergauf (Platz 2) und bergab (Platz 5) scheint es wirklich gut zu seinâ¦  an der Austattung/Lackierung gabs zu mÃ¤keln, daher kein super. Denke, damit kann Rotwild sehr zufrieden sein.

Liest die MTB hier mit   ;-)   das Fazit fÃ¼r das C1 trifft doch wirklich zu. Dann aber leisten sie sich doch zwei Fauxpas, betiteln das Bike als Comp-Version, es ist doch eine mit Rotwildparts gespickte Pro-Version und dann auf Seite 51 nehmen sie ein Bild des 2009er C1 und loben die 2010er-Version. Entschuldigung ich habe nichts gegen das 2009er C1, aber das ist eine Fachzeitschrift und 11 Seiten vorher wird das Rad getestet. Ich weiÃ manchmal sind die Schreiberlinge keine Bikefreaks und die, die das Layout machen haben auch andere Interessen, aber wenigstens die Lektoren sollten in der Branche bewandert sein.

Unsereins nimmt diese Berichte nicht ganz ernst, nur als Gradmesser, denn fahrtechnische EindrÃ¼cke sind subjektiv und Geometrien mÃ¼ssen zum KÃ¶rper passen. Beide Fazits sind aber recht nah an der Wirklichkeitâ¦.   das C1 hat etwas mehr Speck auf den Rippen, 12,2 kg (mit oder ohne Pedalen??) trotz Tuningparts, landet aber im Mittelfeld der Gewichtstabelle. Genau wie schon hier beschrieben, ein ordentlicher Wert fÃ¼r diese Bikekategorie, aber nicht berauschend. Die StabilitÃ¤tswerte sind ebenfalls gut, fahrwerkstechnisch wird es gelobt, auch hier gute Arbeit Rotwild.

Konnte am Wochenende mein C1 jetzt auch mal etwas lÃ¤nger bewegen und endlich einige HÃ¶henmeter fahren. Der Wald war recht tief verschlammt, so bin ich auf die grob geteerten Wege ausgewichen. Das war richtig gut, die Sitzposition passt und die KraftÃ¼bertragung war optimal. 
Ja, und ich muss diesmal schreiben, dass ich einen Unterschied zwischen offenem und geschlossenem DÃ¤mpfer gespÃ¼rt habe. Vielleicht lag es auch an den paar Plusgraden, dass der DÃ¤mpfer die Funktion aufgenommen hat, aber es war ein VerhÃ¤rtung des Hinterbaus im ProPredal-Modus spÃ¼rbar, kein Lockout auch nicht wiegetritttauglich, aber so, dass unsereins (im sitzen) subjektiv gesehen ohne AntriebseinflÃ¼sse effizient auch einen recht steilen Weg erklimmen konnte. 

Den restlichen Tag habe ich nur noch Ã¼ber alle Backen gegrinst, so mit dem GefÃ¼hl alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Das mit dem Wechsel zum RP23-DÃ¤mpfer werde ich mir noch Ã¼berlegen, es fehlen die Testfahrten auf den Waldwegenâ¦ und der Geldbeutel muss zuvor auch noch etwas voller werden.

Aber und das ist die gute Nachricht fÃ¼r alle C1 und C2er, die Ã¼ber einen Wechsel nachdenken, es gibt den RP23 in der benÃ¶tigten GrÃ¶Ãe nunmehr zu kaufen. Bike-Components  fÃ¼hrt derzeit den DÃ¤mpfer als einziger âdeutscherâ Onlineshop â¦â¦;-)  ;-)  ;-)

Von meinem jetzt montierten Terry Fly RSR Carbon bin ich begeistert, ein echtes Bikersofa, der bleibt jetzt erst einmal drauf. FÃ¼r die Gewichtssammler, der Sattel wiegt 278 gr., damit habe ich das Ausgangsgewicht von 12,3 Kg wieder erreichtâ¦.   will heiÃen, die knapp 100 gr. Mindergewicht durch den Reifenwechsel und die 34 gr. durch den Sattel wurden von den ganzen Haltern (Tacho, Sensoren und Satteltaschenhalter (alleine schon 40 gr.)) komplett wieder aufgehoben.


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (10. Februar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> .......
> 
> ...



Jo!
ihr wisst doch wie das  Liteville 301 immer bei Tests abschneidet? "Super" Aber komischer weise haben mir die Fahreigenschaften des C1 nach 3 Tagen Probefahrt so gut gefallen, dass ich umgestiegen bin! Ich habe es noch nicht bereut!
Es gibt nur eins! 
Probefahren/Meinung bilden/ kaufen oder weiter suchen!!!!


----------



## Nismo99 (13. Februar 2010)

...habe mir letzte Woche den 2010er B160c Lenker gekauft und bin leider nicht 100% zufrieden [passt nicht ganz zur P180 Sattelstütze]. Bin auf der Suche nach dem 2009er Modell. Hab schon ein paar Händler gefragt...leider ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wer den Lenker noch verkauft??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2010)

Was passt denn nicht, Farbe?
Poste doch mal bei den Rotwild Rittern, evtl. will ja einer tauschen....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6838244#post6838244


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Aber komischer weise haben mir die Fahreigenschaften des C1 nach 3 Tagen Probefahrt so gut gefallen, dass ich umgestiegen bin! Ich habe es noch nicht bereut!
> Es gibt nur eins!
> Probefahren/Meinung bilden/ kaufen oder weiter suchen!!!!



Echt hattest Du das Testbike 3 TAge?!
Was ein Service 
Hast absolut recht, Probefahrt geht über alles


----------



## grosser (13. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Echt hattest Du das Testbike 3 TAge?!
> Was ein Service
> Hast absolut recht, Probefahrt geht über alles



Ich hatte es sogar 5 Tage! Donnerstag abends abgeholt und Montags abends wieder abgegeben! Gefahren bin ich aber nur von Freitag bis Sonntag! 
Bei meinem Händler hättest du im Sommer auch für 3 Tage ein Liteville bekommen!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (13. Februar 2010)

Cool


----------



## Deleted 133688 (14. Februar 2010)

@Bolzer.

Wie fährt sich eigentlich dein neuer Flite Sattel?

Grüße.

edit: ups, habe eine Seite vorher entdeckt du hast nun einen Terry montiert. 
Immer noch begeistert davon?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Juz71,

der Flite hat nicht richtig auf die Stütze gepasst, war etwas komisch.....

Habe dann den Terry RSR supergünstig im WSV bei Rose bekommen. Bin erst knapp 2,5 h darauf gefahren und hatte ein gutes Gefühl. Hoffe, dass das Wetter bald besser wird und das Training beginnen kann. Das C1 scharrt schon mit den Hufen.....

Nach der letzte Ausfahrt hatte ich ein dauerhaftes Grinsen im Gesicht, es hat alles richtig gut funktioniert, der Untergrund bestand aber nur aus Feld- und Radwegen....

Bis denn
Bolzer1711


----------



## Nismo99 (16. Februar 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Was passt denn nicht, Farbe?
> Poste doch mal bei den Rotwild Rittern, evtl. will ja einer tauschen....
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6838244#post6838244



jap...die farbe. der lenker ist glänzend schwarz (kein sichtcarbon) und die sattelstütze im typischen carbon-look. werde es heute nochmal bei versch händerln probieren.


----------



## rotwild58 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo, suche für mein neues C 1 FS ne schicke Kurbel, hat vllt jemand ne Idee?

Gruss Michael


----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2010)

3 fach, nehme ich an?

welches budget hast du denn angesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild58 (19. Februar 2010)

budget, gute frage, was hochwertiges und leiches halt weisss aber auch das es sowas nicht geschenkt gibt


----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2010)

hab gerade mal das bike im fotoalbum gesehen. 

die kurbel, die dran ist, ist doch schon eine xtr?

besser gehts glaub ich nur noch DAMIT


----------



## rotwild58 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nur den RAHMEN GEKAUFT und bau mir das rad neu auf


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Februar 2010)

Hi rotwild58,

kann man den C1 FS-Rahmen in deinem Fotoalbum sehen? Ich habe nur Komplettbikes gefunden.

Sehr gut gefallen mir die FSA-Kurbeln, besonders die SL-K oder die K-Force Light, die liegen aber preislich jenseits von gut und böse. Für den Preis kann man sich schon fast eine Clavicula kaufen  ;-)

Unsereins wartet auf die XTR 2011, mal sehen was das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis macht und ob die überhaupt als Triple kommt, wenn nicht dann bestelle ich mir Ende des Jahres die XTR 2010-Auslaufmodell.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Februar 2010)

Genau, zeigt mal wieder ein paar Bilder.
Am Besten in Action


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2010)

xtr 2011 kommt als pendant zur xx, wirds wohl also nur in 2x10 geben. 

klassiker ist halt xtr 2010, sausteif, schaltet sehr gut, sieht (finde ich) gut aus. 

wenns (noch) exklusiver sein darf, würde ich zur bor greifen. 

rotwild, hast du den weißen rahmen gekauft oder welche farbe hat deins?
zu weiß würde evtl noch eine aerozine passen, die gibts in verschiedenen farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild58 (20. Februar 2010)

so hier mal der Rohzustand


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. Februar 2010)

Habe mal im Internet eine Liste gesehen, da stand auch eine XTR-Triple drauf, aber ich weiss natürlich nicht was die Produktmanager vor haben.....   dann muss ich mich nach einer XTR 2010 umschauen, alles zu seiner Zeit.....

Bor kannte ich gar nicht, sehen wirklich sehr gut aus, würde mir auch gefallen....   aber der Preis ist auch heftig.

Zu dem 2009er C1-Rahmen, schwierig, optisch passen die FSA-Kurbeln bestimmt recht gut, beide haben rote Applikationen. Aber auch weiße Kurbeln würden was her machen....

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (21. Februar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Habe mal im Internet eine Liste gesehen, da stand auch eine XTR-Triple drauf, aber ich weiss natürlich nicht was die Produktmanager vor haben.....   dann muss ich mich nach einer XTR 2010 umschauen, alles zu seiner Zeit.....
> 
> Bor kannte ich gar nicht, sehen wirklich sehr gut aus, würde mir auch gefallen....   aber der Preis ist auch heftig.
> 
> ...




Vielleicht so was?
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/579608]
	
[/URL]

die habe ich gerade vom Pulvern bekommen und muß sie noch komplettieren! Dann kommen sie an mein C1


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. Februar 2010)

Wow, genau sowas, das ist außergewöhnlich...

Sind das ältere XT-Kurbeln?

Ist das wiederholbar?

Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Februar 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> Vielleicht so was?
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/579608]
> 
> [/URL]
> ...



Seeeehr Cool 
Wird die Beschichtung auch halten?


----------



## grosser (21. Februar 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Wow, genau sowas, das ist außergewöhnlich...
> 
> Sind das ältere XT-Kurbeln?
> 
> ...



Jo, das waren alte unansehnliche XT-Kurbeln! Sehen jetzt aus wie neu.
Das war aber nicht ganz billig.




alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Seeeehr Cool
> Wird die Beschichtung auch halten?


Wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht man das an der Kurbel im Bereich, wo man mit den Schuhen an der Kurbel streift eine M3 Folie angebracht ist.


----------



## Rockside (22. Februar 2010)

Hi,

na jetzt machen ja auch noch die Kurbeln ganz schön was her. Echt gute Arbeit.
Wenn du alles montiert hast, dann stell mal ein Bild von deinem neuem Prunkstück hier rein.


----------



## grosser (22. Februar 2010)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na jetzt machen ja auch noch die Kurbeln ganz schön was her. Echt gute Arbeit.
> Wenn du alles montiert hast, dann stell mal ein Bild von deinem neuem Prunkstück hier rein.



Mach ich doch glatt für dich!
Bis demnächst bei den Beinharten! 
dieter


----------



## waldhase (1. März 2010)

Habt ihr bei FunCorner das Angebot Red3 mit C1 FS Teilen aus 2010, gesehen?


----------



## at021971 (1. März 2010)

Ja, aber die R.E.D.-Modelle gefallen mir von den Farbgebung ganz und gar nicht.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (1. März 2010)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na jetzt machen ja auch noch die Kurbeln ganz schön was her. Echt gute Arbeit.
> Wenn du alles montiert hast, dann stell mal ein Bild von deinem neuem Prunkstück hier rein.



So hier sind sie:


----------



## rotwild58 (1. März 2010)

Hallo Rotwilderer, suche auch Lenker und Vorbau in schwarz weiss, hat jemand vllt. nen Tip?
Gruss Michael


----------



## prodigy (1. März 2010)

Hey Dieter,
Dein C1 sieht genial aus 

Fehlen nur noch UST Reifen auf den DT Tricons um das ganze perfekt zu machen 

Gruß,
Uli


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> So hier sind sie:



Klasse Kurbel, klasse C1 
Ab in den Dreck


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilderer, suche auch Lenker und Vorbau in schwarz weiss, hat jemand vllt. nen Tip?
> Gruss Michael



Yep gibt's doch als Original Rotwild Teil auf der Rotwild HP.
www.Rotwild.de
Grosser hat die glaube ich auch verbaut


----------



## grosser (1. März 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hey Dieter,
> Dein C1 sieht genial aus
> 
> Fehlen nur noch UST Reifen auf den DT Tricons um das ganze perfekt zu machen
> ...



Hallo Ulli
die UST habe ich noch vom Litewille 301, die kommen in den Alpen darauf!
Bis demnächst on Tour!
Gruß


----------



## at021971 (1. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilderer, suche auch Lenker und Vorbau in schwarz weiss, hat jemand vllt. nen Tip?
> Gruss Michael


 
Rufe mal bei S-tec an. Vielleicht haben sie noch ein paar verfügbar. Und wenn es Dir um den B120 Carbon Lenker geht, dann gibt es ihn noch bei Rotwild im Shop und kann somit von jedem Händler geordert werden. ADP verkauft diese Parts ja nicht offiziell über ihren Online-Shop. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## at021971 (1. März 2010)

grosser schrieb:


> So hier sind sie:


 
Schönes Rad mit einer klasse Kurbel. Ich hoffe diese bleibt Dir auch bei Nutzung so schön erhalten....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Rockside (2. März 2010)

Mensch Dieter,

Respekt! macht ja richtig Glanz. Auf zur ersten Taufe mit Dreck und Matsch.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (2. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwilderer, suche auch Lenker und Vorbau in schwarz weiss, hat jemand vllt. nen Tip?
> Gruss Michael



Hi Michael,

habe mir selbst einen 2009er B160c (weiß/schwarz bzw sichtcarbon)   letzte Woche bestellt. Warte schon sehnsüchtig darauf 
Ich kann Dir einen 2010er (Neuware, nie montiert) verkaufen 

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## waldhase (7. März 2010)

Habt ihr eine Idee warum der B160 Lenker nicht mehr im Rotwild-Shop zu finden ist (2009+2010)?


----------



## at021971 (7. März 2010)

ich würde mal sagen, weil es ihn wohl nicht mehr von Rotwild gibt, denn er ist aus dem Modelljahr 2009. Die restlichen 2009er Parts liegen wohl noch im Lager.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem klasse Freitag hat es natürlich gejuckt das Bike auch wieder in freier Natur zu bewegen......   Leider schon wieder Schnee und noch richtig tief, das kostete ganz schön Körner. Es hat alles perfekt funktioniert und ich komme immer besser mit meinem RC1 zurecht......





Ich weiss die Specialized-Jacke ist Stilbruch, aber die ist winddicht und gibt schön warm und aus welchem Grund soll ich mir dann eine neue Jacke leisten. 

Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee warum der B160 Lenker nicht mehr im Rotwild-Shop zu finden ist (2009+2010)?



Wir können beim 2ten Besuchstag bei ADP ja mal schauen, ob wir noch einen finden


----------



## alex_RCC03 (7. März 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach dem klasse Freitag hat es natürlich gejuckt das Bike auch wieder in freier Natur zu bewegen......   Leider schon wieder Schnee und noch richtig tief, das kostete ganz schön Körner. Es hat alles perfekt funktioniert und ich komme immer besser mit meinem RC1 zurecht......
> 
> ...



Ihr seid verrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (7. März 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach dem klasse Freitag hat es natürlich gejuckt das Bike auch wieder in freier Natur zu bewegen......   Leider schon wieder Schnee und noch richtig tief, das kostete ganz schön Körner. Es hat alles perfekt funktioniert und ich komme immer besser mit meinem RC1 zurecht......
> 
> ...



Besser wie Spec-bike und Rotwild-jacke!
Gruß
Grosser


----------



## at021971 (7. März 2010)

@Alex: Warum verrückt? Das war heute ein klasse Wetter und ich habe mir auch etwas mehr als 2h Biken gegönnt. Der unberührte Schnee draußen in den Wäldern hat schon einen ganz besonderen Reiz. Aber der Vortrieb ist im Vergleich zum Sommer schon sehr eingeschränkt und kostet immens viel Kraft. Zudem bist Du nahezu alleine unterwegs. Und Biker habe ich heute nur eine einzige getroffen, sonst hatte ich den Wald mehr oder weniger für mich alleine.

Einzig die Füße fanden das nicht wirklich gut. Da kannst Du machen was Du willst, aber die Zehen frieren einfach ein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (7. März 2010)

@Alex: verrückt?

Fahre eh jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, egal welche Wetterlage....  und da muss ich fahren.

Heute dagegen war es der Spaß, blauer Himmel, frische Luft, perfektes Rad, es gibt nichts schöneres und wie Thomas es schreibt fast keiner unterwegs....  auf den Asphaltwegen ein paar Rennradler, im Wald niemand mehr. Die Wege sind aber wirklich sehr schwer zu fahren, war schon recht heftig am rudern   ;-)  

Kalte Füße bekomme ich keine, bin ein Weichei und fahre mit TCM-Wärmesohlen, heute fast 3 h und immer richtig warme Füße.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## acid-driver (7. März 2010)

ich war auch heute biken. allerdings nur eine stunde. füße sind  mir aber nicht eingefroren


----------



## rotwild58 (12. März 2010)

So es geht los


----------



## rotwild58 (12. März 2010)




----------



## rotwild58 (12. März 2010)

news.de/photos/view/593674]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## acid-driver (12. März 2010)

sieht gut aus 

die rote sram gefällt mir auch jedes mal aufs neue


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


>



Ach du schande Micha schon wieder nee Knarzmühle 
Nee ist schon schick wenn wir es fertig haben.
Gruss


----------



## rotwild58 (14. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ach du schande Micha schon wieder nee Knarzmühle
> Nee ist schon schick wenn wir es fertig haben.
> Gruss


[
Ne da KNARZT nichts da ist soviel fett mit eingebaut das man ganze LKWS noch mit abschmieren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotwild58 (14. März 2010)

Brauche Hilfe, wie lang ist die hintere Bremsleitung bei c1  fs?


----------



## dirt_rider (15. März 2010)

Nach nunmehr fast 6 Monaten haben ich nun endlich mein R.C1 FS Pro in silber/schwarz bekommen. Am Wochenende stand dann die erste Ausfahrt an. Downhill macht mit dem Bike einfach nur Spass. Beim Uphill hatte ich jedoch das Gefühl das der Dämpfer wohl nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Musste ein deutliches Wippen feststellen. 
Mich würde interessieren wie ihr mit dem 2010er (FOX RP2 Dämpfer) zurecht kommt bzw. wie ihr diesen eingestellt hat. Muss dazu sagen das das Rotwild mein erstes Fully ist. Bisher bin ich immer Hardtail gefahren. Macht es aus eurer Sicht her Sinn auf den RP23 zu wechseln? Kennt ihr den Grund warum beim 2009er Modell der RP23 verbaut wurde und beim 2010er nur noch der RP2? Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir den RP23 für mein 2010er Modell zu kaufen. 

Über Erfahrungsberichte und Konfigurationsbeispiele würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß

Edit: Bilder folgen demnächst.


----------



## dirt_rider (15. März 2010)

Was ich ganz vergessen habe. Fahrt ihr den Standard Lenker oder habt ihr euch was anderes gekauft? Wie sieht es bei euch mit den Griffen aus? Auf meinem Hardtail habe ich Ergon Griffe (GR2) montiert und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Griffen auf dem Rotwild?


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2010)

Wo gekauft? Frage nur, weil du wie ich aus der Eifel bist.


----------



## at021971 (15. März 2010)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> .....Kennt ihr den Grund warum beim 2009er Modell der RP23 verbaut wurde und beim 2010er nur noch der RP2? .....



Die Antwort ist recht einfach. Es sind die Kosten. Der RP2 kostet deutlich weniger als der R23.

Und was das Wippen angeht, ist halt die Frage ob es wirklich wippt oder die Federung  arbeitet. Ein 120 mm Fully ist nunmahl kein Hardtail. Und dass sich die Federung bewegt, ist Absicht. Den speziell als Hardtail-Fahrer wahrgenommenen  negativen Einfluß der Federung kann man per Druck im Dämpfer und mit der Zugstufendämpfung minimieren. Aber da es nun mal ein Fully ist, wirst Du Dich an ein gewisses Maß an Bewegung des Hinterbaus gewöhnen müssen. Das ist halt ein Moutainbike. Für den Geländeeinsatz konzipiert. Und da mach eine aktive Federung Sinn und erhöht die Traktion. Vorrausetzung ist aber, dass der Dämpfer auf Deine persönlichen Vorlieben richtig eingestellt ist.

Ich selber bin 9 Jahre einen 100 mm Rotwild Eingelenker gefahren, die konzeptionsbedingt deutlich mehr zum Wippen neigen sollten. Und wenn man nicht wirklich auf den Hinterbau geschaut hat, hat man von dem arbeitenden Hinterbau nichts gemerkt. 

Mein jetziges R.GT1 mit seinen 125 mm werde trotz RP23 auf jedenfall offen und ohne ProPedal fahren. Hier ist die Plattform nicht wirklich notwendig. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dirt_rider (15. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wo gekauft? Frage nur, weil du wie ich aus der Eifel bist.



Hi, habe es bei Guido Clemens in Birresborn gekauft.

@at021971, ist mir schon bewusst das ein Fully kein Hardtail ist. Allerdings ist mir gerade im Wiegetritt aufgefallen das der Dämpfer doch sehr am arbeiten ist. Da es ja das erste Fully für mich ist, werde ich mich schon noch daran gewöhnen. Und wie schon geschrieben. Habe am Samstag die erste Ausfahrt damit gemacht und ich denke an der Einstellung des Dämpfers kann man noch einiges machen. Fest steht auf jeden Fall das das Biken mit dem Rotwild sau viel Spass macht.


----------



## at021971 (15. März 2010)

Wiegetritt bekommst Du nur schwer in den Griff. Da wirst Du den Dämpfer entweder mit sehr viel Druck oder starker Plattformdämpfung fahren müssen. Dafür bietet der RP2 wohl zu wenig. 

Generell solltest Du aber Deinen HT Fahrstil an das Fullyfahren anpassen. Ein Fully fährt man anders als ein HT. Ein Fully fährt man mehr aus dem Sattel heraus. Wiegtritt nur dann, wenn man unbedingt pushen möchte. Ansonstem hättest Du Dir ein R.R1 FS oder R.R2 FS zulegen sollen. Diese sind härter abgestimmt und werden auch im Wiegtritt deutlich weniger zum Wippen neigen.

Aber ich bin sicher, schon bald wird Dir das "vermeintliche" Wippen eines Fullys gar nicht mehr auffallen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2010)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Hi, habe es bei Guido Clemens in Birresborn gekauft.



Ha, dann kenne ich das Bike. Hab`s begutachten können, weil ich zufällig dort war. Hab noch zu ihm gesagt, dass es ganz gut aussieht und so was klassisches hat. Live sieht es besser aus als im Katalog und ich finde es schöner als das C1 in weiß. 

Wo fährst du denn so rum in der Eifel?


----------



## dirt_rider (15. März 2010)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Wo fährst du denn so rum in der Eifel?



Bin viel in der Prümer Kante unterwegs. Da ich aber leider nicht mehr in der Gegend wohne treibe ich mich vermehrt in Bitburg und Trier rum. 

Am Wochenende könnte man sich im Müllerthal sehen. Wie ich auf deiner Page gelesen habe bist du da auch am Start. Wenn das Wetter passt wird das sicher hammer geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (15. März 2010)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Nach nunmehr fast 6 Monaten haben ich nun endlich mein R.C1 FS Pro in silber/schwarz bekommen. Am Wochenende stand dann die erste Ausfahrt an. Downhill macht mit dem Bike einfach nur Spass. Beim Uphill hatte ich jedoch das Gefühl das der Dämpfer wohl nicht richtig eingestellt ist. Musste ein deutliches Wippen feststellen.
> Mich würde interessieren wie ihr mit dem 2010er (FOX RP2 Dämpfer) zurecht kommt bzw. wie ihr diesen eingestellt hat. Muss dazu sagen das das Rotwild mein erstes Fully ist. Bisher bin ich immer Hardtail gefahren. Macht es aus eurer Sicht her Sinn auf den RP23 zu wechseln? Kennt ihr den Grund warum beim 2009er Modell der RP23 verbaut wurde und beim 2010er nur noch der RP2? Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken mir den RP23 für mein 2010er Modell zu kaufen.
> 
> Über Erfahrungsberichte und Konfigurationsbeispiele würde ich mich freuen.
> ...


schau hier nach http://service.rotwild.de/images/morfeoshow/Dokumente_2010/rotwild_2010_airpressure.pdf
nach den Einstellwerten habe ich mich am Anfang (beim X1) gerichtet.
Zu den Rotwildgriffen, sehn edel aus mit dem gelaserten Rotwildlogo, mir sind sie zudünn, ich werde sie wohl gegen die Ergon GA1 tauschen die ich noch habe.


----------



## jmr-biking (15. März 2010)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Bin viel in der Prümer Kante unterwegs. Da ich aber leider nicht mehr in der Gegend wohne treibe ich mich vermehrt in Bitburg und Trier rum.
> 
> Am Wochenende könnte man sich im Müllerthal sehen. Wie ich auf deiner Page gelesen habe bist du da auch am Start. Wenn das Wetter passt wird das sicher hammer geil.



Ja, ich habe fest vor am Sonntag nach Bedfort zu kommen. Sie schreiben auch auf ihrer HP, dass die Strecke gut und frei von den umgestüzten Bäumen des Sturms ist. 
Also wenn die Welt nicht untergeht am Sonntag, dann sehen wir uns. Aber um 8 Uhr werde ich dort noch nicht auf der Matte stehen. Muss mich noch mit ein paar Leuten absprechen. Und ich muss noch mein R1 klar machen, das stand jetzt den ganzen Winter.

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen C1.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. März 2010)

Hallo dirt_rider,

willkommen im C1er Clubâ¦   habe mir schon vor Jahreswechsel das C1 2010 auch in der Pro-Version gekauft. Beim HÃ¤ndler habe ich dann noch SattelstÃ¼tze, Lenker, Vorbau und LRS getauscht. Nach nunmehr knapp 400 Km, wegen der WitterungsverhÃ¤ltnisse waren bisher leider nicht mehr drin, muss ich sagen ein super Bike. Unsereins fÃ¤hrt jedoch die âweisseâ Version. Die âsilberâ Version konnte ich auf dem Besuchertag bei Rotwild begutachten, wurde dort gerade montiert, sieht wirklich sehr edel aus, GlÃ¼ckwunsch!!!!

Jetzt zu deiner Anmerkung wegen des Wippens. Hier muss ich Thomas recht geben, ein Fully ist kein Hardtail. Klar, das weiÃt du selbst, aber wo Gelenke und DÃ¤mpfer am werkeln sind gibt es immer eine gewisse Nachgiebigkeit. 

Nun hast du gleich einen richtig groÃen Schritt gemacht, von einem Hardtail zu einem komfortablen Tourenfully, das ist ein riesiger Unterschied.

Lese mal meine Anmerkungen von Seite 29 bis 31, das Wippen ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen, sogar auf Asphalt und im flachen GelÃ¤nde bewegt sich der DÃ¤mpfer minimal (in ProPedal-Stellung). Was jetzt aber nicht heiÃt, dass man dadurch an Effizienz verliert, ich habe nicht das GefÃ¼hl. Aber und jetzt kommt das Wichtigste, fÃ¤hrst du mit dem C1 den Berg hoch Trittfrequenz zwischen 75 und 85, dann bewegt sich nichts mehr, der Zug auf die Kette eliminiert das Wippen komplett. Wiegetritt mag das System aber nicht so, fÃ¼r mich nicht so relevant, fahre zu 98% im sitzen.

Trotzdem habe ich mir anfangs auch Ã¼berlegt auf den Fox RP23 zu wechseln, weil mir die konstante leichte Bewegung am DÃ¤mpfer bzw. das Wippen im Wiegetritt etwas suspekt war. Ist aber keine einfache Sache, Rotwild hat eine besondere GrÃ¶Ãe verbautâ¦  nach langem hin und her hat Bike-Components die benÃ¶tigte GrÃ¶Ãe in ihr Sortiment aufgenommen.

Ich wiege ca. 80 Kg und habe den DÃ¤mpfer nunmehr auf etwas Ã¼ber 180 psi aufgepumpt, damit habe ich den DÃ¤mpfer etwas hÃ¤rter eingestellt, mit fÃ¼r mich positivem Effekt, die DÃ¤mpferbewegung hat sich etwas minimiert.

Bin jetzt schon mehrfachst auch im Wald unterwegs gewesen, ok, noch keine verblockten, verzwickten Trails, eher die Autobahnen mit kurzen Traileinlagen, hier ist das Bike in seinem Element und Achtungâ¦  bin dabei den DÃ¤mpfer offen gefahren. Das offene System war immer aktiv und hat das getan was es tun sollte, es hat alles abgefedert und mir dabei trotzdem ein perfektes Feedback des Untergrunds vermittelt. Denke, genau das wollte der Konstrukteur so....

Den DÃ¤mpfer wechsle ich erst einmal nicht, wie geschrieben das System funktioniert eigentlich perfekt, werde jetzt mal noch die nÃ¤chsten Monate weitertestenâ¦.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (19. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> Brauche Hilfe, wie lang ist die hintere Bremsleitung bei c1  fs?



Brauchst du Länge noch, dann gehe ich messen...


----------



## waldhase (19. März 2010)

Ich habe die Befestigung meiner Schaltleitung an der Unterseite des Rahmens verloren und will nicht umbedingt die Leistung mit einem Kabelbinder befestigen. Im Shop ist nichts zu finden, wohl nur beim Händler?!


----------



## Nismo99 (22. März 2010)

Hab mal ne Frage zu Anzugsmomenten am Carbonlenker:

Hat jemand eine Idee, mit welchem Drehmoment die Schalt-/Bremshebel idealerweise angezogen werden?? Habs jetzt mal mit 4Nm probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. März 2010)

auf dem Carbonlenker steht es doch drauf. Waren meiner Erinnerung nach 4 Nm.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (24. März 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zu Anzugsmomenten am Carbonlenker:
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee, mit welchem Drehmoment die Schalt-/Bremshebel idealerweise angezogen werden?? Habs jetzt mal mit 4Nm probiert.



Hier mal einige Drehmomente (ohne Gewähr) wie von ADP übermittelt:

     [FONT="]Für R.C1 Comp/ Comp Pro/ Cross / Cross Pro.[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Kurbel Innenlager 35-50 Nm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Kurbelarm 12-15 Nm[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Bremsscheibe 6-Loch [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Bremsscheibe Centerlock-Adapter 40Nm[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Cassette 40Nm[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Schaltwerk am Schaltauge 8-10 Nm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Schaltwerk Zugbefestigung 5-7 Nm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Schaltwerk Pulley (Kettenleitröllchen) 2,45-4,9 Nm[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Schalthebel 5 Nm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]Bremshebel nur so fest anziehen, dass sich der Hebel per Hand gerade noch so verdrehen läßt[/FONT]

  [FONT="]vorderer Umwerfer Schelle 5-7 Nm[/FONT]
  [FONT="]vorderer Umwerfer Zugbefestigung 5-7 Nm[/FONT]

  [FONT="]Vorbau S120 / S140 Gabelschaft 10 Nm [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Vorbau S120 / S140 Lenkerklemmung 6 Nm [/FONT]

KEINE WERTE FÜR CARBONTEILE!!

VG.
WH


----------



## fearius (25. März 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

hab mich gestern angemeldet und bin erfreut endlich ein Forum gefunden zu haben die sich bei Rotwild auskennen! 

Hab ebenfalls ein Rotwild C1 Cross (jedoch mit 150mm vorne) und wollte wissen ob ich 2,4 Zoll continetal rubber queen druffbekomme? Vorne wirds kein problem sein aber gehn die hinten rein? 

Mein Händler denkt nicht und ich weiß nicht ob ich sie mir jetzt bestellen soll! 

Danke schon einmal!


----------



## waldhase (25. März 2010)

fearius schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> hab mich gestern angemeldet und bin erfreut endlich ein Forum gefunden zu haben die sich bei Rotwild auskennen!
> 
> ...



Hast Du ein 2009er Cross mit einer 2010 Talas?
Übrigens die rubber queen haben einen Breite von 60mm.
Ich fahre z.Zt. den Fat-Albert 2.4 und der passt prima und ist ein super Reifen.
vg.
WH


----------



## rotwild58 (25. März 2010)

So, ich habe fast fertig


----------



## rotwild58 (25. März 2010)




----------



## fearius (26. März 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hast Du ein 2009er Cross mit einer 2010 Talas?
> Übrigens die rubber queen haben einen Breite von 60mm.
> Ich fahre z.Zt. den Fat-Albert 2.4 und der passt prima und ist ein super Reifen.
> vg.
> WH


 
Jap, genau hab das 09er Cross mit ner 2010 Talas 150mm drin! Mein Händler hatte die 140mm nicht mehr und gab mir ohne Aufpreis die 150mm rein! 

Dankeschön, 60mm müssten sich eigentlich prima ausgehen sollen!


----------



## grosser (26. März 2010)

rotwild58 schrieb:


> So, ich habe fast fertig



Schönes BIke!

Den Lenker kenne ich doch


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. März 2010)

Sehr schöner Aufbau rotwild58, sind ja nur edle Teile dran (R1, XO etc.). 

Ist das ein Classic-Rahmen? Wenn ich richtig sehe ist der Fox RP2 BV eingebaut, 2009 war doch noch der RP23 verbaut.

Ehrlich, kann man auf dem Tune-Sattel wirklich bequem fahren? Hatte mal ein 184 gr. Sattel auf meinem C1, empfand diesen als etwas hart.....  ;-)

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

War ja wieder mal eher Wildschwein statt Rotwild Wetter




Leider schleifen meine Bremsen zeitweise. Wie sehen eure Wartungstips aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (28. März 2010)

Wartungstipps....   ganz einfach, erst einmal putzen   ;-)

Nachdem meine Bremsscheibe vorne auch geschliffen hat, bin ich anstatt eine Ausfahrt zu machen erst einmal in den Keller, gebe zu bei dem Regenwetter wäre ich nicht raus.

Zuerst baue ich den ganzen Bremssattel ab, aber ohne diesen von der Leitung zu nehmen. Dann schaue ich, ob die Bremsscheibe noch zentriert läuft oder einen Seitenschlag hat. Wenn ja, biege ich sie langsam wieder gerade, ganz raus bekommt man das aber nie.

Dann manche ich die Bremsbeläge raus, reinige alles, besonders die Kolben (drücke diese vorsichtig wieder zurück) und sprüh alles mit Schmiermittel ein, wische aber gleich wieder alles trocken. An den Bremsbelägen prüfen ob die Ränder einen Grad haben, den mit einer Feile entfernen.....  Bremsbeläge rein in den Sattel, Sicherungssplint nicht vergessen.

Jetzt kommt eigentlich das gefuddel, die Schrauben des Sattels nur soweit fest drehen, dass sich dieser nur noch etwas hin und her bewegen läßt, Laufrad drehen und den Sattel ausrichten, bis nichts mehr schleift und fest drehen. Finger aus der Bremsscheibe, das tut höllisch weh.....

Wenn du das Glück hast, dass deine Scheibe vollends plan läuft, ist es einfacher, dann kannst du die Bremse ziehen und mit einem Gummi am Lenker befestigen. Sattel fest drehen und gut ist....  dann schleift nichts mehr....

So mache ich es, bisher hats immer geklappt....   es gibt aber bestimmt auch andere Methoden.

Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (28. März 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Wartungstipps....   ganz einfach, erst einmal putzen   ;-)....



Vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Übrigens, ich hatte die 2 Stunden erwischt wo es nicht geregnet hat. Bei diesem Wetter fahren sich die FaAl 2.4 mit 1,8bar hervorragend, auch wenn die Gewichtsexperten bei dem Gewicht aufschreien werden - erhöht den Trainingseffekt aber und macht riesig Spaß (wenn man eh schon eingesaut ist).


----------



## soso79 (14. April 2010)

Servus,

falls von euch einer Interesse hat...
Verkaufe ab nächster Woche meinen C1 FS Comp Rahmen mit DT Swiss XR Carbon Dämpfer. Laufleistung ca. 400 KM (eher weniger) Bilder unter meine Fotos 

Ach ja und noch was interessantes...auf Wusch gebe ich das Linkage KIT vom RED 3 dazu. Dann hat man mit 50mm Hub Dämpfer (Standart bei 09er Modellen) 130mm Federweg hinten. Mehr Hub dann mehr Federweg, könnt es ja selbst ausrechnen 

Auch noch abzugeben sind. Low Riser sowie Vorbau Rotwild schwarz 110mm und schwarz weiss 100mm.

Bei Interesse PM


----------



## soso79 (23. April 2010)

Hey Leute,

also mein Rahmen ist ja weg.

Nun habe ich noch das Linkage Kit (Wippe) vom RED 3 inkl. der Lager. Passt an die 2009er Modelle vom C1 FS, hiermit kann man den Federweg vergrÃ¶Ãern ohne DÃ¤mpfer zu verÃ¤ndern.
Ist auch nicht mehr zu bekommen dieses Teil !!! 

Schreib das hier rein, da es sehr interessant sein dÃ¼rfte. 

Vielen Dank von hier aus nochmal an den Top Support von Rotwild !!

75â¬ inkl. Versand


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. April 2010)

So, jetzt melde ich mal wieder zu Wortâ¦.     nach vielen kurzen Touren (bis 50 km) stand an diesem Wochenende, bei dem genialen Wetter, die erste schÃ¶ne lange Runde mit knapp 100 km auf dem Programm. Genau dafÃ¼r habe ich mir das R.C1 FS ja auch zugelegt, richtig lange Tagestourenâ¦â¦




(Pause am BÃ¤rensee bei Stuttgart)

Und es hat richtig SpaÃ gemacht, es waren zwar fast nur Waldautobahnen, die Federelemente hatten keine schwierigen Aufgaben zu bewÃ¤ltigen, aber auch das muss das Bike kÃ¶nnen. 

NatÃ¼rlich hat alles tadellos funktioniert, auch die teilweise knackigen Anstiege waren mit ProPedal locker zu erklimmen, bergab dann wieder ProPedal ausâ¦.  geht schon ohne hinzuschauen und ab die Post. Die Formular RX20-Stopper sind die besten Bremsen die ich bisher hatte, gut zu dosieren und mit richtig bissâ¦   gerade die 180ziger Hinterradbremse ist klasse, auf Trails kann man ohne Fading perfekt die Geschwindigkeit kontrollierenâ¦..

Hoffentlich hÃ¤lt das Wetter, dann gehtâs nÃ¤chste Woche gleich weiterâ¦â¦ 


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

Hab ich doch glatt bei meiner letzten Tour die Schraube incl. Unterlegscheibe verloren:-(
Rotwild schickt Ersatz, bei Canyon hätte es wahrscheinlich etwas länger gedauert....
Also erst einmal alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment auf festen Sitz überprüfen.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2010)

Es geht ja jetzt schon wieder auf den Sommer zu, hat Jemand etwas von 2011 gehört?
Ich hätte da noch einen schicken Outfit Vorschlag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6666327&postcount=642
Eigentlich schade, dass so ein schickes Rad nicht in den Handel kommt!
VG.
WH.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (3. Mai 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> So, jetzt melde ich mal wieder zu Wort.     nach vielen kurzen Touren (bis 50 km) stand an diesem Wochenende, bei dem genialen Wetter, die erste schöne lange Runde mit knapp 100 km auf dem Programm. Genau dafür habe ich mir das R.C1 FS ja auch zugelegt, richtig lange Tagestouren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey das ist auch mein Revier 
PAuse macht man aber im Rotwildpark 




Und ja, der Sattel am RCC 1.3 ist zu niedrig.
Ist unsere Kleine ausnahmsweise mit geradelt. HAtte keine Lust mehr auf Ihr Speci


----------



## acid-driver (3. Mai 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> ... HAtte keine Lust mehr auf Ihr Speci




verständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. Mai 2010)

Servus Alex_RCC03,

na, dein Revier ist sehr schÃ¶n, darin kÃ¶nnte man sich ausbreiten und wildern   ;-)     keine Angst, bin nicht oft um Stuttgart unterwegs, habe mein Bike mit zu meinem Schwager genommen. Er hat erst letztes Jahr angefangen zu biken und muss noch die schÃ¶nen PlÃ¤tze und Strecken suchen. Wir waren nur auf breiten Waldwegen unterwegs, aber Landschaftlich ist das schon richtig schÃ¶nâ¦â¦..

Werde ihn mal auf den Rotwildpark ansprechen.

NÃ¤chstes Mal will er mit mir in Richtung Ebnisee fahren, bin schon gespannt, werde aber vorher eine Mountainbiketour auf mein GPS laden, dann wird die Strecke auch anspruchsvoller   ;-)


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (4. Mai 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal will er mit mir in Richtung Ebnisee fahren, bin schon gespannt, werde aber vorher eine Mountainbiketour auf mein GPS laden, dann wird die Strecke auch anspruchsvoller   ;-)


dort gibt es sehr schöne Wege


----------



## waldhase (5. Mai 2010)

*@ADP-Rotwild
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe - Montag tel., heute kann ich wieder fahren!*


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. Mai 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> dort gibt es sehr schöne Wege




Hi Orakel,

stimmt...      .... an Pfingsten war es wieder soweit, habe mein Bike wieder mit ins Schwabenland genommen. Am Pfingstmontag bin ich dann mit meinem Schwager eine wirklich tolle Tour gefahren. Habe mir die Runde Richtung Ebnisee bei gps-tour.info runtergeladen (89 Km/1200 Hm). 

Die Runde war mit recht viel Trailpassagen gespikt, leider waren die Brückenüberfahrten teilweise gesperrt, aber die Umleitungen waren gut markiert. Der Boden war teilweise noch richtig tief, so haben wir hinterher auch ausgesehen.

Dann ist meinem Schwager auch noch Kette gerissen und dabei hat sich auch noch das Schaltauge verbogen.  Der "Materialwagen" musste uns sein Zweitbike bringen,  damit wir die Runde noch zu Ende fahren konnten.

So jetzt suche ich die nächste Tour.....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (26. Mai 2010)

@ Bolzer1711
schön dass es dir in meiner Gegend gefallen hat


----------



## waldhase (14. Juni 2010)

Moin,
welche Bremsbeläge verwendet Ihr bei der B24? Ich habe bei einigen Versendern unterschiedliche Ausführungen gefunden und müssen es Formula Beläge sein oder gibt es gute oder bessere Alternativen?

Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl, das mein Dämpfer mehr wippt..!?
Hilf hier die Verstellung der Druckstufe oder mehr Luft in der Dämpfer?
Mehr Luft = weniger Komfort?

Ansonsten macht das Rad immer noch viel Spaß!
Habe mich jetzt von meinen RoRo verabschiedet, ein super Reifen, doch alle 30km einen Platten ist zu viel. Also meine Bitte an Schwalbe - RoRo mit mehr Pannenschutz!

Freue mich über alle fundierten Antworten.
LG.
WH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (14. Juni 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> ...Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl, das mein Dämpfer mehr wippt..!?
> Hilf hier die Verstellung der Druckstufe oder mehr Luft in der Dämpfer?
> Mehr Luft = weniger Komfort?


 
Wenn es wippt, dann kannst Du natürlich den Druck erhöhen. Dann verschlechtert sich aber das Ansprechverhalten. Gegen Wippen hilft im Allgemeinen, das man die Zugstufe ein wenig weiter zudreht. Dieses verhindert, dass der Dämpfer zu schnell ausfedert.




waldhase schrieb:


> welche Bremsbeläge verwendet Ihr bei der B24? Ich habe bei einigen Versendern unterschiedliche Ausführungen gefunden und müssen es Formula Beläge sein oder gibt es gute oder bessere Alternativen?


 
Zu den Formula Bremsen kann ich aber nichts sagen, enn ich habe bisher nur Magura verwendet, weil ich kein Fan von DOT-Bremsflüssigkeit bin.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## soso79 (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,

falls es noch jemand braucht. Hab noch das neue Linkage Kit (Wippe) hier inkl der Lager vom Red 3 2009. Ergibt beim Comp und Cross 130mm Federweg. Übersetzung ist 2,6.
Gebs ab für nen fuffi + Versand

Dieses Teil ist sonst nicht mehr zu bekommen !!!

Passt nur bei 2009er Modellen !


----------



## Corax1975 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Seit letzdem Jahr fahre ich nun mein C.1 fs 120. Was soll ich Euch erzählen - es ist ein geiles Rad. Vor knapp zwei Wochen ist bei der Inspektion aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen einen Riß hat und getauscht werden muss.

Da noch Garantie bestand, war dies auch kein Problem.

Nur war die Sache die, dass der Grau-weiße Rahmen nicht mehr Verfügbar war.

Nun bin ich stolzer Besitz eines C.1 mit einem Schwarz-grauen Unikat Rahmen (Den hatte die Firma Rotwild direkt auf Lager). die Linkage ist in mattem Schwarz lakiert.

Habe in Anlage mal ein vorher-nachher Bild eingefügt.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## grosser (29. Juni 2010)

Corax1975 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Seit letzdem Jahr fahre ich nun mein C.1 fs 120. Was soll ich Euch erzählen - es ist ein geiles Rad. Vor knapp zwei Wochen ist bei der Inspektion aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen einen Riß hat und getauscht werden muss.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wo war der Riß?

Danke


----------



## Corax1975 (29. Juni 2010)

Der riß war am Oberrohr an der Verstrebung zur Sattelstrebe.

Gruss
Tobias


----------



## Bolzer1711 (30. Juni 2010)

servus,

das dürfte doch der 2009er R.C1 FS 140 Cross-Rahmen sein, von den Geometriedaten her mit dem 120ziger-Rahmen absolut identisch...  nur eine andere Farbe eben. Gebe zu, ob der Rahmen aufgrund der 140mm-Auslegung etwas steifer produziert wurde kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber toll zu hören, dass alles perfekt und schnell mit ADP abgewickelt wurde. Viel Spaß damit und eine lange Lebensdauer....


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2010)

Habe seit heute auch wieder ein Rotwild. Ein R.C1FS 2010. Habe da sehr günstig einen Rahmenkit bekommen. Vor ca 12Jahren hatte ich ein RCC 02 gehabt.
Leider ist hier im näheren Umkreis kein Rotwild-Händler. Deswegen möchte ich mir Werkzeug für die Lager besorgen. Ist das Spezialwerkzeug von Rotwild?


----------



## waldhase (4. Juli 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Habe seit heute auch wieder ein Rotwild. Ein R.C1FS 2010. Habe da sehr günstig einen Rahmenkit bekommen. Vor ca 12Jahren hatte ich ein RCC 02 gehabt.
> Leider ist hier im näheren Umkreis kein Rotwild-Händler. Deswegen möchte ich mir Werkzeug für die Lager besorgen. Ist das Spezialwerkzeug von Rotwild?



Ja, es gibt ein Topeak Minitool mit Lagerhalter speziell für/von Rotwild.


----------



## Vincy (5. Juli 2010)

Ich meinte da eher das Werkzeug für die Lagerschalen der Schwingenlager.


----------



## abi_1984 (5. Juli 2010)

Es gibt von Rotwild ein Werkzeug für das Hauptschwingenlager (sieht man auch bei den entsprechenden Manuals auf service.rotwild.de ganz gut). Kostet um die 120. Rechnet sich für den Privatmann sicher kaum. Man kann sich aber mit normalem Hakenschlüssel / BSA Konterringwerkzeug und entsprechendem Stiftschlüssel behelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (5. Juli 2010)

das Werkzeug kostet laut meinen Infos von 2008, 80,-â¬


----------



## Vincy (23. August 2010)

*R.C1 FS 2011*







 

 

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=r1x9m8k.jpg


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2010)

Wow, so soll das 2011er R.C1 FS kommen? Sehr schön, die Farbkombination gefällt mir...   Wo hast du das gesehen?

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Wow, so soll das 2011er R.C1 FS kommen? Sehr schön, die Farbkombination gefällt mir... Wo hast du das gesehen?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711


 

http://www.otto-bikes.de/news/rotwild-2011-erste-bilder-t1-und-c1-fs/

Das neue Farbdesign vom C1 FS gefällt mir auch. Ansonsten hat sich da aber wohl nichts geändert.
In Sallbach-Hinterglemm (Freeride-Festival) wurde es auch schon bei der Rotwild 2011 Händlerpräsentation gezeigt.
Abwarten, ob es so der Auslieferungsstatus ist. Insbesondere mit dem neuen DT Swiss X1600 LRS. 
Der neue Sattel Fizik Tundra 2 bei dem C2 FS ist auch sehr gut. Habe den seit 2 Wochen. Trotz der recht dünnen Polsterung ist der recht komfortabel.
Die Tricons kommen bei dem C2 FS besonders zur Geltung. Wenn, werden die wohl nur bei der Edition dabei sein.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (24. August 2010)

Letztes Jahr habe ich mich beschwert, dass es keine schwarze Farbkombination für das R.C1 FS gibt, dieses Jahr gibt es diese, tja zu spät  ;-(  wirklich sehr tolles Design, gefällt mir wirklich.....   aber ich mag mein weiss/graues....

Du scheinst recht zu haben, man sieht kein tapered Steuerrohr, kein direkt Postmount, auch der Umwerfer hat noch eine Schelle...  sollte dies der Auslieferungszustand sein, dann sind die Bremsen, jetzt die R1X und der LRS (DT X1600) verändert.....  vielleicht erkennt man auch gewisse Detailsveränderungen (z.B. Größe des Dämpfers) nicht.

Ich werde es mir mal in natura anschauen....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2010)

Das 2011er R.C1 ist kein gänzlich schwarzes Bike. Es scheint den Fotos nach, dass ADP nur das Silbergrau durch ein Dunkelgrau ersetzt hat. So wie es Grosser schon letztes Jahr als Prototyp gekauft hat. Er hatte schon 2010 das R.C1 in weiß/dunkelgrau.

Somit scheint ADP auch beim silbergrau/schwarzen R.C1 das Silbergrau durch ein Dunkelgrau zu ersetzen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## grosser (24. August 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Das 2011er R.C1 ist kein gänzlich schwarzes Bike. Es scheint den Fotos nach, dass ADP nur das Silbergrau durch ein Dunkelgrau ersetzt hat. So wie es Grosser schon letztes Jahr als Prototyp gekauft hat. Er hatte schon 2010 das R.C1 in weiß/dunkelgrau.
> 
> Somit scheint ADP auch beim silbergrau/schwarzen R.C1 das Silbergrau durch ein Dunkelgrau zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...



Du meinst das!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## at021971 (24. August 2010)

Ja, auf den Saalbach Photos ist auch zu sehen, dass neben dem schwarz/grauen, auch das weiß/graue R.C1 in 2011 dunkler gestaltet sein wird. Also so, wie Deines schon letztes Jahr war.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. August 2010)

Hi grosser, immer wieder ein schöner Anblick, besonders die Kurbeln.......

Hi Thomas, das habe ich gesehen, das silbergrau muß einem anthrazit weichen. Die Decals scheinen weiß zu sein, das muss man mal in natura sehen, aber auf den Bildern gefällt mir das neue R.C1 FS.....

.... aber ich habe ja schon eins und das funktioniert super.






Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2010)

Hier die offiziellen Bilder der 2011 Modelle:

Mehr Infos und Bilder weiterer Modellle in der Interessengemeinschaft
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3277


*R.C2 FS Editon *





*R.C2 FS Pro*





*R.C2 FS Comp*





*R.C1 FS Pro*





*R.C1 FS Comp*





*R.C1 FS Pro WMS*


----------



## Corax1975 (29. August 2010)

Sehr schöen Modelle! Weiß einer von euch, warum die neuen C-Modelle jetzt mit dem Fizik Gobi bestückt werden. Ich habe einen und muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich auf dem Nisene besser sitze.

Ist aber eben auch ne individuelle Sache mit den Sätteln...


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2010)

Der Fizik Nisene III ist bei den R.X Modellen. Der Fizik Tundra 2 bei den R.R Modellen.
Ich hatte bislang auch den Nisene, habe aber seit kurzem einen Tundra 2. Der ist etwas leichter und trotz der dünnen Polsterung recht komfortabel. 
Mit dem Vorgängermodell Tundra kam ich dagegen nicht zurecht.
Ist aber alles Ansichts-und Po-Sache. 
Viele Händler tauschen den Sattel aber auf Wunsch auch aus.

Leider gibt es bei den R.C FS Modellen kaum Veränderungen. Die Auffälligste ist da der Fox Float RL (mit Lockout, aber ohne Remote) und die Formula 2011 R1X.
Hatte mir da eigentlich mehr erhofft (Gewichtsoptimierung, tapered Steuerrohr, Postmount Bremsaufnahme hinten). 
Es gibt jetzt auch noch die preisgünstigere Einstiegsvariante "Advanced".


----------



## Bolzer1711 (29. August 2010)

Warum ADP jetzt den Gobi XM verbaut? Denke das wissen nur die Einkäufer dort, vielleicht hat Fizik einen guten Preis gemacht...  soweit ich weiss ist der Gobi XM etwas teurer und leichter. Auf der Fizik Homepage gibt es gar keinen Nisene mehr, vielleicht wurde dieser auch aus dem Programm genommen.

Das mit dem Sattel ist eh immer eine Sache...   fahre jetzt auf meinem R.C1 FS einen Aliante und der passt endlich zu meinem Hintern. Davor habe ich den Terry RSR, Selle Italia Flite Gel und einen Gobi XM ausprobiert, irgendwo hat es aber immer gezwickt.

Das mit dem Einstiegsmodell "Advanced" finde ich eine gute Sache, denn die Preise bei Rotwild sind schon hoch. Auch dass ADP jetzt Touringmodelle anbietet finde ich gut, damit wird auf jeden Fall ein größerer Kundenkreis angesprochen, auch ADP muss expandieren..... 

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (29. August 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> ....Gewichtsoptimierung.....


 
Dazu kann man doch noch gar nichts sagen. Es könnten durchaus die Rohrsätze überarbeitete worden sein.



Vincy schrieb:


> ....Postmount Bremsaufnahme hinten.  .....


 
Das möchte ich nicht wirklich haben. Verhunzt Du das Gewinde, ist der Hinterbau oder gar der ganze Rahmen Schrott. Da ist die IS Lösung einfach unproblematisch.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dirt_rider (4. September 2010)

Hallo,

melde mich auch mal wieder. 

War vor zwei Wochen für eine Woche in Ischgl mi meinem schicken Rotwild unterwegs. Leider war das Wetter nicht so prickelnd und die Baustellen aufm Berg waren auch nicht so der Hit. Zumal die Wege mit einer Mischung aus Zement und Matsch fast unbefahrbar waren. Aber egal. Geil war es trotzdem. 

Weswegen ich aber eigentlich schreibe. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welches Werkzeug ich benötige um die Innenlager am R.C1 FS zu wechseln? Die normalen Tretlager von Shimano und Co. passen ja bei dem Rotwild nicht. Kennt ihr eine gute und günstige Bezugsquelle?

Musste heute leider feststellen das das Lager, trotz sorgfältiger Reinigung und Pflege anfängt fest zu gehen. 

Vielleich kann mir einer von euch ja nen Tipp oder Link geben.

Schönens Bikewochenende wünsche ich mal. Wetter ist ja genial zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (4. September 2010)

dem Bike liegt normaler Weise ein Tool bei um die lager am Hinterbau zuwarten/wechseln für das Hauptlager brauchst du das Schwingenlager Werkzeug das es nur bei Rotwild gibt, kann dir dein Händler besorgen oder du rufst direkt bei Rotwild an


----------



## waldhase (4. September 2010)

dirt_rider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> melde mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> ...


Meinst du das Tretlager oder die XM Fahrwerk?
Baujahr?


----------



## Vincy (4. September 2010)

Er meint das Ein- und Auspresswerkzeug für die BBxx Press Fit-Innenlager. 



 

 

 


http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c545_Innenlager---Pedalwerkzeuge.html/limit/10/page/10
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...egeraet-fuer-Press-Fit-Innenlager-BBT-90.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k835/a34866/bbt-39-tretlagerwerkzeugset.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k835/a34859/bbt-90-demontagegeraet-fuer-press-fit-innenlager.html


----------



## Schimmi79 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe mich vorgestern für das Rotwild C1 Pro FS aus 2010 in silber-schwarz entschieden (zur Auswahl standen noch Stumpi Elite aus 2010 und RM Altitude 70 aus 2009) und habe jetzt eine Frage, insbesondere an 
Bolzer 1711:

Wie ist jetzt Deine Meinung zu dem nicht blockierbaren Dämpfer bzw. der Pro Pedal-Funktion, nachdem Du ja seit Deinem letzten Eintrag zu dem Thema sicher noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr hinter Dir gelassen hast? 

Ich habe mir nämlich eigentlich geschworen, dass mein neues Bike, nachdem ich seit sieben Jahren ein Stumpjumper Elite ohne blockierbare Dämpfer gefahren bin, diese auf jeden Fall haben soll. (Das neue Stumpi und auch das Altitude hätte sie!) Denn das Schaukeln hat mich schon gestört, insbesondere beim Alpencross mit zusätzlichem Rucksack.
Aber ich war nun vom Rest des Bikes so beeindruckt, dass mir dieser Vorsatz auf einmal egal war. (hab es quasi verdrängt)  
Jetzt komm ich beim Lesen in diesem Thema aber auf einmal doch wieder ins Grübeln und weiß nicht, ob ich mich nachher doch ärgere. Noch steht das Bike beim zwecks Einstellung beim Händler und ich könnte theoretisch einen anderen Dämpfer montieren lassen. Würdest Du/Ihr nach Euren bisherigen Erfahrungen dazu raten? Auch angesichts des höheren Preises?

Und noch eine allgemeine Frage: empfindet man z.B. beim Wiegetritt nur einen Energieverlust (subjektiv) oder ist das objektiv wirklich der Fall?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten!

Gruß Schimmi


----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2010)

Das 2011 Modell hat den Fox Float RL (mit Lockout). Rotwild verwendet da die sehr seltene EinbaulÃ¤nge von 184mm, deswegen wird man den schlecht irgendwo bekommen. Anfangs hat mir die softe Abstimmung schon etwas gestÃ¶rt, inzwischen nicht mehr. Braucht man auch, wenn man den vollen Federweg ausnutzen mÃ¶chte. Hat ne relativ hohe Endprogression.
Die ProPedal-Funktion merkt man nur minimal. Kann man bei Toxoholics aber notfalls anders abstimmen lassen, kostet ca 60â¬. http://toxoholics.de/foxservice.html
WÃ¼rde dir da dann doch eher zum Lockout raten, falls dein HÃ¤ndler den eintauscht. Optional gibt es den RP2 und RL auch mit Remote. Ob auch von Rotwild, ist mir nicht bekannt. http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/11/shocks/FLOAT/RP2


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Schimmi79,

erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl, das R.C1 FS ist wirklich ein grundsolides Bike, hätte dieses Jahr auch die Farbkombi schwarz/weiss gewählt..   

Dass Rotwild zur Saison 2011 nicht viel verändert hat, zeigt mir, dass das Gesamtkonzept gestimmt hat. Die Veränderungen hat dir Vincy bereits mitgeteilt, diese wurden in diesem/anderen Foren auch des öfteren diskutiert, zum einen die RX-Bremsen, die scheinbar teilweise nicht die gewünschte Verzögerung hatten und scheinbar ab und an extrem quitschen und zum anderen der Fox RP2-Dämpfer.

Das Verhalten der Bremsen ist für mich ok.   das Pfeiffen dient für mich als Klingel für die Wanderer und stört mich nicht.

Der Dämpfer ist sehr komfortorientiert eingestellt, was gut für meinen Rücken ist   ;-)   und im Trail oder groben Gelände in offener Position wunderbar funktioniert. Auf ebener Strecke und im Uphill wirst du in Sitzposition ein leichtes Wippen verspüren, was nach meinem Gefühl aber keinen großen Kraftverlust darstellt. Den Wiegetritt kannst du vergessen, hier pumpt der Dämpfer..
In geschlossener Position ändert sich, wie Vincy schon geschrieben hat, nicht extrem viel, es ist aber eine Verhärtung des Dämpfers spürbar. Auf ebener Strecke bleibt das leichte Wippen, am Berg verstummt es fast.   es kommt auch immer auf deine Trittfrequenz an.. der Dämpfer bleibt auch in geschlossener Position aktiv, d.h. bei Unebenheiten arbeitet er trotzdem, was ja auch richtig ist. Beim Wiegetritt merkst du die Verhärtung des Dämpfers, der pumpt aber trotzdem noch..

Unsereins hat sich einen RP23 sehr günstig gebraucht (aus Neurad ausgebaut) gekauft und war zur Umstellung diese Woche bei Toxoholics. Habe dort mit einem Servicemitarbeiter gefachsimpelt und dann die Grundeinstellungen verändern lassen. Wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin, dann soll ich noch mal vorbeikommen. Am Wochenende will ich den RP23 einbauen, dann hoffe ich entspricht er meinen Erwartungen..

Was ich nicht verändert haben wollte ist das Grundsetup im offenen Zustand, bin jetzt über 2.500 Km gefahren und hin und zu auch mal die kurze Strecke ins Geschäft gedüst, was ich früher nie mit meinem MTB gemacht habe, der Grund: gerade in offener Position lässt es sich herrlich cruisen.

Aber dies alles betrifft dich beim 2011er Modell nicht mehr, Rotwild verbaut beim R.C1 FS nunmehr den Fox Float RL. Damit bist du das Wippen im Wiegetritt in Lockoutstellung sicherlich los, super von Rotwild reagiert.

So wie Vincy schreibt, gibt es den Fox Float RL auch mit Remotehebel, Nice to have aber nicht notwendig, man kommt gut mit der Hand an den Dämpferhebel. Für den Tourer, wie ich es bin ok, für den Racer, der die Umstellung schneller, öfters und unkomplizierter haben möchte notwendig. 

Würde dir eher empfehlen in einen leichteren Laufradsatz zu investieren, z.B. DTSwiss Tricon oder Mavic ST oder auch andere


Viel Spaß mit dem R.C1 und lass mal hören wie das Lockout funktioniert.
Bolzer1711


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Oktober 2010)

doppelt, sorry!!!


----------



## Schimmi79 (15. Oktober 2010)

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Also da ich das 2010er-Modell habe, werd ich das Lockout nicht testen können! ;-)

Ich habe heute nochmal persönlich mit einem Ingenieur von Rotwild und nochmals mit meinem sehr kompetenten Verkäufer (bildet Meister aus) gesprochen und wollte wissen, ob es Sinn macht, einen Dämpfer mit Lockout einbauen zu lassen)!

Beide konnten mich übereinstimmend davon überzeugen, dass ich das Lockout bei diesem Rad nicht brauche. Ganz im Gegenteil: Rotwild hat sich bei diesem Modell bewusst für diesen Dämpfer entschieden, weil er aufgrund der Geometrie und Kinematik des Hinterbaus die beste Lösung sei. Ein Lockout sei total kontraproduktiv, würde sogar eher noch zum Energieverlust führen. Alles andere seien subjektive Empfindungen.
Bei dem neuen Modell, so  der Rotwild-Ingenieur unter der Hand, gebe es das Lockout einzig und allein aus dem Grund wieder, weil die Nachfrage entsprechend da sei. Wirklich brauchen tut man es wohl nicht.
Das waren alles sehr komplexe kinetische Erklärungen, die ich in der Form leider nicht mehr wiedergeben kann. Aber in dem Moment hab ichs verstanden und es hat sich auch logisch angehört.
Jedenfalls hoffe ich es! Es wäre zumindest kein Problem gewesen, den Dämpfer noch einzubauen, die hätten ja noch Geld dran verdient. Von daher ist es wohl sehr glaubwürdig.
Naja, wie auch immer. Ich werds jetzt ausprobieren und schauen,  wie es sich beim "richtigen" Fahren anfühlt.
Vielleicht ändert sich meine Meinung dann ja doch wieder! ;-)

Gruß Schimmi


----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2010)

Dem Argument von Rotwild kann ich nur zustimmen. Lockout ist da nicht notwendig. Lediglich die zugeschaltete ProPedal-Funktion könnte etwas härter abgestimmt sein, ideal wäre ein RP23 mit 3 Stufen. Schön wäre es, wenn der Hersteller sowas optional anbieten würde (verschiedene Dämpfermodelle, RP2/RP23/RL). 
Aber man kann ja den Dämpfer auch nachträglich anders abstimmen lassen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Schimmi79,

selbst ausprobieren ist immer das Beste, mach dir dein eigenes Bild und dann will ich hier auch einen Kommentar von dir lesen.

Wie Vincy und ich übereinstimmend geschrieben haben, die Abstimmung und Geometrie ist Sahne, es muss einem gefallen. Solange man im Sattel sitzen bleibt, ca. 95% einer Tour, dann ist das Bike auch wirklich richtig effektiv....   im Wiegetritt, das sagt mir mein Gefühl ist das nicht mehr so. 

Daher habe ich mir den RP23 zugelegt, in ProPedal Stufe 3 sollte der Dämpfer jetzt etwas härter sein wie der Serien RP2. Ein Lockout wollte ich nicht, der Dämpfer sollte auch im geschlossenen Zustand noch etwas aktiv bleiben....   wie immer der Wunsch nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir habe ich inzwischen eine Revelation RLT Dual Air eingebaut. Die Fox gefiel mir da nicht, die hatte ein schlechtes Ansprechverhalten. Zudem konnte ich wegen der starken Endprogression nur max 100mm ausnutzen. Die Revelation ist da viel sensibler, zudem auch noch steifer. Aber 150mm sind da eindeutig zu viel, habe ich auch nur für die Einfahrzeit so gelassen. Außerdem keine Lust zum Umbau wegen dem schönen Herbstwetter. Werde die demnächst per Spacer auf 130mm runtertraveln. Im Winter ist ja Zeit genug dafür da.


----------



## Schimmi79 (15. Oktober 2010)

Na klar, sobald ich erste, eingehendere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, geb ich das hier mal zum besten.
Ich hab nur bei dem Kack-Wetter grad wenig Lust, das neue Rad zu versauen! ;-)

Aber das erste Gefühl heute mittag ,nachdem das Rad richtig eingestellt wurde, hat mich schonmal gierig nach mehr gemacht. War schon geil....!!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. Oktober 2010)

Das kann ich verstehen, das habe ich in den ersten Wochen auch nicht getan. Anfang dieses Jahres war das Wetter aber leider nicht so prickelnd, daher war es dann doch recht schnell versaut  ;-). 

Noch eine Frage, du hast ein 2010er Modell in schwarz/weiss? Wie geht das, die 2010 waren doch silber/weiss oder schwarz/silber.....   erst jetzt die 2011er sind entweder schwarz/weiss oder Schwarz/anthrazit.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2010)

Grosser hatte doch auch ein 2010er in schwarz/weiß. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/23652

Es wahr wohl so, dass ADP schon für die 2010er Modelle mit dieser Option gespielt hat und einige wenige in den Handel gekommen sind.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (16. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Thomas, das von grosser ist anthrazit/weiss...  bin diese Farbkombi 2009 bei meinem Händler auch Probe gefahren. Diese Modelle waren die Vorserienbikes noch nicht mit einem hydrofoaming Oberrohr, sondern mit einem Gussset am Übergang Ober- zum Sitzrohr. 

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (16. Oktober 2010)

Laut Katalog sind die 2011er Rahmen des R.C1 entweder anthrazit/schwarz oder weiss/anthrazit. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich das Anthrazit an dem weiss/anthraziten Rahmen auf der Eurobike als schwarz wahrgenommen habe. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (16. Oktober 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, du hast ein 2010er Modell in schwarz/weiss? Wie geht das, die 2010 waren doch silber/weiss oder schwarz/silber..... erst jetzt die 2011er sind entweder schwarz/weiss oder Schwarz/anthrazit.


 

 Er hat doch eins in silber/schwarz! 





Schimmi79 schrieb:


> Habe mich vorgestern für das Rotwild C1 Pro FS aus 2010 in silber-schwarz entschieden


----------



## Bolzer1711 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ohhhhh, sorry, besonders an Thomas!!! Ich habs falsch gelesen!!!!


----------



## Schimmi79 (17. Oktober 2010)

Genau! ;-) WObei es eher ein dunkles grau-schwarz ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2010)

Den Farbton kann man am Monitor nicht gut erkennen. Je nach Belichtung fällt der auch leicht anders aus.
Silber (metallic) passt da schon, in Natura kann man da noch einen auberginen Farbstich erkennen. 
Das Schwarz ist glänzend. Mir gefällt das Farbdesign sehr, ist halt nicht alltäglich.


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du ihn schon mal da so liegen hast. Hast Du ihn oder kannst Du ihm mal wiegen und in den Gewichts Threat in der Interessengemeinschaft einfügen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=2034

Danke!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Bilder sind vom Mathias (Schaltwerk-Bikes). 
Außerdem ist da ab Werk schon der Steuersatz und das Innenlager eingepresst. 
Leider hatte ich bei meinem Rahmenset nicht ans Wiegen gedacht. 
Laut bike-Test soll der Rahmen (M) 3030g wiegen, incl Dämpfer.


----------



## Nismo99 (17. Oktober 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind vom Mathias (Schaltwerk-Bikes).
> Außerdem ist da ab Werk schon der Steuersatz und das Innenlager eingepresst.
> Leider hatte ich bei meinem Rahmenset nicht ans Wiegen gedacht.
> Laut bike-Test soll der Rahmen (M) 3030g wiegen, incl Dämpfer.



So...jetzt schalte ich mich auch mal wieder ein. Das Thema passt optimal. Ich stöber den 2011er Katalog fast täglich durch, weil ich mich in den aktuellen C1 Rahmen in schwarz verliebt hab 

Prinzipiell müsste ich ja alle Komponenten von meinem 2009er C1 übernehmen können, richtig?!? Kann man für einen 2009er C1 Rahmen mit 1200Km noch halbwegs Geld verlangen??


----------



## at021971 (17. Oktober 2010)

Das 2009er Komplettbike ist vielfach für unter 2.000 EUR über den Ladentisch gegangen. Schaltwerk-Bike bietet aktuell den 2010er R.C1 FS Rahmen für 1.099 EUR an. Ich glaube da ist nicht mehr sehr viel drin. Aber versuchen kannst Du es immer. Manchmal findet sich ein Käufer, der sich nicht mit der Marktlage beschäftigt hat und zahlt Dir noch was ordentliches.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (17. Oktober 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell müsste ich ja alle Komponenten von meinem 2009er C1 übernehmen können, richtig?!? Kann man für einen 2009er C1 Rahmen mit 1200Km noch halbwegs Geld verlangen??


 
In der Bucht wird so einer mit 699 angeboten, allerdings mit 140mm (C1 FS Cross). Der ist nach einer Woche nicht weggegangen.
Und den 2010er bekommst du neu auch schon unter 1000. 
Die Komponenten kannst kpl übernehmen, passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (18. Oktober 2010)

hmmm...ok. Dann weiß ich ja, wo ich bei einer Neuanschaffung liege.

Wurde -mit Ausnahme des Dämpfers- der Rahmen des 2011er C1 FS ggü dem 2010er C1 FS geändert? Der 2011er Rahmen kostet nach Liste 
~1600/1700Euro, ein stolzer Preis. 

Habe den 2010er C2 Rahmen für dieses Geld schon im Netz gesehen.


----------



## at021971 (18. Oktober 2010)

Der Rahmen des R.C1/C2 soll laut Asukunft von ADP auf der EuroBike ansich 2011 unverändert sein. Geändert hat sich nur die Farbgebung. Aus Silbergrau wurde Anthrazit und das Goldene in den Decales wurde Grau. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (18. Oktober 2010)

Da hat sich nur das Lackdesign, Dämpfertyp und Steuersatz geändert.


----------



## soso79 (20. Oktober 2010)

nur so zur info:

hab noch die wippen für 2009er rotwild c1 modelle. sind vom red three, und ergeben laut wippe 150mm federweg. sind neu und inkl. lager !

für 50 inkl. versand gehen sie weg !


----------



## soso79 (25. Oktober 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> nur so zur info:
> 
> hab noch die wippen für 2009er rotwild c1 modelle. sind vom red three, und ergeben laut wippe 150mm federweg. sind neu und inkl. lager !
> 
> für 50 inkl. versand gehen sie weg !



Edit:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/770382


----------



## prodigy (30. Oktober 2010)

Obwohl ich eigentlich mit meinem C1 FS 120 Modelljahr 2009 sehr zufrieden war, habe ich es jetzt trotzdem gegen mein Traumbike eingetauscht 

Durch eine günstige Gelegenheit steht jetzt zuhause ein C2 Pro Modelljahr 2010, an dem ich auch gleich ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen habe 
- Fox F120 RLC FIT Gabel die ich noch noch zuhause stehen hatte und einfach superb funktioniert
- Syntace Lowrider Carbon Lenker
- S120 90mm Vorbau
- DT SWISS Tricon Laufräder mit UST Bereifung
- KindShock I950 Sattelstütze mit SQ Lab 611 
- Avid Elixir X.0 Bremse

Die original verbaute Formula RX hatte mir überhaupt nicht zugesagt.
Andauerndes Quietschen, Rattern, Rubbeln, dazu noch ein komischer Druckpunkt trotz mehrmaligen Entlüften. Für Waldautobahn vielleicht ok, damit technische Trails zu fahren unvorstellbar.
Die beim C1 verbaute Formula B24 war da um Längen besser, auch wenn mich da die klappernden Bremshebel immer nervten.

Die jetzt montierte Elixir ist super genial, sehr gut dosierbar und Bremskraft ohne Ende 

Nach den ersten Kilometern kann ich nur sagen, dass Teil geht richtig ab 
Die Sitzpostion ist gefühlt etwas gestreckter wie bei meinem alten C1
(Oberrohrlänge unterscheidet sich wohl auch tatsächlich) und mir kommt das C2 auch steifer vor wie das 2009er C1.

Das hier im Thread beschriebene leichte Wippen fällt sehr gering aus. Eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber dem Vorgänger kann man beim Antritt in schweren Gängen oder im Wiegetritt ausmachen, da hatte das alte C1 ohne ProPedal Stellung auf 2 oder 3 deutlich gepumpt, beim C2 bewegt sich da kaum etwas.
Im Prinzip kann ich jetzt alles "offen" fahren und muss am Dämpfer dem Terrain entsprechend nicht andauernd was verstellen.

Meine Befürchtung, das das alte C1 durch den schnellen Modellwechsel kaum noch was einbringt, wurde zum Glück nicht bestätigt. Ich war zufrieden und der neue Besitzer auch


----------



## Vincy (30. Oktober 2010)

Die OBL ist da 10mm länger (590 statt 580mm).


----------



## Nismo99 (30. Oktober 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> Obwohl ich eigentlich mit meinem C1 FS 120 Modelljahr 2009 sehr zufrieden war, habe ich es jetzt trotzdem gegen mein Traumbike eingetauscht
> 
> Durch eine günstige Gelegenheit steht jetzt zuhause ein C2 Pro Modelljahr 2010, an dem ich auch gleich ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen habe
> - Fox F120 RLC FIT Gabel die ich noch noch zuhause stehen hatte und einfach superb funktioniert
> ...



wunderhübsch 

herzlichen glückwunsch zu deiner neuen kiste!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. November 2010)

@prodigy

sehr schÃ¶nes Rad, da passt alles, das sieht richtig perfekt ausâ¦..


Am Freitag und heute bin ich endlich mal wieder biken gewesen, wunderschÃ¶n dieser Herbstwald. Fast meine Lieblingszeit, auch wenn es kalt ist, die Farben faszinieren mich immer wieder.





Dabei habe ich meinen âgetuntenâ Fox RP23 mal etwas testen kÃ¶nnen. Eingebaut habe ich diesen mit Nadellager von RWC im oberen DÃ¤mpferauge. Bin jetzt noch keine schwere Trails gefahren, aber ich glaube, ich bin ganz nah dran am perfekten Fahrwerk. Derzeit fahre ich bei knapp 180 PSIâ¦. dabei hat der DÃ¤mpfer 13 mm SAG (26 %)â¦â¦   ich habe es aber noch nicht geschafft die letzten 10 mm am DÃ¤mpferkolben zu nutzen, gut die Downhills waren noch nicht so Federwegsintensiv oder ist vielleicht die Endprogression doch zu heftig. Muss noch etwas mit dem Luftdruck tÃ¼fteln, vielleicht mal mit 30 % SAG.

Auf Asphalt fast kein Zucken mehr vom geschlossenen DÃ¤mpfer, trotzdem bleibt dieser aktiv, d.h. Bodenwellen und SchlaglÃ¶cher werden geschluckt. Im Uphill dasselbe Bild, der DÃ¤mpfer reagiert nur wenn es nÃ¶tig ist, ansonsten volle Effizienz. Auch der Wiegetritt hat sich um einiges verbessert, bin sehr zufrieden. Offen ist und war der DÃ¤mpfer eine Wucht, er reagiert extrem feinfÃ¼hlig, vielleicht hat hier das Nadellager doch positiven Einfluss. 

Noch mal kurz an prodigy, auch ich finde das Fahrwerk von Rotwild perfekt konstruiert, bin heute die knapp 43 Km zu 70 % offen gefahren, liebe es aber im Uphill kein trittfrequenzabhÃ¤ngiges âleichtesâ Wippen zu haben, da habe ich einfach kein optimales GefÃ¼hl und ein Lockout kommt nicht in Frage, dann hÃ¤tte ich mir gleich ein Hardtail kaufen kÃ¶nnen   ;-)   





Mal eine Frage an die Kenner: Normalerweise ist im R.C1 FS ein DÃ¤mpfer der GrÃ¶Ãe 185/44 verbaut, mein jetzt verbauter RP23 hat die GrÃ¶Ãe 185/50, kann das sein? Damit hat man nicht mehr Federweg, nur der Quotient Federweg zu KolbenlÃ¤nge Ã¤ndert sich, oder wie seht ihr das? 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (1. November 2010)

Da der obere und untere Anschlag gleich sind, sollte sich am Federweg eigentlich nichts geändert haben. Also sollte sich nur das Üersetzungsverhältnis verändert haben.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (2. November 2010)

wenn du den hub nutzt, hast du natürlich mehr federweg. da bei rotwild auch meistens die übersetzung auf der wippe steht, kannst dir es ja leicht selbst ausrechnen. warum sollte sich das übersetzungsverhältnis denn ändern ??? er ändert nicht an der wippe und auch nicht an der einbaulänge.

lg


----------



## at021971 (2. November 2010)

habe ich auch erst gedacht, aber an dem unteren Anschlagspunkt des Dämpfers ändert sich ja nichts. Damit kann es auch nicht weiter einfedern. Auch der obere Anschlagspunkt ändert sich bei einem Dämpfer mit gleicher Länge nicht. Also verteilt sich der Federweg von 120 mm jetzt auf 50 anstatt auf 44 mm Hub.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. November 2010)

Genauso hin- und hergerissen bin ich auch...   leider habe ich keine Angabe über das Übersetzungsverhältnis auf der Wippe gefunden.

Theoretisch wären das 120:44= 2,72 x50= 136 mm. 

Nee, das glaube ich nicht, so wäre es viel zu einfach mehr Federweg zu bekommen. Deine Erklärung Thomas klingt logisch, werde mal meinen Bruder (Maschinenbauer) interviewen.

Aber wie geschrieben, den letzten Zentimeter des Dämpferkolbens habe ich noch nicht genutzt. Habe den Dämpfer nunmehr nur noch mit 170 PSI befüllt und somit auf 30 % SAG eingestellt.....   bin mal gespannt, vielleicht schlägt dann die Brücke (über dem Hinterreifen) am Sattelrohr an.


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## soso79 (2. November 2010)

leute,

wenn du den hub nutzt, hast du mehr federweg !!!!!!!!!!!

mitr kanns ja egal sein, ist doch aber logisch....oder warum sollten sonst dämpfer verschieden viel hub haben ???

bei fox mit 200mm einbau länge gibts auch den mit 57 und den mit 50,9, sehen auch gleich aus, trotzdem wenn man den einen rein macht, hat man mehr federweg....logischer gehts doch net. nur das der mit 50,9 nicht soweit einfedert. fehlen 6mm und das mal zb.2,6 würde 1,56mm mehr bzw.  weniger federweg bringen.

man hat a den hub und b das übersetzungsverhältnis der wippe, das ergibt meistens c den federweg !!!!!!!!

hab das alles beim 2009er comp getestet, mit red three wippe und 57er dämpfer, mit 50,9er dämpfer und cross wippe ect ect...


----------



## at021971 (2. November 2010)

Du hast sicherlich Recht, wenn bei beiden Dämpfern alle Abmessungen gleich sind und der mit 44 mm Hub nur nicht so weit wie der mit 50 mm Hub einfedern kann. Im Prinzip wäre die 44 mm Version dann eine im Federweg begrenzte 50 mm Version. Am einfachsten kann man das feststellen indem man aus beiden Dämpfer die Luft abläßt und den Endanschlag mißt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2010)

Auf den Sitzstreben steht: Travel Ratio 2,8-3,1:1 40% Progression.
Der Dämpferhub ist nicht immer identisch mit der Länge des Dämpferkolbens! Kann durchaus 50mm Länge haben, aber dennoch auf 44mm Hub begrenzt sein 
(zB gibt es EBL 200mm mit 50 und 57mm Hub).
Kannst es selber überprüfen, indem du die kpl Luft abläßt und den Dämpfer voll einfederst. Dann messen, wie weit der da eintaucht.
Bei meinem C1 sind es 49mm Länge, bei 44mm Hub.

max Federweg = Hebelverhältnis x Hub
Die Einbaulänge (EBL) ist für die Kinematik (zB Anlenkwinkel) von belang oder aus Platzgründen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. November 2010)

Wollte jetzt keinen Streit entfachen....

Das könnte natürlich sein, ein 50mm-Kolben, der auf 44mm begrenzt wurde, das würde auch den einen Zentimeter erklären, den der Dämpfer bisher noch nicht eingefedert ist.

Ok, das mache ich....   werde heute Abend dem Dämpfer mal die Luft nehmen, bis die Hauptkammer leer ist. Dann ganz vorsichtig den Dämpfer zusammendrücken, geht der Dämpfer überhaupt ganz zusammen? Ist da nicht dieses BoostValve was die Endprogession beeinflusst? 

Was ich nicht verstanden habe Vincy ist der Satz:

_"Bei meinem C1 sind es 49mm Länge, bei 44,4mm Hub"_

Was sind die 49mm?

@soso79: Wo und wie messe ich den effektiven Federweg? Oder berechne ich mir diesen aus dem "Travel Ratio 2,8-3,1:1", so wie ich es bereits gemacht habe (2,72 x Hub= X)

Viele Grüße und ich finde es klasse so zu diskutieren....
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2010)

Der Dämpferkolben beim C1 FS hat eine (sichtbare) Länge von 49mm (aufgepumpt und mit Rollmaß gemessen).
Gemessen von der Dichtungslippe bis Unterkante des Dämpferkolbens.
Da passiert nichts, wenn du den dann zusammendrückst. Beim Dämpferservice (zB Luftkammerdichtungswechsel) mußt man es ja auch machen. 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/technical-tuesday-fox-float-service-2010.html

Hier ein Schnittbild vom Fox Dämpfer.
Da kannst auch erkennen, dass die Länge der inneren Kolbenstange den effektiven Dämpferhub bestimmt und nicht die sichtbare Lauffläche des Dämpferkolbens.


----------



## Orakel (2. November 2010)

@Bolzer1711
wie haste den das gemacht mit dem Nadellager im Dämpferauge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (2. November 2010)

Die originale DU-Buchse raus pressen und durch das Nadellager ersetzen.
Es reicht da nur die obere Lagerbuchse auszutauschen, da das untere Lager nur minimale Drehbewegung hat. Nadellager (radial) sind für Drehbewegungen ausgelegt. 
Sind leider Zollgrößen, deswegen hier schlecht im Maschinenelemente-Fachhandel zubekommen. Zudem braucht man auch noch die seitlichen Spacer mit Abdichtungen.
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/shock_bush.aspx (Anleitung zum Austausch der Buchsen)



 


Der rote Shim ist nicht notwendig, ist für die Reduzierung bei 6mm Bolzen.

Bei Toxoholics gibt es die auch.
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p548_FOX-NB-Shock-Pivot-22x8mm.html


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. November 2010)

@orakel:

War bei Toxoholics zum Einstellen des RP23, dabei habe ich mir dort die Buchsen und das Gleitlager entfernen lassen. Am heimischen Schraubstock habe ich ganz vorsichtig und sehr langsam das Nadellager in das Dämpferauge gedrückt....   war kein Problem. 

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (2. November 2010)

Danke euch beiden, werde mich über den Winter mal ranmachen.
Kann man das Nadellager direkt bei Toxholic bestellen?


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2010)

Ja, dass ist aber dort wohl etwas anders (Spacer).
Nehme an, dass die Buchsenbreite beim X1 auch 22mm haben.
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce2/product_info.php/info/p548_FOX-NB-Shock-Pivot-22x8mm.html


@Bolzer1711
Wenn du bei deinem RP23 eine etwas flachere Federkennlinie möchtest, dann bau da eine größere Luftkammer ein. Durch das größere Luftvolumen bekommst du da eine geringere Progression (größeres Volumen = niedrigerer Druck). Kannst die auch mit deiner vom RP2 tauschen, da universal.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (2. November 2010)

Servus,

so, ich habe die Luft komplett abgelassen und dann vorsichtig den Dämpfer zusammengedrückt. 

Des Rätsels Lösung...  bis auf die letzten 5mm ließ sich der Dämpfer leicht komprimieren, mehr wollte ich nicht, dann war der Widerstand zu groß (Anschlag). Also, es ist ein 50mm Kolben, die Einfedertiefe wurde jedoch auf 45mm begrenzt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Vincy (2. November 2010)

Sonst würde dir da auch die Schwinge (Querbogen an den Sitzstreben) ans Sitzrohr anschlagen. Sind beim vollem Einfedern nur ca 12mm Freiraum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holsch805 (12. November 2010)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> @Waldhase
> 
> Hier mein Dämpfer:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum (bisher nur lesend) und möchte mich daher auch gleich mal vorstellen. Ich komme aus de HT Fraktion habe mich bei einer Probefahrt direkt in RW verliebt 
da ich ab Montag auch stolzer Besitzer eines C1 Rahmen sein werde, und einen custom Aufbau vorhabe, bin ich auf der suche nach einem passenden LRS für schwere Fahrer. Denn ich bin für mein Gewicht einfach zu klein (96 kg) 
was könntet Ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## prodigy (12. November 2010)

Holsch805 schrieb:


> bin ich auf der suche nach einem passenden LRS für schwere Fahrer. Denn ich bin für mein Gewicht einfach zu klein (96 kg)
> was könntet Ihr mir empfehlen ?




was darf´s denn kosten? was hast Du mit Deinem neuen C1 vor? Touren, verblocktes Gelände, Drops?


----------



## Holsch805 (12. November 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> was darf´s denn kosten? was hast Du mit Deinem neuen C1 vor? Touren, verblocktes Gelände, Drops?


 
Woh, geht das hier schnell zu 
Also verblocktes Gelände und Drops fallen bei mir aus. Ich bin eher Touren orientiert. Beim Preis dachte ich 300-350 Euro. Weil kann man später nochmals auf-umrüsten


----------



## prodigy (12. November 2010)

dann würde ich Dir diesen LRS empfehlen:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html

Die Hope Nabe ist absolut sorglos, kann auf jegliche Achsstandards umgerüstet werden und die Felgen sind schön breit, um auch 2.4er Reifen fahren zu können.

Zu beachten jedoch ist, dass die Hope Nabe recht laut ist bzw. das Freilaufgeräusch für manche etwas zu dominant ist


----------



## grosser (12. November 2010)

prodigy schrieb:


> dann würde ich Dir diesen LRS empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22121_Pro-II---Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz.html
> 
> ...



Das spart die Klingel!


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2010)

oder so einen
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...s-Laufradsatz-370-Disc-XR400-weiss--2391.html
fährt ein Kumpel an seinem RFC03.


----------



## Holsch805 (13. November 2010)

Orakel schrieb:


> oder so einen
> http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Lauf...s-Laufradsatz-370-Disc-XR400-weiss--2391.html
> fährt ein Kumpel an seinem RFC03.


 

laut DT Swiss nur bis zu einem Gewicht von 90 kg freigegeben ! Ob die Speichen die höhere Belastung verkraften ? wenn`s mal etwas heftiger wird ?


----------



## Nismo99 (13. November 2010)

Hi Holsch805,

Glückwunsch zur Wahl des Rahmens 

Poste doch mal ein paar Pix während Deines Aufbaus. Sicher interessant 

Hast Du denn auch schon ein artgerechtes Gelände für den Hääärsch? Fahre selbst viel rund um GN...suche aber immer noch DEN Trail. 

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## Bolzer1711 (15. November 2010)

Hallo Holsch805,

hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass die GewichtsbeschrÃ¤nkungen bei DTSwiss so heftig sind, wird bei Mavic oder Fulcrum (etc.) nicht anders sein, muss mal nach meinen Crossmax ST suchen. 
Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, selbst die X1800, die bei vielen Herstellern oft Erstausstattung ist und die ich fÃ¼r recht gut empfinde gehen nur bis 90 Kg. Bleibt nicht viel Ã¼brig, die M1600, EX 1750â¦.   die sind aber schon auÃerhalb deiner Preisvorstellung.


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## Holsch805 (15. November 2010)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Holsch805,
> 
> hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, dass die Gewichtsbeschränkungen bei DTSwiss so heftig sind, wird bei Mavic oder Fulcrum (etc.) nicht anders sein, muss mal nach meinen Crossmax ST suchen.
> Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, selbst die X1800, die bei vielen Herstellern oft Erstausstattung ist und die ich für recht gut empfinde gehen nur bis 90 Kg. Bleibt nicht viel übrig, die M1600, EX 1750. die sind aber schon außerhalb deiner Preisvorstellung.
> ...


 

Ich danke Euch allen, habe aber heute einen X1800 bestellt, nachdem mir vom Händler versichert wurde, daß es gewichtsmässig keine Probleme gibt.
Die Hersteller wollen nur auf der sicheren Seite sein, und jeglichen Regressanspruch im Keim ersticken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (15. November 2010)

Mein Freund fährt auch auf einem seiner Bikes die X1800 und wiegt um die 100 kg. Und bisher haben die Laufräder alles ohne Probleme mitgemacht.

Was sicherlich berücksichtigt werden muß ist, dass die Laufräder, wenn der Fahrer sehr schwer ist, eher an ihre Grenze kommen und nicht jede rabiate Gangart unbeschadet überstehen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Holsch805 (15. November 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi Holsch805,
> 
> Glückwunsch zur Wahl des Rahmens
> 
> ...


 

Hier das erste Bild.
Bisher noch ein normaler C1 FS Rahmen. Sattelstütze mit Sattel nur zu Demozwecken aufgesteckt 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/783537
dazu kommt eine kpl. XTR (2009)
bestellt: DT X1800 Laufräder (2011)
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR
Reifen: Racing Ralph 2,25 
Sattelstütze/Lenker: Syntace P6
Sattel wie abgebildet: Specialized Phenom

Ich denke mal, damit fahre ich ganz gut.....


----------



## chaka biker (17. November 2010)

Holsch805 schrieb:


> Hier das erste Bild.
> Bisher noch ein normaler C1 FS Rahmen. Sattelstütze mit Sattel nur zu Demozwecken aufgesteckt
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/783537
> dazu kommt eine kpl. XTR (2009)
> ...





hi holsch,
habe auch an solch einen rahmen interesse, ist das steuerrohr 1 1/8 oder ein tapered 
wollte nur nachfragen, ob ich dann evtl uch meine 2009er tallas verbauen kann

gruß
werner


----------



## at021971 (17. November 2010)

Da es ein 2009er Rahmen ist, ist es natürlich 1 1/8 und nicht tapered.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Holsch805 (17. November 2010)

at021971 schrieb:


> Da es ein 2009er Rahmen ist, ist es natürlich 1 1/8 und nicht tapered.
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 

Lt Katalog, Rechnung und SerienNr. ist das ein 2010er Rahmen!!
Ob der jetzt aber tapered ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen.
Zum Vergleich, guggst Du hier:http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/rc1-fs-2010


----------



## Orakel (17. November 2010)

erst ab den 2011 Modellen gibt es an einigen Rotwilds Tapered Steuerrohre


----------



## at021971 (17. November 2010)

Holsch805 schrieb:


> Lt Katalog, Rechnung und SerienNr. ist das ein 2010er Rahmen!!
> Ob der jetzt aber tapered ist oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen.
> Zum Vergleich, guggst Du hier:http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2010/rc1-fs-2010


 
Sorry, Du hast natürlich Recht. Das ist ein 2010er Rahmen. Im Jahr 2009 waren die R.C1 Rahmen ja noch hellgrau/weiß bzw. schwarz/dunkelgrau. Zudem gibt es bei Rotwild tapered Steuerrohre erst ab dem Modelljahr 2011.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## birkenbiker (18. November 2010)

Hallo Rotwild-Brüder,

habe bisher ein 2008er R.R.2 FS als Custom-Aufbau unter 10kg.!!
Habe es hauptsächlich für Marathons mir zugelegt. Bin mit dem Bike auch total happy. Möchte aber nicht bei jedem Night-Ride, MTB-Ausfahrt in voller Matsche oder auch Alpen-Cross mit dem Carbonteil rumfahren. Habe etwas Respekt vor einem Wegschmeissen des guten Stückes bzw. belasten die Leichtbauteile auch den Geldbeutel arg bei verschleißbedingtem Wechsel.
Habe als Rotwildfan mir nun vorgenommen mit Teilen aus meinem Hardtail (Antrieb, Bremse, Laufräder)ein R.C1FS für obige Zwecke aufzubauen. Soll also hauptsächlich für "touristische Zwecke" eingesetzt werden. Hartes Training wird weiter mit dem Race-Bike betrieben.
Brauche einen Rahmen in Größe L?? (bin 188cm) mit Dämpfer, möglichst nicht in grau/weiß u. eine geeignete Gabel. 
Habe einige Seiten vorher gelesen das sowas zum verkauf steht.

Teile können auch neu vom Händler sein wenn der Kurs stimmt. Mein Dealer hat leider keinen 2010 mehr. Wäre für Angebote / Tipps dankbar.

Grüße aus dem Westzipfel und tschüß


----------



## at021971 (18. November 2010)

Wende Dich mal an www.schaltwerk-bikes.de oder www.s-tec-sports.de die haben meist sehr gute Preise.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. November 2010)

Hier fÃ¼r 999â¬, auch in anderen GrÃ¶Ãen. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/320401/cat/46
Gabel wÃ¼rde ich eine Reba SL empfehlen, die bekommt man schon fÃ¼r ca 200â¬ neu.


----------



## at021971 (18. November 2010)

das ist ja ein Angebot von www.schaltwerk-Bikes.de.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Holsch805 (20. November 2010)

birkenbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Rotwild-Brüder,
> 
> habe bisher ein 2008er R.R.2 FS als Custom-Aufbau unter 10kg.!!
> Habe es hauptsächlich für Marathons mir zugelegt. Bin mit dem Bike auch total happy. Möchte aber nicht bei jedem Night-Ride, MTB-Ausfahrt in voller Matsche oder auch Alpen-Cross mit dem Carbonteil rumfahren. Habe etwas Respekt vor einem Wegschmeissen des guten Stückes bzw. belasten die Leichtbauteile auch den Geldbeutel arg bei verschleißbedingtem Wechsel.
> ...


 
Also ich kann Dir http://www.schaltwerk-bikes.de/ absolut empfehlen. 
ich habe da meinen Rahmen/Gabel und LRS gekauft und bis dato keinerlei Probleme.
Die Preise sind m.E. auch ok


----------



## branderstier (21. November 2010)

Hi,

zu obigen Angeboten sei zusagen, habe bei beiden Angerufen und ein beschriebenes Bike in größe L ist nicht zu bekommen.!!!! ????

Fair ist jedoch das Angebot für ein 2011er Bike.

Und tschüß


----------



## soso79 (29. November 2010)

nur zur Info, verkaufe einen 2009er C1 FS Cross Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz fÃ¼r 499â¬ - ohne DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 399â¬
Laufleistung irgendwas zwischen 600 und 750 km.


----------



## Corax1975 (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verkaufe mein C.1 "Custom"
Alle weiteren Infos findet ihr im Bikemarkt in meiner Anzeige!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (23. Dezember 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> nur zur Info, verkaufe einen 2009er C1 FS Cross Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz fÃ¼r 499â¬ - ohne DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 399â¬
> Laufleistung irgendwas zwischen 600 und 750 km.



Und ich dachte immer das 2009er C1 FS Cross sieht so aus:http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2009/rc1-fs-140-2009

In deiner Galerie sieht das so aus:  http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2009/rc1-fs-120-2009


----------



## Corax1975 (23. Dezember 2010)

waldhase schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer das 2009er C1 FS Cross sieht so aus:http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2009/rc1-fs-140-2009
> 
> In deiner Galerie sieht das so aus: http://service.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/2009/rc1-fs-120-2009


 
wir sprechen hier vom 120 Model - nicht vom 140. 
Ursprünglich war mein bike wei/grau (Standartlackierung). Nach einem Rahmenriß und dem Verbau (auf Garantie von Rotwild) eines neuen Rahmen mit 120mm Linkage, sowie diversen Veränderungen, steht das bike nun so da. Sieht man aber in der Galerie!

Der Rahmen des c1 120 und 140 unterscheidet sich nur durch die Linkage. Im 140 ist die Rot und auf 140mm ausgelegt. Bei meinem Rahmen, wurde eine schwarze 120 Linkage von Rotwild verbaut. Dieses macht den Rahmen technisch identisch mit dem "normalen c.1 120 Rahmen. Insgesamt wurde diese Art Rahmen nur einmal gebaut. Das macht das bike so einzigartig!

Wenn jemand Interesse am bike hat, kann er sich gerne an mich wenden. Fotos gibt es noch jede Menge

Gruß


----------



## Bolzer1711 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mich mal wieder zu Wort melden und kurz berichten. Am 01.11.2010 habe ich hier gepostet, dass der in mein R.C1 FS ein- und von Toxoholics umgebaute RP23 super funktioniert. Das ist auch weiterhin soâ¦â¦.





Dachte, bevor ich meinen Serien RP2-DÃ¤mpfer jetzt einmotte, schicke ich ihn doch mal zum Service in die Pfalz. Habe dann noch ein Briefchen dazu geschrieben, ob es mÃ¶glich wÃ¤re das ProPedal so einzustellen, dass er im Wiegetritt nicht zu stark pumpt, aber trotzdem aktiv bleibt. Nach 2 Wochen kam der DÃ¤mpfer schon wieder zurÃ¼ck und lag jetzt die ganze Zeit auf meiner Werkbank. Vor Weihnachten hat mich der Rappel gepackt und ich habe ihn kurzerhand eingebaut.

Jetzt war ich damit 3mal unterwegs, einmal auf einer Flachetappe und die letzten beiden Sonntage auch im Wald. Ich muss sagen, den lass ich drin, brutal gut!!! Auf der Flachetappe kein Zucken mehr, nur noch Bewegung bei Bodenwellen, Bordsteinen etc., dann wenn er auch was machen soll. 
Uphill, da war der DÃ¤mpfer vorher schon gut, jetzt ist er aber super, keine Bewegung beim unrunden Tritt. Bei kurzen Sprints im Wiegetritt nur noch minimales Pumpen (das ist klar), aber absolut wunschgemÃ¤Ã. Die Einstellung ist kein âLockoutâ, der DÃ¤mpfer bleibt grundsÃ¤tzlich aktiv. Was der DÃ¤mpfer im Trail kann, das was er schon zuvor konnteâ¦..   das ist fast die eierlegende Wollmilchsau   ;-)

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (25. Januar 2011)

Und was hat Dich das gekostet, wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

der Jahresservice mit Einstellung des ProPedals hat 102 â¬ gekostet, ist ein stolzer Preis. Wenn es aber funktioniert und der DÃ¤mpfer dadurch eine lÃ¤ngere Lebensdauer hat, dann lohnt es sich.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## at021971 (26. Januar 2011)

Ja ok, liegt dann im bekannten Preisrange von Toxoholic. Aber wenn dann die Funktionsverbesserung mit dabei ist, kann man den exorbitanten Preis doch eher verkraften.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Vincy (8. Februar 2011)

Nur ProPedal abÃ¤ndern kostet dort ca 50â¬.
http://www.toxoholics.de/www.toxoholics.de/FOX_RACING_SHOX_SERVICE.html






Testbericht vom R.C1 FS Comp 2011 in der MB 3/2011





Rahmengewicht incl DÃ¤mpfer: 2990g (M)
Tretlagersteifigkeit: 136 N/mm
Lenkkopfsteifigkeit: 61 Nm/Â°


----------



## waldhase (17. Februar 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Nur ProPedal abändern kostet dort ca 50.
> http://www.toxoholics.de/www.toxoholics.de/FOX_RACING_SHOX_SERVICE.html
> Testbericht vom R.C1 FS Comp 2011 in der MB 3/2011
> Rahmengewicht incl Dämpfer: 2990g (M)
> ...



Apropos Reifen, ich habe mir jetzt die Conti X-King (2,25) hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen?
Ich hoffe, dass der Frühling sich bald mal sehen lässt!!
VG.
WH.


----------



## Kiefer (17. Februar 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Apropos Reifen, ich habe mir jetzt die Conti X-King (2,25) hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen?
> Ich hoffe, dass der Frühling sich bald mal sehen lässt!!
> VG.
> WH.



Hallo Waldhase

Ist heute mein erste Beitrag den ich hier schreibe.

Bin schon seid einiger Zeit hier im Forum angemeldet und habe auch schon einiges dazugelernt.

Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren ein Canyon Nerve XC gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich mich in das neue 2011er C1 FS Pro Farbe schwarz/anthrazit verliebt.
Deswegen bin ich auch hier im Thread unterwegs 

Aber jetzt zu Deiner Frage.
Ich fahre auf meinem Nerve die neuen X-King 2.2 Racesport.
Im Vergleich zu den NN die vorher montiert waren, laufen die Conti viel ruhiger/leiser und auch mit merklich weniger Rollwiderstand.
Der Grip ist gut, soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann.

Hat vielleicht einer von euch schon ein paar Fotos des 2011er Rotwild C1 ??

Viele Grüße
Hasi


----------



## abi_1984 (17. Februar 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Apropos Reifen, ich habe mir jetzt die Conti X-King (2,25) hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen?
> Ich hoffe, dass der Frühling sich bald mal sehen lässt!!
> VG.
> WH.



Ich habe mich dem Thema Conti X-King von der andern Seite genähert:
Bin ein großer Freund des Conti RaceKing, weil er so schön rollt 
Zum Winter hin habe ich dann auf meinem Singlespeeder den X-King 2.2 Protection montiert und war sofort total begeistert. Rollt nur minimal schlechter, ist kaum schwerer, vermittelt aber auf weichen Böden wie erhofft deutlich mehr Sicherheit. Auch bezüglich Pannenanfälligkeit kann ich nix Negatives berichten. Fazit: Bleibt auch im Frühjahr drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (18. Februar 2011)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase
> 
> Ist heute mein erste Beitrag den ich hier schreibe.
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad, bin gestern das 2010 Model gefahren und bin begeistert vom "wippfreien" Fahren. Nur die Lackierung 2010 find ich schecklich, 2011 haben sie auch optisch ein tolles Bike hingestellt.
Ich war in Hameln bei FunCorner, die sind auch Online zu erreichen.
VG.
WH.


----------



## Kiefer (18. Februar 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, bin gestern das 2010 Model gefahren und bin begeistert vom "wippfreien" Fahren. Nur die Lackierung 2010 find ich schecklich, 2011 haben sie auch optisch ein tolles Bike hingestellt.
> Ich war in Hameln bei FunCorner, die sind auch Online zu erreichen.
> VG.
> WH.


 

Ja, ich finde die Farbkombination schwarz/anthrazit mit der weißen Gabel einfach klasse.
Hast du auch ein 2011er Modell in natura gesehen ?
Bist du mit deinem 2009er zufrieden ?

Hab mal geschaut, Hameln sind von uns hier im Hunsrück stolze 450 km.

Ich will aber nächste Woche Samstag bei uns hier in der Nähe ein C1 probefahren 

Der Händler hat ein 2011er Modell in meiner Wunschfarbe als Testbike da.

Grüße
Hasi


----------



## dirt_rider (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

werde mich von meinem Rotwild R.C1 Modell 2010 trennen. Das Rad wurde geringfügig modifiziert. 

Die Änderungen sind wie folgt:
- Fox RP23 Dämpfer (185mm)
- Magura Louise BAT (180mm vorne wie hinten)
- X.0 Schaltwerk
- X.0 Trigger
- RaceFace Sattelstütze (originale war zu kurz )
- Ergon Griffe

Da mein neues wieder ein Rotwild werden wird, wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob Interesse an dem Bike besteht oder evtl. an einzelnen Teilen. Die original verbauten Part sind alle noch vorhanden und können ggf. zurück gebaut werden.
Ach ja, der Rahmen ist ein XL Rahmen.

Bilder werde ich am Wochenende zur Verfügung stellen.

Eines kann ich aber jetzt schon sagen. Das Rad wurde nicht wirklich viel gefahren und hat somit keine großen Gebrauchsspuren.

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Gruß
dirt_rider


----------



## Bolzer1711 (20. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe meinem R.C1 FS ein Update verpasst...   eine XTR-Kurbel, Schaltwerk und die neuen Trail-Pedalen. Passt alles gut und funktioniert, habe ich heute bei dem super Wetter gleich ausprobiert...






Dadurch habe ich jetzt mindestens 100gr. gespart ;-) also habe ich mich gestern zurückgelehnt und genüsslich eine Tafel Mi... (keine Schleichwerbung) zu mir genommen.

Jetzt sind noch die Bremsen dran...   weiss nicht ob ich auf die Magura MT6 warten oder mir eine preisreduzierte Marta (SL) zulegen soll.


Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Kiefer (20. März 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe meinem R.C1 FS ein Update verpasst...   eine XTR-Kurbel, Schaltwerk und die neuen Trail-Pedalen. Passt alles gut und funktioniert, habe ich heute bei dem super Wetter gleich ausprobiert...
> 
> ...



Hallo Bolzer

Welche Satteltasche hast du an Deinem Bike ?

Ich suche noch eine etwas größere.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Kiefer (20. März 2011)

Hier auch noch 2 Bilder meines neuen R.C1 FS Pro
Bilder habe ich heute bei meiner 1. Fahrt gemacht.









Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jmr-biking (21. März 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike! Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Bolzer1711 (21. März 2011)

Hallo Kiefer,

musste erst einmal suchen, das ist eine Topeak WedgePack DX Größe "M"...   die dürfte sich zu deiner rein vom Bild her nicht groß unterscheiden. Es passt aber alles rein, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Minitool, Flickzeug, CO2-Pumpe und 3 Kartuschen....

Auf längeren Touren habe ich dann noch einen kleinen Rucksack auf.

Dein Rahmen hat die Größe "L", oder? Du hast eine ziemliche große Schrittlänge? Deine Sattelstütze ist ziemlich weit ausgezogen.


Viele Grüße Bolzer1711


----------



## Kiefer (21. März 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo Kiefer,
> 
> musste erst einmal suchen, das ist eine Topeak WedgePack DX Größe "M"... die dürfte sich zu deiner rein vom Bild her nicht groß unterscheiden. Es passt aber alles rein, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Minitool, Flickzeug, CO2-Pumpe und 3 Kartuschen....
> 
> ...


 

Meine Satteltasche ist auch von Topeak.
Müßte etwas kleiner sein, aber nicht viel.

Ja, ist Rahmengröße L
Auf dem 1. Bild sieht sie etwas länger aus, da ich das Bild von einer kleinen Erhöhung gemacht habe.

Größe 1,85 m Schrittlänge 83 cm

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (2. April 2011)

Servus! So, ab nächster Woche wird das Hardtail wohl im Keller bleiben. Gerade bestellt!

Nach einer Probefahrt gegen das MTB Cycletech Opium 4/5 war die Entscheidung schnell gefallen.


----------



## Kiefer (19. April 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe meinem R.C1 FS ein Update verpasst... eine XTR-Kurbel, Schaltwerk und die neuen Trail-Pedalen. Passt alles gut und funktioniert, habe ich heute bei dem super Wetter gleich ausprobiert...
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Bolzer

Hast du Dir eingentlich schon eine neue Bremse zugelegt ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bolzer1711 (19. April 2011)

Hallo Kiefer,

ja, habe recht günstig die Magura Marta 2011 mit Storm-SL Scheiben erworben. Aus Optikgründen noch die Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel gegen solche in schwarz getauscht. 

Letzte Woche dann montiert (war nicht so einfach wie auf den YouTube-Videos gezeigt wird) und am Wochenende ausprobiert. Die Bremsen funktionieren sehr gut, mehr will ich nach ca. 70 Km nicht sagen. Sind gut dosierbar, haben genügend Biss und vor allem die quietschen nicht mehr......
.....war aber gleich mal ein Nachteil, denn die Wandergruppe musste ich mit lauten "klingeling"-Rufen auf mich aufmerksam machen. Früher musste ich nur mal kurz die RX20 ziehen   ;-)

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## pelue67 (20. April 2011)

Pünktlich vor Ostern ist's bei meinem Händler eingetroffen. Morgen hole ich mein erstes Rotwild ab: R.C1 FS Pro


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Pünktlich vor Ostern ist's bei meinem Händler eingetroffen. Morgen hole ich mein erstes Rotwild ab: R.C1 FS Pro



Hast du das Rad in der Orig. Ausstattung bestellt oder ...was hast du geändert?


----------



## pelue67 (21. April 2011)

Habs in Originalausstattung bestellt. Kassette wird noch gegen XT 11-36 getauscht, XT-Klickies dran - das wars erstmal.

Mein erstes Rad von der Stange. Hatte bisher immer Custom-Aufbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiefer (21. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Habs in Originalausstattung bestellt. Kassette wird noch gegen XT 11-36 getauscht, XT-Klickies dran - das wars erstmal.
> 
> Mein erstes Rad von der Stange. Hatte bisher immer Custom-Aufbauten.


 
Hallo

Welche Farbe hast du Dir ausgesucht ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## pelue67 (21. April 2011)

So wirds aussehen:


----------



## Kiefer (21. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> So wirds aussehen:


 

Gute Wahl 
Gleiche Farbe habe ich auch
Ich wünsche Dir schon mal viel Spaß bei der Jungfernfahrt !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (21. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> So wirds aussehen:


Ja ich überlege auch schon ob ich mein 2009er gegen dieses tausche, von den Fahreigenschaften bin ich nach wie vor begeistert, aber das Auge fährt mit (oder so).  Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust auf ein 200er  C1 FS in L.


----------



## pelue67 (21. April 2011)

So, Jungfernfahrt überstanden. 

Morgen gibt's Bilder.

Fährt prima. Bremsscheibe vorne klingelt etwas. Na, erstmal einfahren.

Zu meinem Erstaunen hat es eine schwarze XT-Kurbel. Auf der Rotwild-Seite ist es noch mit einer silbernen abgebildet. Egal, schwarz passt ganz gut.

Etwas billig wirken die simplen Griffgummis. Keine Verschraubung, nix. Werden wohl Syntace oder Ergon weichen müssen.

Weiß einer von euch, wofür das graue Plastikteil in der Mappe mit den Bedienungsanleitungen da ist? Hat irgendwas mit der Formula R1X zu tun.






Danke!


----------



## grosser (21. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> So, Jungfernfahrt überstanden.
> 
> Morgen gibt's Bilder.
> 
> ...



Die Dinger kannst du zwischen die Bremsbacken schieben für den Transport!


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2011)

Wegen dem Symbol "F", wird es wohl mit Formula was zu tun haben.
Deswegen gehe ich eher davon aus, dass es beim Radausbau wohl zwischen den Bremsbelägen gesteckt wird.


----------



## Orakel (22. April 2011)

Transportsicherung für die Disc.


----------



## pelue67 (22. April 2011)

So, hier ist es. Gleich mal heute eine ausgiebige Runde zum Starnberger See gefahren.

Die R1X fängt langsam das Quietschen an. 
Das Klingeln/Schleifen der vorderen Bremse bei großen Gängen legt sich hoffentlich noch.

Sonst bin ich begeistert. Eine sportlich/bequeme Sitzposition - super für lange Touren. Hab Größe M genommen (1,78m, Schrittlänge 88cm).

Speziell die hintere Federung bügelt alles platt. Als jahrelanger Stahl-HT-Fahrer eine feine Sache.

Bin bisher rundum zufrieden. Die Bremse - schauen wir mal.


----------



## Kiefer (22. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> So, hier ist es. Gleich mal heute eine ausgiebige Runde zum Starnberger See gefahren.
> 
> Die R1X fängt langsam das Quietschen an.
> Das Klingeln/Schleifen der vorderen Bremse bei großen Gängen legt sich hoffentlich noch.
> ...



Hallo pelue67

Geiles Bike 

Ja, die R1 verrichtet doch schon sehr laut ihre Arbeit 
Klingen und schleifen tut meine zwar nicht, aber halt das das Quietschen und knartzen.

Mal sehen, ich werds mal mit anderen Scheiben versuchen.

Viel Spaß noch !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (22. April 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!

Ob wir uns da heute begegnet sind? Bin heute auch in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen. Bin von Taufkirchen an der Isar entlang nach Höhenschäftarn, dann rüber ins Würmtal, um den Maisinger See rum und durch die Maisinger Schucht zum Starnberger See und dann über Ebenhausen zurück nach Taufkirchen. Irgendwo auf der Strecke ist mir so eine schwarzes R.C1 FS mit den weißen 2011er Decales aufgefallen.


----------



## pelue67 (22. April 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> 
> Ob wir uns da heute begegnet sind? Bin heute auch in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen. Bin von Taufkirchen an der Isar entlang nach Höhenschäftarn, dann rüber ins Würmtal, um den Maisinger See rum und durch die Maisinger Schucht zum Starnberger See und dann über Ebenhausen zurück nach Taufkirchen. Irgendwo auf der Strecke ist mir so eine schwarzes R.C1 FS mit den weißen 2011er Decales aufgefallen.



Kann gut sein. 
Wir sind von Gauting Richtung Maisinger Schlucht und dann nach Starnberg gefahren. So um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## at021971 (22. April 2011)

Tja, da sind wir uns dann wohl tatsächlich begegnet. Erst ohne es zu merken Live und dann hier virtuell im Forum. Wie das Leben so spielt.

Hast Du das Bike bei Markus Nast rad-(t)los in Gauting gekauft?


----------



## pelue67 (22. April 2011)

Das ist echt ein Zufall. Nächstes Mal trinken wir nen Kaffee. 

Ja, habs beim Markus gekauft. Gestern abgeholt.


----------



## waldhase (26. April 2011)

pelue67 schrieb:


> So, hier ist es. Gleich mal heute eine ausgiebige Runde zum Starnberger See gefahren.
> 
> Die R1X fängt langsam das Quietschen an.
> Das Klingeln/Schleifen der vorderen Bremse bei großen Gängen legt sich hoffentlich noch.
> ...


----------



## pelue67 (26. April 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Werde es mal auf die Waage stellen. Schätze so um die 12 kg.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2011)

Gibt es hier Fahrer die vom 2009er C1 FS auf ein 2011er C1 FS umgestiegen sind?
Wenn ja, wie ist euer Fazit?


----------



## Vincy (27. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt das Rad fahrtfertig?


 

Im Testbericht der MB 3/11 wog das Bike (Größe M) 12,3kg.
Aber auch das R.C2 ist kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## pelue67 (27. April 2011)

So, habs R.C1 FS Pro 2011 gewogen (Größe M):
ca. 12,4 kg (wobei die Waage nur in 200g-Schritten anzeigt)

Aber über 12 sind es definitiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (27. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Im Testbericht der MB 3/11 wog das Bike (Größe M) 12,3kg.
> Aber auch das R.C2 ist kein Leichtgewicht.



Ich stehe eh eher auf Alu, Ausreden brauche ich L. 
Wollte mir aber die Tricon xm1550 dazu gönnen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das C2 Pro in L auch 12kg Fahrfertig wiegt.


----------



## prodigy (27. April 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich stehe eh eher auf Alu, Ausreden brauche ich L.
> Wollte mir aber die Tricon xm1550 dazu gönnen.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das C2 Pro in L auch 12kg Fahrfertig wiegt.




Hallo Waldhase,
mein C2 in der original Pro Ausführung (Tausch der Bremse war gewichtsneutral) in Größe M wiegt mit einer sehr genauen Hängewaage gewogen inkl. 
DT Swiss xm1550 Tricon
Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 720 Gramm
Schwalbe Rocket Ron UST 660 Gramm
Time ATAC Pedalen 340 Gramm
einem Flaschen- und GPS Halter also fahrfertig genau
11,73 kg.


----------



## waldhase (27. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> mein C2 in der original Pro Ausführung (Tausch der Bremse war gewichtsneutral) in Größe M wiegt mit einer sehr genauen Hängewaage gewogen inkl.
> DT Swiss xm1550 Tricon
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 720 Gramm
> ...



Das sieht sehr gut aus. Die Tricon waren aber 2010 nicht Orig. dran - oder?
Ich denke, dass auch das C1 mit Tricon, X-King 
 2.2 bei einem Gewicht um 12kg liegen wird. Kein absolutes Leichtgewicht aber zum Trailsurfen optimal.
Wie kommst du auf Time ATAC Pedale?


----------



## prodigy (28. April 2011)

nö, die Tricon hatte ich im Winter mal recht günstig bei ebay ersteigert.

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich zimlich Probleme mit Knieschmerzen, nach Umstieg von Shimano Klickpedale auf die Time Pedale hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mehr. Ich finde die Pedale genial, sie bieten viel mehr Bewegungsfreiheit wie das SPD System und sind auch qualitativ überzeugend.

Warum willst Du unbedingt einen Alu Rahmen? 

Die Formgebung des C2 musst Du Die mal in natura anschauen, gerade der Tretlagerbereich ist einfach g**l gemacht...

Die aktuellen C1 haben ja teilweise Crank Brothers Teile verbaut, wäre für mich ein Unding, gerade der hässliche Vorbau mit der roten Platte vorne dran..


----------



## waldhase (30. April 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> mein C2 in der original Pro Ausführung (Tausch der Bremse war gewichtsneutral) in Größe M wiegt mit einer sehr genauen Hängewaage gewogen inkl.
> DT Swiss xm1550 Tricon
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 720 Gramm
> ...



Hast du das 2010er oder 2011er, hast du den Fox Rl verbaut? Der hat ProPedal oder Lockout. Ich fahre gerne offen, fehlt das nicht?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Waldhase,

das 2010er hat den Fox RP2-Dämpfer mit ProPedal, das 2011er den Fox RL mit Lockout...

Unsereins fährt das 2010er und ich habe es hier schon geschrieben, der Unterschied zwischen der offenen und geschlossenen Position des ProPedals war für mich fast nicht spürbar. Daher habe ich mir die Einstellung bei Toxoholics ändern lassen. Jetzt habe ich im geschlossenen Modus einen aktiven aber im Wiegetritt nicht mehr pumpenden Dämpfer.

Gebe dir aber recht, zu mindestens 90% fahre ich offen, nur an richtig steilen Stücken und im Wiegetritt möchte ich auch eine gute Traktion. Das Fahrwerk selbst, auch in offener Position, ist von der Effizienz her hervorragend.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (30. April 2011)

So,war heute bei meinem Händler. Er hat die Bremsen neu ausgerichtet, die Bremsbeläge leicht an den Kanten abgefeilt. Jetzt ist die RX absolut ruhig. Kein Schleifen und kein Rubbeln mehr. Super!

Was macht ihr für Druck auf Dämpfer und Gabel? Fox Float RL und 32 F 120 RL?

Danke.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Hallo Waldhase,
> mein C2 in der original Pro Ausführung (Tausch der Bremse war gewichtsneutral) in Größe M wiegt mit einer sehr genauen Hängewaage gewogen inkl.
> DT Swiss xm1550 Tricon
> Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 720 Gramm
> ...



Es stehen noch einige C2 2010 beim Händler und die Preise scheinen OK zu sein. Warum hast du die Bremse gewechselt und welche hast du jetzt dran?


----------



## prodigy (3. Mai 2011)

nix für ungut, aber das steht alles schon mehrfach im C1 und Rotwild Ritter Thread, dass die Formula Bremse nix taugst, lese Dich einfach mal ein.

Bzgl. momentan verbauter Bremse hatte ich Dir schon mal geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8251250&postcount=879


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> nix für ungut, aber das steht alles schon mehrfach im C1 und Rotwild Ritter Thread, dass die Formula Bremse nix taugst, lese Dich einfach mal ein.
> 
> Bzgl. momentan verbauter Bremse hatte ich Dir schon mal geschrieben:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8251250&postcount=879



Vielen Dank für die nette Belehrung.
Es waren einfach zu viele Gespräche zu den unterschiedlichsten Rädern, da habe ich wohl den Überblick verloren - sorry.
Wie ist deine Benotung der Avid X0 (1-6)?
LG.
WH


----------



## prodigy (3. Mai 2011)

Also von den Bremsen die ich bislang hatte/gefahren bin (Magura Marta, Avid Juicy Carbon, Avid Code, Formula B24) würde ich der Avid X0 eine glatte 1 geben.

Dosierbarkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Ergonomie sind mir die wichtigsten Kriterien.
Es gibt aber sicherlich auch noch andere gute Bremsen, die neue Magura MT finde ich sehr interessant und passend oder auch die neue Shimano XTR.


----------



## waldhase (3. Mai 2011)

prodigy schrieb:


> Also von den Bremsen die ich bislang hatte/gefahren bin (Magura Marta, Avid Juicy Carbon, Avid Code, Formula B24) würde ich der Avid X0 eine glatte 1 geben.
> 
> Dosierbarkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Ergonomie sind mir die wichtigsten Kriterien.
> Es gibt aber sicherlich auch noch andere gute Bremsen, die neue Magura MT finde ich sehr interessant und passend oder auch die neue Shimano XTR.



Vielen Dank
Ich habe ein interessantes Angebot und habe dazu ein paar Fragen, ich kann dir aber keine PN schicken, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast schick mir eine Handynr. oder Mailadresse.
VG.
WH.


----------



## prodigy (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo Waldhase,
Du kannst mir gerne eine Mail senden an "ebaybatboat-2007 at yahoo.de".

Gruß, Uli


----------



## pelue67 (9. Mai 2011)

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage:
Was macht man eigentlich wenn der FOX-Dämpfer im R.C1 mal das Zeitliche segnet? Das Einbaumaß von 180mm gibts regulär scheinbar von keinem Hersteller. Kann man auch 190mm einbauen?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. Mai 2011)

Das ist eine gute Frage.... Fox sollte eigentlich für einige Jahre Ersatzteile vorhalten, besonders weil gerade die amerikanischen Hersteller das Einbaumaß verwenden (z.B. Cannondale). Ich habe mir recht günstig einen Ersatzdämpfer RP23 erworben.

Viele grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Vincy (9. Mai 2011)

Der hat 184x44mm Hub. Den kann man aber nachbestellen. Wird nur nicht offiziell erwähnt, da keine gängige Größe.
190x50,8mm Hub passt auch noch grad rein, allerdings nur mit mittelgroßer Luftkammer XV (nicht XXV!). Dann hat man hinten ca 138mm Federweg.
Dadurch verändert sich die Geometrie aber merklich, da ist eine Revelation oder Fox mit mehr Federweg und Absenkung empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pelue67 (9. Mai 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der hat 184x44mm Hub. Den kann man aber nachbestellen. Wird nur nicht offiziell erwähnt, da keine gängige Größe.
> 190x50,8mm Hub passt auch noch grad rein, allerdings nur mit mittelgroßer Luftkammer XV (nicht XXV!). Dann hat man hinten ca 138mm Federweg.
> Dadurch verändert sich die Geometrie aber merklich, da ist eine Revelation oder Fox mit mehr Federweg und Absenkung empfehlenswert.



Super, danke! Nachbestellen - bei Toxoholic?


----------



## Vincy (9. Mai 2011)

MuÃ mal bei Toxoholics deswegen anfragen, ansonsten bei Rotwild (wegen deren DÃ¤mpfer Tune Up) oder einen Rotwild-HÃ¤ndler. 
Brauchst da Tune Compression/Rebound "M" und Boostvalve 175psi. Evtl vom 2011er Modell den Fox Float RL (mit Lockout).
Wird da aber nicht billig sein, so ca 350â¬.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

sind das dieses Jahr nicht brutal schöne Wochen, eigentlich würde man, wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, jeden Tag auf dem Bike sitzen. Heute wieder eine schöne Runde gedreht mit der allseits bekannten Trailabfahrt vom Weißen Stein (natürlich nur bei den Bergsträßlern/Odenwälder bekannt), habe den gesammten Federweg gebraucht   ;-)





Mal eine Frage: 
Habe ja im oberen Dämpferauge ein Nadellager eingebaut und bin seit dem ca. 1.500 Km gefahren. Wenn ich mein Rad am Sattel hoch hebe spürt man ein kleines Spiel im oberen Dämpferauge. Kann es sein, dass das Nadellager schon hinüber ist? Während des Bikens merkt man nichts.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (4. September 2011)

Hallo, was sagt denn die C1 Runde zum 2012 C1/C2 und zum 29er C1?


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. September 2011)

Hallo,

rein vom Rahmen und der Geometrie scheint sich bei den 26zigern nichts verändert zu haben. Die Wippe bekam eine andere Farbe   ;-)   Bei den Bremsen hat Rotwild gewechselt....   jetzt gibt es Shimano und MT-Magura-Stopper, nach meiner Meinung ein guter Weg. Dazu hat Rotwild noch eine weitere Ausstattungsvariante "Marathon" mit einer DT-Swiss-Gabel eingefügt, ansonsten nichts neues.

Über 29ziger will ich mich hier nicht auslassen...   ich bin selbst noch keines gefahren und weiss nicht ob diese Reifengröße wirklich die Verbesserung schlechthin oder ob es wirklich nur ein Hype ist. Optisch sind die Räder erst ab Rahmengröße L ansehlich, ansonsten finde ich persönlich die Laufräder einfach zu groß. Neugierig bin ich aber schon.....     mal sehen vielleicht kann man sich mal eins ausleihen und als Vergleichtest über die Hausstrecke fahren.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## grosser (4. September 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Über 29ziger will ich mich hier nicht auslassen...   ich bin selbst noch keines gefahren und weiss nicht ob diese Reifengröße wirklich die Verbesserung schlechthin oder ob es wirklich nur ein Hype ist. Optisch sind die Räder erst ab Rahmengröße L ansehlich, ansonsten finde ich persönlich die Laufräder einfach zu groß. Neugierig bin ich aber schon.....     mal sehen vielleicht kann man sich mal eins ausleihen und als Vergleichtest über die Hausstrecke fahren.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Bolzer1711



sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Oberhirsch (17. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Bin auch stolzer Besitzer eines Rotwild C1 Comp (2011). Da ich zum ersten Mal Erstbesitzer eines so teuren Bikes bin habe ich eine Frage an euch:

Mir sind am Oberrohr zwei Unebenheiten / Kerben aufgefallen. Diese sind keine Gebrauchsspuren und waren bei Kauf schon drin. 

Vllt. könnt ihr mal meine zwei Fotos ansehen und mir sagen ob ihr auch sowas hattet und ob das mit den Unebenheiten bekannt ist?

Danke euch und Grüße


----------



## Vincy (17. September 2011)

Der Regelfall ist das nicht, kann aber vereinzelt schon mal vorkommen.
Schriftlich reklamieren, dass du damit nicht einverstanden bist und zur Nachbesserung auffordern. Kann man ja problemlos nachlackieren.


----------



## Oberhirsch (18. September 2011)

Hi Vincy,

ok cool. Danke für deine Antwort. Habe mich mit paar Leute die auch Rotwildler sind unterhalten und die haben mir das gleiche geraten.

grüße



Vincy schrieb:


> Der Regelfall ist das nicht, kann aber vereinzelt schon mal vorkommen.
> Schriftlich reklamieren, dass du damit nicht einverstanden bist und zur Nachbesserung auffordern. Kann man ja problemlos nachlackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (28. September 2011)

Ich konnte nicht nein sagen bei diesem Sattel. Jetzt fehlt noch etwas Rotes im vorderen Bereich, Vorbau oder so. Hat Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2011)

rote Griffe. evtl auch nur die Klemmringe.


----------



## Silvermoon (29. September 2011)

Tze tze tze, habe ich doch gerade eben erst diesen Thread hier entdeckt... Na, dann poste ich hier gleich mal ein Bildchen von meinem geliebten kleinen Rotwild R.C1 FS, Modell 2011. 
Habe ich seit Juni 2011 und bin super zufrieden, ein richtig schönes Tourenbike mit hohem Spaßfaktor . 
Hab die DT Swiss Laufräder gegen den *American Classic LRS* meines alten Rotwild HT`s getauscht, eine absenkbare Sattelstütze von *Procraft* kam auch dazu, ebenso ein *Easton EC90 SL Carbon Lenker*, ein paar leichte _*Sixpack-Icon-MG-Plattform-Pedale *_(natürlich in Rot) folgten und zum guten Schluss spendierte ich meinem kleinen zur Abrundung die Tage noch ne schöne rot eloxierte Sattelklemme von _*extasy*_ 
.... und fertig!

Und so schaut´s im Moment aus:



​


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2011)

*R.C1 FS 2012*


*R.C1 FS Marathon*




*R.C1 FS Pro*




*R.C1 FS Comp*




*R.C1 FS WMS*


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2011)

*R.C1 FS 29 Marathon*




*R.C1 FS 29 Pro*




*R.C1 FS 29 Comp*


----------



## waldhase (30. September 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ​



 schönes Rad! Und sehr ungewöhnlich, dass eine Frau so begeistert vom Umbau an ihrem Bike erzählt
Weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (30. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> *R.C1 FS 2012*
> 
> 
> *R.C1 FS Marathon*
> ...


----------



## Vincy (30. September 2011)

Mit http://www.abload.de/


----------



## Silvermoon (30. September 2011)

Die 2012er Modelle unterscheiden sich ja farblich so rein gar nicht von den 2011ern - gut so  
Die 2010er haben mir von der Farbzusammenstellung gar nicht gefallen, da konnte mich auch der Schnäppchenschleuderpreis nicht positiv stimmen  Dann lieber ein bißel mehr zahlen, bißchen warten, aber dann ein Traumrad fahren dürfen was im Gesamtpaket gefällt und passt 
Hmm, die schwarze Kurbel sieht cool aus - könnte ich mir gut an meinem vorstellen  Wäre zu überlegen.....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon: 
Stimmt, die schwarze Kurbel würde gut an dein Rad passen. Du hast ja eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze dran, benutzt du diese oft? Habe mir Ende April auch eine KS Dropzone bestellt....   Liefertermin 11.11. hieß es im letzten letzten Mail, dann ist die Saison schon fast vorbei. Ärgert mich schon etwas....

Vincy, du kennst dich doch aus: 
Wie du weisst habe ich in das obere Dämpferauge ein Nadellager eingebaut und bin seit dem ca. 2.500 Km gefahren. Wenn ich mein Rad am Sattel hoch hebe spürt man ein leichtes Spiel im oberen Dämpferauge. Heißt das, dass das Nadellager schon hinüber ist? Dieses Spiel hat soweit ich das Gefühl habe, keinen Einfluß auf die Performance während der Fahrt.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Silvermoon:
> ....Du hast ja eine höhenverstellbare Sattelstütze dran, benutzt du diese oft? ....



Ja, sehr oft und sehr gerne  Und ganz tief im Inneren ärgere ich mich, dass ich keine absenkbare Sattelstütze mit Lockout am Lenker genommen hatte, weil ich sie doch öfter nutze als ich dachte. Ursprünglich wollte ich die RockShox Reverb, aber dann hab ich mich doch für die einfache, günstigere Variante mit Verstellhebel unterm Sattel entschieden - schön blöd Naja, aber die Procraft ist auch super, verrichtet tadellos ihren Dienst und funktioniert einwandfrei. Man muss halt immer eine Hand vom Lenker tun, um sie abzusenken - das ist schon stellenweise heikel, aber bis jetzt ging alles gut 

Ist ja ärgerlich, dass du solange auf die KS warten musst. Da ist die Saison ja schon gelaufen. Ist die Wartezeit eigentlich bei allen Händlern sooooooo lange??? Schon mal über ne Alternative nachgedacht? Mich würde das ja so was von annerven, wenn ich soooooo lange auf was warten müsste. Kommt ja ein Porsche schneller vom Band


----------



## at021971 (1. Oktober 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> ...Wie du weisst habe ich in das obere Dämpferauge ein Nadellager eingebaut und bin seit dem ca. 2.500 Km gefahren. Wenn ich mein Rad am Sattel hoch hebe spürt man ein leichtes Spiel im oberen Dämpferauge. Heißt das, dass das Nadellager schon hinüber ist? Dieses Spiel hat soweit ich das Gefühl habe, keinen Einfluß auf die Performance während der Fahrt...


 
Bei meinem R.R2 FS löst sich immer mal wieder ganz leicht die untere Schraube der Dämpferbefestigung. Dann habe ich auch dieses leichte Spiel in der Hinterradaufhängung. Also erst mal prüfen ob der Bolzen auch entsprechend der Drehmomentangaben angezogen ist.

Auf länge Sicht ist dieses Spiel sicherlich nicht gut für den Lagerbolzen und das Dämpferauge. Somit würde ich das Lager tauschen, wenn das Spiel von einem defekten Nadellager kommt.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (1. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon:
Habe auch eine "manuelle" Sattelstütze bestellt, denke das reicht schon...  du hast schon recht, man muss kurzfristig die Hand vom Lenker nehmen, aber derzeit fahre ich alle Trails ohne die Sastü zu versenken (wenns mir zu heftig wird steige ich ab), denke aber, dass ich durch die Versenkung einige knifflige Stellen fahren kann....

Das mit der Lieferzeit habe ich auch nicht verstanden und nervt mich auch....   bin aber auch geduldig und eine Reverb ist mir zu teuer. Fahre eh ganzjährig, daher werde ich die Sastü halt danach ausprobieren...

Ok Thomas, 
dann werde ich demnächst einen Dämpferwechsel vornehmen.....

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## esprit70 (3. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

mal so frei in die Runde hier gefragt. Beim C1 . Wie schaut das aus wenn man Berg auffährt gibt es da viel verlust im Antrieb!!!


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> mal so frei in die Runde hier gefragt. Beim C1 . Wie schaut das aus wenn man Berg auffährt gibt es da viel verlust im Antrieb!!!



Wenn es Verluste gibt, liegt es meistens an den eigenen Beinen


----------



## esprit70 (3. November 2011)

mir geht es um Wackeln oder der viel Beschriebende Traktion´s Verlust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (3. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> mir geht es um Wackeln oder der viel Beschriebende Traktion´s Verlust...


 

 Wo hast denn das gelesen?
Da wackelt nix, allenfalls die Ohren.  
Traktionsverlust eher bei den mäßigen Reifen.
Wenn du das leichte Wippen im Wiegetritt meinst, dann hilft etwas höherer Luftdruck im Dämpfer oder eine andere Dämpferabstimmung.


----------



## esprit70 (3. November 2011)

Ich hatte bis dato noch ein Hardtrail (ok vor ca 12 jahren ein Fully von GT.. aber das zählt heute nicht mehr ;-) ) 

Und mal liest immer wieder von Traktion´s Verlust beim Berg fahren und ich traue  a. wenig dem Verkäufer der sein rad verkaufen mag oder dem Tester einer Zeitung der von Anzeigen Lebt ;-)

Ich vertraue mehr den leuten hier, die die Räder wirklich fahren nutzen (auch wenn der eine oder andere Marken Verliebt ist, aber das ist ja normal ;-) )


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2011)

An das Fullyfahren mußt und wirst du dich gewöhnen, dann auch dessen Vorteile zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## esprit70 (3. November 2011)

ich möchte ja etwas gleiten wenn man so will ;-)  (zum Schnell im Waldfahren, habe ich mein Crosser ;-) nur das Ding ist nun mal Knüppelhart) ;-)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (3. November 2011)

Hi,

wackeln   ;-)   schon klar, du meinst wippen. Also ich habe es hier im Forum schon, ich gebe zu vor langer Zeit, geschrieben. Das C1 ist ein echter Tourer, aber ein traktionsstarker. Natürlich wippt ein Fully, das ist konstruktionbedingt so, aber es kommt darauf an wie stark und wann. 

Das C1 wippt auf der Ebene wirklich nur sehr leicht. Am Berg unter Kettenzug ist dann fast nichts mehr spürbar... hier liegt aber die Stärke des Tourers, es ist sehr feinfühlig, der Reifen bleibt immer am Boden und die Traktion ist perfekt.

Wenn du in den Wiegetritt gehst, dann kommt der Nachteil eines komfortorientierten Tourer zum Vorschein. In der offenen Einstellung des Dämpfers pumpt das Fahrwerk ganz schön. Hier gibt es aber die 2. Stufe des RP2-Dämpfers (C1 Bj. 2010) oder die L-Stufe beim RL-Dämpfer (ab Bj. 2011). Die Plattform unterdrückt das Wippen spürbar, bleibt aber bei Unebenheiten aktiv. 

Normalerweise fahre ich 95% einer Tour im sitzen, daher wird die Stufe 2 des Dämpfers recht selten genutzt.....

Entschuldigung Vincy, aber vom Erhöhen des Luftdrucks am Dämpfer rate ich ab, denn dann hast du bei einer genauen Abstimmung auf dein Körpergewicht nicht mehr den vollen Federweg bzw. diese Feinfühligkeit des Fahrwerk zur Verfügung und genau macht das C1 doch aus, oder???

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## waldhase (3. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> mal so frei in die Runde hier gefragt. Beim C1 . Wie schaut das aus wenn man Berg auffährt gibt es da viel verlust im Antrieb!!!



Welches C1 interessiert dich? 10, 11, 12?


----------



## esprit70 (3. November 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Welches C1 interessiert dich? 10, 11, 12?




Das ist mir egal - ist immer eine Frage vom Preis und Ausstattung


----------



## waldhase (4. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Das ist mir egal - ist immer eine Frage vom Preis und Ausstattung



Ja, wenn vor allem der Preis und die Ausstattung wichtig ist, empfehle ich dir die "XTR-Edition" von Schaltwerk, die kostet nur 3999. Top Ausstattung zum Top Preis


----------



## at021971 (4. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> ...Und mal liest immer wieder von Traktion´s Verlust beim Berg fahren...


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Man kann einem Fully ja viel nachsagen. Es ist schwerer, es neigt mehr oder weniger zum Wippen und es pumpt mitunter im Wiegetritt. Aber dass es eine schlechtere Traktion als ein Hardtail hat, gehört im Allgemeinen nicht zu den Kritikpunkten. Was aber sicherlich zutrifft ist, dass man ein Fully anders fährt als ein Hardtail. Generell mehr aus dem Sattel heraus und am Berg verzichtet man weitestgehend auf den Wiegetritt oder verwendet den Lockout oder das ProPedal.

Ich persönlich habe zwei 100 mm (Rotwild R.R2 FS und Cube AMS 100 Pro) und ein 125 mm Fully (Rotwild R.GT1). Die zwei mit 100 mm Fderweg haben den DT Swiss XM180 Dämpfer mit Lockout. Das 125 mm Modell einen Fox RP23 mit ProPedal. Bei allen drei Rädern kommen diese Systeme aber nie zum Einsatz. Die Bikes lassen sich ohne Probleme oder negative Einflüsse offen fahren. Beim R.C1 FS wird das, auch wenn es softer ausgelegt ist, im großen und ganzen nicht anders sein. 

Aber Du solltest unbedingt probefahren, denn es gibt viele Hardtailfahrer, die sich partout nicht auf eine Fully einstellen wollen oder können und es deshalb verteufeln.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (4. November 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Aber dass es eine schlechtere Traktion als ein Hardtail hat, gehört im Allgemeinen nicht zu den Kretikpunkten.



Gerade das ist doch der Vorteil eines Fullys, das die Traktion besser ist!!


----------



## esprit70 (4. November 2011)

Welches wäre wohl die Bessere Wahl - sollte man vielleicht mal über die Alpen wollen ;-)


----------



## at021971 (4. November 2011)

Ein 2010er oder 2011er. Am Rahmen hat sich bis auf die Farbgebung nichts geändert. Im Vorjahr kam aber noch der Fox RP2 zum Einsatz. In diesem Jahr gibt es nur noch den Fox RL. Ich persönlich würde eine ProPedal Option besser finden als eine einfachen Lockout. Dann aber besser den RP23, als den RP2, da man hier noch die Intensität des ProPedal wählen kann. Solche Dämpfer sind aber vom Hersteller auf den jeweiligen Hinterbau abgestimmt, so dass man nicht so einfach einen kaufen kann. Da müßtest Du mal mit Deinem Händler reden, was machbar ist. Bei meinem R.R2 FS war ursprünglich auch eine RP23 drin, weil der Händler meinte, dass der besser wäre. Er hat mir aber anders als am R.GT1 am R.R2 FS nicht gefallen. Also hat mein Händler den Dämpfer bei Rotwild getauscht und eine XDT Swiss XM180 eingebaut, der zum Bike besser passt. Plattform und Lockout sind beim R.R2 FS eh überflüssig.


----------



## esprit70 (4. November 2011)

Ich will doch nur BIKEN ;-)  und noch ein Studium machen ;-)  


aber danke für die vielen guten Antworten. Werde mal die Tage beim Schaltwerk anrufen... ;-)


----------



## Bolzer1711 (4. November 2011)

Servus,

also ich fahre das 2010ner mit dem RP2. In offener Position des Dämpfers ist das Fahren ein Genuss...    mir war der Unterschied zwischen offem Dämpfer und ProPedal-Stufe 2 jedoch nicht groß genug. 

Habe einen Service bei Toxo machen lassen, dabei ließ ich mir die Stufe etwas "härter" einstellen. Jetzt ist das Verhalten im ProPedal-Modus fantastisch....  im Wiegetritt ganz wenig wippen und der Hammer, der Dämpfer ist trotzdem noch aktiv, will heißen, er dämpft weiterhin die groben Stöße raus....

Hier im Forum hat mal einer geschrieben, dass auch der RL in Stufe Lockout nicht ganz schließt....   hierzu kann ich dir aber nichts sagen.

Wie von den anderen und auch mir schon geschrieben...   ein Fully fährt man zu 95% im sitzen, höchsten um den Hintern mal zu entlasten, einen Zwischensprint zu fahren oder bei in kniffligen Trailpassagen steht man mal kurtfristig auf.......


Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## esprit70 (5. November 2011)

So langsam Verliert Canyon bei mir die Luft.. und ich geh immer mehr in Richtung Rotwild... 

jetzt muss H.K aus C noch das richtige zusammen stellen und ich meine Freundin davon überzeugen dass das Fünfte Rad kommen muss und ich werde dann auch mit einen Sofa Rollen können ;-) 

Zur Zeit geh es in Richtung C1 Marathon 2012.. wegen der DT Gabel, welche ich einfach schöner finde als die Fox ´iiii Gabeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (5. November 2011)

Ich habe die XMM100 Twin Shot am Cube AMS 100 für den Winter und für die Fahrt zur Arbeit. Sowie eine Fox F100 RL am Rotwild R.R2 FS. Von der Optik gebe ich Dir durchaus recht. Die DT Swiss Gabel sieht einfach besser aus. Aber von der Performance liegt die Fox vorn. Die DT Swiss ist für die härtere Gangart einfach zu fluffig und taucht schneller in der Mitte durch den Federweg durch. Vom Gewicht her tun sich beide Gabel nichts. So würde ich eher zur Fox tendieren.


----------



## esprit70 (8. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen... 

ich schwanke gerade noch zwischen dem C1 und X1 ... hier im Flachland (DU) reicht alle mal das C1.  Aber wie sieht es aus wenn man mal nach Winterberg fahren mag (oder über die Alpen) wäre da das AM (X1) wirklich die bessere wahl....


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2011)

Ist Dein Anforderungsprofil eher sportlich und schnell, greife zum R.C1 FS. Ist er hingegen eher abwärtsorientiert, wäre das R.X1 FS Deine Wahl. Über die Alpen kommt man mit beiden, was übirgens auch mit 100 mm Federweg oder weniger sehr gut funktioniert. Mit dem R.C1 FS vielleicht ein wenig entspannter. Mit dem R.X1 sind dafür Trailabfahrten durchaus spaßiger. Für den Bikepark ist das R.C1 FS eher nichts und hat soweit ich weiß auch keine Freigabe.


----------



## esprit70 (8. November 2011)

Hallo Thomas


Schnell.. das wollte ich mit dem Crossrad machen - ;-)  Gut runter fahren kann ich an sich gar nicht.... ;-( 

Was für mich wichtig ist, ist dass das Rad gut den Berg hoch kommt (mal abgesehen von meinen Beinen angetrieben)


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2011)

Das werden beide ähnlich gut können. Da wirst Du kaum einen Unterschied feststellen. Die Geometrien sind auf den jeweiligen Federweg ausgelegt. Vorausgesetzt Du wählst die richtige Rahmengröße und Sitzposition, werden beide Bikes auch ohne Gabelabsenkung vorzüglich klettern.

Wenn Du mit dem Crosser Deine schnellen Runden drehst, dann nimm das R.X1. Das bietet Potential in alle Richtungen.

Wobei um Duisburg herum sich nicht viele Möglichkeiten finden lassen, um ein R.X1 auszufahren. Die Haard, Borkenberge, Leucht, das Sauerland und auch das Bergische Land sind nicht gerade um die Ecke. Paar Möglichkeiten beiten wohl nur die Halden. Zum Beispiel die Hoppenbruch mit der mal für die Olympiabewerbung des Ruhrgebietes gebauten MTB-Strecken in Herten. Aber auch das ist nicht gerade im näheren Einzugsbereich von Duisburg. Wo fährst Du da so im Allgemeinen?


----------



## at021971 (8. November 2011)

Warst Du schon mal bei www.s-tec-sports.de in Schermbeck. Die haben immer viele Rotwild Räder da. Da könntest Du beide vergleichen und dann die für Dich richtige Wahl treffen.


----------



## esprit70 (8. November 2011)

Da habe ich schon einen gefühlten eigenen Parkplatz ;-)  .. Zuerst sollte es das Giant sein.. und nun bin ich hier ;-) gelandet


----------



## Bolzer1711 (9. November 2011)

Servus esprit70,

gute Frageâ¦. habe mit einem Hardtail angefangen zu biken, nach einigen Jahren hat man mich Ã¼berzeugt ein Fully zu kaufen. Damit ich ganz schnell den Berg hoch komme habe ich mir damals ein 100mm-Racefully (Epic) zugelegt, geniales Rad, Vortrieb wie ein Hardtail, aber aufgrund des BraindÃ¤mpfers auf dem Trail nicht schlecht, aber nicht optimal.

Nach Ã¼ber vier Jahren hatte sich mein Fahrstil geÃ¤ndert, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt zwar bis heute noch auf âgut den Berg hoch kommenâ, aber die Touren wurden weniger (zeitlich bedingt), dafÃ¼r aber deutlich lÃ¤nger und die Trails auf der Strecke mehr. So habe ich mich dann vor zwei Jahren fÃ¼r das C1 FS entschieden und das gebe ich auch nicht mehr her. 

Die Umstellung auf einen komfortorientierten Tourer war recht groÃ, daher habe ich auch die DÃ¤mpfereinstellung geÃ¤ndert. Jetzt ist es ein hervorragendes Allroundbike und hier zwischen Odenwald und PfÃ¤lzer Wald perfekt.

Aber auch ich Ã¼berlege mir ein weiteres Bike mit mehr Federweg zuzulegenâ¦.X1 oder E1, bin auch nicht der super technische und schnelle Abfahrer, daher tendiere ich mehr zum X1. Nur in den letzten 2 Jahren habe ich mich was das Abfahren betrifft deutlich verbessert, bedingt durch die Fahreigenschaften des C1 FS. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ist das X1 nur der Zwischenschritt zum E1â¦.

Denke aber auch, dass sich das C1 FS und das X1 FS nicht gÃ¤nzlich unterscheiden, das Bike dÃ¼rfte mit den gleichen Komponenten etwas schwerer sein, ich rechne mit knapp einem Kilo, dafÃ¼r hat es dann aber auch mehr NehmerqualitÃ¤tenâ¦.. und die kann ich hier auf meinen Heimstrecken im Odenwald, wenn ich will und es mich traue, auch ausnÃ¼tzen...

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## Orakel (9. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Was für mich wichtig ist, ist dass das Rad gut den Berg hoch kommt (mal abgesehen von meinen Beinen angetrieben)


das geht mal richtig gut den Berg hoch (gleiche Geometrie wie mein X2) da brauchst dir mal keine "sorgen machen"


----------



## esprit70 (10. November 2011)

Bei einer Körper Größe was meinst ihr L oder gar M nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## at021971 (10. November 2011)

Wenn Du die Körpergröße jetzt noch spezifizieren würdest, könnte man auch eine Empfhelung abgeben. 

Ich z.B. bin 191 cm groß und habe dabei eine Schrittlänge von 94 cm. So würde ich beide Bikes in Größe L nehmen. Sie hätten dann im Verhältnis zu meinen anderen Bikes das passende Oberrohr und das Sitzrohr wäre auch noch in einem verträglichen Bereich, so dass die Sattelstütze nicht so extrem weit herausgezogen werden muß.

Entscheidender für die Rahmenwahl ist auf jeden Fall immer die Oberrohrlänge in Kombination mit der Länge des Vorbaus, den Du wegen der Agilität fahren willst. Die Sitzrohrlänge wird erst dann ein Entscheidungskriterium, wenn die Oberrohrlänge zu Dir paßt.


----------



## esprit70 (10. November 2011)

at021971 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Körpergröße jetzt noch spezifizieren würdest, könnte man auch eine Empfhelung abgeben.



Entschuldige, das hatte ich vergessen... ;-) 

Ich bin 184 cm und habe einen Schrittlänge von 90cm


----------



## at021971 (10. November 2011)

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass für Dich auch ein Modell in Größe M passt. Aber wirklich entscheiden kann man das nur im Vergleich und dem Anwendungsfall, für den das Bike angeschafft wird.

Ich habe vor dem Kauf meines R.GT1 in Größe XL ein R.GT2 in Größe L probegefahren. Nach der Fahrt war für mich klar, dass der Rahmen in Größe L mir zu kurz war. Mein R.R2 FS passt mir hingegen in Größe L vorzüglich, da es auch schon in der vermeintlich kleineren Rahmengröße ein längeres Oberrohr hat als das R.GT1.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass für Dich beide Rahmengrößen gehen. Entscheidend wird sein, wie Du das Bike auslegen willst. Hier könntest Du Dir je nach Vorliebe ein Modell in Größe L zulegen und einen entsprechenden kürzeren Vorbau wählen. Oder eben das Modell in Größe M mit einem längeren Vorbau kombinieren.

Wenn Du aber eh schon einen eigenen Parkplatz bei Stec hast, würde ich die zwei Stunden spendieren und es dort vor Ort wirklich ausprobieren. Den Unterschied merkst Du nur im direkten Vergleich. Hast Du es mal gekauft, wirst Du Dich, so die Rahmengröße nicht gänzlich falsch gewählt wurde, mit der Situtaion arrangieren.

Tendenziell sagt man aber, fühlt man sich auf einem Bike in beiden Rahmengrößen wohl, sollte man zum Kleineren greifen.


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. November 2011)

Hi,

das sind die Empfehlungen von Rotwild, gilt auch fÃ¼r das X1:

R.C1 HT und R.C1/2 FS:
XS = 145 cm â 155 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
S = 155 cm â 166 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
M = 166 cm â 178 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
L = 178 cm â 188 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe
XL = 188 cm â 198 cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe

Ich messe 180/82 und fahre M mit 90mm Vorbau und komme sehr gut klar. Hatte schon einen 120 mm Vorbau montiert. Von der Haltung war das sehr gut, aber ich hatte das GefÃ¼hl, dass das Lenkverhalten nicht mehr so optimal war, daher bin ich wieder auf den 90ziger zurÃ¼ckgegangen.

Sollte ich mir ein neues Rad zulegen tendiere ich zu GrÃ¶Ãe L mit kurzem Vorbau, das sollte dann von der Sitzhaltung noch entspannter sein. Aber auch ich werde das erst einmal ausprobierenâ¦.

Denke eigentlich L ist die richtige GrÃ¶Ãe fÃ¼r dich, aber Thomas hat recht, probiere es ausâ¦

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Bolzer1711


----------



## esprit70 (10. November 2011)

Nabend zusammen

War heute dann mal bei dem S - Händel....  und habe mal ein X1 Modell (L) Probe gesessen und ein paar Meter mit gemacht. 

Das Sitz gefühl war echt gut. Mal was anders als RR (Crosser) . Was mir gar nicht gefallen hat. War das wippen beim anfahren. So deutlich war das beim Canyon XC nicht.  Das war nicht so wie jetzt. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, das man mich nicht nach meinen Gewicht heute gefragt hat und vielleicht das schon mal total falsch war (die lust war auch nicht groß auf die Probefahrt Seitens des S Händler ;-) ) 

Jetzt ist meiner doch recht verunsichert was das ganze angeht. 

Es ist nunmal gar nicht so einfach das ganze.... ;-)


----------



## Orakel (10. November 2011)

da siehste mal wie ein falsches Bild entstehen kann nur weil der Dämpfer nicht auf dein Gewicht abgestimmt war.


----------



## esprit70 (10. November 2011)

So schnell geht das wirklich... leider....   muss nun mal schauen welchen noch hier Rotwild  hat und dann noch einen Versuch starten....


----------



## Bolzer1711 (10. November 2011)

Hmmm, so ein Fully hat einen gewissen Sag, so 25% des Federwegs, das heißt bei 150mm sind das ca. 38 mm. Wenn du dich drauf setzt und Antritts, dann geht ein Fully etwas in die Knie, das ist einfach so....  da muss man sich daran gewöhnen... aber dann wird es genial!!!

Dazu muss natürlich noch der Luftdruck stimmen, denn fehlen da nur 10 psi, dann ist das gleich zu weich.

Viele Grüße
Bolzer1711


----------



## esprit70 (11. November 2011)

Bolzer1711 schrieb:


> Hmmm,  das ist einfach so....  da muss man sich daran gewöhnen... aber dann wird es genial!!!
> 
> Dazu muss natürlich noch der Luftdruck stimmen, denn fehlen da nur 10 psi, dann ist das gleich zu weich.
> 
> ...




HI Bolzer 

keine Frage dass das etwas runter geht. Nur habe ich das eine oder andere Modell in den letzten Tag getestet (Cannondale / Canyon) aber bei keinen war das so "weich" wie Gestern bei dem Händler.. wie schon geschrieben, man hat nicht nach den Gewicht gefragt ;-)  

Und ich bin nicht dafür da, dem Verkäufer seinen Job zu erklären was er machen soll und was nicht...   Man muss eben nciht jeden Tag ein Rad verkaufen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzer1711 (12. November 2011)

Schwierig, grundsätzlich würde ich schon sagen ist das Rotwild von der Auslegung her sehr feinfühligsten ausgerichtet. 

Wie Vincy geschrieben hatte könntest du per Luftdruck den SAG auf 20% reduzieren, damit das Fahrwerk verhärten, natürlich mit der Einschränkung auf dieses superbe Ansprechverhalten zu verzichten. Es gibt aber auch die ProbePedal-Einstellung am Dämpfer....

Grundsätzlich muss der Dämpfer vor einer Probefahrt korrekt eingestellt werden, wenn das der Händler nicht nötig hat, dann hat er schon genug Räder verkauft.


----------



## Vincy (12. November 2011)

Man kann es aber auch selber machen. Lass dir eine Pumpe geben, fertig.
Man muß halt nur fragen und nicht erwarten, dass alles passend ist. 
Und ein Bike mit 150mm FW fährt sich halt etwas anders, wie eins mit 100 oder 120mm FW.


----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

Klar könnte ich das machen und Fragen. Aber mal ehrlich. Ich möchte Kaufen und mich informieren und das Informieren sollte der Verkäufer machen nicht der Kunde ;-)  (wo oft es genau andersrum ist ;-) ) 

Dass das fahren, anders ist. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Aber das wichtig ist, ist nun mal der erste Eindruck !!!


----------



## Vincy (12. November 2011)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Klar könnte ich das machen und Fragen. Aber mal ehrlich. Ich möchte Kaufen und mich informieren und das Informieren sollte der Verkäufer machen nicht der Kunde ;-) (wo oft es genau andersrum ist ;-) )
> 
> Dass das fahren, anders ist. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. *Aber das wichtig ist, ist nun mal der erste Eindruck *!!!


 

Aber nur beim Vorstellungsgespräch oder beim ersten Date. 
Informieren kann man sich selber, dafür ist das Web auch da.
Wenn dir die Federung beim Rotwild zu aktiv ist, dann versuchs mal mit einem Cannondale Jekyll oder Scott Genius. Dort kann man den Federweg per Remote wahlweise reduzieren.


----------



## esprit70 (12. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Aber nur beim Vorstellungsgespräch oder beim ersten Date.
> Informieren kann man sich selber, dafür ist das Web auch da.
> Wenn dir die Federung beim Rotwild zu aktiv ist, dann versuchs mal mit einem Cannondale Jekyll oder Scott Genius. Dort kann man den Federweg per Remote wahlweise reduzieren.




Ich denkemal das beim Rotwild sozusagen die Luft raus war. 

Das Jekyll, habe ich probe gefahren und es fährt sich echt klasse. Nur der Preis mit der Ausstattung geht gar nicht... 3000-3500 für ein mix aus X7-9 Teile geht mla gar nicht. (dafür bekomme ich ein Topmodell aus Koblenz mit XTR!!! aucvh wenn das Versender sind. Ist der Gewinn bei Cannondale nicht wenig an so einen Rad!!) 

Das Giant werde ich am Montag, wenn alles klappt mal Probefahren. (Köln ich komme) ;-)


----------



## Orakel (12. November 2011)

esprit70
ich würde das X1 aufjedemfall nochmals probe fahrn mit dem richtigen Druck im Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch den RAL Ton [grau] vom 2009er R.C1??

Danke und Gruß,
Nismo


----------



## waldhase (23. Dezember 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch den RAL Ton [grau] vom 2009er R.C1??
> 
> ...




Ich habe über meinen Händler bei Rotwild ein Fläschchen bestellt, kam kostenfrei von Rotwild innerhalb einer Woche. Den Farbton habe ich leider nicht, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es ein RAL Ton.


----------



## Nismo99 (23. Dezember 2011)

waldhase schrieb:


> Ich habe über meinen Händler bei Rotwild ein Fläschchen bestellt, kam kostenfrei von Rotwild innerhalb einer Woche. Den Farbton habe ich leider nicht, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es ein RAL Ton.



Schade, aber danke für die Info! 

Mein Hirsch ist zum Glück unbeschädigt. Benötige den Farbton für die Lackierung eines Schreibtisches.


----------



## Vincy (23. Dezember 2011)

*http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p0136l8oqy.jpg


----------



## Kordl (30. Mai 2012)

So das Tema ist ja hier schon ein bischen eingeschlafen.

Hab seit gestern auch ein C1 FS und zur Zeit am Set-Up einstellen.

Hab zur Zeit vorne 5 bar und hinten 11,5 bar.

SAG hab ich voren 20 % und hinten ca. 25 %.

Jetzt kommts mir vor als würde die Gabel immer noch "weicher" sein als das heck.


WErd die kommenden Tage noch ein bischen Testen.

Achja Kampfgewicht sind 87 kg und bin vom Hardtail auf Fully umgestiegen.

Tom


----------



## Kiefer (30. Mai 2012)

Den Thread hatte ich ja schon fast vergessen 

Hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem "Hirsch"





Grüße
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (30. Mai 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Den Thread hatte ich ja schon fast vergessen
> 
> Hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem "Hirsch"
> 
> ...



Schöner Hirsch, ist der im Originalaufbau oder individuell zusammen gestellt?
Wie ist das Gewicht so wie er da steht?


----------



## Kiefer (31. Mai 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Schöner Hirsch, ist der im Originalaufbau oder individuell zusammen gestellt?
> Wie ist das Gewicht so wie er da steht?



Hallo waldhase

Die meisten Teile stammen von meinem C1 FS Pro.
Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich dann die Möglichkeit gegen eine C2 Rahmenset zu tauschen.
LRS, Lenker und Sattelstütze hatte ich schon beim C1 getauscht.

So, eben noch schnell mit einer Kofferwaage gewogen 
Ergebniss: 11,90 kg incl. Pedale (Ohne Satteltasche und Garmin)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (31. Mai 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo waldhase
> 
> Die meisten Teile stammen von meinem C1 FS Pro.
> Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich dann die Möglichkeit gegen eine C2 Rahmenset zu tauschen.
> ...



Wie fällt der Vergleich aus?


----------



## Kiefer (31. Mai 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wie fällt der Vergleich aus?




Hier ein Beitrag den ich vor ein paar Tagen nebenan bei den rotwild-rittern geschrieben habe.


@bohaim, ist etwas agiler, beschleunigt vielleicht auch etwas besser, kann aber auch sein, dass ich mir das nur einbilde.
Mit verbundenen Augen würde ich nicht wetten das ich das C2 vom C1 unterscheiden kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Optisch natürlich schon, dass C1 ist schon eine Augenweide, aber die Carbonrahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordl (1. Juni 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Den Thread hatte ich ja schon fast vergessen
> 
> Hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem "Hirsch"
> 
> ...



Ja schaut ratzn schoarf aus das C2.   
Die Farbe Combo würde wir auch gefallen,  denn das C1 in weiß schaut net so genial aus. 
Drum ist es a Schwarzes geworden. 

Tom


----------



## chicco81 (7. Juni 2012)

Von mir auch einmal ein Hallo, ich bin seit paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines C1.

Die kleine (ja meine Autos, Bikes und Fahrräder bekommen weibliche Namen) zickt zwar gerade bissl mit der Bremse rum aber ich bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden.
Gestern Abend hab ich auch schon begonnen ihr eine gemütliche Wand einzurichten.


----------



## Kiefer (7. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Von mir auch einmal ein Hallo, ich bin seit paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines C1.
> 
> Die kleine (ja meine Autos, Bikes und Fahrräder bekommen weibliche Namen) zickt zwar gerade bissl mit der Bremse rum aber ich bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden.
> Gestern Abend hab ich auch schon begonnen ihr eine gemütliche Wand einzurichten.




Was zickt sie denn ??


----------



## chicco81 (7. Juni 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Was zickt sie denn ??



Die Bremse ist bissl lasch wenn ich ein wenig Geschwindigkeit drauf habe, beim schieben ist sie top.
Zudem lassen sich die Hebel meiner Meinung nach zu weit zurück ziehen bis ein Druckpunckt da ist.
Und bis heute Mittag hat die fordere Scheibenbremse geschliffen, aber das konnte ich beheben.
Das ganze hat aber erst nach der 3 Tour angefangen vorher war alles top.

Ich glaub ich fahr morgen mal zu nemFahrrad geschäft und lass mal entlüften, würds ja selbst machen hab aber noch kein Set.


----------



## waldhase (7. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist bissl lasch wenn ich ein wenig Geschwindigkeit drauf habe, beim schieben ist sie top.
> Zudem lassen sich die Hebel meiner Meinung nach zu weit zurück ziehen bis ein Druckpunckt da ist.
> Und bis heute Mittag hat die fordere Scheibenbremse geschliffen, aber das konnte ich beheben.
> Das ganze hat aber erst nach der 3 Tour angefangen vorher war alles top.
> ...



Welches Modell fährst Du?


----------



## chicco81 (8. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Welches Modell fährst Du?



Modell ist schwer zu sagen, weil es nen Selbstbau ist mit vielen verschiedenen Komponenten aber die Bremse ist ne Magura Louise.


----------



## TOM4 (8. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sind auch nur die beläge am ende? Das würde die nachträgliche verschlechterung + den längeren hebelweg erklären.


----------



## chicco81 (8. Juni 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind auch nur die belÃ¤ge am ende? Das wÃ¼rde die nachtrÃ¤gliche verschlechterung + den lÃ¤ngeren hebelweg erklÃ¤ren.



WÃ¼rde ich jetzt (als Laie) nicht denken.
Hatte die Belege drauÃen und hab sie ein wenig angechliffen (waren bischen verglast) und wieder eingebaut und die BelagflÃ¤che betrug noch 2 mm (ohne die Metallhalterung) .
Lasse mich aber gerne eines bessere belehren.

Edith fÃ¼gt hinzu:
Gerade mal paar Bikeshops angerufen in meiner NÃ¤he und  jeder sagt das gleiche "einschicken" und jeder verlangt dafÃ¼r noch extra Fremdfirma-GebÃ¼hren von 20â¬-30â¬.


----------



## TOM4 (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn es wirklich nicht die beläge sind und du nicht weiter weisst, dann würde ich sie direkt zu magura schicken. Vorher anfragen und dann hinschicken. Sind sehr freundlich, schnell und kulant. Vorallem schneidet kein händler unnötig mit!
Hast du die gelben transportsicherungen? Da wäre eine verschleisslehre drauf, mit der kannst du 100% feststellen ob die beläge noch passen!
Gruss tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (8. Juni 2012)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Hast du die gelben transportsicherungen? Da wäre eine verschleisslehre drauf, mit der kannst du 100% feststellen ob die beläge noch passen!
> Gruss tom



Ne die habe ich leider nicht genau wie die Rechnung.Kann also sein das Magura mich den Spaß bezahlen lässt.

Beim Einschicken wäre halt das Problem noch das ich dann nicht fahren kann


----------



## chicco81 (10. Juni 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr alle so für ne Bremse verbaut habt und wie zufrieden ihr seit ?

Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken meine zu tauschen.

Gruß chicco


----------



## Snowman_NA (10. Juni 2012)

chicco81 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was ihr alle so für ne Bremse verbaut habt und wie zufrieden ihr seit ?
> 
> Ich spiele nämlich mit dem Gedanken meine zu tauschen.
> 
> Gruß chicco



servus,
ich hab die aktuelle shimano xt am C2 und bin begeistert. super ergonomischer bremshebel wie ich finde. und mit der bremsleistung bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.

snowman


----------



## K3RMIT (10. Juni 2012)

Formula RX und bin sehr zufrieden, mit floating Scheiben quitscht die auch nicht


----------



## Kiefer (10. Juni 2012)

Formula R1X, die schon wieder zickt


----------



## Kiefer (10. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> servus,
> ich hab die aktuelle shimano xt am C2 und bin begeistert. super ergonomischer bremshebel wie ich finde. und mit der bremsleistung bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.
> 
> snowman



Hallo snowman

Hast du eigentlich schon was von Rotwild gehört ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (11. Juni 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo snowman
> 
> Hast du eigentlich schon was von Rotwild gehört ?
> 
> ...



hi thomas,

ja, ich soll mich an meinen händler wenden. 
jetzt sind matthias von schaltwerk und rotwild im kontakt.

grüße
florian


----------



## chicco81 (11. Juni 2012)

Die XT wäre definitiv ne schöne Alternative zu meine Louise (die mir mächtig auf den Zeiger geht), aber ich hätte so gerne wieder ne weiße Bremse.
Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben 


P.S.Seit gestern ne schöne Macke am Unterrohr


----------



## Kiefer (12. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hi thomas,
> 
> ja, ich soll mich an meinen händler wenden.
> jetzt sind matthias von schaltwerk und rotwild im kontakt.
> ...


 
Ja, dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## waldhase (12. Juni 2012)

Hat schon jemand 650B Laufräder ins C1 oder C2 gebaut?


----------



## Snowman_NA (13. Juni 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Ja, dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



hi thomas,

hab feedback von matthias bekommen...hauptrahmen soll getauscht werden. habs auch bei den rotwild-rittern gepostet.

gruß
florian


----------



## Bolzer1711 (13. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand 650B Laufräder ins C1 oder C2 zu bauen?



würde ein größerer Raddurchmesser noch unter den Steg, oben an den Sitzstreben passen, glaube ich fast nicht. Das ist ja mit den 26ziger-Laufräder schon ziemlich eng!!!


----------



## grosser (13. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand 650B Laufräder ins C1 oder C2 zu bauen?



Geht nicht! Da kein Platz für die 650er da ist! RW hatte mir das mitgeteilt.


----------



## Vincy (13. Juni 2012)

Bei der Gabel ist beim Casting auch kaum Platz. Es sei denn, man nimmt da Trekkingreifen.
Der Radius ist beim 650B gegenüber den 26" immerhin 19mm größer.


----------



## waldhase (13. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel ist beim Casting auch kaum Platz. Es sei denn, man nimmt da Trekkingreifen.
> Der Radius ist beim 650B gegenüber den 26" immerhin 19mm größer.



Dann ist ja der Durchmesser fast 4cm mehr...


----------



## Kiefer (14. Juni 2012)

Snowman_NA schrieb:


> hi thomas,
> 
> hab feedback von matthias bekommen...hauptrahmen soll getauscht werden. habs auch bei den rotwild-rittern gepostet.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Florian

Freut mich 

Ich war gestern auch bei Matthias und habe meine Formula von meinem Bike verbannt und gegen eine XT tauschen lassen.
Heute erste kleine Testfahrt auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und ich muß sagen,
Hammer 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snowman_NA (14. Juni 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Hallo Florian
> 
> Freut mich
> 
> ...



hi thomas,

klingt gut. dann weiterhin viel spaß mit der tollen bremse! 

grüße
florian


----------



## deidalos (14. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild zur Abwechslung


----------



## Vincy (14. Juni 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Dann ist ja der Durchmesser fast 4cm mehr...


 
Ja, 1,5".
26" vs 27,5"(650B)


----------



## waldhase (14. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ja, 1,5".
> 26" vs 27,5"(650B)



Du hast aber auch Alles
Die Größe könnte mir gefallen, wann geht es los


----------



## Kordl (18. Juni 2012)

So da ich ja schon seit ca. drei Wochen mit dem Rotwild rumdüse und fast alle Setups durchgemacht haben wollte ich jetzt doch euch mal fragen ob ich auf den richtigen Weg bin.

Gewicht Fahrfertig ca. 90kg

Vorne 5,5 bar und drei Klicks offen
Hinten 12 bar und drei Klicks offen

SAG ist hier ca. Vorne 20% und Hinten 25%

Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das des Setup aus groben/mittleren Schotter mir das Fahrwerk paßt aber wenn ich Wanderwege mit Wurzeln fahre das Fahrwerk nicht alles wegsteckt (zu hart).

Wenn ich die Zugstufe weiter aufmache dann paßt es auf groben Schotter nicht mehr und weiter zudrehen paßt es gar nicht mehr auf Wanderwegen. Federt natürlich zu langsam aus.

Weniger Druck (z.B. - 0,5 bar) geht auch net. 

 Hat wer vielleicht noch ne empfehlung oder muss man da kompromisse eingehen?

Tom


----------



## Sanz (30. Juni 2012)

Hi, welche Rahmengröße ist das?

Danke 

Andre



Silvermoon schrieb:


> Tze tze tze, habe ich doch gerade eben erst diesen Thread hier entdeckt... Na, dann poste ich hier gleich mal ein Bildchen von meinem geliebten kleinen Rotwild R.C1 FS, Modell 2011.
> Habe ich seit Juni 2011 und bin super zufrieden, ein richtig schönes Tourenbike mit hohem Spaßfaktor .
> Hab die DT Swiss Laufräder gegen den *American Classic LRS* meines alten Rotwild HT`s getauscht, eine absenkbare Sattelstütze von *Procraft* kam auch dazu, ebenso ein *Easton EC90 SL Carbon Lenker*, ein paar leichte _*Sixpack-Icon-MG-Plattform-Pedale *_(natürlich in Rot) folgten und zum guten Schluss spendierte ich meinem kleinen zur Abrundung die Tage noch ne schöne rot eloxierte Sattelklemme von _*extasy*_
> .... und fertig!
> ...


----------



## at021971 (30. Juni 2012)

Es ist ein XS: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8394203&postcount=665


----------



## Silvermoon (1. Juli 2012)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hi, welche Rahmengröße ist das?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Andre



at021971 hat es netterweise schon beantwortet.
Sozusagen ein Mini-Hirsch 

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Mini-Hirsch:





Die absenkbare Sattelstütze von Procraft hab ich jetzt inzwischen wieder gegen die leichte original Rotwildstütze ausgetauscht.

Hui, die Trinkflasche sieht in dem kleinen Rahmendreieck ja ziemlich überdimensioniert aus! Ist mir noch nie so extrem aufgefallen!


----------



## waldhase (1. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> at021971 hat es netterweise schon beantwortet.
> Sozusagen ein Mini-Hirsch
> 
> Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Mini-Hirsch:
> ...



Ja, das sieht wirklich sehr klein aus. ich habe gerade überlegt ob es die Trinkflasche auch als Literflasche gibt, dabei ist der Rahmen nur so klein im Verhältnis zur Flasche Ansonsten ein schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juli 2012)

Du wirst lachen, es ist sogar nur eine 700ml Flasche


----------



## waldhase (2. Juli 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, es ist sogar nur eine 700ml Flasche



Ja, ich habe mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Die Flasche gibt es nur in 700ml. Der kleine Rahmen vermittelt das Gefühl, es ist eine größere Flasche


----------



## jmr-biking (2. Juli 2012)

Irgendwo hab ich mal einen Flaschenhalter mit 4 Löchern zum besfestigen gesehen. Den konnte man dann in die jeweils unteren Löcher am Rahmen montieren, so dass der Halter etwas tiefer sitzt. So passen auch normale Flaschen in kleine Rahmen. Weiß leider nicht mehr welcher das war.


----------



## Kordl (8. Juli 2012)

So ich nochmal zur Info.

Hab etz mein Setup gefunden Vorne 4,5 Bar und hinten 12 Bar.
jeweils drei klicks offen

Wunder mich nur das ich Vorne nur 4,5 Bar brauch obwohl ich ca. 88kg inkl. Ausrüstung wiege.


Hier noch ein Bildchen von meinem Wild.


----------



## waldhase (22. August 2012)

Wenn man das so liest gehört das C1FS in 26" zu einer aussterbenden Rasse. Ist da etwas in 650b in der Planung?


----------



## Kiefer (22. August 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest gehört das C1FS in 26" zu einer aussterbenden Rasse. Ist da etwas in 650b in der Planung?


 

Geh mal zu den rotwild-rittern, da kannst du die die 2013er Modelle anschauen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldhase (22. August 2012)

Kiefer schrieb:


> Geh mal zu den rotwild-rittern, da kannst du die die 2013er Modelle anschauen
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



                     Eben! Schau mal auf die Seite von Schaltwerk:
R1 FS, *C1 und C2 FS wird in 2013 nicht mehr produziert.*
 C1 HT wird es auch nur noch im 29" geben.
 R1 Modelle können aber weiterhin noch bestellt werden - hier ist das Lager noch gut gefüllt.
 R2 HT und FS in 26" und in 29" // 26er mit ALS II Hinterbau
 X1 und X2 in 26" mit neuer Farbe und Linkage und 142 - 12mm Achse
 E1 unverändert und nur noch in der Farbe green
 E1 650 B 

 Soweit werden alle Rahmen der MTB´s in matt.


----------



## pelue67 (22. August 2012)

Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, gibt es das R.C1 FS weiterhin. Allerdings nur in 29".

Zitat at021971:

Rotwild R.C1 FS 29" & R.C1 HT 29"


----------



## at021971 (22. August 2012)

Yep, nur noch in 29â und mit 120 mm Feldweg vorne und 130 mm hinten.


----------



## Orakel (22. August 2012)

und komplett neu Designd das C1FS 2013


----------



## grosser (22. August 2012)

pelue67 schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, gibt es das R.C1 FS weiterhin. Allerdings nur in 29".
> 
> Zitat at021971:
> 
> Rotwild R.C1 FS 29" & R.C1 HT 29"



Die Linkage-Aufnahme sieht recht dünn aus


----------



## waldhase (22. August 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Yep, nur noch in 29 und mit 120 mm Feldweg vorne und 130 mm hinten.



Also umsteigen auf X1/X2 oder doch Liteville


----------



## Orakel (22. August 2012)

waldhase schrieb:


> Also umsteigen auf X1/X2 oder doch Liteville


net zum letzterem


----------



## waldhase (22. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> net zum letzterem



Warum nicht? Ich bin es diesen Sommer in den Alpen gefahren und war begeistert.


----------



## Orakel (22. August 2012)

die sind mir zu Fanatisch die Litevillejünger und es wird mir ein zugroßer Hype um die Modelle gemacht, vorallem von den Magzs. Aktuelles bsp. das 601MKII in der MB.
ABER, jeder so wie er will


----------



## waldhase (22. August 2012)

Orakel schrieb:


> die sind mir zu Fanatisch die Litevillejünger und es wird mir ein zugroßer Hype um die Modelle gemacht, vorallem von den Magzs. Aktuelles bsp. das 601MKII in der MB.
> ABER, jeder so wie er will



Ich bin das 301mk10 mit 150/140mm gefahren.

Du fährst doch ein X2, welches Kampfgewicht hat das Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orakel (22. August 2012)

mein X2 liegt aktuell bei 12,6Kg mit Pedalen!


----------



## waldhase (7. September 2012)

Müssen wir diesen Thread jetzt umbenennen in  Rotwild R.C1 von 2009-2012" ?


----------



## Kordl (12. Oktober 2012)

Sers,

hat schon jemand versucht sein C1 FS auf nen 650B LRS zu stellen.

Vorne sollte es gehen aber hinten wird es eng.

Der 650er soll ja ca. 1,5cm mehr radius haben, also muß 1,5cm Platz sein.

Das könnte knapp werden. 

Tom


----------



## waldhase (27. August 2013)

Hat noch jemand eine 140mm Linkage für das 2009er C1 liegen. Wurde im Cross und im R.E.D. THREE RIDE verbaut.


----------

